# Deads ReHab...



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2005)

Stats:
Ht-5'6"
Wt-182lbs
Bf-??

New Diet: Carb Cycling
Monday-High
4 carb 2 non--4 small pieces of fruit with carb meals
(3 cups brown rice or 6 cups oatmeal) daily servings 
(.75 cup brown rice or 2 cup oatmeal) single servings

Tuesday-No
6 non 

Wednesday-Low
3 carb 3 non--3 small pieces of fruit with carb meals
(.4 cup brown rice or 3/4 cup oatmeal) single servings

Thursday-No
6 non 

Friday-High
4 carb 2 non--4 small pieces of fruit with carb meals
(3 cups brown rice or 6 cups oatmeal) daily servings 
(.75 cup brown rice or 2 cup oatmeal) single servings

Saturday-Low
3 carb 3 non--3 small pieces of fruit with carb meals
(1/4 cup brown rice or 3/4 cup oatmeal) single servings

Sunday-No
6 non

I'll be supping with whey for one meal while I'm in class with olive oil and 5 fish oil caps in one meal.


New Workout Routine:
Monday-Legs
Tuesday-Abs, Low Back, Calves
Wednesday-Cardio
Thursday-Cardio
Friday-Legs
Saturday-Abs, Low Back, Calves
Sunday-Rest


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2005)

I hurt my rotator cuff...actually its the subscapularis (anterior) and am currently waiting for an MRI to happen.  Insurance problems blow! 

I only do little things and legs for probably the next few months or until I find out what the problem is (surgery or just rehab).  Pretty simple I guess....primary goals are to lay off my shoulder, gain some strength in the legs, and just stay fit.  Maybe shed a few lbs or so but nothin crazy.  Just livin life now.

Diet is pretty simple and layed back...easiest for me to follow while not putting on to much fat.  It worked in the past for me to get to a low body fat so it shoudl help me now.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 3, 2005)

Good luck man! I had a rotator cuff injury a few months ago and it took awhile to heal, I know how you feel!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

Goodluck bro.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks like a good set-up you've got here Dead. Good luck buddy.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear this DB.  Your on the right track with the leg workouts.  Squats, squats and more squats will keep you in good shape, and help you hang onto muscle mass.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2005)

hang in there DB !


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2005)

*Friday 3-4-05 High Carb Legs*

*fUnc17* Thanks bud...yea Im hoping it heals up fast but Im not rushing anything.  This is #2 for me so I cant afford another one.

*PreMier* Thanks for stoppin in bud...glad to see ya here.  How have you been doin?  Hows the w/o's goin?

*Rock* Welcome...  Yea I figured I would do two leg w/o's on my high carb days and everything else is simple shit.  I've carb cycled before in the past and loved it heh.  I got some really good results so I figured its time to try it again.  Now you can make sure I stick on track and let me know where I'm going wrong (been a while since I've done it)

*JerseyDevil* Hey thanks for poppin in!  My leg w/o's will consist of presses, ext's, lying leg curls, and single leg curls.  I am going to try some squats today but its killer on the shoulder.  Hard for me to get into position with my arm cocked back like that and then the weight on my traps is brutal!!!!!  I will try a few sets in the beggining of the w/o but if it hurts to much I'll butcher my legs on the press and then just go light with the squats just to get use to it.  I'll post my results later.

*Gary* My loyal follower!!  LOL  Surprised your still hangin in there will all my BS goin on.  Your what keeps me goin bud!!  This w/o is gonna be for you heh.


Off to the gym with my notebook(haven't used it in like a month) and gonna hit the legs hard today.  My goal within the next few weeks is to hit 500 on the press!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2005)

High Carb:
M1: 7oz chicken 1 cup dry oats, half apple (still hard for me to stomach to many carbs right now)
**I must confess at breakfast I ghad a piece of cake(I held off on my no carbday yesterday and waited till my high carb today...it smelled soooo goood!
M2: 2 scoops whey, 1 cup dry oats, 2 slice WW bread, half apple
M3: 2 eggs, 4 whites, 1 cup dry brow rice
M4: 5oz chicken, 1 egg, veggies
M5: 7oz chicken, veggies, 5 fish oil caps

*Legs:*
Squats
95x10
115x10
135x8
145x7

Leg Press
270x10
320x8
360x8

Leg Ext's
90x10
110x8
110x7

Single Leg Curls
50x10
70x8
80x7

Lying Leg Curl
90x4 drop 70x4
70x10
80x7

*Squats* Wasn't sure the weight to use b/c of my shoulder.  Went light and gradually increased as I went along to see what I could handle.  Next time I'll go up.  By the time I was done with 145 my back was so tired but my legs didn't get much at all.  I know I can do more then that.

*Press* Wasn't sure the weight to use but was happy with my end results.  I'll go right to 320 next time and see if I can hit 400 by the 3rd set.

*Single Curls*Did these first instead of LLC's and they felt great...I will continue to do these first.  I feel it will help even my hammies out some.

*LLC* Haha didn't think my hams were that tired...had to drop after 90x4 but its all good.  Felt great.

Overall great w/o...shoulder is really killin me now but it will rest up by tonight and I'll be fine.  All the weights will be going up by next friday.

Just curious what everyone thinks...I am doin legs twice a week so how should I split the reps up?  Should I go heavy one day then light the other or just give it a variety of reps each day?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2005)

Everything is going swell.  I should be the next Ron Coleman in no time


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Everything is going swell.  I should be the next Ron Coleman in no time


   Sounds good my man LOL.  I'll be sure to make that show!!  At this rate my legs may be as big as his but my upper body will be like a chicken heh.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah I can see where squats would be hard on your shoulders.  Does your gym have a hack squat machine?  If not, I think maybe you should stick with leg presses until it heals a bit.  Any word on the MRI?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2005)

Good advice JD!  Nice W/O Dead.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 5, 2005)

*JD* Yea I have a hack squat machine but that puts more pressure on my shoulders.  At least with the BB I can put it on my traps away from the pain and not worry about it.  The hack machine has this massive pad that just covers my entire shoulder and most of the pressure is on the anterior portion of my delts...thats where the pain is.

And no word on the MRI....seems like the insurance is ignorming me.  They wont return phone calls or anything.  I have been calling every day but no word.  I'll continue to call and fax them every day next week as well until I can go for one. 

*Rock* Thanks bud...doesn't compare to your leg day but it works LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2005)

*3-7-05 High Carb Legs*

Today was a good day in the gym...didn't get the weights I was shootin for but it still felt like a good day.  Didn't train anything to failure and still had that little ooompf left.  I'll be sure to destroy them on friday.

Leg Press
360x6
410x4
410x4 drop 270x12 drop 180x12

BB Squat
115x8
135x8
155x5

Smith Squat
2 sets @ 135x8

Single Leg Curl
70x8
70x8
80x8
80x7

Lying Leg Curl
70x8
70x8
75x6

New routine:
Monday
Leg press x 3
BB Squats x 3
Smith Squats x 3
Leg Ext x 2
Single Leg Curls x 4
Lying Leg Curls x 3

Friday
BB Squats x 3
Smith Lunges x 3
Single Leg Press x 3
Leg Ext x 2
Single Leg Curls x 4
Lying Leg Curls x 3



M1: 8oz beef, cabbage, 1.5 cups rice, 2 slice WW bread, 1 small pear
M2: Tri-O-Plex
workout
M3: 2 scoops whey, 1 cup dry oats, 2 slice WW bread, small apple
M4: 8oz pork loin, 3 cups cooked B rice, 1/2 cup beans, small apple
M5:? 
M6:?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Everything is going swell. I should be the next Ron Coleman in no time


Better get to work on your tan !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2005)

DB,

glad to see you getting some gym time !

Cool new avi   Reminds me of someone else's lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> 
> glad to see you getting some gym time !
> 
> Cool new avi   Reminds me of someone else's lol



Gym is always a plus...I love that place but hate I can't do jack shit there.

LOL yea I got bored the other week and made it but lost where I saved it to...stumbled onto it today.  Its just somethin stupid LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Better get to work on your tan !


Just saw this one


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 9, 2005)

Damn been so busy haven't had a chance to hit the gym or really follow my diet to much.  Today I only had: 
m1:2 eggs, 4 whites, 2 slices WW bread, apple
m2:8oz chicken, salad, fresh mozz, grilled veggies,1.5 rice rice

Just breakfast and dinner!  So pissed!  Tomorrow is no carb...finally got some time to actually figure out an EXACT meal plan so I can't wing it anymore.  Here it is:

High Carb
8:30am   Meal 1: 2 eggs, 4 whites, 1 cup dry oats, small piece fruit
11:30am Meal 2: 2 scoops whey, olive oil
Training
2:30pm   Meal 3: 2scoops whey, 2 cups dry oats, small piece fruit
5:30pm   Meal 4: 7oz chicken, ¾  cup dry brown rice, small piece fruit
8:30pm   Meal 5: 7oz chicken,¾ cup dry brown rice, small piece fruit
11:30pm Meal 6: 7oz chicken, veggies, fish oil caps

3295 total cals
250g???s proteins
420g???s carbs
30g???s fats

Low Carb
8:30am   Meal 1: 2 eggs, 4 whites, ¾ cup dry oats, small piece fruit
11:30am Meal 2: 2 scoops whey, olive oil
Training
2:30pm   Meal 3: 2scoops whey, ½ cups dry oats, small piece fruit
5:30pm   Meal 4: 7oz chicken, ½ cup dry brown rice, small piece fruit
8:30pm   Meal 5: 7oz chicken, veggies, fish oil caps
11:30pm Meal 6: 7oz chicken, veggies, fish oil caps

2095total cals
250g???s proteins
175g???s carbs 
30g???s fats

No Carb
8:30am   Meal 1: 2 eggs, 4 whites
11:30am Meal 2: 2 scoops whey, olive oil
Training
2:30pm   Meal 3: 2 scoops whey
5:30pm   Meal 4: 8oz chicken, Veggies
8:30pm   Meal 5: 8oz chicken, veggies, fish oil caps
11:30pm Meal 6: 8oz chicken, veggies, fish oil caps

1625 total cals
270g???s proteins
30g???s fats

Not that anyone cares but now its posted so I can reference it or if someone my size wants a diet its there for the using. 

Tomorrow I'll be hitting up some abs, low back, calves, and cardio.

Well I guess its off to sleep!  Later everyone!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 10, 2005)

Good luck whipping that shoulder into shape.  Show that bitch who's boss!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good luck whipping that shoulder into shape.  Show that bitch who's boss!


Hey tnx for stoppin in CP...yea I'm jusut resting it up now and hoping for the best.  I could use that mri but it may be a few more week now so who the hell knows what is gonna happen.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

*3-10-05 No Carb...*

Today was a no carb day...woke up about an hour late today so my meals got switched up a tad.

M1:2 scoops whey, 1tbl olive oil
M2:8oz chicken, salad
M3:2 eggs, 4 whites, 2tbl tuna
M4:8oz chicken, veggies, salad
M5:9oz chicken, salad
M6:9oz chicken, salad

No carb days are much easier when I know I have a high carb day of a whoping 420+ carbs coming LOL...thats what keeps me going all week.  Gotta love it!

Actually got in the gym for a few minues today...
5 sets of crunches SS'ed with weighted machine crunches(90lbs)
5 sets hyper ext's..BWx25, BWx25, 25x20, 25x20, 45x15, 45x12
***Can't hold much weight in my hands...that 45 was killin me!
5 sets calf sled 90x25, 180x20, 205x15, 230x12, 230x12
3 sets 90deg calf raise 3x90x15

No time for cardio...been running erands all damn day and now I need to run to the fire house for washnight.

No weight loss really...I'm just now getting serious.  Everyone has commented on how my gut is back...which I know it is I can see it for myself.  Kinda bugs me some but I'm trying not to let it get to me.  Just gonna work through it and shed the lbs slowely till I can lift again!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

Just about to go to sleep...gonna be dreaming of my pot of brown rice and 2 massive yams waiting for me in the AM!  Gotta love these fridays off from class and I get to train legs in an empty gym.  Man I LOVE fridays...wake up when i want, eat all the carbs i want, and train the way i want....its like cheesburger in paradise


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

TGIF !!!  Have a great one DB !


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> TGIF !!!  Have a great one DB !


Sorry friday is my day to sleep in...yes tgif lol.  Today will def be a good one..carb up, lifting weights, and gf is at work all day so she is off my ass.   

Off to my first meal...lets see how many carbs I can pack in!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 11, 2005)

Todays meal one:
9oz chicken
2cups cooked brown rice (92 carbs)
9oz sweet potato (55 carbs)
1/2 apple (10 carbs)
cup of tea to settle the stomach

Almost 160 carbs...

Off to the gym!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sorry friday is my day to sleep in...yes tgif lol. Today will def be a good one..carb up, lifting weights, and gf is at work all day so she is off my ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Off to my first meal...lets see how many carbs I can pack in!


 



The gym !!!!!!  Cool !!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 11, 2005)

*3-11-05 High Carb Legs*

Awsome day in the gym!  I was very happy with my results!  Carbs make a world of a difference with the amount of energy I have throughout the entire w/o.

BB Squats
145x8
165x8
185x7 PR
**belt

Leg Press
320x10
360x9
400x6

Leg Ext
87.5x10
100x10
112.5x7

Lying Leg Curl
70x10
80x10
90x8
90x7

Single Leg Curl
50x10
60x10
70x8
80x7

*Squats* I actually wore a belt for all 3 sets b/c my low back is sooo sore from yesterdays hyper's.  I didn't want to risk throwing my back out or anything.  Squats were real good and there was a shitload more power behind them...shoulder held me back alot.  I think soon enough I'll break into the 200's.  Also trying to keep very strict form...I tend to lean forward to much and make it a shitty good morning LOL.

*Press* These felt really strong...last rep or two were not perfect but my legs were fried.  I'll def nail 400 for 10 next friday...

*Hammies*LLC's and singles were reversed today so I was unsure the weights...took me a set to figure each one out.  

Diet:
Meal 1: 9oz chicken, 2cups cooked brown rice, 9oz sweet potato, 1/2 apple 
Workout
Meal 2: 2 scoops whey, 2cups dry oats, mixed fruit cup
Meal 3: 8oz Salmon Filet, 3cups cooked brown rice, 1/2 apple
Meal 4: 2eggs, 4whites, salad
Meal 5: Tuna w/ light mayo.

Slept in an extra 3 hours so I missed my first meal...these are the 5 I have prepped already so we'll see if theres time for another on.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good in here buddy! Diet looks real good too, lotsa carbs today  Why do you think your leaning forward so much on Squats? I'm curious because I definately lean forward some too.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice job DB !  

And  PR to boot !!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

Your gonna have HUGE legs soon enough man.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2005)

*Rock*  Hell yea had a ton of carbs LOL....I enjoyed it a ton!  When I first started squating I was very weak and was always afraid of falling backwards so I guess I always leaned forward.  But because it was so light I never noticed it...then for a long time I squated in a smith machine due to various reasons.  I added alot of strength to my legs during that time and now that I've gone back to BB squats I still lean forward some....I just notice it now b/c the weight is much greater.  Today's suats were perfect except for the last rep of the 185....I leaned forward some.  I just don't wanna blow my back out.

So in a few words I guess its lack of confidence...I'm afraid of falling backwards.  It is getting better though.  As I get stronger I get more confident...I don't truely know my own strength when it comes to squating yet!

*Gary* Thanks gw...I'm workin hard heh.  Yea PR's are back...don't worry there will be plenty more where that came from!!

*Prem* Yea thats what I'm afraid of....my legs are not going to look right on me.  If my legs are to big for my upper body I'll look like a dick LOL...if it gets carried away or I can't lift my upper body for a long time I lay off of em for a litte but for now I'm enjoying the new added strength.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 12, 2005)

I wouldnt mind my symmetrical weakness being that my legs are too big


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wouldnt mind my symmetrical weakness being that my legs are too big


   My problem is mine are pretty big already.  Its tuff to find pants that are comfortable.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2005)

*11-12-05 Low Carb*

M1:  2.5oz tuna, 1tbl ligth mayo(2g fat), 1 cup cooked brown rice
M2:  1 egg, 4 whites
M3:
M4:
M5:
M6:

No training today....

Well woke up today sick....decided to go back to sleep and didn't wake up until like 2pm.  I took some meds and feel better now but hope it doesn't come back 2morrow or later tonight.

My meals are going to be every 2 hours or so today.  I have 6 meals preped but something just came up so I wont be eating them all.  Just found out I am going out to eat with my gf to some family function shit...they said they will have salmon so I'll have that for my next meal.

Meals preped and ready to eat:
2 scoops whey, 1tbl olive oil
7oz chicken, 1 cup cooked brown rice
7oz chicken, veggies
2oz tuna, 1tbl light mayo (2g's fat), 2 slices WW bread

I'm bringing all the meals so I have em...I'll post later tonight which ones I get down.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2005)

M3: 8oz salmon filet, string beans
M4: 7oz chicken, 1 cup brown rice

Ended up bowling for a couple of hours and such so my meal timing was all jacked up.  Feeling REALLY shitty right now...like I'm going to die.  I took a bunch of meds and am going to sleep.  Probably wont get on 2morrow but I'll try....night all!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey , I thought I said no more sick people on IM !!!  Nobody ever listens to me  

Hope your meds work !


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

Hell ya for Salmon!  WOOHOOO~!   


_sorry_


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey , I thought I said no more sick people on IM !!!  Nobody ever listens to me
> 
> Hope your meds work !


Eh the meds didn't help to much....still feel like shit!  O well maybe after like 6 cups of coffee I'll feel better....workin on like 4 hours of sleep today.  Got a shitload of stuff to do...planning on taking a nap after I help my girl move all her crap back into her dorm she just doesn't know it.




			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> Hell ya for Salmon!  WOOHOOO~!
> 
> 
> _sorry_


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2005)

Woke up today still sick...didn't go to class and just have been resting all day.  I'm feeling a little better now but we'll see what tonight brings.  I will stop by the store and pick some more meds up...I need to be better by friday so I can workout lol.

Got a job interview today at UPS...I think theres a good chance I'll get hired b/c a buddy of mine is a driver and he said he will talk to my interviewer afterwars....really hope I get this job for the benefits.  Don't care much about the pay...just the benefits!

Off to get ready for my interview...be back later tonight.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

Damn, I tried so long to get with UPS.. I hope you get it man!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey DB ,


Good luck on the job !  maybe you'll make the calendar  

Hurry up and feel better !


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, I tried so long to get with UPS.. I hope you get it man!


Yea I think I'll get the job...got another interview on wens at 6:30 to go over my application and shit I guess.  The pay is shit...only 8.50 and I am only going to get like 20 hours a week max right now really.  Only position open.  Within the first 6 months I go to 9 an hour and within the year they said I'll hit 9.50.  Benefits don't kick in until 6 months.  I figured I'll put my 6 months in and go for a supervisor position till I hit 21...then I want to drive.

I was hoping for more $$ but I guess in the long run it pays off.  Also they only pay for my schooling if I work the 3:30am-8:30 am....this semester I can't but next semester Im gonna make my schedual around that so I can get an extra $5200 a year for my schooling.  It will all work out I'm sure....just want a job for now.  Any money is better then none I guess right?



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB ,
> 
> 
> Good luck on the job !  maybe you'll make the calendar
> ...


Hey thanks for stoppin in bud.

Yea this interview was a general one showing all the applicants the entire plant and stuff...now wens I have a one-on-one with the person.  Hope I get this job already...I'm gonna be getting my ass kicked at this place LOL.  Gotta pack trailers for a few hours every day...low back is gonna get a beating.  Same goes for the shoulder.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 14, 2005)

> $5200 a year



that's great!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> that's great!


Thats only if i work the 3:30am-8:30am shift though....really kills your entire day when you go to sleep at 7 or 8pm...  I am going to try it next semester and see how it works out.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey mate just checking you journal out. I kinda dislike the carb-ups because I start with a harmless fruit and end up eating a shitload of em. My weekend carb-up diet is keeps going to shit with all the freakin fruits...Glad your doing fine.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Hey mate just checking you journal out. I kinda dislike the carb-ups because I start with a harmless fruit and end up eating a shitload of em. My weekend carb-up diet is keeps going to shit with all the freakin fruits...Glad your doing fine.


Hey thanks for stoppin in bud!!

Yea I just limit my fruit intake to an apple each meal.  During the winter it doesn't bother me but come summer time I always over eat in fruit.  Just gotta have some disciplin I guess LOL.  I'm not really dieting just an every day living now that my shoulder is screwed up.  Enjoying the simple pleasures of life while I'm not training to much now.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 15, 2005)

Haven't had much time to get to my journal lately been busy. 

Still sick a tad but nothing crazy now...keepin a regular dose of meds goin and I'm feelin alot better.

Been helping my father with his campaign for board of ed in our town so that takes up alot of time.  

No training thus far this week....I'll get in friday for legs for sure.

Other then that just livin life with the pain in my shoulders....spendin as much time as I can now with my GF and loving every minute of it.  The GF not the pain


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey DB.  I assume no word on the MRI?  You know most orthopaedic doctors will treat the symptoms and not rely solely on imaging, meaning if you have pain and a restricted range of motion, then they know you have a problem and will treat you for it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey DB.  I assume no word on the MRI?  You know most orthopaedic doctors will treat the symptoms and not rely solely on imaging, meaning if you have pain and a restricted range of motion, then they know you have a problem and will treat you for it.


Many of them still want me to get the mri.  Also without insurance I can't afford the costs of these doctors....just to expensive for me.  Sux being a broke college student.  If I had the money I would have gone already but I just can't afford it.  Today I pick up another letter from my school so hopefully this will convince my insurance co. to give my health care back this week.  Cross your fingers!!

EDIT: Eh still no letter...tomorrow is a def they said.  So tomorrow will be a busy day for me!!

School, run to new york to pick my mother up from the airport, then off to washnight.  Man I hate thursdays


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

Why arent you on your parents ins?  Im on mine, untill im 25.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why arent you on your parents ins?  Im on mine, untill im 25.


I am...it was dropped for everyone.  I guess I can say I ruined it for everyone lol.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

I didn't know you were a college kid??  I always thought you were a grown man that worked for the fire dept....lol.

what are you studying?

it sucks not having health insurance.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I didn't know you were a college kid??  I always thought you were a grown man that worked for the fire dept....lol.
> 
> what are you studying?
> 
> it sucks not having health insurance.


     This whole time I had you fooled.  I am a fireman though.  19 going on 20.

Im majoring in exercise science/sports medecine....it rox lol.  Ive learned alot.

Yea not having insurance does suck...been like 5 months now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea not having insurance does suck...been like 5 months now.


Well that does suck DB.  I didn't realize you didn't have health insurance .  I hate insurance companies, especially car insurance in NJ.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 19, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Well that does suck DB.  I didn't realize you didn't have health insurance .  I hate insurance companies, especially car insurance in NJ.


Yea you aint kiddin....insurance is just a pain in the ass.  Car insurance is crazy in NJ...its got to be the worst state ever!

Yea as of last year...november...my insurance company dropped me without telling me.  They said because I didn't give them proof that I was a full time student like my father had me listed they dropped me.  Now for the past 2 months they have been jerking me around making me get all this bogus paper work but they don't tell me the whole list at once...they just make me get one at a time which takes forever.  I probably wont get insurance for another month or so now!   

I brought them the last document they asked for...I asked if that was it b/c my school would be closing for spring break and they said yes.  When I faxed it over they asked for another piece of documentation but now its to late b/c my school is closed.  So now I have to wait a week for my school to open, then another week or two for the new paper work to come in, and another week for them to get back to me.  So this is just bullshit!

So now I just sit around all day...shoulder is KILLING me...I have actually stopped any movements with my left shoulder.  I don't even go to fires or lift shit around the house.  It really hurts.  Somedays its fine but others its enough to bring tears to my eyes if I move it the wrong way.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Brother Bolt, sorry to read about your injury   Insurance companies aren't good enough to suck IMO!!! Hope everythings all-right


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Bolt, sorry to read about your injury   Insurance companies aren't good enough to suck IMO!!! Hope everythings all-right


Heya man glad to see ya around these parts.  Yea I feel ya on that my man...I guess all I can do is sit back and let the man upstairs do whats best for me!  Maybe you could throw a good word in there for me.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man glad to see ya around these parts.  Yea I feel ya on that my man...I guess all I can do is sit back and let the man upstairs do whats best for me!  Maybe you could throw a good word in there for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hang in there buddy


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hang in there buddy


Workin on it...one step at a time right now.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2005)

Eh nothin to report for this weekend...still a little ill.  Got the whole caugh and sinus problem that just wont go away with this crazy ass weather.  Shoulder was REALLYLLLLLYYYLLYLYLYLYLLYLLYLLYYYYLLLLY hurtin yesterday.  Went to pick up a ladder by accident and boy did I remember fast why I stopped lifting.  Brought so much pain to my shoulder....rest of the night I was shot!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

That sucks   What do you do when it flares up like that? My right shoulder hurts so bad sometimes. I'ts so tight when I raise my arm up and forward i can feel it tighten up in my Tricep. Hope all else goes well for ya Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That sucks   What do you do when it flares up like that? My right shoulder hurts so bad sometimes. I'ts so tight when I raise my arm up and forward i can feel it tighten up in my Tricep. Hope all else goes well for ya Brother Bolt!!!


I suck it up...and try to relax.  I don't move it much and I don't like taking pain meds so I just deal with it.  Ussually just lay down the rest of the night as my girl trys to take my mind off of it.  She does a good job with taking my mind off of it whether it be with a convo or just chillin and watchin a movie.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I suck it up...and try to relax. I don't move it much and I don't like taking pain meds so I just deal with it. Ussually just lay down the rest of the night as my girl trys to take my mind off of it. She does a good job with taking my mind off of it whether it be with a convo or just chillin and watchin a movie.


AAWWWWWWW  Thats so sweet !  Tell us more about this fine lady !  How did youmeet? how long youbeen together? etc etc pics of the 2 of you together


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> AAWWWWWWW  Thats so sweet !  Tell us more about this fine lady !  How did youmeet? how long youbeen together? etc etc pics of the 2 of you together


Wise ass!  LOL  Hey she is the only thing that helps me get rid of the pain some nights...I'll praise her to death for that!

Its a new relationship....only about 2 months or so right now.  Still workin some kinks out but she's a keeper.  I use to go to grammer school with her then I went to a private highschool and forgot about all the people in my old school system lol.  Years have gone by without me seeing any of them.  Then a few months ago at our emt's dinner we started talkin again.  Now its all down hill.

No pics yet...one day Im sure the two of us will get one then I'll post it for you guys.  I better slim down then huh?  Can't have my fat ass in any pics just yet!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2005)

Eh still nothin to report...just another day of spring break.  Relaxin...

Went by the gf's dorm today for some QT and did some work at the firehouse.

Shoulder is actually doing ok today...I still feel the pain there in the anterior portion of the delt but it wasn't as bad.  I'll find out how bad it is thrusday when wash night comes.

Every time I think about starting some light training b/c this mri is never gonna happen I start to feel pain.  At this point I don't know if its mental or what.  I was thinkin of just doing some light work one day and see if theres any pain.  I'm really itchin to get back at the weights its driving me CRAZY!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

If you do decide to, be careful, not that you wont, but had to say it anyway!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> If you do decide to, be careful, not that you wont, but had to say it anyway!!!


Yea I'm not sure what to do yet....soooooo confused!

Today was a busy day for me...had to cook dinner for all the guys at the firehouse b/c it was our monthly meeting.  Took me all day and night to shop, prep, cook, and clean!

Menu:
**Fried chicken legs, thighs, wings, breast
**Mashed chunky potatoes w/ chives, cream, butter, fresh crunchy bacon, & brown gravy
**Mixed greens w/ peppers, mushrooms, cucumber, onions, tomatoes, & carrots

Had to do most of it by myself and was hustling the entire time.  It was something like 120+ pieces of chicken to fry, 5 big bags of taters to peel, cook, and mash, and a shit load of veggies to cut up.  Man what a mission that was!!  It actually wore me out heh.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2005)

God, that sounds so good


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> God, that sounds so good


   it was


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> God, that sounds so good


I concur with Jake


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I concur with Jake


I wasn't sure if it was really that good so I had to sample it today as well....ok twice today.....and yea it was damn good!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2005)

Well damn its been a while since I could get in here!

Been busy around the homefront lately...spent my entire spring break sick and runnin around.  I'm better now....finally kicked that bug!  I actually missed my first day of classes back today b/c I was at the hospital till 4am this morning for my mother....for no damn reason.  She is sick...my family forced her to go to the hospital but made me take her....it was either that or they call an ambulance.  There was no need...all she needed were some anti's from the family doctor which she could have gone to today but they insisted so I got screwed bringing her!!  We were the for 6 hours to hear that she was sick...yea I know that asshole just write the RX and get me the fuq out of here!  LOL.

Hmm what else....I weighted myself for no reason.  I didn't want to know but now I do and now I need to cut back.  I weighted in at 191lbs 2 days ago lol.  Thats pretty heavy in my book.  It wouldn't be bad if I was lean but I am far from that.  But I'm happy I'm not like a fat blob of a mess...I still have striations and veins visible so its not to bad heh....now I will start going to a somewhat stricter much cleaner diet.  I'm cutting all the sugars and processed carbs out and re adjusting to the 6 meals a day.

Nothing else to report I guess....tomorrow I go in to file for the school documents I need so hopefully by next week I'll have my insurance back.  But we'll see about that.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey DB,

Glad to see you hanging around !


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB,
> 
> Glad to see you hanging around !


O I'm not goin anywhere!  lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, glad your still here  Hows the training and cardio going?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Brother Bolt, hows it goin? Glad to see you kicked the Bug!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Bolt, hows it goin? Glad to see you kicked the Bug!!!



Same ol' shit just a different day....you know how it goes.  Thank god that bug is gone took me forever to kick the damn thing.  Still got the stuffy nose and stuff but its nothin I can't deal with.



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, glad your still here  Hows the training and cardio going?


Yea I'm doin good...got no where else to go     I haven't gone to the gym the past 2 weeks b/c I've been sick.  I wanna try to get back this week...hard to find some time now that I'm so busy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2005)

Same ol' shit different day today!  Sat through another 6 hours of exercise science/sports medicine straight.  Man thats a brain killer!!  I don't miss that!

Sent in the paperwork for my insurance company....can't wait till that all clears and hopefully they will sign me back on!  Shoulder hurt ALOT today!  

Hmmm...think I may start working at major hospital in my area...HUMC...gonna join the ambulance squad for it.  That would be kick ass...money isn't to great only like 200 a week but its something.  Plus is looks good when I take my chiefs test for the fire dept.  Which I found out I'm gonna miss the next test b/c of my shoulder    not happy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2005)

O and forgot...walked in the gym 2day.  I went lookin for my cousin...kinda depressing!  I saw the guys benching...some buds squats and deadlifting in the corner and I so wanted to just go in and join.  Everyone looked at me like where the hell have you been.  I wish my shoulder would get better already...I so want to start lifting again!  I know I've tapped into a bunch of atrophy already and wish I could just lift again.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2005)

You'll be fine. You'll be back at it in no time!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You'll be fine. You'll be back at it in no time!!!


I hope...shoulder is hurtin alot today.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2005)

Eh nothin to report today as always.  I am going to start going to the gym again!!  I think friday I will go in and do legs I miss that.  I really just miss squating a shit load thats the only reason I'm going in now.

I finally got a chance to organize some things and got my meal plan back in order...gonna try and shed some lbs now.  I don't like the weight I'm at so I want to lean up some and at least get to like 12-14%bf.  I'm not going crazy.

Got a major test in exercise science 2morrow so I need to go read up on it....energy systems, variables to strength, exrx plans, heart rate, the heart, all that good stuff.  There is a shit load of info on it so I guess I'm off to study!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry about your shoulder!!! Good luck on your test!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry about your shoulder!!! Good luck on your test!!!


Heya bud tnx for stopin in.

Did do as good as I was hopin on the test but I think the essay portion will boost the points up some b/c I rocked at those.  Hardest class I've ever taken lol.

Did alot today...job searching, applying to a few places ya know the drill.  Had to get water for the firehouse so that kicked my ass...shoulder is sore now.  Filled my friends entire truck...had to be like 30 cases or so of the 24 packs.

I want to try to go to the gym 2morrow...we'll see how that works out.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

Alright, sounds like a winner Brother Bolt!!! Good luck tomorrow at the Gym!!! I would LOVE to be a fireman, but I'm prolly too old (35)


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey, it's great to hear you might be ready for the gym.  Don't be afraid to give yourself a little more time if you feel you need it once you get there.  Even so, I hope you're ready and you get right back on track!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Alright, sounds like a winner Brother Bolt!!! Good luck tomorrow at the Gym!!! I would LOVE to be a fireman, but I'm prolly too old (35)


Yea man gym was awsome 2day...Ill post results in a bit!  Your not to old...it depends if you are volunterr or pain in your area.  If you are lookin to join a volunteer org in your area you would be fine.  They will certify you in areas such as weapons of mass destruction, hazmat, operation emergency management, incident command, first aid, cpr/dephib etc etc and then your set to fight fires.  I've loved it since I was a kid so theres no questioning it for me heh!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 2, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey, it's great to hear you might be ready for the gym.  Don't be afraid to give yourself a little more time if you feel you need it once you get there.  Even so, I hope you're ready and you get right back on track!


Oh yea...legs are ready for the gym but the upper body isn't.  I started with some squats to see how the shoulder felt and they went ok but I attempted a db curl bout 1/4 of my max and it brough so much pain to my shoulder.  Something isn't right in there so I'm still not lifting my upper body and am limiting squats to only once a week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 2, 2005)

*4-1-05 Quads & Abz*

Finally am getting back into the gym!!  It feels good to be back in there despite the looks I got.  People are like wow look how fat he got and look at the difference in him....they haven't seen me since I tore my shoulder so its almost 30lbs heavier.

Lets get to it:

Squats
135x10
165x8
*185x8 PR!!*
*205x3 PR!!*

Press
360x10
390x6
*410x5 PR!!*
Ext
2x90x8

3 sets decline abz bwx25

*Squats* These felt good...put alot of pressure on the cuff but it was all worth it!  185 moved like cake and that was my sticking point a few weeks back so I was surprised I could even move it this long without working out.  Decided to go for 205...not so easy.  First 1 one was perfect second one was tuff and I almost lost it but I pushed through and completed the rep but sloppy...3rd rep was very slow and deep and controlled.  I will attempt 205 next week and see how I do.  

*Press* I enjoyed these!  My legs were shot after squats but the presses were comfortable unlike every other day.  Today I got an awsome ROM and went real deep on each rep so even though the weight was low the reps were good ones.  I want to keep it up.  I am finally confident about my limitations and know how far I can push myself on these 2 exercises.

*Ext's* Yea my quads were so hammered it wasn't even funny.  I could hardly walk after that workout.  

Overall awsome w/o...short sweet and to the point...squats were really killer and have finally broke the 205 mark with bb squats!  No more pussy smith machine LOL.  I decided to start splitting up quads and hams for the hell of it.  Gona try and do cardio a few days a week on hamm days and rest days.

Did a test on the cuff...grabed a DB 1/4 of my curl max and tried to curl it.  Not only have I lost a shit load of strength but I also cant even do them.  It hurt so bad when I tried to do the curls...got to rep 2 and had to stop.  Somethings wrong and I want to figure out what god damnit!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey Brother Bolt, congrats on the PR's!!! Good lookin w/o, sorry to hear your shoulder is still hurting that bad.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2005)

Wohoo !!!!

DB's back !!!!!

Damn nice wo    PR's on a first wo ?!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 2, 2005)

Heya boys thanks for stoppin in!!  Yea man feels good to be back in the gym again...and the DOMS is killin me 2day LOL.  My hammies are sore as hell and I never worked em.  I wont even comment on the quads heh...almost got stuck on the bowl this morning.  I felt like I needed one of those panic alarms for the nurse to run in when ya get stuck like in the hospital LMAO.

Today is a full day of doin things...just got back from the mechanic (need 4 new tires and I need a tune up), gotta help my girl paint her room, help a friend sheet rock and plaster a new addition, then various social functions.  Lots of fun!!!

SOB I got as a flat tire yesterday in the firehouse parking lot.  I figured eh what the hell I've changed a ton of tires it will take me 2 seconds.  So I get the POS jack out smaller then my cork screw and the wrench the size of the car key.  Then the donut...thats what it was smallest thing I'd ever seen!!!!  So I get the jack under the car and start to prop it up when BAM a monsoon hits and theres a sudden down pour!  OK so now I'm a ltitle upset lol.

Finally get the car up with the shitty jack and try to get the nuts off the tire....no torque to get these rusty things off b/c the tool is to short so I had to jump on the fucker to get em to budge.  I wasn't worried about breaking anything at this point b/c I was soaked.  Finally got the nuts off and put this tiny ass spare on and crank them ntus back on in a jiff!  Now this is all done with one arm....can't use my left arm.  You ever tried holding a tire up putting a nut on and tightening it with one hand?!?! Not easy!

So I figure now I'm done...threw all my shit in the trunk and went to walk inside...then I saw it.  The spare was flat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WTF man...so I had to get the compresser and fill the tire.  Moral of the story....don't ever get a flat in a toyota carolla!!  POS.  Can't wait till I get my F150 off road...5sp...MMmmMmmMm and decked out with strobes and lights in every spot imaginable!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn am I tired today!  Painted all day yesterday then stopped by the firehouse b/c they had a card tourny.  I didn't get home till like 4am and it started at 7pm.  I hate knowing how to bartend LOL....I was makin drinks and food for them all night!

No time to get to the gym yesterday or today...gotta go finish painting.  Not that I could do much my legs are still sore as hell from those squats heh.  Monday will be quads and hams.  Then I'll try and get some cardio in tues wen thur then legs again friday.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2005)

Sounds like a busy weekend!!! Hows it goin Brother Bolt?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds like a busy weekend!!! Hows it goin Brother Bolt?


Heya my man!!  Yea it was a killer weekend!!  So long and I'm still up and its almost 3am here LOL.  Gotta be up at 7 for class.  

I've been better with the shoulder but other then that doin A O K.  Last week the shoulder has REALLY been hurting alot!  I think the squats did me in but I'm managing.  Just been resting a shit load and trying not to lift anything I don't have to.  All the painting this weekend killed me to...way to much shoulder rotation and stuff but I had to do it.

Just registered for my summer classes...taking anatomy and physiology.  Thats gonna be killer....5 hours of straight school mon-thur!  That should be fun!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2005)

Nothin accomplished gym wise today.  At least not yet!

Had to go to class this morning then dropped my car off at the mechanic.  Had to walk home    Now I don't have a car or anything so I can't get around anywhere unless I walk but the gym is way to far for that.  

Only got about 3 hours sleep last night thinkin of doin my homework then taking a nap or something.  Not to sure yet....I'm not overly tired yet so we'll see how everything works out.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Brother Bolt. I would personally sleep, you might hurt yourself or your shoulder even more because you are so tired. Good luck with your new class!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Bolt. I would personally sleep, you might hurt yourself or your shoulder even more because you are so tired. Good luck with your new class!!!


I took a little nap but had to get to a political rally for my father...that lasted the entire night.  I was way to tired to get to the gym today.  It sux but shit happens I guess.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey Brother Bolt, Diversity does indeed occur!!! But you can take it and roll with it and come out a winner!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank god all my classes are done for the week!!!  Feels so good heh.

Got another interview today with my new job...gotta be there by 3 so I hope I finally get this job.  Sure would be nice to start getting a paycheck again LOL.

The interview is going to screw up my eating so I wont be able to train...I have to eat at 2:30 and the interview is at 3 so it will be a while.  I don't have the time to get a meal with carbs in pre workout so by the time I get out of the interview it will be to late for me to eat then get to the gym.  Got shit to do afterwards.  I'll get in and do some light leg work friday and hit it hard again next week.  Can't wait for the set schedual again heh.

Other then that nuttin new!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2005)

Ahh stop being a fag already....thats all that ran though my head on the way back from the interview.  I got in and did some leg work today!  I wasn't prepared though...had no book or anything and didn't go crazy at all.  Haven't had carbs in a while....def under 50 the past few days.  Strength was there initially but died out fast!

The reps may be off by 1 or so on the heavy sets can't remember the exacts but those are damn close b/c I just finished.

Leg Press
4plates x 15 - warmup
6plates x 10 - warmup
8plates x 8
8plates + 25's x 6
8plates + 25's x 5
***To lazy to do the math LOL...but it was just as heavy as last weeks I believe.

Single Leg Ext.
30x12
50x10
50x8

Lying Leg Curls
70x15
90x10
90x8

I wasn't gonna lift today was only gonna do cardio but my cousin was there by chance.  He's my old training buddy for the past 2 years and I have't seen him really since I hurt my shoulder.  Felt good to lift with him again!  Got to catch up with him and everything was great.

Off to washnight...G'day all!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2005)

Good lookin w/o!!! You don't think the interview went well?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o!!! You don't think the interview went well?


Thanks bud!  It was a quick fun w/o...didn't squat though but I was better off I had no energy as it was so I would probably barely gotten 185...I'm lookin to break my 205 mark.

Oh I forgot to mention I got the job!!  I start training next friday can't wait!  I really need some $ LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Congrats!


Thanks man...really glad I got it.  But now I need to go get an mri for my shoulder and if I need surgery I'm screwed LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh I forgot to mention I got the job!!  I start training next friday can't wait!  I really need some $ LOL.




 on the Job!!!
You'll break 205............. No sweat!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2005)

A new job !! Alright !!  I could use one of those !   Good luck DB !!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 9, 2005)

Arch and GW thanks guys.  Can't wait to start, my friend just started working there as well but he started this week.  He's been tellin me all about it...gotta deal with some annoying people but he said its a pretty decent job.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 9, 2005)

Eh nothing special to report this wekend...friday I had a company fund raiser so I was at a beefsteak all night.  Actually ended up sleepin at the firehouse b/c I passed out afterwards lol.  Today(saturday) and sunday I have to work at my old job...food runner/waiter.  My pops called me up and said they were short staffed so I need to go help him out!  Eh no big I guess just some extra cash in my pocket.

Diets been pretty standard.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

Sounds like a busy weekend Brother Bolt!!!
Saw this and thought of you


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds like a busy weekend Brother Bolt!!!
> Saw this and thought of you


Thanks for stoppin in brotha!

Yea weekend is a little busy but today is going to be the longest day...I have to be at work in 30 mins...then work till probably 12 and come home and do a few papers LOL.

Yesterday was fine all except dinner.  I splurged last night with my final meal...I had a nice steak, 1/2 hand full of trail mix stuff on the bar, and 2 beers.  But it was a long night and it was the first time I was craving a beer in a while.  But my other meals weren't to bad for being on the run and nothing planned:
6oz grilled chicken, fish oil caps
2 large meatballs, some mozzerella
6oz salmon in lemon/butter sauce, 2 small spears of brocolli
8oz sirloin, 2 beers, 1/2 handfull trail mix

As for today...I'll keep it nice and clean heh.  Off to get dressed for work....got a party of 60 to cater tonight so I need to go set up the dining hall.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Saw this and thought of you


Hehe thats a cute one....never saw that one before!  Good find.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey Tom, I was wondering if your doing any rehab for your shoulder in the meantime? Maybe not even with weight, just going through rotator cuff exercise movements for now. Would that help at all?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, I was wondering if your doing any rehab for your shoulder in the meantime? Maybe not even with weight, just going through rotator cuff exercise movements for now. Would that help at all?


Yeah , are ya ?  Want me to send you my pulley whatchamacallit the doc gave me for rehab after my surgery ? LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, I was wondering if your doing any rehab for your shoulder in the meantime? Maybe not even with weight, just going through rotator cuff exercise movements for now. Would that help at all?


Heya man how ya doin?  Thanks for poppin in!

I tried doing it like a month ago but it would bring so much pain that I had to stop.  I think what ever was wrong it was to soon to do rehab.  But now the pain has gotten better and I can put alot more force on it.  I was lifting some pretty heavy shit at work today with minimal pain....unless I twisted my arm the wrong way.  Then....  !!!!!!!!



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yeah , are ya ?  Want me to send you my pulley whatchamacallit the doc gave me for rehab after my surgery ? LOL



Heya gw!

I know a few rehab movements the physical therapist showed me at my gym but the more the merrier!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2005)

Today was a long day at work.  I had to lift alot of heavy shit and my back is toast.  Lifting crates full of plates up and down steps all day is killer on teh erector spinea.  Each crate is close to 70-80lbs.

Diet:
m1-1.5 scoops whey, 2tbl pb, 1tbl flax, 1/4 cup berries, ice-blended
m2-6oz chicken, veggie stir fry
m3-3oz sirloin, 3 oz chicken(light flour)
m4-1"x1" piece of cheese cake, 1/2"x2" piece of B-day cake

Not a good diet at all today...I have cleaned it up a shit load since before but I was so busy workin this party today I had no time to eat.  So I stole food from the party all day here and there to make some meals up.  m4 was a disaster LOL....it was the end of the night the ktichen was closed and this was the only thing laying around and I was starving.  But now its out of my system and I'll stay clean all week.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

Whats doin buddy.....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Today was a long day at work. I had to lift alot of heavy shit and my back is toast. Lifting crates full of plates up and down steps all day is killer on teh erector spinea. Each crate is close to 70-80lbs.
> 
> Diet:
> m1-1.5 scoops whey, 2tbl pb, 1tbl flax, 1/4 cup berries, ice-blended
> ...


Hey DB ! 

What exactly is this new job ?  Thats a boat load of heavy ass plates ! Sounds like a two man job to me  But then i'm old and lazy


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Whats doin buddy.....


Hey stranger...long time no hear!!  Hows everything?

I'm doin...same ol' shit ya know.  Still waiting for my mri    I've actually given up on trying to get it...it seems hopeless at this point!  Glad ya stopped by!  Off to post my leg w/o for today!



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB !
> 
> What exactly is this new job ?  Thats a boat load of heavy ass plates ! Sounds like a two man job to me  But then i'm old and lazy


Actually this is an OLD job....was my first job ever actually LOL.  My father owns a resturaunt so when I moved in with my father I started working in it when I was like 10.  I worked there for 8 years before I branched else where.  I've had other jobs in between and stuff but I always worked my weekends with my father.  I also work for other catering halls and kitchens all along the east coast.  I've traveled to florida, delaware, main, etc.... just to work a wedding or a b-day heh.

And yea its suppose to be a 2 man job lol....my father was really short staffed thats why I had to work so I had to carry all the plates for the party while the other waiter did drinks.  So ussually it would have been like 3 people working the party...2 to clean and carry the heavy shit then another to tend to the clients needs.  I was 2 men last night   But hey I had to do it...it was for my father!

How is everything with you today?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

*4-11-05 Legs*

I was suppose to go to class today but never did...my girl came over last night and I just ended up falling asleep and never set the alarm clock so there went that idea.  So I figured I'd go to the gym early.  Had no desire to work legs though!

Leg Press-varried foot stance
320*10*2
340*10
360*10
390*10
410*9 *PR*
Drop 270*10
Drop 230*10

Quad Ext
90*10
80*10*2

Lying Leg Curl
80*10
90*8*2
80*10

I did way to much quad work compared to ham work IMO.  Although during the presses I changed my foot placement so the hams were hit....I def felt them after a few sets of the press.  Had no desire to w/o today but went in anyways.  Got a PR on the press...gained an extra 3 reps since last week!!!  I will try 450 thursday.

I died out early today...adjusting to the new diet that isn't even close to where I'm suppose to be.  Next w/o I'll try to focuse more on hams.

10 was the magic number...after my first set of presses I just decided I wanted to stay light and maintain 10 reps the entire w/o...don't ask me why heh.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice wo DB !  Congrats on the *PR*    Gotta love it .


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

I tried to do some DB benching today!  I figured b/c I have gained so much movement with my arm with not as much pain I wanted to see where I was at.  I tried the 30lb DB's   .........and couldn't do shit   

That is a really light weight for me especially for flat bench.  I use to get the 70's for like 6 reps...but the shoulder started to hurt right away!  After just a few reps I felt pain so I just stopped and went back to legs.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo DB !  Congrats on the *PR*    Gotta love it .


Heya gw...yea def gotta love it especially b/c I didnt't realize it until I got home LOL.  I was just gradually adding weight and when I got home I did that math and figured out it was a PR.  Had I known that I would have gone for 450 today...O well just another goal for thursday.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)

Brother Bolt, thats one heckuva w/o!!! And great job on the PR!!! Don't worry about your bench, I bet as soon as your shoulders healed, you'll be pressing CARS!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Bolt, thats one heckuva w/o!!! And great job on the PR!!! Don't worry about your bench, I bet as soon as your shoulders healed, you'll be pressing CARS!!!


I just wish I knew what it was that was keeping me from lifting!  Thanks for the words of support though arch!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

Man I'm stressing over this test I got tomorrow....actually have two heh.  One in my sports medicine class and the other in my exercise science class!  I think I got this stuff down but we'll see tomorrow!

Just takin a break and figured I'd come in and post....I feel like working my legs again already LOL!  I think something is wrong with me...I'm the only person I know that enjoys working legs and looks forward to the next time.  I mean wtf most people don't do them once a week and if I could I'd do em 3 or 4 times a week!  I guess I'm just enjoying the strength gains in em.

Someone needs to remind me to weight myself at the end of this week first thing in the morning...I keep forgeting!  I want to try it thursday morning before I workout...so someone mention it to me lol.  OK off to go study again...got a long day of class tomorrow but its a day of rest so its OK!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

No worries on that test DB !   You da man


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No worries on that test DB !   You da man


Heya bud...get your workout in already?

Yea I got up early to go over my notes and make some food before my class.  I'll let ya know how I do when I get home tonight!

Nice quote in your sig lol...was that from the p/rr/s thread?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud...get your workout in already?
> 
> Yea I got up early to go over my notes and make some food before my class. I'll let ya know how I do when I get home tonight!
> 
> Nice quote in your sig lol...was that from the p/rr/s thread?


Just finished. 

LOL yup . Great mind that one


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Just finished.
> 
> LOL yup . Great mind that one


Headin over there now to check...

Yea gotta love that mind...wish I could find that man and shake his hand!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

LOve ya stickability buddy  You'll smoke that test


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

I bet you ACED it Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I bet you ACED it Brother Bolt!!!





			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> LOve ya stickability buddy  You'll smoke that test


Thanks for stoppin in boys!! And hell yea I aced both of em!  I rock!!!  LOL  These were like major test for this semester again and I did perfect on em!  Its funny how much I've learned about the human body so far this semester.  Its just a damn shame that I can't apply any of this shit to the real world yet....well not to my upper torso LOL

Today was a day of rest...diet was way off par but I was stressin over these tests so bad I considered it a reward.  Tomorrow I'll be back on the wagon as ussual.  I see my mid sections slimming down some so thats good!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice work Dead


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2005)

Today was leg day....had no desire to lift but I did it anyhow!  Forgot my sneakers so I had to wear my work boots.  I enjoyed the stability for the squats but the presses sucked with em heh.

Squat
95*10
135*8
185*6
195*5*2
205*4 PR!
drop 185*6
drop  135*8

Press
360*8
410*8
450*5 PR!

Lying Leg Curl
70*10
90*8
90*7

Squats were tough to get into....felt uncomfortable maxing out when your not in the right mind set.  I was all over the place just wasn't a good day of lifting I guess.  But I hit my PR so I was happy.  Did a triple drop set with em after the 205 just for some extra reps.  Burned em out nicely!

Presses could have been better.  Thee steel toes were uncomfortable....450lbs diggin into your toes is not fun.  I did fail on the 6th rep though, had to use my hands to finish the rep so I didn't count it.  I was pleased with my outcome and hit another PR!  I will aim higher next time....I'm shooting for 8-10 reps come monday.  I like the way I'm progressing...coming along nicely.  

Hams were destroyed after the squats I guess...had no energy left in em to do these.  I wish I could do some SLDL's because thats the only way I get direct ham work in.  LLC's and single leg curls kill me and I hate doing them...very painfull for me.

All in all not a great workout but it was a workout non the less.  Tried out some chest presses, lat pulldowns, and BB curls.  The shoulder is feeling better but still not going back to lifting till I can get an MRI.  Hopefully soon!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice wo Dead !
Congrats on the PR's  


Whats the word on the MRI ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Dead !
> Congrats on the PR's
> 
> 
> Whats the word on the MRI ?


Thanks GW!

The word is "never-gonna-happen" so it seems.  This shit is taking forever!  But theres nothing I can do...I can't get it on my own b/c I can't afford it and my pops cant change his so I just have to wait until they accept me back into it.  I figured within 3 months I get benefits from my new job....I'll get it then LOL.

Off to work for the first day.  Had to get up at 6am to get ready today for training....not use to getting up this early.  I'm never up before 7:30 and thats only  days a week heh so this is a major change!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello Brother Bolt, sorry to hear about the MRI not happining. That royally sucks. Take care of it and best of luck with the new job!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2005)

Well a little update for everyone I guess....

No training today was working all day....I got the job!  Today was at school from 9am-12:30pm--work from 1pm-9pm.  I ate at 8am then at 8pm...my only 2 meals of the day.  That sucked LOL I was starving!

I think I have thursday off so I'll go in and do legs them hopefully.

Glad I started working again....its only $10.50 an hour to start but its better then nothing.  I drive an abulance around and pick up people to bring them to and from the hospital.  Once I learn the routes and get my paperwork down it will be cake but till then there is alot to remember heh.  The next 2 or 3 months will be hectic as hell for me!  Work and school full time plus a girlfriend and the gym.  I am only taking summer I classes now just so I have some free time to myself and just work a few more hours.  I could use the $$.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey DB,

2 meals !!!!!!!!!  AAAAGGGGHHHHHHHHH !!  

Only 10.50 / hr. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I would kill for that !  None of the full time employess where I work have had a raise in over two years !!  Which ironically was when the owner built his 1/4 million dollar home !! That fat bastard!  I'm off Thursday and am headed for god knows where . LOL Hopefully a job interview ! LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB,
> 
> 2 meals !!!!!!!!!  AAAAGGGGHHHHHHHHH !!
> 
> Only 10.50 / hr. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I would kill for that !  None of the full time employess where I work have had a raise in over two years !!  Which ironically was when the owner built his 1/4 million dollar home !! That fat bastard!  I'm off Thursday and am headed for god knows where . LOL Hopefully a job interview ! LOL


Heya big 5-0 hows it hangin?

Yea I ment to grab a tri-o-plex but forgot it at home this morning....Ill grab one tomorrow for sure!  I guess it will help me cut lbs LOL...not the way I want to but it may work!

10.50 isn't to bad I guess but I was suppose to work security for 15/hr....job never fell through!  But hey for a college kid I'll take it.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats on squats PR Deadbolt, what kind of stance do you use and how low do you go on them?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Congrats on squats PR Deadbolt, what kind of stance do you use and how low do you go on them?


I use a standard shoulder width stance....I vary it all the time though.  See'ing as thats all I can do I try to change it up some....but never go to powerlifting stance b/c it eliminates alot fo the quad.  And for depth always below 90deg's.  I don't go ass to the grass but I break the 90deg mark.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I use a standard shoulder width stance....I vary it all the time though.  See'ing as thats all I can do I try to change it up some....but never go to powerlifting stance b/c it eliminates alot fo the quad.  And for depth always below 90deg's.  I don't go ass to the grass but I break the 90deg mark.



Ah ok, I didn't realize that a powerlifting stance eliminated a lot for the quads, I've always used an extra wide stance (and gone to parallel).  I've heard that if you go too low on a powerlifting stance, you might suffer from shin splints (whatever that is).  I guess I'll have to change that up and see how it works for me.  Thanks


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

Congrats on the new job!!! Hey Brother, 10.50 is more than you would have if you didn't have the job!!! It will all work out in the end, you'll see!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Ah ok, I didn't realize that a powerlifting stance eliminated a lot for the quads, I've always used an extra wide stance (and gone to parallel).  I've heard that if you go too low on a powerlifting stance, you might suffer from shin splints (whatever that is).  I guess I'll have to change that up and see how it works for me.  Thanks


It is much easier to hit below 90 with a wide stance as well as it is easier to put up more weight b/c your at a limited range of motion....you don't need to move as far.    And shin spints come from more then just squatting....its a common occurance with Xcountry, track, or any other sport that required running.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new job!!! Hey Brother, 10.50 is more than you would have if you didn't have the job!!! It will all work out in the end, you'll see!!!


Hey thanks bud!!!  Yea I'm sure it will all work out...tonight was my first actual night shift...man its a long night LOL.  Don't get home till 12am and now i need to do laundry before class tomorrow morning!  I'm off to check my email then take a shower.  There will be stories to come I'm sure but right now I'm to tired.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2005)

Well in the shower I noticed my legs looked a little beefy...more so then normal.  So I measured them when I got out...I thought they would have been bigger LOL....only 26.5".

Last time I measured them in novemeber they were 25" even....its all fat I know.  Just figured I would share that with you LOL now I'm really off to sleep.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Only 26.5??? Keep it up, glad the job is going well!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Only 26.5??? Keep it up, glad the job is going well!!!


Yea I know they are small but on my 5'6" frame its impossible to find pants/shorts that fit right!

Job is doing good...just got off shift.  Drove for like 9 hours after I calculated all my traveling time....man I'm beat!  Off to the sack!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 20, 2005)

And which leg did you measure.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> And which leg did you measure.....


We're not talkin about quads here riss...this is strictly 3rd leg talk


----------



## Rissole (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh... i thought as much....


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2005)

wait a minute Brother Bolt, I wasn't sayin "only" as in small, I meant thats nothin to be ashamed of!!! Thats a spicy meatball IMO!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> wait a minute Brother Bolt, I wasn't sayin "only" as in small, I meant thats nothin to be ashamed of!!! Thats a spicy meatball IMO!!!


LOL your to funny   I like having bigger legs then the average joe but man finding clothes to fit em is hard as hell!  I can't stand super tight pants....I don't like them baggy as hell either I like a normal fit but that seems nearly impossible anymore LOL.



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Oh... i thought as much....




I WORKED OUT AGAIN!!!!  I did a quick full body yesterday but I'm already late for work so I'll post the weights tonight.  Here is what I did though.

Squats
Deadlift
Machine Bench Press
B/O Row
V bar Pushdown
DB Curls


----------



## Alaric (Apr 22, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, how much time do you usually spend on a full body workout??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

Sweet, How did the shoulder feel? Welcome to the world of FullBody Brother


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, how much time do you usually spend on a full body workout??





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Sweet, How did the shoulder feel? Welcome to the world of FullBody Brother



*Al* Thanks for stoppin in bud!  This one only took me about 25 minutes but they can range on your goals.  Depends on how fast you feel like movin lol

*Brotha Arch* Hell yea man feels good to be back in the gym.  Shoulder felt ok...no pain but a little discomfort I guess I can say.  As long as I don't max out I'll be fine!  I use to hate full body w/o's but after not lifting for 3 months this was my best damn full body ever lol!!  I will stick with em for a while till the shoulder is ready for more volume.

4-21-05 Full Body Time: 25 minutes

Squats
135*8
185*7

Deads
135*10
185*6

Machine Bench
75*15
105*10
120*8

B/O Row
80*12
100*10

Vbar pushdown
90*12
100*10

DB Curl
20's*10
30's*8

Rehab cuff work

Squats-Had no desire to squat...they were actually shitty reps b/c I just wasn't in that mood...should have done the press.  I am going to go lighter from now on and go as deep as possible with controlled reps.  Funny a few weeks ago I was squatting 205 now 185 feels just as heavy.  I dunno whats up.

Deads-Cake walk...I will gradually increase but I see 225 in the near future   

Bench-Started light but the 120 got the tingle in the shoulder...I will stay around these weights for a while.

bo row-these felt good....def lost strength in my back though I use to go alot heavier then that.

pushdowns-surprised these were that easy...didn't lose much strength here.

curls-these bothered the shoulder a tad...gotta stay light on the curls from now on.

OVERALL great w/o happy to be back.  Flew through the w/o with 20-30 sec RI's.  Finished in just about 25 minutes....and for the record my traps are fuckin SORE!!!!  Those deads nailed em hard heh!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 22, 2005)

Looking good, for your squats, maybe going deeper has affected your numbers or maybe just you not feeling it today.  I'm sure that if you keep going deep/focusing in on them, your squats will explode through the roof!

Sorry if I missed it, but did you have a shoulder injury recently?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice wo DB,

Be careful with that shoulder !  

Don't make me open a can of MoFo on you!! LOL  I crack my self up LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Looking good, for your squats, maybe going deeper has affected your numbers or maybe just you not feeling it today.  I'm sure that if you keep going deep/focusing in on them, your squats will explode through the roof!
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but did you have a shoulder injury recently?


Hey thanks for stoppin in bud.

I've gone heavier on the squats and went way below parallel with em....in the 200's but lately I have no desire to squat.  I think b/c I have been squating tooo too much so I'm losing it.  I may back off some and come back to them in a week or so.

Yes I injured my left rotator cuff....it was either a very bad sprain or its torn



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo DB,
> 
> Be careful with that shoulder !
> 
> Don't make me open a can of MoFo on you!! LOL  I crack my self up LOL


Oh I am def carefull GW!  I can't afford to hurt it more....non of those lifts were done to failur or anywhere near it.  I still had alot left in me I just wasn't gonna push it!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

Thats one Heckuva W/O there Brother Bolt!!! Your'e being smart by not pushing too far just yet, Nice lookin numbers your throwin up there too!!! Totally agree about Deads frying your traps   Be careful with that shoulder, keep it up, I love the full body routines. Your a stallion Brother, keep pushin!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats one Heckuva W/O there Brother Bolt!!! Your'e being smart by not pushing too far just yet, Nice lookin numbers your throwin up there too!!! Totally agree about Deads frying your traps   Be careful with that shoulder, keep it up, I love the full body routines. Your a stallion Brother, keep pushin!!!


Heya brotha thanks for the kind words!  Yea I have a tendency to push myself to far coming back from an injury or a break so that w/o was tuff to manage hehe.  I'm use to going all out and puting as much intensity as possible....its hard to limit yourself.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

Your doin GREAT Brother, how is the shoulder holdin up? I hear ya, its definatly hard to limit, especially if your used to going ALL out!!! I said in my journal you could take my entire w/o, I'd let ya do it and watch  (So I don't have to do it)


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> (So I don't have to do it)


   

I think those supersets would kill my shoulder but I may try it.

Shoulder is ok...its sore the past couple days with work then lifting and everything but its not a bad pain.  Just sore.  I want to go workout today...I just need to get off my ass shower and get to it LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

If your shoulder is still sore, maybe only do SuperSets once a while or somethin, those things shred my shoulder!!! I know you'll be smart about it  
Good Luck Brother!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> If your shoulder is still sore, maybe only do SuperSets once a while or somethin, those things shred my shoulder!!! I know you'll be smart about it
> Good Luck Brother!!!


Yea for now I am just going to stick with what I'm doing.  Just till the shoulder is better some ya know.  

I was thinking of sticking with these 6 exercises...do it like 3x week and stick to the same exact weights each week.  If I feel I need to go heavier then I'll up the weight once a week and do that 3x's rather then every workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

Now that is an excellent plan of attack my Brother!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2005)

*4-25-05 Full Body*

Today was a good day in the gym!  I got out of class an hour early so I didn't rush at all today...heres how it went:

Squat
185*7
205*6
225*3 *PR!!!*
~~Clean reps below 90deg

Deadlift
185*6
195*4
205*4 *PR!!!*
~~Grip failed...I could have gone more but couldn't hold it!  

BB Bench Press
95*10
115*8
135*4  

B/O Row
100*10
100*8

V Bar Pushdown
100*12
120*10

DB Curl
30's*10
35's*5

Rotator Cuff Work

Today was a good day in the gym LOL...2 PR's!  

Squats were tuff those really drained me.  I put everything I had into them and they felt great.  Such an ego booster with this new PR lol.

Deadlifts I lost my grip the last 2 sets thats why I only got 4 reps.  I'll be hitting 225 in em in no time...gotta start working on my grip.  I am going to incorporate some static holds or something.

Bench felt tuff....I lost ALOT of strength in my chest.  I was putting up alot more weight for more reps a while ago...this is goin to take alot of work to get my bench numbers back.

B/o rows aren't getting easier LOL....back is alot weaker then normal.  

V bar...these felt good lost no strength here 

DB Curls are down alot.  I was curling 40's now I can barely get the 35's up.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 25, 2005)

2 New PR's in one workout session, congrats and good job!

For your deadlifts, are you using any straps/chalk/belt or are you going all out raw?

Don't worry about that bench press, I'm sure you'll get your numbers back up there in no time!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> 2 New PR's in one workout session, congrats and good job!
> 
> For your deadlifts, are you using any straps/chalk/belt or are you going all out raw?
> 
> Don't worry about that bench press, I'm sure you'll get your numbers back up there in no time!


Thanks for stoppin in bud!!  Always a pleasure see'ing you here.

All raw for my deads....no straps,belt,chalk nuttin!  Just grab the bar and pull heh!

I'm hopin my muscle memory is as good as others around here...but I'm not pushing anything.  I'm not lookin to screw my shoulder up again!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 25, 2005)

Anytime man!

The fact that you're lifting it raw makes it that much more impressive!  Nothing beats the feeling you get from the flesh-steel connection 

Most definitley, as long as your shoulder is ok, that's what counts most!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice wo MoFo  

Congrats on the PR's   Yeah Baby !


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Anytime man!
> 
> The fact that you're lifting it raw makes it that much more impressive!  Nothing beats the feeling you get from the flesh-steel connection
> 
> Most definitley, as long as your shoulder is ok, that's what counts most!


Yea I think thats why I enjoy free weights more then machines.  Its like I feel like I accomplished something b/c I know I'm moving 100% of that weight!  No machines or gimics or anything.  I guess its a guy thing heh!!!

But in the real world that doesn't help...today I had to pick up an old guy out of his wheelchair and I almost bailed on him b/c my back was so fried lol.  I was hurtin heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo MoFo
> 
> Congrats on the PR's   Yeah Baby !


O you know it...and be prepared for more to come baby!!  Next week I'm shooting for somewhere in the 215/225 deadlift *4 and 225*6 for my squats.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I think thats why I enjoy free weights more then machines.  Its like I feel like I accomplished something b/c I know I'm moving 100% of that weight!  No machines or gimics or anything.  I guess its a guy thing heh!!!
> 
> But in the real world that doesn't help...today I had to pick up an old guy out of his wheelchair and I almost bailed on him b/c my back was so fried lol.  I was hurtin heh.



lol!! how big was this old man?  Then again, old men are shaped differently than straight/ez bars haha.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 25, 2005)

Holy shit I see workouts!  I havent been around to read much, how is the shoulder doing?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Holy shit I see workouts!  I havent been around to read much, how is the shoulder doing?


Heya bud long time no see!  Everything is doing well....shoulder is feeling better.   Still get minor pain here and there but nothin I can't handle.  I am just going light and taking it easy for now....probably for the next few months I'm staying light.  No direct delt work shit like that.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> lol!! how big was this old man?  Then again, old men are shaped differently than straight/ez bars haha.


MUCH different LOL.  The man was like 195lbs but the way I have to pick him up and transfer him to a new wheelchair is insane.  My arms are fully extended in order for me to get him up and over as well as not bumping into the wheels and stuff.  Its just an awkward movement.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2005)

Just for the record doms is kicking my ass today LOL...that BB bench and b/o rows really got me heh.  I guess I'm just not use to being sore anymore...been like 3 months since I've lifted.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

AWESOME w/o my Brother, and Congrats on the PR's!!! I knew you'd smash down the barriers!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> AWESOME w/o my Brother, and Congrats on the PR's!!! I knew you'd smash down the barriers!!!


You can just call me gallager...cause I'm gonna be crushin records every week now LOL!  I


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud long time no see!  Everything is doing well....shoulder is feeling better.   Still get minor pain here and there but nothin I can't handle.  I am just going light and taking it easy for now....probably for the next few months I'm staying light.  No direct delt work shit like that.



Did you get the MRI taken?

Glad its doing better


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you get the MRI taken?
> 
> Glad its doing better


Never got the mri....never got insurance yet....I assesed my problem myself.  I figured it was just a sprained rotator cuff...grade 2 level 2/3 (torn but not severed).  I could have used surgery but because I waited so long it started to heal on its own and I'm sure there a shitload of scare tissue now.

Nothing I can really do right now b/c I can't afford anything so I'm just playing doctor for myself and judging by the things I've learned in my sports medicine class....and its pretty right on according to him.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

Be careful Brother Bolt, hate to have ya on IR again!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Be careful Brother Bolt, hate to have ya on IR again!!!


Yea I know...it would really piss me off if I did lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2005)

*4-27-05 Full Body*

Squat
185*8
205*7
225*2+1 w/ spot

Dealift
185*7
195*5
205*4
~~busted my shins open today...they are all raw.  Killer wearing my leather boots for work today  

Bench Press
95*10*3

B/o Row
100*10
100*8

Vbar Pushdown
100*15
120*12

DB Curl
30's*10
35's*7

Overall it was an OK workout...this going super heavy with the squats numerous times a week wont work....just kills me.  I am going to switch my workouts around after today.  One day rest in between going that heavy isn't enough.  I will lighten it up for friday and go for some more reps then take a break from squatting next week...gonna use the press and cycle that for 2 weeks like I said earlier.

Squats and Deads had some increased reps except the last set of each stayed the same or went down one slightly...no biggy.

Bench felt awfull today!  Shoulder was really tight and panfull...I went really light and it still bothered it.  

B/o rows stayed the same....man those are tuff LOL.

V's and Curls allw ent up in reps...felt really good!

Next 2 weeks I may do this: 
Leg Press 3 sets*8-10 
SLDL 3 sets*8-10  
Machine Bench 3 sets*8-10 
Lat Pulldown 2 sets*8-10 
Skull Crushers 2 sets*8-10 
BB Curl 2 sets*8-10 

Anything else you think I should throw in or take out?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

Way to go DB ! 
Busted your shins !!  owie ! LOL 

120 x 12 on v-bar pushdowns !


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to go DB !
> Busted your shins !!  owie ! LOL
> 
> 120 x 12 on v-bar pushdowns !


Hye thanks for stoppin in bud!  Yea my shins were killin me...I came just a tad to close on the last few pulls lol.

Thats my only genetic high point...my tri's.  Only good thing I got goin for me heh.  No matter how fat I get or how weak I get my tri's always stay strong and I always keep my visible horse shoe!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah that looks like a good workout there deadbolt, sucks to hear about your shins though!

Nice job on improving the V's and curls, all about progress my good man, one rep/weight at a time.



> Next 2 weeks I may do this:
> Leg Press 3 sets*8-10
> SLDL 3 sets*8-10
> Machine Bench 3 sets*8-10
> ...


Looks good to me, I might vary it up between the 45 sled and horizontal leg press if you can, but that's just me.  Good idea on using the machine bench, see how that holds up for your shoulder.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Looks good to me, I might vary it up between the 45 sled and horizontal leg press if you can, but that's just me.  Good idea on using the machine bench, see how that holds up for your shoulder.


Actually we just got about 5 new machines for legs...got a new squat machine sorta like the powertec gary has and a bunch others.  I was thinking of trying them all out LOL.  But my favorit is the 45 sled.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol, why not, you're paying for your membership anyways, you might as well try every machine out once.  Heck when I start paying for my membership, I'm probably gonna go crazy and even tryout some PINK dumbells 

Do you use a spot when you're going heavy on the 45 sled?  If so, how would that work, does he stand behind you/beside you?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

Dynamite w/o there Brother Bolt!!! Sucks about the shoulder. How would the pec dec feel? Just curious!!! Your numbers are lookin solid too, Keep it up


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Lol, why not, you're paying for your membership anyways, you might as well try every machine out once.  Heck when I start paying for my membership, I'm probably gonna go crazy and even tryout some PINK dumbells
> 
> Do you use a spot when you're going heavy on the 45 sled?  If so, how would that work, does he stand behind you/beside you?



Yea thus far I've tried all the machines out just for shits and giggles but now there are some new ones so I have to try them out as well LOL.

I never use a spot for my leg presses really.  Every so often when I REALLY go to failure which is rare I get two guys to stand on the sides and grab the shafts where you slide the plates on...as I fail they grab them just to pause the weight while I put the stoppers back in place.  Its hard to spot on that b/c the weight is so much one man alone its hard for them to manage that weight.

If you need them there though just get them to grab onto the sled thats moving and help you there....only real way to do it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Dynamite w/o there Brother Bolt!!! Sucks about the shoulder. How would the pec dec feel? Just curious!!! Your numbers are lookin solid too, Keep it up


Thanks bud!!  Yea shoulder will always have problems just need to be carefull.  Pec deck is KILLER on the shoulder...probably one thing I may never use again.  Just about all pressing movements hurt and anything to do with chest or delts hurts my shoulder.  I'm really limited on what I can do as far as workouts.  No pull ups of any sort...no real chest/delt work...can't do alot lol.  I could sit here all night and list things that would kill my shoulder.

Yea numbers are growing nicely...but now I'm gonna back off a little and go for some lighter weights more reps.  Then I'll cycle into heavy again.  I can feel it already and don't want to risk another injury.  Staying between 1-4 reps is dangerous IMO if done for to long.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

TGIF MoFo !


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

What the hell are you working your shoulder for mister...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> TGIF MoFo !


tgif...no way my saturdays are fridays LOL.  I work saturday mornings...4:45am   ...so now I have a free weekend heh.  

How was your weekend bud?



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> What the hell are you working your shoulder for mister...


In reality I'm not really working my "shoulder" just all the other muscles   

I don't have any pain really in it anymore so now I'm just doing some light work to get back into things before I shrink to death.  I'm not pushign it at all.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2005)

This weekend....I worked 6 days straight this week so I haven't really been around.

Friday I was suppose to be at work @ 8am but didn't wake up till 9am lol...I was an hour and a half late.  Hung out with my girlfriend afterwards b/c I was to tired to doa nything else.

Saturday I went into work at 4:45am....was up by 3:30am thought to get ready so I got like no sleep!  I didn't get home till 2pm ish.  I am so exhausted there is no way I would be able to go to the gym.

Diet was really shitty these past few days.  Just been so busy with work and everything I don't have time for life.  I just got my set schedual so now things will be a little better.  I am trying to get my financial status sorted out....got some MAJOR bills I need to pay off these next few weeks or I'm screwed LOL.

Other then that everything is the same ol'...shoulder is feeling better.  Now I don't get pain from everyday use...just when I do pressing movements ie:bench press etc...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey Brother Bolt, don't get down on yourself, it sounds like you have a Major Plate full!!! Take it one day at a time and it will all fall in place!!! Take care of that shoulder too


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Bolt, don't get down on yourself, it sounds like you have a Major Plate full!!! Take it one day at a time and it will all fall in place!!! Take care of that shoulder too


Yea I try not to....for once in my life I'm not upset at the way I look.  I mean yea I'm not ripped and have that defined 6pack but thats not really a main concern to me anymore.  I am really just looking to put on some mass once my shoulder is healed up.  I'm tired of such strict dieting like I have been doing for the last year and a half.  I have only bulked once in my life and never again.  I will maintain a higher level of cals from now on and just lookin to grow.

As for work...thats all been sorted out and I dropped a few hours so I wont have to worry about that.  But I'm not looking forward to summer classes LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2005)

Damn , you're busy MoFo !   Don't forgetto stop and smell the roses once in awhile


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

Careful with the shoulder, but you should still be able to do pec deck if you really want.  I get a nasty pain when I do bench or squats (from holding the bar back) but I've learned that I can get away with deck work if I raise the seat a little and don't fly out too far.  It keeps the pecs working, but isolates the shoulder out of it for the most part.  Just a thought.  Looks like you are cranking away otherwise.  Well done!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Careful with the shoulder, but you should still be able to do pec deck if you really want.  I get a nasty pain when I do bench or squats (from holding the bar back) but I've learned that I can get away with deck work if I raise the seat a little and don't fly out too far.  It keeps the pecs working, but isolates the shoulder out of it for the most part.  Just a thought.  Looks like you are cranking away otherwise.  Well done!


No way....pec deck kills me!!!  Its just that muscle that is a part of the rotator cuff (theres 4 muscles that make the cuff up) and I think the one that I tore was predominatly the strongest one in pec deck or so it feels.  If I hold the bar to far back on squats its the same anterior pain as well...and bench well thats a given that it hurts LOL...I need a narrow grip in order for the pain to be minimal.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn , you're busy MoFo !   Don't forgetto stop and smell the roses once in awhile


Oh I stop and smell em....I'm busy but still try to enjoy the little pleasures of life!

On a side note I'm up just about 24hrs straight now.  I was about to go to bed when I got a fire call then as we finished a local city that is paid (paterson) got a working house fire.  So me and a buddy drove over and buffed the call.  That house was messed up LOL.  Man I wish I was lead nozzle man on that operation....it was all an interior job....so much damn fun!!


----------



## Alaric (May 1, 2005)

Ouch that looks like a killer workout schedule.  When do things start easing up on you?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Ouch that looks like a killer workout schedule.  When do things start easing up on you?


Yea my schedual is tuff...trying to juggle full time school, full time work, volly fire dept, a girlfriend, and working out.

Things wont ease up for me for a few more months.  End of july my life will calm down b/c I will only be working.  I decided not to take a second summer session to give myself a break.  Trying not to fry myself ya know.  So until them I will only be doing my full body workouts 2-3 times a week b/c thats all I have time for then hopefully god willing that the shoulder is close to 100% I will get back into a normal split.

So I hope I make it till then!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Dude, you've got a lot on your plate.  You should think about your priorities and what you really want out of life.  You may have to quit your job.  Or lose the girlfriend...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Dude, you've got a lot on your plate.  You should think about your priorities and what you really want out of life.  You may have to quit your job.  Or lose the girlfriend...


Not a chance in hell LOL.  School and work come first over everything....all else comes in second.


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2005)

Like the back spread bro....  Lookin great


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Like the back spread bro....  Lookin great


Thanks bud! Its an old one when I was alot smaller.  One day I'll take new pics....one day...


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

Hey Brother Bolt, hows the shoulder feelin?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Bolt, hows the shoulder feelin?


Shoulder is doing good....fetl some pain in my chest press today but other then that I'm pain free.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2005)

*5-02-05 Full Body wo*

Leg Press
270*13
360*12
450*8

BB SLDL
135*10
155*10
175*6
~~been a while since I did these but picked them up fast.  The weight will grow soon enough I'm sure.

Machine Press
105*10
90*12
90*10
~~felt some pain in the shoulder at 105 so I dropped it but the pain stuck with me all 3 sets.  

Pulldown
90*10
105*10
120*10
~~shoulder still tingled here.

EZ Curl Bar Cable Pushdown
Reverse grip-100*10
Regular-120*10

DB Curl
30's*10
35's*6

DB Hold--grip strength
80's*30seconds
70's*60seconds
70's*60seconds
~~over shot them at first with the 80's I'm gonna stay at the 70's till i can get like 1.5/2 minutes

Shouldr Rehab work
3 sets situps*20
Calves

Overall not to special of a workout...I just wasn't in the right mindset with finals all week and me having to work so many damn hours.  I'm off to study for a final I know I'm gonna fail...gotta wrap/tape my partner in sports medicine class and I have no one to practice on....pretty much doomed for failure and its 50% of my grade!


----------



## PreMier (May 2, 2005)

Nice workout bro.. be careful with that shoulder though!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Nice w/o bro. Good to see you back to lifting like this  How's the shoulder today?


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

Nice wo DB!

be careful with the shoulder man !! Is there an echo in here . lol

where's your gf? you could of taped her up !!!


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Nice wo DB! Be careful with the shoulder man !!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2005)

*Prem* Thanks bud...I hope next week my lifts are better though ya know with worki n so much and finals all this week its a major mental drain.

*Rocco* Glad to see you could stop by.  It sure does feel great to be lifting again....I missed it so much!  Shoulder is fine today...it never hurts the day after only while I do bench press.  Its getting there....not getting much stronger but its less pain.

*Gary* Damn theres got to be an echo lol.  Thanks for poppin in!!  I would have wrapped here but she lives like 45 minutes away...she goes to a different college.

Off to fail my final see everyone tonight!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice wo DB! Be careful with the shoulder man !!


Just missed this one...thanks bud!!  I'm always carefull...if I think somethings not right I always stop right away!


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Off to fail my final see everyone tonight!


 Don't be like that mister


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2005)

Finals suck.  Good luck with it...Hey, couldn't you tape up your shoulder for practice?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Finals suck.  Good luck with it...Hey, couldn't you tape up your shoulder for practice?


I agree finals do suck lol...I've got 3 more then I'm done!!!  I don't know how to wrap a shoulder...I just had to know how to wrap the quad/ham, knee, ankle, tape the shins, ankle, and thumb.  I nailed em all except for the closed basket for the ankle.  I screwed it up majorly b/c i mixed 2 steps and it made the wrap look ugly.



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Don't be like that mister


Just stating the obvious lol....I was really unprepared for this.  I did an average job but it was no where near perfect.  And I'm not satisfied until I hit perfection.


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

morning DB!  

Hows the tests going ?


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Hey yo...Glad to hear you did alright on the test.  I'm working on my MBA, and I count down each class.  I'm in accounting right now (which I despise,) and it's all I can do not to carve a notch in my arm at the end of each week.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey yo...Glad to hear you did alright on the test.  I'm working on my MBA, and I count down each class.  I'm in accounting right now (which I despise,) and it's all I can do not to carve a notch in my arm at the end of each week.



Hey thanks bud I appreciate it   Ahh yes thats always fun!  Some of my friends are doing the same and they say its miserable.  My family tried pushing me to go into that field b/c some of my cousins do it and make a killing but its nothing I'm interested in.  I want a career I will enjoy...don't want to spend the rest of my life doing something I hate just b/c I make alot of $$.  Not my style.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> morning DB!
> 
> Hows the tests going ?


Morning bud!!  Tets are going ok....I just finished my final in class paper for my comp class.  That was cake!  I'm a natural writer...essays are the easiest thing for me to do.  The wrapping was soso...not perfect so I wasn't happy but I'll pass.

Tuesday I have my exercise science AND sports medicine final back to back so I'll be fried after that LOL.

No training today...still sore from monday so I'm pushing it to tomorrow my day off from work.  Today I just have been doing errands that I have been putting off.  Sold 2 books back to my school...got $40 lol and spent 125 for em both.  Doesn't really equal out but hell its some cash in my pockets for the weekend LOL.  

Also got a call from a job I applied for...a security officer...so I have an interview tomorrow and we'll see how it goes.  I've been at my job for about 3 weeks now and its fine but its only 10.50/hr.  If I can make upwards of 12/hr+ I will probably take this security job but if not I'll stick to the one I'm at.  It also depends on the hours as well...I can easily pull in 50hrs a week at my current job so if I get shitty hours at the security one I'll tell em no b/c I need the hours.

Also part II...I dropped my summer one class and decided to take summer two which is only 4 weeks long.  So I get a nice break from class and gives me a chance to work some.  And I'm not taking as many credits so I wont be stressin as much.  I just want to work and get back into lifting a little more often.  

Now I'm off to get ready for work LOL


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2005)

Brother Bolt, NICE w/o there Brother!!! Good lifts, Hows the tests goin?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Bolt, NICE w/o there Brother!!! Good lifts, Hows the tests goin?


Doin good....almost done LOL got 2 more left to go then I'm finished.

How about you...hows the week off treating ya?


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2005)

Its good to take time off(school).  Hell, last time I went I was 19, and Im great! hahaha


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its good to take time off(school).  Hell, last time I went I was 19, and Im great! hahaha


Well this school shit isn't cut out for me but I'm just doing it to kill time pretty much.  Once I become a paid fireman I wont need any of this lol.  But thats years to come so I matters well go through the motion.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2005)

True, and your learning a lot of cool shit.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 5, 2005)

*05-05-05- Full Body*

Leg Press
360*10
450*8*2

Leg Ext
110*10 drop 90*6

SLDL
155*10
175*6
~~Was sweating so much I couldn't keep my grip after 4...dropped it re gripped and went again.  Gotta get some gloves.

Machine Bench
90*12*2

WG Pulldown
105*12
120*10
135*6

Vbar Pushdown
120*10
130*8

BB Curl
60*10*2

Shoulder Rehab
Calves

Overall not a great workout.  Diet has really been shitty lately so I think that may have had something to do with it.  My hams were still sore from monday.  I wasn't feeling this workout at all but I pretty much forced myself to match mondays workout.  Nothin else to report I guess.

Now that class is almost over I can really set up my meals the right way again and carry on with all my vits/sups.  I have really been slackin a ton so i need to get a diet back in order.

Not sure how many cals I should take in though.  I'm somewhere around 17-20% bf but have no desire to go on a serious cut....I really want my strength back.  I'm around 175-180lbs.  I'm gonna go 40/40/20 though to keep it simple.


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Doin good....almost done LOL got 2 more left to go then I'm finished.
> 
> How about you...hows the week off treating ya?


Glad your almost done!!!
Week off is taking forever, I think I will be starting back up on Saturday!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

Hey Brother Bolt, don't be so down on yourself!!! You have been really busy and you have to be drained mentally so I really think that was a darn good w/o!!!
Gloves?..........GLOVES??!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

any wo is better than no wo and soon you will be bigger/stronger than ever


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

I POUR sweat doing SLDL's


----------



## Alaric (May 5, 2005)

Cheer up Dead, classes ARE almost over as you said.  Don't slack off now, just keep pushing it as hard as you can.

I don't see anything wrong with regripping, I know you like to keep hold of it during the whole set.  But if you regrip (1-2 secs), then go at it again....I'd think its safe to say you are still in the same working set.  After all, you aren't doing a breather or anything (IMHO)


----------



## DeadBolt (May 5, 2005)

*Arch* Yea I bet I'd start saturday to LOL.  I despise gloves but if I can't keep my grip due to sweat then I've got a problem.  I'd rather look like a fag with gloves and get a better workout then not be able to accomplish anything.  I would only use them for my deadlifts and BB work like b/o rows and shit.  Other then that I wouldn't use em.

*Gary* I dont know about soon but I appreciate the kind words.  This shoulder is taking alot longer to heal then i thought it would.  I still have a major limit on the weight I can move.  Maybe by the end of summer I can get serious again.

*Luke* Hell yea me to...I sweat like a maniac during my deads especially if I really put all my effort into them.  Thats when you see the veins in my neck, traps, and pecs pop out LOL.

*Aleric* Yea classes are almost over...two more days of class and I'm done!  I never enjoyed regripping for some reason.  Honestly if I did that I could have pounded out 15 reps with my SLDL's.  Its never really my back or hams that limits me just my grip.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 5, 2005)

Dang man... You do have a lot goin on, good luck with everything!!! AND HURRY WIT DEM PICTURES!! Lol...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 5, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Dang man... You do have a lot goin on, good luck with everything!!! AND HURRY WIT DEM PICTURES!! Lol...


Thanks man...I'll be fine.  My life works in spurts...for a while I'm crazy doing a million things with not ime for any of them then for a while it cools down and I'm fine.  So it will work out I'm sure.

O man pictures I don't know if you guys really want to see me LOL.  I'm a little to fat for pics.  I'll see once I get a camera how I feel that day.


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

Why not use straps for the SLDs instead of gloves?


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

exactly!
I use versa grips..better than straps. You should look into them!


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> O man pictures I don't know if you guys really want to see me LOL.  I'm a little to fat for pics.  I'll see once I get a camera how I feel that day.


heh...me too! I think I recessed a bit too, with this last trip to LA.....I will take pics at begining of June...u up for that as well?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> exactly!
> I use versa grips..better than straps. You should look into them!





			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Why not use straps for the SLDs instead of gloves?



No straps for this boy....I don't want to depend on those things.  I just need to train my grip strength and b/c I don't have time for direct forearm work this is the only way they get worked.  I need real world strength not just gym numbers.  Its nice to be able to deadlift alot of weight but if I cant hold that weight without em what good is it to me....when I'm at a fire or somewhere I need that strength I can't be like hold on let me put my straps on.



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh...me too! I think I recessed a bit too, with this last trip to LA.....I will take pics at begining of June...u up for that as well?


I will be bloated as hell but yea why not lol....I will be going away memorial week and I wont be sober to many of those days LOL.

I don't plan on dieting really lol but I'm gonna work on cleaning my diet up and consuming alot more clean calories as well as adding in some cardio to my life.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2005)

I'm way to tired to post a real post right now b/c I worked a 12 hour shift today and I'm exhausted!  Then as I got home I slipped on my steps and fell right on my tail bone...hurts like a bitch right now so I can't sit in my chair to long lol.

I'll check all the journals I've been slacking on and post some shit here tomorrow but for now Gnight everyone.  Got another long ass shift tomorrow bright and early so I need some sleep.


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2005)

I hear you about grip strength, but I like the straps because they don't get in the way of me holding the bar, then kick in when my grip gives out.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2005)

Looking good in here Dead. And kudo's on turning down straps, I keep going back to them.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> exactly!
> I use versa grips..better than straps. You should look into them!


I just bought a pair of them Mike, they are pretty sweet. I remember when you recommended them to me about 1 year ago, took me forever to find that post and website LOL!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 7, 2005)

Man Dead, like I said... Hope you slept good bro, sounds like you needed it!


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Why not use straps for the SLDs instead of gloves?


straps?............STRAPS??!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Bolt?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 7, 2005)

*Pylon* Thanks for stopin in bud...how ya been?I use to use straps but then my grip really went to shit and I found myself unable to hold anything.  So now for my sake I try to keep things raw....only aids I use is a belt on my heavy squats.

*Dave* Thanks brotha!!  Long time no see around these parts...hows the back?  Yea I try to stay away from em hehe...its hard when I know I could put up alot more weight...I just try to remember exactly why I'm doing all of this and it all makes sense again.  I can't afford to be limited by something small like grip at a fire or something.  

*Fish*  Heya big guy...hows the w/o's been goin?  I haven't really gotten much sleep lately.  I been workin alot of hours and my girl just got back from college so she has been spending then night the past few nights   Don't get much sleep then either LOL.  i got a story from work today that will explain why I got no sleep today.

*Angle* LOL glad to see I'm not the only one that doesn't use straps.  I'm hangin in there...just working alot!  I'm taking tomorrow off so I'll sleep in nice and late hopefully I sure do need it!

Today was a fucked up day.  I got 2 hours of sleep last night then got up for work.  Was in by 8:30 to find out I didn't have to be in till 2pm.  After I cursed my boss out for being an asshole I left.  Tried to fall asleep but couldn't so I watched tv till 12:45.  Fell asleep and woke up at 1:45 and shot ever to work by 2.  I was 1 minute shy of being docked a half hour for almost being late lol....just made the wire.  Worked till 10pm and just got home.  My girl is coming over now so its time for a shower and relaxin.  Staying home on a saturday night and enjoyin the TV for once heh.

Not feeling good today maybe a stomach virus or something b/c I have had no desire to eat...been ill all day.  Had a bagle w/ turkey, egg, and cheese this morning (half) then the other half for lunch and thats it.  Can't stomach anything else.

And I took the keys home to my ambulance LOLOLOL...they fell off of my belt as I took my pants off.  I'll have to run them over to the office tomorrow and probably get my ass chewed out for it lol.


----------



## Alaric (May 7, 2005)

A little off topic here, but you guys need to caption the "Beast Brothers" sig....I wanna know who's who....More specifically, who's on the far left


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2005)

Thats Saphire


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> A little off topic here, but you guys need to caption the "Beast Brothers" sig....I wanna know who's who....More specifically, who's on the far left



saph...gwcaton...rocco...riss...archangle...mort


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2005)

I just thought Ris was collecting pics of nekkid men and one woman to keep us guessing..


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2005)

Dang, DB! Sounds like a crap day! At least it is over!
I got a virus or something while I was in LA...had to stay close to the house my last day...instead of going to the beach...not fun...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I just thought Ris was collecting pics of nekkid men and one woman to keep us guessing..


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Dang, DB! Sounds like a crap day! At least it is over!
> I got a virus or something while I was in LA...had to stay close to the house my last day...instead of going to the beach...not fun...


Yea that was one hell of a day.  I slept all damn day today and just have been relaxing.  I have also been eating a shit load of junk food b/c thats all thats in my house and I haven't left yet so I'm super hungry from eysterday LOL.  I really need to get back on a set meal plan.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

*Mothers day*

Haven't accomplished a damn thing today.  Went to sleep last night at like 12am  slept till 9am.  For an hour or two my girl woke me up in between    then I ate at 9 and went back to bed.  Didn't wake up till 4:15pm!!!  Ate again and now have to shower and get out of my house b/f I eat the rest of the junk food here lol.

Almost 14hours of sleep today!  i guess I made up for the past few days.


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Haven't accomplished a damn thing today. Went to sleep last night at like 12am slept till 9am. *For an hour or two my girl woke me up in between  *then I ate at 9 and went back to bed. Didn't wake up till 4:15pm!!! Ate again and now have to shower and get out of my house b/f I eat the rest of the junk food here lol.
> 
> Almost 14hours of sleep today! i guess I made up for the past few days.


yeah right !  More like 2 or 3 minutes


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> yeah right !  More like 2 or 3 minutes


Hey GW this is deads rehab not gary's personal problems over here     

Just joshin with ya!  Hows mothers day treatin ya bud....get the wife anything nice?


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey GW this is deads rehab not gary's personal problems over here
> 
> Just joshin with ya! Hows mothers day treatin ya bud....get the wife anything nice?


Pretty good !  Yeah I gave her 3-4 hrs.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Haven't accomplished a damn thing today.  Went to sleep last night at like 12am  slept till 9am.  For an hour or two my girl woke me up in between    then I ate at 9 and went back to bed.  Didn't wake up till 4:15pm!!!  Ate again and now have to shower and get out of my house b/f I eat the rest of the junk food here lol.
> 
> Almost 14hours of sleep today!  i guess I made up for the past few days.


now THAT sounds like a GOOOOD day!
That is how Sunday's are supposed to be!


----------



## Alaric (May 8, 2005)

oh la la.....why thank you very much Rissole & deadbolt


----------



## PreMier (May 8, 2005)

> No straps for this boy....I don't want to depend on those things. I just need to train my grip strength and b/c I don't have time for direct forearm work this is the only way they get worked. I need real world strength not just gym numbers. Its nice to be able to deadlift alot of weight but if I cant hold that weight without em what good is it to me....when I'm at a fire or somewhere I need that strength I can't be like hold on let me put my straps on.


 Bump to that.


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

Nothing wrong with a day off...I gave my woman a good solid six hours...oh, sorry, mean six flowers....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with a day off...I gave my woman a good solid six hours...oh, sorry, mean six flowers....



Man only 6 hours she musta been tired lol!



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Bump to that.


You were the first guy I thought of when I was asked that question....I was like they can't use straps in the strong man comps LOL so why should I.



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> now THAT sounds like a GOOOOD day!
> That is how Sunday's are supposed to be!


Damn straight!  I miss these type of days!!!  I will def schedual some more of these this summer....a true day of rest! But maybe I'll try to get up before every store closes LOL.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Pretty good !  Yeah I gave her 3-4 hrs.


LOL you animal!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 9, 2005)

No training today....

I went to class to get my english grade....95 overall!

After class I had to get a suit for a wedding this friday...today is the only day I had time b/c of work.  I will go wen and thur...try an upper lower split this week.

Off to get ready for work!!


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on the english score.  Then again, aren't you a native speaker?


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2005)

another day..another 'A'!
good job, brotha!


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on the test!!! Told ya you would rock it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> another day..another 'A'!
> good job, brotha!


G'day brotha!  Yea that was the easy class...english is cake its the sciences I have problems with LOL.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Congrats on the english score.  Then again, aren't you a native speaker?


Heya bud!  Actually my first language was portuguese...then I learned english as a young child.  First few years of my life I didn't speak english b/c no one in my house spoke it.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Congrats on the test!!! Told ya you would rock it!!!


Howdy partner!  I knew I would rock in english....I always do its my other 2 classes that will be killer!  I have my last 2 finals tomorrow and they are gonna break my grades.  My exercise science class I'm gonna fail (he told me already) and sports medicine is good thus far....this upcoming test will hurt my grade some.  

Ex Sc had so many pre requisits that I didn't know about so I didn't have enough knowledge to begin with when I took this class.  This should have been my final class of my college career but I took it early like a dumbass.

I'm trying to study but this shit is pretty hard...

Sports medicine: gotta know in perfect detail
1-char of 3  grades of sprain
2-every possible piece of knowledge about the stretch test--how to do it, when, where, why blah blah blah
3-4 phases of an injury

It doesn't seem like much but there is sooooo much shit in each of those things its not even funny.  Put it this way....we have 3 hours of class to do it and he cancled his class right after hours b/c we are gonna need more time to finish those 3 questions.  So you figure an 1:20 minutes a question.

Ex Sc I have no idea what to study...he refused to tell me whats on the test so I'm going into it blind.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Keep the Faith Brother!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Actually my first language was portuguese...then I learned english as a young child. First few years of my life I didn't speak english b/c no one in my house spoke it.


 Yeah, yeah.  Sounds like another excuse to me.  Next thing you'll be telling us you were 15 before you had ankles...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah.  Sounds like another excuse to me.  Next thing you'll be telling us you were 15 before you had ankles...


It was actually 16 ....before then I had cankles


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Smart little bugger aren't you....??


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Smart little bugger aren't you....??


Is it bugger or bugga?  Now your confusing me! 

Thanks bud!  Yee go figure engllish is my best subjekt and I cann't spel for the lifee of me!

Well sports medicine was better then I thought....had trouble with the 3rd and 4th phase of an injury but other then that I rocked on it.  

Ex Sci was a flop of course but I'm not worried b/c my semester is OVER!!!

I am sooo busy right now so I gotta run but hopefully tonight I'll have a chance to bring you guys up to speed on everything that is happening.  Wakes, funerals, weddings, all in one week god damn this is crazy.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2005)

so...what phase is it when you are on the ground whimpering: OWIE!

whew! I just crack myself up sometimes....


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like a full week.  Hope everything is OK.  Congrats on being done!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like a full week.  Hope everything is OK.  Congrats on being done!


Heya bud..thanks!  Yea everything is peachy now!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...what phase is it when you are on the ground whimpering: OWIE!
> 
> whew! I just crack myself up sometimes....


Depends on how big of a pansy you are


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2005)

Got off work a bit early so it cleared some free time up for myself!!

This week has been long lol with finals all week so far and shit but now classes are over!  

Work was hell today had to lift a lady up 15 steps that weighted 350lbs+!!!!!  I hurt my shoulder doing it..I'm hoping the pain will get a bit better by tomorrow.  Just a little sore but I'm not pushing it.  That was the only call I went on today....other then that it was a cake job day LOL.

This week I have a dept meeting for the firehouse then a wake(tomorrow), then the funeral thursday morning.  Both have to be in full dress uniform so that will kill the next 2 days.  

Friday into saturday  I have the head chief of my fire dept's wedding.  Then saturday into sunday I will probably be hung over LOL. 

Tomorrow morning I will get up a little earlier and do some legs then thursday hopefully after the funeral I will do some upper body.

Other then that I just have a shit load of errans to run in between  those things so my time will be tight this week.


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

If you could put muscle on for being so busy you would leave Dorian Yates for dead


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> If you could put muscle on for being so busy you would leave Dorian Yates for dead


LOL your to damn funny!

No training today!!  My shoulder is killing me right now!!  I am going to take it easy today at work and hopefully after the wake tonight I can get into the gym.  It depends on how tired I am and how the shoulder feels but I really want to get in there. The pain was pretty bad when I woke up.


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

Take care of that shoulder Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## Alaric (May 13, 2005)

Hioh deadbolt, where have you been?  Has your schedule gotten any better since the last time I talked to ya?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

*Archi* Whats happenin bud!!  I'm tryin to take care of that fucker....I'd kill to go in and throw up 225 on the bench and say fuck the shoulder but I can't LOL.  How are ya!?

*Al*Schedual is getting better lol....not perfect yet but better.  This week has been tuff b/c I have had sooo much shit but its over now and I can relax.  How about you bud how ya been?  I'll make my way to your journal in a bit I have so many I'm trying to catch up on.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Yea OK well I got zero training in this week.

On top of what I had posted above I had ANOTHER wake friday before the wedding then another funeral saturday after the wedding.  People are jsut dieing left and right around me!

Friday was great...had an awsome time!  Ate, drank, well drank some more, and just partied all nigth at the wedding.  For once I got to just let loose and have a good time.  At the end of the night I had to go break a fight up with one of the other guys from my firehouse.  Same shit as before if anyone remembers the big fight at the firehouse.  It just carried over here.  So I "tried" to sober up as fast as possible and grab my leut. and draged him outside.  HAd to bring him back to the hotel and he still was fighting there so the cops were called...I brought him to his room and calmed him down some then by this time my buzz was just going away so I crashed for the night!

Saturday I had the funeral with all the guys from the firehouse...then a big BBQ at the firehouse.  EVERYONE but maybe 5 guys from my firehouse went on a cruise today so we all had a BBQ for em so they could get together and discuss shit.  They left this morning at 4:30am for the next week.  So I left about 5am LOL.

Today is a day of REST!!!!  Just got shit to do around the house so I'll be doing that all day but tomorrow morning I will be going to the gym.  Going to call my cousin today and see if maybe I can get into the gym with him again for the summer.....I could use his help to get rollin again.  Cross your fingers everyone I hope our scheduals workout together!


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2005)

Man DB,

You're gonna be a newbie again if you don't get back in the gym soon .


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2005)

Sorry life is really hectic and busy right now, it will get better Brother, keep your chin up and your heart light!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

Hey DB...just catching up...you know, if you are still doing rehab, you shouldn't be lifting really heavy stuff...and certainly not up a flight of stairs!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

*Gary*Your tellin me man!  I wish my schedual would clear up so I could do the things I've got to but its tuff man.  This week I will def get into the gym.  I have already lost a butt load of strength!!!

*Arch* Thanks bud I appreciate it!!  This week will be good no school only work so I will wake up early and do the things I've got to do!

*Pylon*Hows it goin bud!  Yea I shouldn't be lifting in that manner but sitting home with ice on my shoulder doesn't pay the bills and lord knows I have enough of them so I just have to keep on doin my job.  Nuttin I can do right?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

O man what a day I had today boy was it grand!!

Lemme start off with this out of the 20+ guys at the firehouse 14 of them are gone on a cruise!!  There are 6 guys running my fire dept right now and I love it....not one officer or anything to bother me all week!!  

Now we haven't had many fire calls in the last few months....really bad dry spell...and no REAL fires.  So we have all been a little down.  So today after I woke up I get a call...bullshit cieling fan fire.  We went in put it out real fast and tore the fan down.  Simple and easy.

Later on today me and 2 other guys are at the firehouse watching a movie when the tones come over.  We have an industrial dumpster fire (totaly full) which has spread onto a car!!!  Man I was so happy.  We jump onto our engine....our asst. enginer shows up and we take off.  Response time was amazing!  

Now we turn the corner and wham there are the flames...20 feet high this thing is rippin with the car right next to it goin up!  I jumped out grabbed the hose off of the side shouted to charge it and went in.  My guys said the second I got to the fire they lost sight of me b/c as soon as I hit the embers with the water the smoke was intense.  So much smoke they lost sight of me.  

This thing was burning hot as hell to...all the industrial plastics and such produce a heat that you would never imagine.  Plus b/c the dumpster is so big I had to go right up to it and stick my hands in in order to get the hose in.  Man I was sweatin boy!  

Finaly they lowered the pressure from the hose b/c they got worried about me and one of the other FF's grabbed the hose from me and told me to back off b/c he was worried.  They thought I caught on fire b/c the flames started getting bigger once they lost sight of me.  I told them we had to flip the dumpster or we would never get to the base of it.  The other FF was backing up my friend on the hose so I had no help....So I just went to the side of this glowin dumpster hotter then all hell bent down in the "deadlift" for and fliped that fucker!  Finally after a bit we put the whole thing out car and all.  

Just figure I'd share that with you b/c its a prime example of why I need real world strength....I had no time for straps, a belt, or hooks in this insatance.  Just had enough time to do my job problem free.  Had we had to wait...stop the water...re group the man power and spill the container the flames and heat from the dumpster would have destroyed the car.  Luckily b/c I was able to move the dumpster on my own the car had minimal damage to the exterior and the owner was able to drive it straight to the car wash and touch the problems up himself.


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

Wow!  What a story!  Just goes to show all that gym time means something.  Well done!


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

wohoooo , give that man a big red *S *!!

Dumpster lifting !  You gym junkie! You'll do anything to get in a wo  

Great story !


----------



## DeadBolt (May 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> wohoooo , give that man a big red *S *!!
> 
> Dumpster lifting !  You gym junkie! You'll do anything to get in a wo
> 
> Great story !


Hell if the boys out west in po-dunk can tip cows I think here in the east I should be able to tip dumpsters   


Thanks boys it was a fun day to screw around with the hose lol.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

show off...

Sounds like a great day for you! Be the hero, save a guy's car, earn respect from co-workers.....(here it comes...) and play with a long hose.....

Oh, and thanks to you and your real world lifting strength, pal...I did my back work out on Friday without any straps..and my forearms are still sore..thanks...


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> show off...
> 
> Sounds like a great day for you! Be the hero, dave a guy's car, earn respect from co-workers.....(here it comes...) and play with a long hose.....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> show off...
> 
> Sounds like a great day for you! Be the hero, save a guy's car, earn respect from co-workers.....(here it comes...) and play with a long hose.....
> 
> Oh, and thanks to you and your real world lifting strength, pal...I did my back work out on Friday without any straps..and my forearms are still sore..thanks...


I dont need to go to the firehouse to play with my long hose....just need to dig in my pants lol!   

Yea I noticed your w/o!!  Glad you tried it...its frustrating once the grip limits you but once it pays off its worth it.  Every once in a while I'll use some straps to change it up but I dont rely on them.


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I dont need to go to the firehouse to play with my long hose....just need to dig in my pants lol!


  Dreamer....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Dreamer....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2005)

Sorry guys been slackin in here!  I've been busy with work and I have no comp so its not easy to just slip in here.  My comp is in pieces on my floor lol so I have to use my cousins.

I managed a w/o on monday...however shitty it was still a w/o.  I wont get in again until tomorrow (thursday) but hopefully next week my schedual for work will be changed.  It will look something like this:
mon-wen
8am-10am school
10:30/11am-1pm gym
2pm-10pm work
then meal and sleep

thur
8am-10pm school
gym whenever
off from work

friday 
8am-4pm work
rest day

saturday
rotating work schedual
gonna try some circuit training then later on in the summer training for fire dept test.

Sunday rest


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2005)

Hey, nice to see you "visit" us  And I don't believe in shitty w/o's!!! At least you got in there and did something, better than nothing.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2005)

*5-16-05 Fullbody*

Rack Deads
225*1~~lost grip
225*1 w/ gloves~~got 1 1/2 but lost 2
205*1~~this was just weird lol...dont know why I couldn't hold it
185*10*2
~~~225 went up sooo easy on the back but the grip really limited me.  I am switching the oly bars tomorrow the one I was using was bare...no grips.  Tomorrow I will grab the new one with massive treads on it.

Leg Press-45
360*8
410*8
~~~No desire to be doing these at all!  Miss my squats!

Leg Ext
110*10
130*8 drop  90*5
~~~Added some extra quad work in b/c I was lacking this w/o.

SLDL
155*10
175*6

LLC
90*6
90*4 drop  70*4
~~~Hams were fried after these.

Machine Bench Press
90*12*2 

Pulldown
120*10*2 

EZ Bar Pushdown
120*12*2 

DB Curl
30's*8*2

Shoulder Rehab

Overall shitty w/o....not pleased at all.  I wasted all my energy on legs and my deads that the rest of my w/o sucked.  I had no desire to w/o and was dead tired to begin with so by the time I got to the end I was shot!  

I WILL do better tomorrow!


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)

Hey Firehose,

You didn't like the wo but that doesn't mean it wasn't a good one. Like Rocco said .


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Brother Bolt, that was one heckuva w/o!!! And a fullbody one to boot. How does the shoulder feel now?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2005)

*Gary*LOL heya pal!!  Thanks for poppin in!  I agree its better then nothing but I think even though it benefits the body it kills the mind some.  Kinda mentally drains you when things don't go the way planned ya know?

*Arch* Thanks bud!!  Yea I enjoy fullbody w/o's but I miss my old routines!  HOPEFULLY knock on wood if my new schedual falls through with work I will be going back to a normal routine next week!!  

Shoulder feels good...I am still not pushing the workouts....only thing I go heavy on are my deadlifts b/c they dont bother me one bit.  Other then that I stay light.  I plan on doing full chest routines and such but going really light and sticking to smith machine inclines, flat machine press, and other light stuff like pec dec...maybe some cable X overs or some assisted dips.  Little things like that not to taxing of the shoulder.  Same will all other lifts as well...gonna incorporate more things but nothing that bothers the shoulder to much.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey, nice to see you "visit" us  And I don't believe in shitty w/o's!!! At least you got in there and did something, better than nothing.


Almost missed this one!  LOL funny...I try to visit every now and again.  I gotta keep you guys on your toes ya know cant keep anything to constant wouldn't be my style!     I feel ya man but like I said to gary its more mind taxing then body taxing.  Its ok tomorrows workout will be much better...got an idea of how to get a better grip by changing the oly bar I ussually use.  Hope it works.


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *Arch* Thanks bud!!  Yea I enjoy fullbody w/o's but I miss my old routines!  HOPEFULLY knock on wood if my new schedual falls through with work I will be going back to a normal routine next week!!
> 
> Shoulder feels good...I am still not pushing the workouts....only thing I go heavy on are my deadlifts b/c they dont bother me one bit.  Other then that I stay light.  I plan on doing full chest routines and such but going really light and sticking to smith machine inclines, flat machine press, and other light stuff like pec dec...maybe some cable X overs or some assisted dips.  Little things like that not to taxing of the shoulder.  Same will all other lifts as well...gonna incorporate more things but nothing that bothers the shoulder to much.


I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya!!!  

Glad the shoulder is okay, sounds like you have a solid plan of attack there Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

I still think you shouldn't be workin your shoulder...  Its just gonna take longer in the long run...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I still think you shouldn't be workin your shoulder...  Its just gonna take longer in the long run...


Well I just got my insurance back this week and was thinking of going to get the mri done.  Not sure if it would be beneficial now b/c what ever is done it is most likely healed over with scar tissue.  I wanted to go tomorrow if I go at all.

What would you suggest?


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

go !


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> go !


Yea I know gramps I'm on my way to my doctor now to get a referal!  

Just had to pop in before my shower and post my kick ass workout!!  Ya know so the rest of you could drool over it....just wait till I'm 100%!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2005)

*5-19-05 Full Body !!!!!*

Rack Deads   
135 & 185 *warmup
225*6
235*2
225*4
~~~235 went up easy but had to regrip at the bottom...not my style so I stopped.

Powertec Squat aka Caton Squat
135*warm
225*10
315*10   
405*8   
~~~all done ATF

Quad Ext.
90*12
110*8
~~~just to burn em out a bit!

SLDL
155*10*2
~~~squats really fried the hams today didn't push em to hard.

Inc Smith Press
95*10*2
~~~pissing me off this god damn shoulder!!

Lat Pulldown
105*10
120*10*2 

DB Curl
30's*10
35's*6 drop  25's*6

Tri Ext (reverse hammer curl thing)
60*10
80*8
90*8

Front laterals SS Side Laterals
5,10,15, & 20lb DB's * 8reps each 
~~~no pain what so ever but I felt myself babying it.

DB Military Press
20's*10*2

Overal a DAMN good workout today.  I promised a good one and by damnit I delivered a good one!!!  

Deads were caked...made the hands bleed cause the ripped the skin clean off lol.  But they still felt somewhat light I think I could go a tad heavier if the grip was there.  No belt no strpas no gloves...just raw!

Squats felt awsome...I really like that machine but in order to feel anything I had to go a tad heavier.  I really went all out on those things though I was huffin and puffin and sweatin my ass off.  Those were done to failure lol.  No belt no knee wraps...just raw!

Everything else was just the standard stuff...switched to incline press...they were tuff but done slow and controled they didn't bother me to much.

Got a little direct delt work in...felt really good actually but I'm still going for the MRI now I'll see ya guys later!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

wowzers !!!

Nice job DB  


Rack Deads  

Powertec squats   OH NO !!!!  Did you do them flat footed on the floor or did you use the angled treadplate ? I really like mine . 

Glad the shoulder felt good


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

AWESOME w/o there Brother Bolt!!! Great job and BIG numbers!!! Way to go. How's the shoulder?


----------



## LiftinBear (May 19, 2005)

Looks like a good workout. Nice numbers on the tri's!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2005)

*Gary* Thanks bud...everything felt awsome!  I did the squats on the angled treadplate...its the only way its not removable or anything and its to high to just stand on the ground.  I took a neutral stance towards the center so next week I'll move my stance closer and closer to the inner edge to make it more difficult.  

*Arch* Thanks man I appreciate it!  Shoulder is doing great..little tingles here and there but nothing major.  I am waiting on my mri still wasn't able to get it today.  Waiting for the insurance to approve it...forgot they had to do that.  So maybe next week or so!

*Bear*Thanks pal!  My tri's arre my genetic high point lol...only thing I got goin for me!


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *Gary* Thanks bud...everything felt awsome! I did the squats on the angled treadplate...its the only way its not removable or anything and its to high to just stand on the ground. I took a neutral stance towards the center so next week I'll move my stance closer and closer to the inner edge to make it more difficult.


HMMMMMM... I've done both ( tread plate and on the floor ) Right now I'm doing them with feet on the floor feet , not quite shoulder wide.

I don't remember but i don't think I went that heavy when using the treadplate. You are a strong MoFo


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2005)

> Inc Smith Press
> 95*10*2
> ~~~pissing me off this god damn shoulder!!



Are you sure these are a good idea for the shoulder?  Doesnt the SM take out the natural ROM?  What deg* is the bench at?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 20, 2005)

Well, w/o looks pretty good, id say! Those uber-deep squats, man... I never could get the hang of those... Props!


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2005)

dang! 408 on squats? How far did u go down? I can get a few partials at 405...u rock, brotha!
I am gonna agree w/ Jake...u sure working your delts is a good idea if they are tweaked like u say they are?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dang! 408 on squats? How far did u go down? I can get a few partials at 405...u rock, brotha!
> I am gonna agree w/ Jake...u sure working your delts is a good idea if they are tweaked like u say they are?


405 not 408   

Heya burns hows work treatin ya?  I went well below parallel and just about touched my ass to the ground on these...but it was the power tec squat lever system like gary has.  I could never do 405 with a BB lol...I'd kill myself!!

I agree with both of you...I am not going to be working inclines or direct delt work at all.  That was just a test to see where I was at with my shoulder.  I eliminated direct delt work for close to 4 months now so I wanted to see how it felt and where I stood.  I wont be doing that anymore.



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Well, w/o looks pretty good, id say! Those uber-deep squats, man... I never could get the hang of those... Props!


Heya bud thanks for poppin in! Yea deep squats are never easy but on the machine it is very easy.  Just go light with the BB and work on your form youw ill get the in no time.  Thanks bud!!



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you sure these are a good idea for the shoulder?  Doesnt the SM take out the natural ROM?  What deg* is the bench at?


Heya man!  Hows everything?

I was just experimenting really.  These are not going to stay in my routine at all.  I just wanted to see how bad it really was.  It does limit the range of motion some but instead of using db's or bb's where I could totaly lose it and screw the shoulder up more I tried it in a steady motion (same as the machine press...limits the natural movement).  I started with just the bar and added 5 or 10lbs little by little just to work my way into it.  



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> HMMMMMM... I've done both ( tread plate and on the floor ) Right now I'm doing them with feet on the floor feet , not quite shoulder wide.
> 
> I don't remember but i don't think I went that heavy when using the treadplate. You are a strong MoFo


Yea I can't do the floor b/c the plate is to big...no possible way for me to stand level and do em.  I was about shoulder width on them but am going to start playing around with my stance.  Narrow it up some and bring my feet forward some to hit the quads as much as possible.


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2005)

Good work there Bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 20, 2005)

Well finally got my schedual changed!!!  I got the hours I wanted.  So now I can get some more gym time...I'm thinking of going back to a normal 4 day split or so.  Not sure what I will be doing though.  I may do a standard:
mon-back/traps/shoulder rehab
tues-chest/abs/calves
wen-tri's/bi's/forearms/abs
thur-quads/hams/shoulder rehab
fri-off
sat-try some circuit training.
sun-off
For chest I was thinking something like all DB's and cables or something like that but SUPER light...really just going through the motion with limited stress on the shoudlers.  Try to strengthen em up some.

Back:
deadlift*4
b/o row*3
machine rows(high/low)*3
pulldowns (light)*2
BB shrugs (light)*3

Chest:
DB flat bench*3
Cable X over*3
Assisted dips*2

Tri/Bi/Forarms:
Pushdowns*3
Machine tri ext*3
Skull crushers (light)*2
DB Curl*3
Preacher curl*2
Hammer Curl*2
Static BB holds*4

Quads/Hams:
Power tec squat*3
Leg Press*3
BB Squat*3
Leg Ext*2
SLDL*3
Lying Leg Curl*3
Sitting leg curl*3

Everything I'll be doing will be working around the shoulder and trying not to involve it directly to much.  All the exercises do not really bother me at all and if they do I'll be doing them light.  I'm not planning on going heavy.  Only thing heavy are legs and deads other then that I'll keep things basic and just get back into the rythm of working everything out.  Get some more volume on a few body parts b/c they are def dieing out fast!


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2005)

Hola!
Ok...if u said u did ass to ankle squats w/ bb for 408..I'd bow to you...

Either way...it still sounds HEAVY! Congrats!
Split looks pretty good..but shouldn't u throw in an off or cardion day after workout # 2 to give the body a little break?
Am doing ok...was actually productive at the center this evening. I just said; fuq it and did some 'luke warm' calls on leads I had sitting in my data base. I ended up leaving a few messages and hope they call me back. I need some SALES! Send me a couple million dollar buyers! ASAP!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Ok...if u said u did ass to ankle squats w/ bb for 408..I'd bow to you...
> 
> Either way...it still sounds HEAVY! Congrats!
> ...


LOL yea right I wish I could do that LOL!  It was still heavy as hell though heh.

I know I should throw a day in between for rest or cardio but I don't want to miss my friday workouts b/c I'm to tired after work.  I will def try it at first but if I can't manage it I'll stick to what I have.  I could try something like this:
mon-back/traps/shoulder rehab
tues-chest/calves/abs
wen-rest/cardio
thur-quads/hams/abs 
fri-tri's/bi's/forearms/shoulder rehab
sat-rest
sun-rest

I will also be attempting to do a few days of cardio after my workouts...starting light with like 20 minutes or so.  Just to get into the swing of things.

There ya go bro...don't just sit around and let those potential sales drift away make something of em.  Reach out there and make them calls so you can make some $$.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2005)

*New diet: Mon-Thur class & work* 
M1: 7:30am
6oz meat
5oz yam
6 fishies

class 8am-10am

M2: 10:00am
tri-o-plex

training-10:30am-12:30pm

M3: 12:30pm-1pm post w/o
2 scoops whey
berries
1/3 cup oats

work 2pm-8pm/10pm

M4: 4pm
5oz meat
1/3 cup dry brown rice

M5: 8pm
5oz meat
1/3 cup dry brown rice

M6: 11:30pm-12am
6oz meat
2 cups veggies
2tbl natty pb
6 fishies


*Fridays: work 9am-5pm*

M1:8am
6oz meat
5oz yam
6 fishies

M2: 12pm
Tri-o-plex 

M3: 4pm-5pm
5oz meat
1/3 cup dry brown rice

training 

M4: 7pm-7:30pm post w/o
2 scoops whey
berries
1/3 cup oats

M5: 10pm
5oz meat
1/3 cup dry brown rice

M6: 12am
6oz meat
2 cups veggies
2tbl natty pb
6 fishies

*Saturday & Sunday:*
M1:
6oz meat
5oz yam
6 fishies

M2:
6oz meat
2 cups veggies

M3:
5oz meat
1/3 cup dry brown rice

M4:
tri-o-plex
or
5oz meat
1/3 cup dry brown rice

M5:
6oz meat
2 cups veggies

M6:
6oz meat
2 cups veggies
2tbl natty pb
6 fishies


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

Are "fishes" oil caps or goldfish crackers?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Are "fishes" oil caps or goldfish crackers?


   Fish oil caps


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2005)

sounds like we are close on the workots. I just do my legs first, so they aren't all stiff and sore on the weekends...yeah...cardio...still a time problem..but we'll see..


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sounds like we are close on the workots. I just do my legs first, so they aren't all stiff and sore on the weekends...yeah...cardio...still a time problem..but we'll see..


I like to give myself plenty of time to warm up and cooldown with some stretching for leg day so I do it on my day off from work.  So I don't have to rush and do a half ass job ya know.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 21, 2005)

Dead, why dont you split up your fish oils throughout the day?


----------



## Alaric (May 21, 2005)

HOly crap dead, you are one busy man, its good to see you can still find the time to train after a hectic schedule like that.  Looks like you've managed your days quite well, as long as you can stick to it you'll be fine


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Dead, why dont you split up your fish oils throughout the day?


That would be ideal but its tuff bc while I'm at work I'm driving the entire time.  I need to keep it as simple as possible to just down the food and pick up my next patient.  Plus I always forget to take them so if I leave it spread out at like 2 or 3 per meal I will forget all the time and never take them so I just leave em for bigger doses throughout the day.  Hope that made sense.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> HOly crap dead, you are one busy man, its good to see you can still find the time to train after a hectic schedule like that.  Looks like you've managed your days quite well, as long as you can stick to it you'll be fine


Heya bud thanks for the kind words!  Yea its tuff to get in the swing of things but I'll manage.  Just as long as I get my food ready the night before life is cake...its just a matter of going through the motion.  I need to get some food containers and some food tonight though lol.


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Hey DB, can I tap your brain a sec?

 I spent some time at the batting cage last night and my left wrist is killing me.  (I have a violent swing at times, and my wrist ends up taking the punishment.  I usually end with my arm straight and the bat lined up with my arm, palm down, so the momentum of the bat is pulling my pinkie side toward my arm.  It sucks, and I'm working on it, but that's not the point.)  Have you picked up any learnin' that can help me improve the flexibility of the wrist?  I'm doing wrist curls to try to strenghten it, but was wondering if you have any other worthwhile advise.  (I'm thinking of giving it up permamantly for golf, which is much easier on the wrist, BTW.)


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey DB, can I tap your brain a sec?
> 
> I spent some time at the batting cage last night and my left wrist is killing me.  (I have a violent swing at times, and my wrist ends up taking the punishment.  I usually end with my arm straight and the bat lined up with my arm, palm down, so the momentum of the bat is pulling my pinkie side toward my arm.  It sucks, and I'm working on it, but that's not the point.)  Have you picked up any learnin' that can help me improve the flexibility of the wrist?  I'm doing wrist curls to try to strenghten it, but was wondering if you have any other worthwhile advise.  (I'm thinking of giving it up permamantly for golf, which is much easier on the wrist, BTW.)


Rather then working on your flexability why not try to change your swing a little?  Instead of fully extending the bat that violently maybe try to ease up some.  I've seen some small dudes smash the ball just b/c they get under the ball and let the bat do the work.

As for the flexability of your wrist....man thats a tuff one.  I am not to familiar with it just yet but I know if you PM p-funk(patrick) he would def know how.  I believe he has helped a few out with some of those problems but like I said before off the top of my head I can't remember what he said so I don't want to give you bullshit.  Try and PM and ask about that but also consider changing your batting structure.  Maybe be a way to get some more power into that bad wihtout using such a violent jerking motion ya know?


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Rather then working on your flexability why not try to change your swing a little? Instead of fully extending the bat that violently maybe try to ease up some. I've seen some small dudes smash the ball just b/c they get under the ball and let the bat do the work.
> 
> As for the flexability of your wrist....man thats a tuff one. I am not to familiar with it just yet but I know if you PM p-funk(patrick) he would def know how. I believe he has helped a few out with some of those problems but like I said before off the top of my head I can't remember what he said so I don't want to give you bullshit. Try and PM and ask about that but also consider changing your batting structure. Maybe be a way to get some more power into that bad wihtout using such a violent jerking motion ya know?


 Like I said, I'm working on the swing already.  (When I'm going good, it's smooth and I don't have that problem.  It's when I try to muscle the ball I have the issue.)  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2005)

DB...u getting as busy as me???


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Like I said, I'm working on the swing already.  (When I'm going good, it's smooth and I don't have that problem.  It's when I try to muscle the ball I have the issue.)  Thanks for the info.


Sorry I couldn't have been more help.  But def try pfunk he would know.  And don't be a meat head and muscle everything around....a nice smooth consistant swing will do the trick lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> DB...u getting as busy as me???


Hell yea man...I'm beyond busy with trying to jugle school...work...a girl...and the gym.  I dont get to spend much time with my girl really but hey priorities(sp?), she is last on the list.  I wake up go to class, go to the gym, go to work, come home from work and cook my meals for the next day, then repeat.  I have just enough travel time and prep time for each and every thing LOL...got it worked out to the T with no wasted time.


----------



## Alaric (May 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I dont get to spend much time with my girl really but hey priorities(sp?), she is last on the list.



Lol, just make sure you don't tell her that!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 23, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Lol, just make sure you don't tell her that!


Oh she knows LOL....I told her I was testing her.  If she can last with me for the next 6 weeks until summer classes are over then we could manage just about anything lol...if not she is free to walk away at any time.  She wont be going anywhere though.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 23, 2005)

*5-23-05 Back*

Today was a soso workout...it was earlier then normal and I had less food in my stomach then normal so I need to adjust yet.

Back:
Rack Deads
135 & 185 * warmup
225*5+1 regrip
225*4+2 regrip
205*6
205*5+1 regrip drop  135*8
~~~these were low today...need to adjust to the new w/o time and diet.

BB bent over row
95*10
115*8*3

CG Cable Row
120*10
135*10
~~~kept it light so I don't bother the shoulder

HS Low Row
70*8*2 each side
~~~wow these went down...use to use 110+ each side

Pulldown
105*10
105*8
~~~rear delts were tingling like crazy dont know what it was.  Went super light.

BB Shrug
~~~not a chance in hell...it hurt with 135 so Isaid screw it...I'll let my deads hit my traps for now.

Shoulder Rehab
Calves Abs
20 minutes cardio

Overall nuttin special.  Rear delts were burning/tingling like crazy the entire w/o don't know why.  

Diet:
M1: 6oz chicken, 5oz yam
class 8am-10am
training 10:30am-12pm
M2: (post w/o)2 scoops whey, 2/3 cup dry oats, 5 blueberries, 1/3-1/2 cup grits
M3:5oz chicken, 1/3 cup dry brown rice, 2tbl salsa (to come)
M4:5oz chicken, 1/3 cup dry brown rice, 2tbl salsa (to come)
M5:6oz chicken, 2 cups carrots, 1tbl olive oil, 6 fishies (to come)

I wont be eating anymore after class...unless I do a whey shake with some olive oil b/c a full meal doesn't work that fast.  I need a speedy meal to digest here.

Also added some extra carbs post w/o to compensate.  In addition to my oats I added another dose of fast acting carbs (grits) about 30g's of carbs worth.


----------



## Alaric (May 23, 2005)

Ah Gotcha man, that's actually a good test, good luck with that.

As far as your workout goes, made some smart decisions backing off the weight (BB Shrugs, and Pulldowns).  My dumbass would've probably forced through it and risk injury.

Don't worry about the HS Low Row, maybe you're having a bad day?  Were you doing 110+ before or after the shoulder injury?

Overall, looks pretty good to me man.


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2005)

hola, mi amigo!
I hope I can make it tothe gym today....I've got a LOT of things on my 'to do' list..before I go to my 12 hour shift @ 6pm..and I have been awake since 8:30am...oy...I need to win the friggin lottery....

As long as your back feels like u did something..all is good.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Don't be so hard on yourself Brother Bolt, your doin killer w/o's with a seriously hurt shoulder!!! I'm very Impressed   Keep your chin up Brother!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

I agree, nothing wrong with that w/o!


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

Hey Hey DB,


Way to use the grey matter   Nice to see someone practice what they preach


----------



## DeadBolt (May 23, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Ah Gotcha man, that's actually a good test, good luck with that.
> 
> As far as your workout goes, made some smart decisions backing off the weight (BB Shrugs, and Pulldowns).  My dumbass would've probably forced through it and risk injury.
> 
> ...


Yea she's a keeper...I dont know what I;d do without her heh.

Yea somethign just wasn't right on those lifts so I backed off.  6 months ago I probably would have just forced through it but after hurting my shoulder I have smartened up some....I wont ever force my way through pain again like that.  Better to stop now.

It was before the shoulder injury I was moving numbers like that.  And that was for reps on each arm...I've gone heavier to.  I know I lost alot of strength but never realized it was that much.  All my other workouts I will start much lighter on everything and gradually increase b/c now know I'm not where close to where I was a few months ago.

Thanks bud...its wasn't my best w/o but it was a w/o non the less!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, mi amigo!
> I hope I can make it tothe gym today....I've got a LOT of things on my 'to do' list..before I go to my 12 hour shift @ 6pm..and I have been awake since 8:30am...oy...I need to win the friggin lottery....
> 
> As long as your back feels like u did something..all is good.


Heya bud!!

I hope those twins are on your 'to do' list    I;m sure you;ll do just fine.  Get the workouts in when ever you can my man...dont be like me and pack yourself with more then you need!

Back felt ok...my rear delts are super sore today.  First time I really hit them in 4 months LOL.  Low back is sore as a motha from work and lifting but other then that the rest of my back is just tired...doesn't feel like I really 'hit it' right.  I'm sure once the shoulder gets better the w/o's will as well.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Don't be so hard on yourself Brother Bolt, your doin killer w/o's with a seriously hurt shoulder!!! I'm very Impressed   Keep your chin up Brother!!!


Eh its my nature ya know...I demand 110% out of myself but sometimes I just can't give that.  Times like these where I'm not at my best I get pissed b/c one stupid mistake costed me 4 months of not working out and probably over a year of rehab.

My chin is always up though...only way to get through times like these is god and a good sense of being alive.  Everything else is just a bonus in my book!  As long as I wake up every morning I'm a happy man.  Thanks alot man your words means alot!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I agree, nothing wrong with that w/o!


Thanks for poppin in bud!  Yea it was ok I guess...but they will get better I'm sure!!

Hows the wrist?  Ever get in touch with pat?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 23, 2005)

Props to you for knowing when to NOT, dude. Good call on the BB shrugs, how IS your shoulder doing?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Hey DB,
> 
> 
> Way to use the grey matter   Nice to see someone practice what they preach


Heya gw...nice to see yu around these parts   

I try man...I know I'm hard headed sometimes but I guess little by little my words rub off even on myself lol.  I'm getting there however slow and painfull I'm getting there!  Thanks for all your help I appreciate it bud.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 23, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Props to you for knowing when to NOT, dude. Good call on the BB shrugs, how IS your shoulder doing?


Thanks pal!  I'm trying to learn when to stop and when to drive forward ya know.  Today the shoulder hurts like hell....work really kicks my ass.  Lots of heavy lifting at my job with patients and wheel chairs and shit so its tuff.  I'm hoping it will get a little better soon!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

*No training today!*

Last night at work I cut my hand wide open.  I had to lift a ramp  that the hydrolics broke so I had to do it with my hands.  The bottom was super jagged due to always rubing on the ground and I guess I just slid my hand the wrong way.  Really deep cut right across my right palm.  I hope it will be better for friday for arms.  

I was bleeding all over the place and had to call another emt to pick up my patient b/c I couldn't get it to stop bleeding.  It hurts like hell right now so didn't want to lift with it....all I need is to re-open it in the gym ya know.  So today is just a day of rest I guess.


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2005)

damn DB, that sucks! Did u need stitches? Did u self administer, like Rambo?

Yeah, don't gtry to reopen it...longer downtime..and the possible germs....hate it when life gets in the way.....
We had a good sized brawl outside near closing time on Saturday. I was knocking two guys off a thrid and my legs got caught up within theirs..and we went down in the street. I took a layer of skin off my left palm, but it isn't too big..I think I bruised something though...of course...it seems I have crap going on everyday..and have not been able to make it to the gym in a couple days...about to check if I can make it this afternoon...
Get yourself better, brotha!


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the hand    Hope it gets better soon!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Last night at work I cut my hand wide open. I had to lift a ramp that the hydrolics broke so I had to do it with my hands. The bottom was super jagged due to always rubing on the ground and I guess I just slid my hand the wrong way. Really deep cut right across my right palm. I hope it will be better for friday for arms.
> 
> I was bleeding all over the place and had to call another emt to pick up my patient b/c I couldn't get it to stop bleeding. It hurts like hell right now so didn't want to lift with it....all I need is to re-open it in the gym ya know. So today is just a day of rest I guess.


 Maybe you should have worn gloves...or straps...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry 'bout your hand.  Hope it heals quick for you.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> damn DB, that sucks! Did u need stitches? Did u self administer, like Rambo?
> 
> Yeah, don't gtry to reopen it...longer downtime..and the possible germs....hate it when life gets in the way.....
> We had a good sized bral outside near closing time on Saturday. I was knocking two guys off a thrid and my legs got caught up within theirs..and we went down in the street. I took a layer of skin off my left palm, but it isn't too big..I think I beuiesed something though...of course...it seems I have crap going on everyday..and have not been able to make it to the gym in a couple days...about to check if I can make it this afternoon...
> Get yourself better, brotha!


I was actually right outside the ER of the hospital with my patient so I just ran inside and grabbed a nurse.  She cleaned it up and  grabbed a towel to stop the bleeding.  I had some of those bandages you use instead of stiches in the truck and used them to keep it closed for the night then came home and cleaned the hell out of it.  I'm good now...it is closing up nicely and hopefully in a day or two I will be good enough to use the hand again.

Finally had soem fun at work lol....gotta hate when ya ruff up the palms like that they get saw raw.  Hope they got an ass whoopin they deserved LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the hand    Hope it gets better soon!!!


Thanks buddy...its on its way to perfection!  I'll be ready to lift by friday I'm sure.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Maybe you should have worn gloves...or straps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   funny. I will be wearing my gloves friday for my w/o but straps I'll leave at home.


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy...its on its way to perfection!  I'll be ready to lift by friday I'm sure.


And strapless too!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Last night at work I cut my hand wide open.  I had to lift a ramp  that the hydrolics broke so I had to do it with my hands.  The bottom was super jagged due to always rubing on the ground and I guess I just slid my hand the wrong way.  Really deep cut right across my right palm.  I hope it will be better for friday for arms.
> 
> I was bleeding all over the place and had to call another emt to pick up my patient b/c I couldn't get it to stop bleeding.  It hurts like hell right now so didn't want to lift with it....all I need is to re-open it in the gym ya know.  So today is just a day of rest I guess.


 Ow... i felt that.... 
How are ya other than that champ??


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> And strapless too!!!


oh but of course!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ow... i felt that....
> How are ya other than that champ??


Been doin so so...really run down lately.  And super sore...my back is fried from all the deadlifting and plus as work I lfit people all day so it never fully rests.

Shoulder is soso...some days it treats me ok others it hates me!  Still waiting on the word for the mri...gonna call em again for the 3rd time this week tomorrow.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2005)

*5-26-05 Legs GOD DAMN!!*

Wow had a killer w/o today.  Nothing to impressive weight wise but the feeling was unbelievable!! Here we go:

Caton Squats-atf
225*10
315*10
405*7
~~These were done SUPER narrow...never done done any leg work that narrow before.  Rather then at the top of the platform I was at the bottom....making it more like a traditional squat rather then a hack squat.  Once atf I would pause for a 2-3 count then explode up.  Felt truely awsome!!

45 Leg Press
270*12
360*10
450*7
~~totaly fried at this point...was good enough to go home!

ATF bb Squats
135*8*2
~~I felt no weight at all on my shoulders but after 8 I just couldn't move anymore   ....my legs were truely numb.   

Lying Leg Curls SS'd w/ Quad Ext's
70*10....95*10
80*10....105*10
~~Just an impulse thing...just jumped on the ext's and started cranking them out lol...then realized it felt good so went heavier and did it again with no rest.

Lying Leg Curl
90*6*2
~~Lets just say I could have gone another 2 reps each but with ladies present I was limited.  Must of had some extra fiber today b/c gas is killer LOL

Sitting leg curl
60*10*2
~~Dislike this b/c you can't really go heavy...any heavier then that and it lifts me out of the seat.  I hate being short!

Like I said weights were standard but my legs are TOAST!!!  Felt good today!


----------



## Pylon (May 26, 2005)

Man, what did those hams ever do to you?  Nice job!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Man, what did those hams ever do to you?  Nice job!


LOL those fuckers are stuborn...they dont want to get stronger so I'll just beat the hell out of em just to piss em off!!

Thanks bud!


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Very Impressive Brother Bolt!!! Awesome display there!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

really nice wo DB  

You are one strong MoFo   Hey if the girls in your gym aren't use to fiber thats too damn bad


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2005)

dang, brotha! Nice!
I gotta go and destroy my chest/delts here after while. 
Not looking forward to it..the workout, yes. Being there...no.
Today is the day of what would have bee the 2nd anniversary w/ my now ex. So, it is a shitty enough day...she and her now BF may be there. I was was mowing my friend's lawn, (the one already in LA) and got behind. I am really not interested in seeing them together on this day..but I have to go..and I cannot go later...'cause I gotta go work the club tonight....
can't wait to move....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dang, brotha! Nice!
> I gotta go and destroy my chest/delts here after while.
> Not looking forward to it..the workout, yes. Being there...no.
> Today is the day of what would have bee the 2nd anniversary w/ my now ex. So, it is a shitty enough day...she and her now BF may be there. I was was mowing my friend's lawn, (the one already in LA) and got behind. I am really not interested in seeing them together on this day..but I have to go..and I cannot go later...'cause I gotta go work the club tonight....
> can't wait to move....



Thanks man!  It was a brutal workout...can't wait to give it my all one day.  I held back some today one day I'll let loose LOL.

Hey man don't worry about it...thats in the past!  You go in there and rip it up whether she is there or not!  And if she was there you just go nuts and show her the real man she lost....its her loss not yours!  You came out the winner b/c now she doesn't have an awsome dude like you man!

I can't wait till you move to...I think it will do you some good to change your surroundings....everything will work out for the best!!



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> really nice wo DB
> 
> You are one strong MoFo   Hey if the girls in your gym aren't use to fiber thats too damn bad


Thanks pal!  I mean I'm not squating 500 yet like someone around here but I'm steadily imroving!!  I'm comin after your goal lol...I'm shooting for 550!!!!



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Very Impressive Brother Bolt!!! Awesome display there!!!


Thanks bud!  I love working legs now LOL....I guess b/c they have improved some after the injury.  Only thing that has improved so now I enjoy working them harder then EVER!

I appreciate your kind words everyone it really mean alot to me!


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 26, 2005)

thats a hell of a leg workout, i might have to borrow some of that for my next one


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks man!  It was a brutal workout...can't wait to give it my all one day.  I held back some today one day I'll let loose LOL.
> 
> Hey man don't worry about it...thats in the past!  You go in there and rip it up whether she is there or not!  And if she was there you just go nuts and show her the real man she lost....its her loss not yours!  You came out the winner b/c now she doesn't have an awsome dude like you man!
> !


hey...yeah I just said; fuq it...I gotta go...if she's there...so what...
workout sucked..but u can't have winnners all the time...u shoulda heard the sit they were playing..it really dampens the mood. It's had to get psyched up while Macey Grey or whoever is on in the background...

Yeah..I am scared about the move. AM I gonna have enough money to take care of things until I get up on my feet...I am taking a huge risk..but I believe it will work out. I DO need to change things up...this path i am on right now..isn't good....need change....

hey...my mom said the same thing...but I think she is biased..


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2005)

*550 !!!  *

Definetly obtainable for a MoFo like you


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

Who's squattin 500?? 
You would be hittin your legs well cause your upper body's not gettin much, when you go full tilt back on upper body you will just explode from all the test in your system


----------



## Pylon (May 29, 2005)

I haven't seen anyone hit 5Gs yet, but I'm betting a couple of people get there by the end of the year...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 1, 2005)

Heya guys sorry I haven't been around much lately...went away saturday night and came back sunday from the shore.  Then worked two 12 hour shifts monday and tuesday so I've been busy as hell LOL.  Managed to get some workouts in yesterday and today.

Everything is the same here I guess...shoulder is getting better.  I can put some more pressure on it and such...still going very light though.

I guess I'll just post the workouts...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 1, 2005)

*5-31-05 Back/Chest*

Decent workout today...nothing to special but it felt good.

Regular Deads
185*6
195*6
205*4
~~Felt good to do regular deads again...grip was limiting factor.

B/O Row
115*10
135*9
135*7
~~getting much stronger with these...getting close to my old weights.

HS Low Row
90*10
140*8
140*8
~~~these were very light but didn't want to push it.

CG Cable Row
120*10
135*8
150*6

Pulldown
105*8
120*8
~~feels good pre-exhausting the lats then doing these at the end.  Even though this was very light I felt it more in the lats and didn't bother the shoulder as much.

DB Bench
20's*10
30's*10
40's*10
50's*10
~~wasn't sure where to start so went light.  I may stay at the 50's for a while b/c the last few reps made the shoulder tingle.

Cable X Over(each side)
20*10
30*10
40*10
50*8

Pec Dec
50*12
70*10
80*10

Abz/Calves/Rehab/Cardio

Good workout...I feel the doms today LOL.  Was happy to complete a pain free chest w/o!

Noticing some nice changes in my back...I think its just b/c I didnt' do shit for the longest time.  So now the muscle memory thing is coming into play.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 1, 2005)

*6-01-05 Quads/Hams*

Wasn't going to do legs but said fuq it and went along with it.  Legs felt good today....a little weak but good overall.  I was dead after this workout.

Caton Squats(powertec)
225/315 warm up
405*8*2
405*8 drop  315*6 drop  225*8
~~first day I went for 3 sets of 405...man was that brutal then a drop set to finish 'em!!!

45 Leg Press
360*10
450*8*2
~~I was hoping for an even 500 and could have gotten it but didn't want to go under 6 reps with quads today...left knee where I tore my MCL was acting up so I was suppose to go light 

Quad Ext's
105*10
120*8*2

SLDL
155*6*3
~~been a while since I've done these..weights down..need to get use to them again.

Lying Leg Curl
80*6
70*9

Sitting Leg Curl
60*10
70*10

Overall I'd say it speaks for itself lol...I am fried now.  Could hardley walk out of the gym.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

2 Incredible w/o's there Brother Bolt!!! Looks like your back!!! Hows the shoulder today?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 1, 2005)

Great to have you back DB


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2005)

hola, mi amigo!
Welcome back!
You're doing better than I am....
I've been BUSY!
I just a client into contract LASTNIGHT! WAHOO! (hope it gets accepted tomorrow!)
It is a fast sale...needs to close ten days faster than normal..
ALSO...a guy I had kinda blown off...as I thought he wasn't serious...emailed me...he is serious...I have until the 15th...to close him. I have to find him all kinds of listings. (I did that tonight) hopefulyl he likes a couple togo look at. then show him..hopefulyl he will pick one...and then write the offer for him...and close it in a WEEK!
WOW! His lender better be friggin high speed!
I woke up @ 0430...and just got some 'me' time 30 minutes ago..gonna go with....no gym tonight...too bushed. Will go tomorrow night though...right before I gotta go to the club...
some lucky mug won my friggin powerball!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 2 Incredible w/o's there Brother Bolt!!! Looks like your back!!! Hows the shoulder today?


Thanks bud!

Shoulders doing good.  Getting much better.  Hopefully in a month or so I can throw some light shoulder work in.  Thats of course if I continue to be pain free.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 1, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Great to have you back DB


Glad to be back   

Hows the dieting going?

Im gonna make it to everyones journal next week....I am going away tomorrow morning till sunday.  Going down the shore again for 4 days for a little vacation...after my arm w/o of course!  Then I'll catch up on EVERYONES journals heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 1, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, mi amigo!
> Welcome back!
> You're doing better than I am....
> I've been BUSY!
> ...


Eh dont sweat the gym right now...you have way to much shit going on in your life to let that bug ya.  Just sell them damn houses brotha!!!  Glad to hear your closin some and gettin damn close on others.  I know you can do it.

Sounds like your workin hard at this stuff....it will all pay off in the end don't worry my man!! 

Hey I say we find the guy and take the money...just kick his ass one good time!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Glad to be back
> 
> Hows the dieting going?
> 
> Im gonna make it to everyones journal next week....I am going away tomorrow morning till sunday.  Going down the shore again for 4 days for a little vacation...after my arm w/o of course!  Then I'll catch up on EVERYONES journals heh.



Promise?  You bastard guy* 



*Do you have AIM or any messenger?  I have to send you something funny.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Promise?  You bastard guy*
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you have AIM or any messenger?  I have to send you something funny.


Yea I promise farmer boy lol.

I have AIM and the name is lilbigz314


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 2, 2005)

*6-2-05 Arms*

Ok heres my arm workout I did today.  Nothing special b/c I didn't have much time.  Everything was like 30sec RI's.

DB Curl 
35's*8
35's*7
40's*4 drop  30's*4

Corey Curls
40's*12
50's*10
60's*6
~~done standing between 2 top cables and curl at same time.  

DB Hammer Curls
30's*8*2
~~went light on these...they use to bother my shoulder.

V Pushdowns
120*10
130*10
140*8 *PR!!!*

Tri Ext Machine
70*10
80*10
90*8

BB Skull Crusher -/- CG Bench
50*6 shoulder tingle...from skull crusher position went to CG Bench for 50*12

Overall decent w/o...tri's were screamin after that w/o.  Wish I had more time to get everything else done but I have to leave in 15 minutes and I still have to finish my laundry, pack, shower, and eat.  Man gonna be cutting it close LOL.  See everyone monday!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 3, 2005)

hey MOFO!
yeah....time is short...but I will do what I can...
things are going hectic....
what a day. The evening started off kinda crappy. AS soon as I walked out of work to go home...it began to hail. Not just hail, but golf ball sized hail. My poor, less than a year old car is trashed. It has dings all over it. Every damn horizontal surface on it has dings in it. So..that sucked. On a good note: I got the # of this REALLY cute girl I have been flirting with for a while now...the kind that u wanna have a relationship with...maybe enough to keep me from moving....who knows..onluy bad thing...she smokes....but she makes up for it by riding sport bikes! (I may have to go buy another one!)


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

Killer w/o there Brother Bolt!!! I have yet to try Cory Curls, I do not want alot of attention towards me at my Gym, kinda embarassed when it comes to w/o!!! Just wanna do my thing and get out, ya know!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey Angel- just curious, why would u be embarrassed in the gym? The only people that would be embarrassed...would be the ones who think they are huge (and not) and scream trhu every rep...or the ones who use just horrific form...and I doubt u are either of those....

..and what is a cory curl?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey MOFO!
> yeah....time is short...but I will do what I can...
> things are going hectic....
> what a day. The evening started off kinda crappy. AS soon as I walked out of work to go home...it began to hail. Not just hail, but golf ball sized hail. My poor, less than a year old car is trashed. It has dings all over it. Every damn horizontal surface on it has dings in it. So..that sucked. On a good note: I got the # of this REALLY cute girl I have been flirting with for a while now...the kind that u wanna have a relationship with...maybe enough to keep me from moving....who knows..onluy bad thing...she smokes....but she makes up for it by riding sport bikes! (I may have to go buy another one!)


Damn bro sorry to hear about the car...that really blows.  Will your insurance cover it to fix the damages?

Glad to hear ya got the #....how did it go?  You go out with her yet whats the deal fill me in.  Just b/c I leave for a few days doesn't mean you can't fill me in!!

Eh smokings not to bad...minor downfall...but then again I use to smoke so I was use to it lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Killer w/o there Brother Bolt!!! I have yet to try Cory Curls, I do not want alot of attention towards me at my Gym, kinda embarassed when it comes to w/o!!! Just wanna do my thing and get out, ya know!!!


Ola mi amigo!!  Aww your missin out man corey curls are awsome...I I love them to burn the bi's out at the end ussually.

Shit be embarassed....people would be drooling over you man....a beast your size!!!  No need to be shy about it...go in and tryu em out people will enjoy watching you don't worry.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Angel- just curious, why would u be embarrassed in the gym? The only people that would be embarrassed...would be the ones who think they are huge (and not) and scream trhu every rep...or the ones who use just horrific form...and I doubt u are either of those....
> 
> ..and what is a cory curl?


LOL very true B...those people are fools.

Corey curls...its when you use the two top cable pulley's and curl them in each hand.  Like if you do a front double bi pose....just imagine curling in the same position.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Mr. MoFo  


How's it going ?  I see you had a PB last wo   getting more and more back into it ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

*6-6-05 Chest/Tri's*

Did another full chest w/o and did tri's.  Started lifting with my cousin again so this should be fun.  He is helping me with my shoulder some and making sure I don't screw it up again.  But now my split will change again.

Abz
Calves
Shoulder Rehab
25 min cardio

Chest:
Inc DB Press
50's*12
55's*6
50's*7
45's*7
~~Man muscle endurance is shot.

Dec BB Press
95*6 < < pain so I stopped!

DB Flat Press
45's*8*2

Cable X Over
40's*12 
50's*12

DB Pullover
40*12
50*12

Entire chest w/o was tri dominant b/c I wasn't coming out very wide with all my presses.  My chest was still very tired but the tri's saved it some.  I am babying the shoulder alot don't know if thats good or bad.

Tri's:
DB Skull Crusher
20's*12
25's*8
25's*7

EZ Bar Pushdown
90*12
110*9*2

Single Arm Pushdown
30*12
40*10

Single Tri Ext Machine
30*12
40*8

Overall a good w/o.  I was dead after all of that.

On a side note I won a $500 gift cert to best buy!!!  Can't wait to go spend it...I want to see if they sell rice cookers LOL in the appliance section.  Gotta go make some food and catch up on journals so I'll post my weekend later.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Mr. MoFo
> 
> 
> How's it going ?  I see you had a PB last wo   getting more and more back into it ?


Heya pal!!!

Heck yea man Im full fledge back into it again!!!  I believe it was a PB in reps...soon enough I'll break that as well.  Everything is going good...just doin the same old shit.  Partied memorial weekend to get it out of my system and this weekend I just went away but didn't drink or anything.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey, buy me an iPod with that gift cert


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2005)

Please


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey, buy me an iPod with that gift cert


Thats one of the things I'm buying myself LOL.  I'll see what other toys I can muster up once I get there.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey bolt, welcome back!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

Awesome w/o Brother Bolt!!! Hows the shoulder holdin up?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2005)

Heya guys thanks.  Shoulder is doing good....much better.  Just trying to make time for everything ya know!  Been super busy lately.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2005)

*6-8-05 Back/Bi's*

Today was all messed up...I was suppose to lift with my cousin but he never showed so I was pissed.  Wasn't in the mood for back but didn't want to do legs without him.  So here is my half ass workout that was rushed through b/c I waited for him.

Back:
Full Deads
185*6
205*6
225*4 PR!!
~~Felt strong with these today and grip was really good!  Its gtting better.

B/O Row SS'ed w/ Stiff Arm Pulldown
135*8 ~/~ 100*10
135*6 ~/~ 100*8
~~Sloppy form with the rows...not sure why just dont think I was in the mood to do em.  And I started heavier...I will drop the weight some next time and work on form more.

Pulldown SS'ed w/ HS Low Row
120*8 ~/~ 140*8 
120*8 ~/~ 140*8 
~~Done light so as not to hurt the shoulder...both could have gone heavier.

Dropset CG Cable Row
150*6...135*6...120*6

Bi's:
DB Curl
30's*8
35's*5

Machine Preacher
80*6
70*7

DB Hammer
35's*8
25's*12

Overall an OK workout....nothing to special about it.  Towards the end of the bi's I started getting tired so I dropped the weights and went for strict reps.  All bi work was done perfect and only the B/O rows were sloppy for back.  Other then that I did good.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2005)

know the feeling, brotha! Be nice whaen I can get back in myself!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice w/o bolt.  But a PB on deads at 225?  Surely that dumpster weighed more than that!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice w/o bolt.  But a PB on deads at 225?  Surely that dumpster weighed more than that!


Im talkin gym records here.  I've lifted much heavier things in the heat of the moment.  The dumpster was well over 500lbs but when you need to go to work you go to work ya know.  Plus I could lean my body weight into that one I can't really tip a BB with 2 plates on each side LOL.  I've hacd to lift guys before that weight almost 2-3 times my weight at a fire when they went down.  But you just grap hold and go you don't think twice about anything.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> know the feeling, brotha! Be nice whaen I can get back in myself!


You'll be back in no time...and I know once your back full fledged your gonna come back with a vengence!!  Don't worry bud it wont be much loger just keep faith.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

SWEET w/o there Brother Bolt, glad the shoulders doin alright for ya!!! Keep it up


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2005)

yo! Just put my 2nd client into contract tonight...am now working on a third...might hold off moving for a month or so...m ass up some cash and forget the other job when I get there and just concentrate on the one...
U keep pushin' hard, brotha!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yo! Just put my 2nd client into contract tonight...am now working on a third...might hold off moving for a month or so...m ass up some cash and forget the other job when I get there and just concentrate on the one...
> U keep pushin' hard, brotha!


Congrats man!  Chase that green brotha and do what ever you gotta do to get it into your hands ya know what I mean!

Im pushin alright!  Little by little bro thats all we can do right!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

DB ,
Hey buddy , have a great weekend


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB ,
> Hey buddy , have a great weekend


Thanks gary!  Weekend wasn't to bad!  Been spending alot of QT with my girl.  For the longest time she went away to college so we barely saw each other so now I'm taking advantage of it.  That was friday night!  Then was party night saturday!  Went to a wet down and it was AWSOME!!!!!

OK picture this your driving down this little back road and all you hear are sirens from miles away.  You get to the firehouse where you see 40+ fire trucks all whaling on the sirens with full lights going.  You pull up to the front and let your whaler (big ass siren) get to full blast so your the loudest and they know your ready to fight!!!  Out of no where thousands of gallons of water come out of no where and soak you! 

We just jump out of the engine grab every line we have and just start a MASSIVE water fight!  Fire dept against firw dept just beatin the hell out of each other with water....pure battle!!!  Then once the water runs out everyone kicks back and hits the beer!!!

It was just a damn awsome day!  Had music and food and lots of beer!!!  I was so tired from the water fight that I was passed out by like 1am....didn't help allt he food and beer I had either lol.

Only bad part was I go straight streamed with a 2 1/2 inch hose right into my eye!!  It was all blood shot yesterday but today it is better...just sore as hell!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2005)

sounds like your weekend was better than mine! Oh..ANOTHER dumbass gotr tazered by the police in front of the club...pretty funny! Why do people argue / start shit w/ a cop? Do they not realize that they will NEVER win? What a schmuck! It was funny to watch though..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sounds like your weekend was better than mine! Oh..ANOTHER dumbass gotr tazered by the police in front of the club...pretty funny! Why do people argue / start shit w/ a cop? Do they not realize that they will NEVER win? What a schmuck! It was funny to watch though..


    Kids will be kids and I guess drunk fools will be drunk fools lol.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey DB ,

QT with the GF !!  Good for you !


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2005)

morning, brotha!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

Hows it goin today Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2005)

*MoFo's* Whats up fellas.  All is well here I guess.  So god damn HOOOOOT!!!  I hate the heat LOL.  It was nasty just to workout let alone do every day activities without dieing.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

I *HATE* the heat too!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2005)

*6-13-05 Chest*

Today was messed up my cousin came in late and there were 3 of us training.  The two of them dont have anything to do all day...me I'm on a tight schedual so I need things to be timed out.  They just train when ever they wake up and shit.  So its really starting to piss me off.  I'm gonna start training at a set time again and if they want to follow so be it if not fuck em.  I need to get shit done and I'm not waiting for them.

*Chest:*
_DB Flat_
55's*8*2
50's*8

_Cable X Over_
40's*12*2

_DB Incline_
40's*12
45's*10

_Pullovers_
50*15
55*10

No pain at all this workout so its going better.  I still feel like a fag posting such puney workouts...I've lost so much strength up to this point its insane.  My muscle indurance is increasing so I guess thats a plus...soon enough I'm sure I'll be back where I once was and hopefully even stronger!

Trying to get my diet back in order.  Need to cut out the sugars and crap and stick to some better meal options.  Only thing I wont get rid of is my gatorade.  I drink alot of that and water all day b/c I sweat my ass off at work.

Tomorrow is back, deads, and bi's.  I'll make up tri's some time this week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I *HATE* the heat too!!!


It makes me wanna   !!!!!

When I pick a patient up I'm not allowed to have my truck running so by the time I go in and get them the back of my truck is like a sauna!!  Then I gotta strap them in the entire time I'm sweating my ars off.  My uniform is soaked every night!  Its actually pretty nasty LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

I can imagine!!! Did I mention I hate the heat!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

Best to leave the pardners in the dust if they can't keep up with ya.  Your time in the gym is too valuable to let them steal from it, DB.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Best to leave the pardners in the dust if they can't keep up with ya.  Your time in the gym is too valuable to let them steal from it, DB.


Yea and to top it off they were bustin my balls b/c I couldn't stay to do tri's.  I was like stfu assholes where were you at 9am after I got out of class and went on 2 firecalls huh?  I been up since 6am how come you weren't?  They piss me off!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea and to top it off they were bustin my balls b/c I couldn't stay to do tri's. I was like stfu assholes where were you at 9am after I got out of class and went on 2 firecalls huh? I been up since 6am how come you weren't? They piss me off!!


 Screw em then.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea and to top it off they were bustin my balls b/c I couldn't stay to do tri's. I was like stfu assholes where were you at 9am after I got out of class and went on 2 firecalls huh? I been up since 6am how come you weren't? They piss me off!!


Calm down Grasshopper !!!  center yourself, find your happy place . LOL


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Calm down Grasshopper !!!  center yourself, find your happy place . LOL


 NO NO NO...feel your anger...let it flow...it gives you strength...learn to use it...  (Sorry, just saw Ep III last night...)


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Calm down Grasshopper !!!  center yourself, find your happy place . LOL


Sorry gramps.  It just pisses me off b/c they say I'm a slacker and I'm not dedicated.  Bullshit if I wasn't dedicated I would have quit 4 months ago.  I wouldn't be getting up as early as I do and still training.  They need look at themselves in the mirror!

OK I'm done venting but the anger is still deep in me for tomorrow.

*Pylon*Dont worry I hear ya!  I will let em have it next time they piss me off!!!  But for now I'll harness it and find my happy place so I can sleep good tonight!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats one of the things I'm buying myself LOL.  I'll see what other toys I can muster up once I get there.



Toys for me?  What did you buy me? 

Workouts are lookin solid bro!  You have to work with the shit, along with the situation your given.  Your doing a good job.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Toys for me?  What did you buy me?
> 
> Workouts are lookin solid bro!  You have to work with the shit, along with the situation your given.  Your doing a good job.


I think I'm going this weekend or something I'll see what I find for ya   

Im tryin to work as hard as possible with it without screwing it up again heh.  I want to get back at it as fast as possible but not at the risk of messing my shoulder up again.  Thanks bud!!

PS: Man you look massive in your avi there bro....killer back!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2005)

*6-14-05 Back/Deads*

Eh changed my mind and didn't feel like doing bi's.  Opted for cardio and abz insread.  I'll combo bi's/tri's later on this week.

Workout was soso....hands were killing me and I couldn't hold on to any of the bars so the workout lacked a little intensity.  Other then that the lats felt awsome...really hit them hard and they are like jello right now!  And no shoulder pain!

*Back/Deadlifts*
_Full Deadlift_
205*6
225*2 1/2 (lost my grip half way up and bailed!)
225*4 (got pissed and refused to let go of the bar!!!!

_B/O BB Row_
underhand grip - 135*6
over under grip - 135*6
~~used really strict form and moved very slow.  Pause at top.  Stopped b/c my hands were fuckin KILLING ME and I just couldn't hold that oly bar anymore.
_
HS Low Row_
140*10
160*10
180*8
~~these felt awsome...had to do another set...lats were screamin on these!
_
CG Cable Row_
135*10
150*8*2

_Pulldowns_
120*10
135*8
_
20 Min Cardio_

_Abz_
Did something kewl for abs today.
20 full situps
20 machine crunches @90lbs
15 full situps
15 machine crunches @90lbs
10 full situps
10 machine crunches @90lbs
5 full situps
5 machine crunches @90lbs

All that was done with zero rest...sorta like one giant super set!!  My abs were fried after that...I'm gonna keep doign it b/c it felt great.  I am goign to try to increase everything little by little.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

Great w/o there BRother Bolt!!! Nice numbers


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 15, 2005)

DUDE, you AH-SPLODED those abs!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> DUDE, you AH-SPLODED those abs!!!


   You to funny LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

DB,

You MoFo !! Nice wo !





> 225*4 (got pissed and refused to let go of the bar!!!!


  Way to go !!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> 
> You MoFo !! Nice wo !  Way to go !!!


   Tnx bud!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

*6-16-05 Delts/Tri's*

First of I'd like to say I'm a fucking idiot.  Just lost $200 b/c I dropped my wad of cash at trader joe's.  SOB's man I could have killed someone on the ride home but I held it in b/c I didn't want to make a scene!!!  So anyways....

Got through a full delt w/o with no real pain.  Only pain I felt was when I tried b/o rear delts w/ db's.  I stopped real fast and opted for a pain free session of face pulls off the top pulley.  Shoulder is tight right now but not really painfull.

*Delts:*
_DB Military Press_
35's*10
45's*8
40's*12
Machine-60*12
_
Face Pulls-top pulley_
60*20
80*15
single arm-50*15
60*12
_
DB Side Laterals_
15's*12*2
machine-50*15 (each arm)
60*15(each arm)
_
Front DB Raise_
20's*12*2
*
Tri's:*
_Db Skull Crushers -/- V Bar Pushdown-SS'ed_
20's*10 -/- 100*10
25's*8 -/- 100*8

_Machine Tri Ext's_
40*12*2

Overall good w/o.  Haven't felt a burn like that in 6 months LOL.  I'll be sore as hell 2morrow!!!!  

Got some good shit at trader joe's.  Some greek non-flavored yogurt...has 13g's of protien, 0 fat, and like 2 carbs.  I just put some honey in it and its AWSOME!!  Got some swiss cheese...2g's fat, 6 protien, 2 carbs per slice.  Also got some brown rice medley that has like 12g's of fiber pr serving.  Got some other pasta's and cereals with a shit load of fiber!  Some organic tomato and bbq sauce with like almost no sugar and stuff.  Pretty kewl store has EVERYTHING you could ever need.  Some good stuff.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2005)

I love Joe's.  They carry salmon patties that are frozen that make a quick meal too.

 That sux about your cash.  Sorry to hear it.  Looks like the w/o helped burn off some of the steam, though.  Well done!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2005)

yo! DB! How's things?
U been playing with those long hoses again?
HA! I crack myself up sometimes...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

Just be careful bro.  It will strengthen itself.. awesome seeing you back in the swing!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 18, 2005)

Brother Bolt, great lookin w/o there!!! Be careful with thqt shoulder!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Bolt, great lookin w/o there!!! Be careful with thqt shoulder!!!


Heya bud...how was the vacation with the fam!!???  Don't worry I'm carefull!



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Just be careful bro.  It will strengthen itself.. awesome seeing you back in the swing!


Yea I am very careful.  Anything that almost feels like it is gonna be painfull I stop right away!  I am not pushing it what so ever.  Its glad to be back in the game though thanks man!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> yo! DB! How's things?
> U been playing with those long hoses again?
> HA! I crack myself up sometimes...


Heya brotha!  Hows the houses coming?  Hell yea I been playing with my hoses again.  Went to another wet down last night and had another massive water fight.  I broke the deck gun out though.  Put it this way that thing drains out tank in under 45 seconds.  Thats like wow!!!  Pumps an insane amount of water out.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> I love Joe's.  They carry salmon patties that are frozen that make a quick meal too.
> 
> That sux about your cash.  Sorry to hear it.  Looks like the w/o helped burn off some of the steam, though.  Well done!


Yea joe's is awsome man...I'll check for those patties next time I go.  The other day was the first time I'd ever gone so I didn't know what to expect.  This time I'll go in and really shop and look at EVERYTHING. Look for some simple and easy things to eat that are healthy lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 19, 2005)

Haven't trained legs the past 2 weeks.  I think I hurt my gluteius minimus (sp?) its really just the top of your ass muscle.  More conected with your back then your hams and glutes.  I had to lift a really heavy lady up by myself up like 13 steps after back day so that killed me.  That and my knees have been acting up again.  I need to get my souls for my boots again to give me arch support.  I have been slacking on that so my mcl's have been really hurting like crazy past few weeks.  This week I'll train legs and see how it feels.

Other then that nothing to report...went to another wet down this saturday.  Awsome water fight LOL.  My town had 6 hoses out attacking one guy.  We pumbled his ass....then me and my friend turned on the other company from our town and nailed their ass to.  Managed to get one of the other guys to drop his hose....big nono...so I grabed it and whooped his ass with his own hose LOL.  Good times!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Haven't trained legs the past 2 weeks.  I think I hurt my gluteius minimus (sp?)


That would prolly be the medius then i think the min is underneath 
How are ya buddy


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea joe's is awsome man...I'll check for those patties next time I go. The other day was the first time I'd ever gone so I didn't know what to expect. This time I'll go in and really shop and look at EVERYTHING. Look for some simple and easy things to eat that are healthy lol.


 The salmon patties are in the frozen section.  They are just salmon, water and binders, pretty simple.  The only thing I don't get is why they show 0g fat.  Salmon is fatty, right?  (The good kind, I mean.)  I don't get it...

 The ones here have a good fish selection, as well as dried fruits, nuts, and fiberous cereal type stuff.  Their prices are also way better than the normal grocery store on some items, which I did not expect.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> That would prolly be the medius then i think the min is underneath
> How are ya buddy


Yea that would be it...haven't had to use that term in ages and I was to lazy to dig my notes up lol.  

I'm doing good...just watchin the diet, liften hard and strict, school, and the money job!  Same ol shit here ya know!  How about you bud?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> The salmon patties are in the frozen section.  They are just salmon, water and binders, pretty simple.  The only thing I don't get is why they show 0g fat.  Salmon is fatty, right?  (The good kind, I mean.)  I don't get it...
> 
> The ones here have a good fish selection, as well as dried fruits, nuts, and fiberous cereal type stuff.  Their prices are also way better than the normal grocery store on some items, which I did not expect.


I didn't get a chance to go through the frozen section but thursday when I go again I'm gonna go through the entire store and pick all kinds of goodies up.  The salmon is probably pre cooked so most of the fat is cooked off then they just compress it and freeze it.  Makes it easier for the consumer to cook at home.

The prices are awsome...they are like half of a normal supermarket!!  Can't wait till thrusday LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2005)

I did chest today and it was great but I have zero time to post right now.  My day has been soooo busy and still sin't stoping.  I'll try to get on tonight yall!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2005)

DB Flat
55's*10
55's*8
55's*6
55's*6 drop 40's*7

Cable X Over
50's*12
60's*7

Incline Smith
95*20
115*7+3
115*7+3

Incline Fly
25's*12
~~didn't feel comfortable so I stopped

Pullovers
55*10*2

Got in the gym super late so didn't have time for much.  It was a slammin chest w/o.  Kept RI's to about 30 seconds and just kicked the shit outta myself LOL.  Reps are all up and the shoulder is feeling much better.  Still tight after a w/o for a day or two but the pain isn't there so thats good.  I'll post todays w/o later on.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

Brother Bolt, great lookin w/o there!!! Glad the shoulder is okay for ya!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

YAY!!!! Were all glad to see the shoulder is doing better!! Thats great news!! That was a pretty kickin workout there, Dead!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm doing good...just watchin the diet, liften hard and strict, school, and the money job!  Same ol shit here ya know!  How about you bud?


Sounds about the same as me  Study is word this week,  I hate text books... give me a human to work and talk with anyday


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 23, 2005)

Heya everyone sorry I've been super busy.  Workin, school, odds and ends.  You know the deal.

Next week is my last week of class....3 diff finals.  Should be fun!

I did legs tuesday.  SUPER shitty w/o....felt way to loose.  I couldn't even squat!!  I had a miserable day.

Back on wen was AWSOME....all the lifts were nice and heavy felt super good!!!!  I was pleased with all the lifts.

Today was bi's, tri's, delt's!  Felt really good.  I'll post it in a bit.

I lost my w/o book!!!!!  I can't post my leg or back w/o b/c I don't have it lol.  I need to start a new one...I'm pissed!! :angry:

Got some good food from joe's!  Pylon: got them salmon burgers...good shit!!  Also got a rice cooker...I need to figure out the timing and amounts though....I screwed the first batch up.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 23, 2005)

*6-23-05 bi's, tri's, delt's*

Super long w/o....I was exhausted come time for shoulders.  Was suppose to do tri's a delts but I ended up doing bi's and tri's then had time for delts so did em anyways.

*Bi's:*
_EZ Curl_
60*12
70*7
80*4 drop 60*5
_
DB Curl_
35's*6~forced reps
30's*12~cake

_DB Preacher_
20's*12
20's*9

_DB Concentration_
15's*12*2
*
Tri's:*
_Smith CG Bench_
115*12
125*10
135*8
145*5
~~first time I've done these in about 5 months so I did smith.  They felt awsome!
_
Vbar Pushdown_
100*12
120*10
130*8
140*6
_
HS Tri Extention_
80*12
100*6

*Delts:*
_DB Milt Press_
35's*8
40's*8
45's*5 drop 35's*3
~~my tri's were so shot I couldn't even do these....soo hard LOL.

_DB Side Lateral_
20's*10
25's*8
25's*6

_Front Raises_
20's*10
25's*8*2
_
Single Arm face Pull-top pulley_
70*12
80*10

It was a good w/o....delts slacked but thats b/c I was so tired and so damn hungry.  Next week will be better LOL.  I wont get a chance to get ona ll weekend either.  I'm trying to get to a body building show this saturday night.    One of my buds from the gym is entering the super heavy weights.....a ripped 240lbs!!!  Came down from 280!!  The guy is a god damn monster and is one of the smaller guys in his class.  I want to borrow the old ladies digi so I can get pics for everyone.  Then I'm working sunday...catering a wedding of 100 at a local hotel.  Another long ass day but hopefully I'll make some decent $$ cause I need it LOL.  

I'm trying to remember my back w/o...looked somethin like this:
Rack deads
225*6
245*4
245*3.5--bailed

Pulldowns
around 130's-140's I think for 4 sets

HS WG horizontal row
90*12
105*12
120*12
135*10

HS High Pull
180*10*2
140**15

DB Row
45's*12
55's*10

Abz

And legs I didn't record b/c it was just that bad...I was so got damn pissed but I think I PR'd on the leg press b/c I was so angry. I just slapped a shit load of plates on and leg my aggression out LOLOL.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 24, 2005)

Dead!! Those cg benches are awesome, hunh! 

Heya man, good luck with them finals!!! (IM DONE WITH MINE!!! HOW YOU LIKE THAT??? ALL A's AND B's SON!!!! ... lol, sorry) Youll tear it up!

Hows the shoulder treating ya?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 24, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Dead!! Those cg benches are awesome, hunh!
> 
> Heya man, good luck with them finals!!! (IM DONE WITH MINE!!! HOW YOU LIKE THAT??? ALL A's AND B's SON!!!! ... lol, sorry) Youll tear it up!
> 
> Hows the shoulder treating ya?


Yea I missed those CG's.  Haven't done em in so long forgot how good they hit the tri's!

Finals man these are my second ones for the year...I took summer classes LOL.

Shoulder is good...its really tired today and sore but its not hurting.  All I need is some RR and it'll be ready for next week!!

Wish I could get to everyones journals and everything but once again I can't stay home I need to run out AGAIN!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 24, 2005)

We miss you dead!!

I thought you died! You usually post every day on my journal!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

Awesome w/o's BRother Bolt!!! Good Luck on the Finals!!! Glad the shoulder is doin just fine for ya!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

*6-27-05 Legs!!!!*

Hell yess...finally a decent leg day.  I mean the weights are really low but the mind connectiona nd form was dead on so it felt awsome.  I buged my knee out again not to long ago....lack of arch support in my work boots so I am not going heavy really.  I have just been working on my squat form which started to lack once I went heavy.

Squats
135*10
145*8
155*8
165*6
~~not to failure but form was spot on and perfect.  Had a few guys watch me to make sure!

Romanian SLDL's (use db's with a stretch at the bottom)
50's*10
55's*10
60's*8
65's*8

Single Leg Curl
35*12
45*12
55*10

Single Leg Ext
30*15
40*12
50*12
60*7

Like I said nothing special but hopefully in the next few weeks my knee will get better and I can really push it.  Its tuff squating like this b/c the injury forces my knee to buckle inwards and if I push to hard I will dislocate my knee and who knows what else after that mid set so I'm not lookin to ruin myself just yet!!

Also forgot to do leg presses and LLC's.  Totally slipped my mind LOL.

I mentioned that bodybuilding comp my friend was in.  He took best in his class (super heavy weight-230lbs) and he also took overall!!  He has a decent chance at nationals but i don't think he's gonna do it cause hes being a bitch LOL.  I didn't make it to the comp b/c I got lost on the way but I will try and get some pics for you guys!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice wo DB  

I've been playing around with something everyday and hope to be back at it fully in a short while


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo DB
> 
> I've been playing around with something everyday and hope to be back at it fully in a short while


 Glad to hear it brotha!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2005)

Good Lookin W/O there, glad the knee is doin good!!! Bum Wheels really make it hard, but your doin great, keep it up!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I mentioned that bodybuilding comp my friend was in.  He took best in his class (super heavy weight-230lbs) and he also took overall!!  He has a decent chance at nationals but i don't think he's gonna do it cause hes being a bitch LOL.  I didn't make it to the comp b/c I got lost on the way but I will try and get some pics for you guys!


105kg!!  Thats a crazy w8!! Hey Deads


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Lookin W/O there, glad the knee is doin good!!! Bum Wheels really make it hard, but your doin great, keep it up!!!


Thanks bud I appreciate it!  I am sorta use to the bad knees!  It sux but I can live with it...been like this for years now so I just prevent any further serious injuries by keepin it liht ya know!

Hows the family...everyone alright after the accident?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> 105kg!!  Thats a crazy w8!! Hey Deads


Yea he was a damn BEAST!!  Big Frank is what we called him.  He took his weight class and overall!  His trainer (owner of my gym) said he can get him come nationals to be about 10lbs heavier.  Lots of drugs but the man knows his shit.  Big Frank said its something about to expensive and shit like that I think to deal with it all again.  I really hope he does it b/c he is in awsome shape.

How ya been bud?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 28, 2005)

I did chest/tri's today.  I forgot my book in the car though LOL.

Chest was strong today...weights were up and the shoulder was pain-free!!!!!

Maybe later tonight I'll post from my girls house...we'll see.  I have finals the rest of this week so not sure how much I'll be on.


----------



## booj (Jun 29, 2005)

What's uP Buddy? How are things on your end?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks bud I appreciate it!  I am sorta use to the bad knees!  It sux but I can live with it...been like this for years now so I just prevent any further serious injuries by keepin it liht ya know!
> 
> Hows the family...everyone alright after the accident?


I hear ya, I have a bad wheel myself, but like ya say I just work around it!!! We are all fine, thank you for asking!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 29, 2005)

booj said:
			
		

> What's uP Buddy? How are things on your end?


Holy shit look who lives LOL.  Glad to see ya bud!!  I'm doin good what about you?  Hows the progress thus far?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya, I have a bad wheel myself, but like ya say I just work around it!!! We are all fine, thank you for asking!!!


Thats all you can do is work around the pains...the more you work through them the worse you are LOL.

Glad to hear the family is OK!  I saw a massive accident today at a major hospital by my work and though of you b/c it was a van with kids.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

I hope they where allright!!! It hurts my heart when there is anything that involves kids like that!!! Thank you again, I can't tell you how appreciative of your kindness I was!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hope they where allright!!! It hurts my heart when there is anything that involves kids like that!!! Thank you again, I can't tell you how appreciative of your kindness I was!!!


All were well...no worries!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 29, 2005)

*6-28-05 Chest/Tri's*

Chest:
DB Flat Press
55's*10
60's*6+2
60's*5+1
60's*5+1

Cable X Over
40's*15
50's*12
50's*12
60's*7

Inc DB Press
50's*6
45's*6

Smith Inc Press
115*6+4
105*13+2

Tri's:
DB Skulls
20's*15
25's*10*2

Supported Back Pushdowns
40*15
60*12
60*10

HS Tri Ext-Single Arm
40*12*3

Overall good w/o!!  Flat bench went up and cable x over went up....those really frfied the chest.  Inclines were low just for some reps.  Really hit the chest hard with no shoulder pain.

Tri's were hit nice.  Went light but they felt pumped.  Supported pushdowns were on a different cable set which is much harder.  Love that machine.


----------



## booj (Jun 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Holy shit look who lives LOL.  Glad to see ya bud!!  I'm doin good what about you?  Hows the progress thus far?



Things are good, I finally finished school!!   I hit a huge hurtle in my diet while finishing up school, but now that school is finished I have a clear head and now I can focus on my goals...hows the shoulder, and your progress?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 29, 2005)

*6-29-05 Back/Bi's*

Back:
Rack Deads
225*6
245*3-lost my grip !!
255*6-straps with energy to spare!!

WG Pulldowns
#9*12*3

CG Pulldown
#10*8*3

DB Row
45's*10
55's*10
55's*10

Single Arm RG Pulldown
#4*10*2

Stiff Arms Puldown
80*12
90*10

Bi's:
BB Curl
65*10
75*8
75*5

Seated DB Curl
25's*8
30's*6
30's*6

Overall good w/o  again this week.  Everything is getting stronger!!  

Deads were good but grip failed.  I tried straps for the hell of it.  I could have gone easily 275 but didn't wanna push it.

All the pulldowns were done on a different cable set but the weight isn't labled....its just numbers.  It racks out at 15 so that could help you judge the weights.

Had no time to do bi's today....flew through those 6 sets.  I felt I needed more but didn't have the time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 29, 2005)

booj said:
			
		

> Things are good, I finally finished school!!   I hit a huge hurtle in my diet while finishing up school, but now that school is finished I have a clear head and now I can focus on my goals...hows the shoulder, and your progress?


Glad to hear your back on track.  Take any progress pics lately?  Whats your weight at now?

Im good....shoulder is getting much better!!!!  I'm mostly pain free.  Progress is slow but steady.  Shedding a few lbs and building my strength back up!!

So you have a journal goin yet or anything?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2005)

Just got back from taking my final...got a 100!!!!!  Only person in the class to get a perfect score the entire semester.  I didn't get one problem wrong on any of the tests the entire semester!!

Enough of the good news though....I think I got some bit of food poisoning!  My stomach has been cramping like a mutha past 2 days and I have no appetite!  Feel like I'm gonna hurl but I force myself not to.  I hope it blows over b/cI really feel like shit right now.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 30, 2005)

Geeez, nice work on the final, what class was it in? Yeah, food poisoning sucks... I had it once a couple years ago and my stomach was in horrible pain the rest of the night.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Geeez, nice work on the final, what class was it in? Yeah, food poisoning sucks... I had it once a couple years ago and my stomach was in horrible pain the rest of the night.


Thanks bud...it was easy shit though just some basic math garbage I was forced to take.  In my 4 years of highschool I did algebra I, II, III, trig, geometry, and a little of pre cal and stats.  So this shit was a cake walk LOL,

Yea my stomach is feeling a little better....I can eat still but my stomach is still cramping.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2005)

*6-30-05 Delts*

Today was a good w/o.  Felt really strong for some reason.  I went heavy on the MP but other then that I went light and easy.

Delts:
Db Milt Press
40's*10
50's*6
50's*6
55's*4

Db Front Raise
20's*12
25's*10
25's*10

HS Side Lateral-one arm at a time
50*15
60*12
70*12

Cable Face Pull w/ rope
80*15
100*12

Single Arm cable face pulls
70*12
80*10

Overall felt great.  No pain but really didn't push it beyond the MP.  Just tryin to get back into the swing of things!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

How do you do them face pulls? Is there a cable at your gym thats "just the right height" or what?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)

Congrats on the 100!!! That was a GREAT w/o too, how do you feel, still cramping?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 1, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> How do you do them face pulls? Is there a cable at your gym thats "just the right height" or what?


I use the top pulley thats a little over my head.  Then I pull back with my elbows keeping the elbows in line with the cable.  Not sure if its the traditional face pull but its what I call it!  All I know is it nails my rear delts and traps like no other exercise!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Congrats on the 100!!! That was a GREAT w/o too, how do you feel, still cramping?


Thanks bud!  Not sure if those are the face pulls everyone else does but they do the trick for me!

Still feel like shit....not much of an appetite and still a shit load of cramps.  I don't know wtf is wrong with me!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 1, 2005)

Dang, you're still having problems with your stomach? I don't really think it's food poisoning then, that usually gets out of your system in a day or two. Maybe you have a virus or something.

 BTW, like my new sig?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 1, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Dang, you're still having problems with your stomach? I don't really think it's food poisoning then, that usually gets out of your system in a day or two. Maybe you have a virus or something.
> 
> BTW, like my new sig?


Yea I don't know wtf is wrong with my stomach!

Looks good bud!  But did you pass it through the ranks?!?!?!?! LOl just playin bud your more then welcome to join the team!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 1, 2005)

Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope you feel better soon!!!


Thanks bud...me to!  Woke up this morning....feeling a little better but the abs are still cramping a little.  Not to the point of pain just discomfort!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2005)

Heya everyone sorry been working all holiday weekend.  Everyone I know went to the shore or up the country but I was friggin working all weekend.  Its like the worst weekend....had to work, diet went to shit, and now I found out my college is going to drop me if I don't come up with $1500 by tonight.  Total bullshit!

Well I'm gonan go eat and get to the gym...I'll try to post tonight sometime!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2005)

*7-5-05 Chest/Tri's*

Today was a soso day. My flat bench and inclines were up in weight.  I lifted alone today so I was a little off...but eh shit happens.

*Chest:*
_DB Flat Press_
55's*10
60's*8
60's*6

_DB Incline Press_
50's*10
50's*5 drop 40's*5
shoulder pain so stopped here with presses!!! 

_Cable X Over_
40's*12
50's*10
60's*7 drop 40's*12  don't know how I go so many reps with this drop lol

_Pullovers_
55*12
65*10


*Tri's: 2 supersets and 1 drop set*
_BB Skull Crushers ~/~ Vbar Pushdowns_
50*12 ~/~ 100*12
60*8 ~/~ 110*8

_French Press ~/~ HS Tri Ext Machine_
50*10 ~/~ 60*12
55*8 ~/~ 70*12

_Single Arm Reverse Pushdown Dropset_
30*9 ~/~ 20*9 ~/~ 10*15

I have really been neglecting abs and calves past few weeks.  Just no time to really get anything done.  

I think what I am going to start to do is go into the gym at 10am do my cardio and little stuff like calves, abs, rotator work, and extra warmup of the muscle before my cousin comes in at 11am.  You think that would greatly affect my workouts negativly?  Its really the only way I can do things for the next few weeks before I go to EMT classes.

O yea by the way LOL I'm now on the ambulance core in my town.  I start schooling and training now to become a certified EMT.  I have just been driving the rig for a while but now I go for my EMT cert! Yay so happy and this means I get a pay raise of $3 at work and hour...so I'll be bangin out like $13-$13.50 an hour!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice... 3 bucks an hour more is good stuff!!! Good lookin workout there, be uber careful with that shoulder!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there BRother Bolt, sorry to hear about your shoulder pain, hope it's not too bad!!! Congrats on your new schooling too, sounds interesting and beneficial for ya, awesome!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2005)

My two ol' faithfulls LOL..check that out dual meaning with that one!!!

Thanks guys I appreciate it!!!  I'm gonna go ice my shoulder now....hurts alot for some reason.  It should be fine by morning then I'll take it easy the rest of the week.

I wish I had more time to post but I need to run and ice down for a few hours.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

Lol, hey man, you got our backs, we wouldnt leave ya behind.

Im sorry your shoulder is hurting, pop an ibuprofin too, they reduce swelling... Thats all i knows... Sorry!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2005)

Hows it feelin today?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Lol, hey man, you got our backs, we wouldnt leave ya behind.
> 
> Im sorry your shoulder is hurting, pop an ibuprofin too, they reduce swelling... Thats all i knows... Sorry!


Glad to have ya backin me!!!

I'm not one for pain killers...I just deal with the pain!  There is no swelling...its just bleeding.  If it were the initial injury then there would be bleeding and radiating heat which would cause swelling but this is just like a minor re-injury sorta.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it feelin today?


It actually hurt today...not happy about it.  Not happy at all!!!

I wish I could say it didn't affect my w/o but I had to hold back big time b/c I felt the shoulder bothering me a bit!  I'll post my w/o now...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2005)

*7-6-05 Back/Bi's*

Today wasn't to great.  Had to hold back alot b/c of shoulder pain.  I hit the back decently but not nearly as hard as I am use to.  

No deads today...showed up late so had to just jump in with my cousin...I'll do em after squats tomorrow!

*Back:*
_Pulldown_
105*12
120*10*2

_CG Pulldown_
#9*12
#9*10
_
HS High Row_
180*12*2

_HS Horizontal Row_
120*15
135*12
_
CG Cable Row SS'ed w/ Stiff Arm Pulldown_
#10*12 -/- 80*12
#11*12 -/- 90*12

_BB Curl_
75*8
75*8
75*6+2
_
DB Curl_
25's*12*2

_HS Preacher Curl-1 reg set...then a quad drop set_
60*8
60*6 -/- 50*3 -/- 40*8 -/- 30*8

Overall nothing special...I'm actually not happy with the w/o at all but whats done is done.  As you can see ALL the reps are very high...at least for me!  I am use to training no higher then 8 so all this 12-15 bullshit is killing me!!!!

Tomorrow will be legs and shoulders!!!

Starting next week I will be getting in an hour early so I can do some cardio and get my abs, calves, and rotator rehab in more often.  Its gonna really kill my w/o's b/c I will be so tired but I need to get rid of some flab.  All that will be done before lifting.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 7, 2005)

You and your shoulder.  What ever happened to the MRI ? Did I miss that ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You and your shoulder.  What ever happened to the MRI ? Did I miss that ?


Hey whats up bud?!?

It never happened.  I tried again to go and they would never approve it so I just said screw it.  I got fed up trying to go.  The shoulder is getting better day by day.  I'm just gonna back off some ya know.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2005)

Still a solid w/o there Brother Bolt!!! Sorry the shoulder is back to hurting that bad, take care of it!!! Why wont they approve an MRI?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Still a solid w/o there Brother Bolt!!! Sorry the shoulder is back to hurting that bad, take care of it!!! Why wont they approve an MRI?


Cause their assholes?  Its all about money...these people dont become doctors and enter the health field for the love of it anymore....they just want to get rich and end up fucking over a shit load of people that actually need help.  But if I had money pouring out of my ears they would say sure go for it...no problem!!!  I hate doctors!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 8, 2005)

*7-7-05 Legs/Deads*

I didn't have a chance to post my leg w/o the other day so here it is.  Really nothing special...I wasn't in the mood to w/o being bumbed about the shoulder and all so I was dragging through it.  

*Legs*
_ATF Squats_
95*15
115*12
135*12
135*10
~~no desire to squats so I decided to go nice and light and use perfect form!!  ATF squats are killer though boy...took a long negative...close to a 4 count then exploded up as fast as possible.  Good sweat build up.

_Rack Deads_
185*8
225*6*sweaty hands
245*6*straps
265*4*straps
~~it was to hot in the gym to keep grip...my hands were to sweaty so I strapped up for the hell of it.  Still wasn't to failure but it was nice to move those numbers.

_Leg Press_
270*12
360*10
450*4 drop 270*10
I took to long of a break after the 360 b/c I was talking and my legs cooled down to much.  Couldn't handle the load.  Dropped it and got alot more reps then I though I would though.  I was mad I cooled down that much!!
_
Leg Ext's_
90*10*2

_DB SLDL's_
50's*12*2
_
Sitting Leg Curl_
60*12
70*12
80*10
90*10
~~need to go heavier next time.

_ABS!!!_

Overall my legs were wobbly afterwards but nothing crazy.  They are a tad sore today but I think its from the ATF squats.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2005)

Good lookin w/o no matter what you think, I hear ya about Dr.'s, they are only in it for the money!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2005)

Saw this and thought of you!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow that thing is awsome Arch!  If only the pixles were a rad smaller I'd use it as my avi heh.  Thanks for showing me that!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2005)

So this weekend thus far.  Worked all day friday then just relaxed all night.  Saturday worked 9-5 then was on the ambulance from 6pm-2am.  Only got 2 calles a DV domestic violence and a diabetic coma.  Paramedics administered an IV and gave the diabetic a shot of glucose and the DV call we just shot him over to the ER to get evaluated b/c he was a little loopy LOL.

Been catching alot of shit for joining the local ambulance core.  I really hate it!!     My girl is pissed b/c I can't spend as much time with here.  Which I understand her point of view but I don't know why she doesn't understand my reasonings.  It gets me a pay raise now and later on down the road it will help me get a better job b/c I'm more qualified then the next guy when it comes to paid fire dept's.  Then all the guys at the firehouse are giving me shit for joining b/c they all hate the ambulance so they give me hell.  Saying how I've crossed over and shit.  I mean damn can't guy do shit to better his life without getting grief from everyone?  But anyways I'm not gonna quit I just hate how people have to try and put you down just b/c you a little better then them or you want to be more qualified and well rounded as a person!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

Sounds hectic, my hats off to you for keeping it all in!!! Do what YOU feel is best, it will only affect YOU in the long run!!! I honestly feel if you can better yourself, then you'd be a fool NOT to!!! Keep that chin up and your heart light, your a survivor and a champion in my book!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds hectic, my hats off to you for keeping it all in!!! Do what YOU feel is best, it will only affect YOU in the long run!!! I honestly feel if you can better yourself, then you'd be a fool NOT to!!! Keep that chin up and your heart light, your a survivor and a champion in my book!!!


Thanks buddy...your words truelly affect me...you have no idea how much you've been such a help to me bud!  Hey maybe one day all this grief will help me out and if not I guess its just a learning experince right?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy...your words truelly affect me...you have no idea how much you've been such a help to me bud!  Hey maybe one day all this grief will help me out and if not I guess its just a learning experince right?


My pleasure!!! You have helped me through some tuff times too, thats what we are here for!!! Anything you do can either help, or hinder you, I beleive you are well on the way to HELPING you and may all your dreams come true!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

Is this your secret Identity?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Is this your secret Identity?


Gad Nabit ya found my night job!!!!  Arch I don't know how ya did it but ya found me   

You must have slept with the reporter to get that info out huh?!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2005)

*My girl got into fitness!!!*

Just an update.  I remember a while back I said I was hoping one day my girl would get into some sort of fitness.  Well she finally is!!!!

Its been like 2 weeks now that she has been consistant with it....whether it be running, aerobics tapes, and muscle strengthening tapes!!!  I am so damn proud of her!!!

I try to praise her as much as I posssibly can...sometimes she catches me off guard when I'm exhausted and all I say is a good job babe but I try my hardest to keep it fun for her and keep the praise's high!

Once she gets consistant enough and experienced enough I hope she will start to watch her diet.  She doesn't eat the best right now but maybe in a few weeks she sill start to clean it up some for me!  Then she will start to see amazing results!!  I figure sugars first then I'll work on the fat and carb reduction.  

Man it just clicked so I figured I'd tell ya'll!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

Congrats on your GF w/o too!!!
 , I didn't sleep with her, what did she tell you?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> , I didn't sleep with her, what did she tell you?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2005)

No training today.  I was out really late last night...went to some country line dancing club.  I was planning on going but like 2 hours before I was suppose to wake up I got a fire call and couldn't go back to sleep after so I have just been sitting around exhausted all morning but can't get to sleep.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey ya bolt.  Congrats on the GF thing.  Should make getting in your lifting easier, not to mention cutting down on date expenses.  ("Dinner and a movie?  How about we go work legs instead?")


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 11, 2005)

PYLON!!! HAHA!!! 

Dead-mastah, YAY!!! for the girlfriend working out, it's nice to see somebody you care about taking better care of themself, isnt it? 

Dont stand that garbage from the fire-folks, its all about who's in what "posse", or whatever "side" you are on. Dont let em bring you down man! Like big Archie said, you need not worry, all of us here think highly of you!! Im happy that you can get more dough out of all of this, AND get a better job!!!  PROPS!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Bolt!!! 
Line Dancing huh?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey ya bolt.  Congrats on the GF thing.  Should make getting in your lifting easier, not to mention cutting down on date expenses.  ("Dinner and a movie?  How about we go work legs instead?")


Heya bud long time no see...where the hell ya been?  Hows life treating ya?

Maybe one day I'll get her to lift with me.  For now its all done in the privacy of her home...she has that whole people see'ing her deal still ya know.  I really don't mind though....I just like the fact that she is exercising.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> PYLON!!! HAHA!!!
> 
> Dead-mastah, YAY!!! for the girlfriend working out, it's nice to see somebody you care about taking better care of themself, isnt it?
> 
> Dont stand that garbage from the fire-folks, its all about who's in what "posse", or whatever "side" you are on. Dont let em bring you down man! Like big Archie said, you need not worry, all of us here think highly of you!! Im happy that you can get more dough out of all of this, AND get a better job!!!  PROPS!!


Heya fish how goes it?

Yea its a good feeling knowing someone is bettering themselves in that way.  Makes me very proud of her see'ing that she was so active in highschool but really is pretty inactive once she went away to college.  I'm still expecting the pic of you and your girl pal....don't think I forgot; I like to put faces to names of everyone around here!!

Yea I just keep getting more and more shit from the guys there and now they are threatening(sp?) me behind my back.  They dont have the guts to talk to me to my face so they go behind my back and bitch.  I have a feeling this saturday is going to be a major event b/c all the guys at the firehouse are having a massive bbq!  After putting a long day of work I don't want to hear that shit and if they give me lip I'm gonna drop one of them fat fucks!!  I am gona have to use every bit of myself to keep from going to blows with them.

I have figured it out though....I will make my manditory stuff and a fire call here and there for now.  I will just show my face every now and again till they smooth over and chillax!  But for now I'm not going to be seen to much.  I figure it will give me some extra QT with my girl ya know!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother Bolt!!!
> Line Dancing huh?


Doin good.  Bought to finish up my laundry and hit the sack for some solid rest tonight so I can wake up early for the gym.

Yea thats the type of dancing....bunch of people goin crazy LOL.  I wish I knew how to dance it b/c I LOVE country.  Its my fav music ever but I never got the chance to dance it.  It actually looks damn fun!!!  Maybe one day I'll figure it out and go back there!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud long time no see...where the hell ya been?  Hows life treating ya?


 Ok, I guess.  Been slacking off, a little burned out.  Starting to feel it again, so things should be getting back on track.

 I went back and caught up on your work situation.  There will always be people who can't handle someone trying improve their station in life or pick up new skills.  You can't worry about them.  They sure wouldn't worry about your thoughts if the positions were reveresed.  These are the same people who would rather complaion about the way the world is than lit a finger to change it.  Fuck 'em.

 If you need any backup at the BBQ, let me know.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ok, I guess.  Been slacking off, a little burned out.  Starting to feel it again, so things should be getting back on track.
> 
> I went back and caught up on your work situation.  There will always be people who can't handle someone trying improve their station in life or pick up new skills.  You can't worry about them.  They sure wouldn't worry about your thoughts if the positions were reveresed.  These are the same people who would rather complaion about the way the world is than lit a finger to change it.  Fuck 'em.
> 
> If you need any backup at the BBQ, let me know.


Hey don't sweat it bro...sometimes ya just do a little to much and ya need a break.  You've made such great progress you can afford to take a little breather now and again ya know!

I don't know why but your words hit hard....I think because they are just so damn true!  I appreciate it but...I truelly do!

Hahah thanks man!  I know I wont have any there so I'll be flyin solo.  But if they drive me to that point they are the ones that are gonna need help not me LOL.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

Dead-er! Yeah, im working on it, im working on it. I wanna take some pics now, have my mom bust out the camera, and what not. Then I'll take more pics when I get back from my dads, im starting a "cut"... NVM, ill post it on my journal, DIS BE ABOUT YOOOO!!

Hey, you can take em, I tell ya, I wouldnt wanna tangle with you, just because they MAY be taller than you, doesnt mean you cant smear em! But, like we say, dont let them get to you, be a better man, and keep your head high!! Now, I dont wanna condone violence, but, if they throw the first punch, dont take no crap. 

Yeah, like I say, be the bigger man, and dont let em bring you down!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)

My wife LOVES country too!!! I will be learning Line Dancing for her, it does look like a great time too!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Dead-er! Yeah, im working on it, im working on it. I wanna take some pics now, have my mom bust out the camera, and what not. Then I'll take more pics when I get back from my dads, im starting a "cut"... NVM, ill post it on my journal, DIS BE ABOUT YOOOO!!
> 
> Hey, you can take em, I tell ya, I wouldnt wanna tangle with you, just because they MAY be taller than you, doesnt mean you cant smear em! But, like we say, dont let them get to you, be a better man, and keep your head high!! Now, I dont wanna condone violence, but, if they throw the first punch, dont take no crap.
> 
> Yeah, like I say, be the bigger man, and dont let em bring you down!


Hey we will be cutting together then LOL.  I am also starting a serious cut.  I have been eating less cals but nothing to strict and lost a few lbs thus far.  But its time to cut some cals, clean everything up, and add some cardio in.  I figure in the next 2 months I'll drop anywhere from 10-15lbs if all goes the ay I plan!

I am not a big fighter at all.  Never liked fighting a whole lot but it always came natural for me to do it!  People always tried picking on the little guy and I always had to defend myself.

I am going to try my hardest to keep from going to blows but when they are drunk they get very frisky and I wont take any of that shit.  Especially if my girl is there...she is my pride and joy and if anything is said or done to her thats the end of them!

I'm gonna try and take some pics this thursday of my fat ass!  I took one with my brothers camera phoen and I look like total shit.  But never the less I will try to post some before up so you guys can see the changes.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My wife LOVES country too!!! I will be learning Line Dancing for her, it does look like a great time too!!!


Theres nothing better then it.  my girl has XM radio so we listen to it all the time in her car....Im debating getting it just so I can listen to it LOL.  Let me know how the dancing goes i would love to learn how.  It really does look so fun to do!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

Yay!! Some people who like country!! My ma raised me on the stuff, so, I am a bit partial to it, though Im hardcore, so, I like Bluegrass a bit more... "Queen of My Double-Wide" is my favorite country song...  

Anyway, yeah, Dead, the important part is to not let them bring you down, you are a good guy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 13, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yay!! Some people who like country!! My ma raised me on the stuff, so, I am a bit partial to it, though Im hardcore, so, I like Bluegrass a bit more... "Queen of My Double-Wide" is my favorite country song...
> 
> Anyway, yeah, Dead, the important part is to not let them bring you down, you are a good guy!


Man I like you more and more every day LOL   

I think I'm stronger then they are mentally.  I can take alot of abuse before it really gets to me!



Been slackin on postin my w/o's!  i didn't w/o monday but I did chest/tri tuesday and back/bi today.  Both decent days I'll post em now for ya!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 13, 2005)

*7-12-05 Chest/Tri's*

Today wasn't all that good of a day.  I went SUPER light b/c the shoulder was still bothering me some.  All the reps were in the 12-15 range which is rare for me LOL.  But hey a bad w/o is better then none.  I just wanted to activate the pecs some!

Chest:
Inc. DB Press
40's*15
45's*12*2

Cable X Over
40's*15
50's*12

Flat DB Press
40's*15*3

Tri's:
Pushdowns
100*15
120*12
140*10 PR!  

DB Skullcrushers
20's*12*2
25's*8

Single Arm Pushdowns SS'd w/ HS Single Arm Ext's
30*15 -/- 40*12
40*12 -/- 40*12

Overall it wasn't to crazy of a w/o.  Nothing done to maximal effort.  Pushdowns really surprised me!!!!  That was damn heavy LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 13, 2005)

*7-13-05 Back/Bi's*

Today was a damn kick ass day!!!!!  I have been eating an insane amount of carbs all day logn before my cut just so i can get awsome w/o's LOL.

Also got some chalk for my deads....that shit is awsome!!!  Last week I used straps and barely got 265x6 on my rack deads.  Today that was cake!  It helped on the rows as well!

Back:
Rack Deads
225*6
245*6
265*6 PR 
~~could have gone 285 but I'll save that for next week!!!!  The chalk did WONDERS!!!  I never once second guessed my grip with it I was so surprised!

BB B/o Row
105*14
115*10
125*10
135*8
~~haven't done em in a while so wasn't sure the weight to use.  Next time I'll warm up better and start heavier.

HS High Row
140*15
180*10*2
180*8

CG Cable Row SS'ed w/ Stiff Arm Pulldown
120*12 -/- 80*12
135*10 -/- 100*10
150*8 -/- 110*8

Bi's
BB Curl
65*8
75*8
85*3+2 PR!! 

DB Curl
30's*9
30's*8*2

Hammer DB Curl
25's*8*2

Overall a DAMN good w/o!!!  My back was TOAST after those supersets!  My back was just so pumped the entire time and my bi's were strong through the begining but died out fast with all those rows.  Come time for hammer curls I had shot my load already LOL!  Very pleased with todays w/o!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

Good job with those pushdowns bro! DB skullcrushers??? Thats pretty wild!

I hear ya with the workin them biceps on back day, they get SMOKED, FAST!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 13, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Good job with those pushdowns bro! DB skullcrushers??? Thats pretty wild!
> 
> I hear ya with the workin them biceps on back day, they get SMOKED, FAST!


Thanks for the kind words bud!

Never done DB skull crushers?  They are pretty good.  Any form of pressing movement or tri movement that is locked into the same plain of motion kills my shoulder.  So I cant do BB presses of any sort or anything like that.  I need both hands to be able to move freely.  Give em a try one day...just keep your elbows tucked in and pulled back.  Start light they are harder then most think.

Yea I am ussually pretty good about pulling with the elbows and I didn't even feel my bi's during the back w/o till my last few supersets when I was so tired.  Those damn BB curls on an Oly Bar really fried me out.  Especially with those forced reps and slow negatives with the 85!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

I got ya on that, bro! Slow negatives just BURN em... So how are you?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice looking back/bi workout there Deadbolt. That routine looks like something I'd like... I never actually done rack deadlifts before, I'm thinking of maybe switching over to them for a bit... I got a question though. On rack deads, do you move your legs much since the ROM is decreased, or do you move you legs like you would during a full dead and go just until you hit the rack?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2005)

Awesome w/o's BRother Bolt!!! Hows the shoulder now?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I got ya on that, bro! Slow negatives just BURN em... So how are you?


Sore LOL very SORE!!!!  My lower back and traps and killin me heh!  That was one of the best back workouts I've had in ages!!!

So whats up with you bud?!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice looking back/bi workout there Deadbolt. That routine looks like something I'd like... I never actually done rack deadlifts before, I'm thinking of maybe switching over to them for a bit... I got a question though. On rack deads, do you move your legs much since the ROM is decreased, or do you move you legs like you would during a full dead and go just until you hit the rack?


Heya bud glad to see ya in here!

Yea that w/o wasn't planned at all...I just went in and made shit up as I went along LOL.

Its good to switch up your deads every so often.  Really keeps the weights growing.  Like now I'll switch over to full deads starting next week I think.  As for moving your legs.  Id depends on where you set the rack pins at.  I set it at just below my knees so there isn't much leg work.  So when you start your legs are just slightly bent.  Just grab the bar and give it hell like a regular dead.  Be sure not to lock your legs out to fast otherwise the weight will overwhelm your back and you'll fall forwards.  Just keep it all one constant motion and you'll be fine.  Then on the way down just keep it to a controlled drop but don't let the bar slam to hard into the rack.  People really hate that LOL.  Once you set up the rack and get into position its pretty simple to see how you are going to be moving with you legs and back and everything.  So just set it up and you'll realize the ROM and the technique pretty much.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o's BRother Bolt!!! Hows the shoulder now?


Heya brotha!!!!!  Shoulder is doing good!  Much better then last week.  It was burning during that back w/o LOL but its just because all those sets had very little rest in between them.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

Well yesterday I worked later then ever LOL.  Went in at 2pm didn'tget out till 12am!!  All the drivers called out sick so I was the only one driving....had patients all backed up clear across the map.

I slept in nice and late today b/c its my day off!!!!!!    My body is so sore though its crazy.  That back w/o nailed me hard!!  I wont be going to the gym till like 3 today so I have time to rest up.  Guess I'll just go do all my errands before the gym today.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

Just read this in my email thought you guys may like it (AA, Riss, Fish):

Does evil exist?" 

The university professor challenged his students with this 
question. 
"Did God create everything that exists?" 
A student bravely replied, "Yes, he did!" 
"God created everything?" The professor asked. 
"Yes, sir," the student replied. 

The professor answered, "If God created everything, then God created evil since evil exists, and according to the principal that our works define who we are, then God is evil." 

The student became quiet before such an answer. The professor was quite pleased with himself and boasted to the students that he had proven once more that Christian faith was a myth. 


Another student raised his hand and said, "Can I ask you a question professor?" 
"Of course," replied the professor . 
The student stood up and asked, "Professor, does cold exist?" 
"What! kind of question is this? Of course it exists. Have you never
been cold?" The students snickered at the young man's question. 

The young man replied, "In fact sir, cold does not exist. According to the laws of physics, what we consider cold is in reality the absence of heat. 
Heat is what makes a body or matter have or transmit energy. Absolute zero  (-460 degrees F) is the total absence of heat; all matter becomes inert and incapable of reaction at that temperature. Cold does not exist. 

We have created this word to describe how we feel if we have no heat."

 The student continued, "Professor, does darkness exist?" 
The professor responded, "Of course it does." 

The student replied, "Once again you are wrong, sir, darkness does not exist either. Darkness is in reality the absence of light. Light we can study, but not darkness. In fact, we can use Newton's prism to break white light into many colors and study the various wavelengths of each color. You cannot measure complete darkness. A simple ray of light can break into a world of darkness and illuminate it. How can you know how dark a certain space is? 
You measure the amount of light present. Isn't this correct?

 Darkness is a term used by man to describe what happens when there is not light
present." 

Finally, the young man asked the professor, "Sir, does evil exist?" 

Now uncertain, the professor responded, "Of course, as I have already said. We see it every day. It is in the daily example of man's inhumanity to man. It is in the multitude of crime and violence everywhere in the world. These manifestations are nothing else but evil." 

To this the student replied, "Evil does not exist, sir, or at least it does not exist unto itself! . Evil is simply the a absence of God. It is just like darkness and cold, a word that man has created to describe the absence of God. God did not create evil.

Evil is not like faith or love that exist, just as does light and heat. Evil is the result of what happens when man does not have God's love present in his heart. It's like the cold that
comes when there is no heat or the darkness that comes when there is no light." 
The professor sat down. 
The young man's name .........Albert Einstein


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

HAHA!!! TAKE THAT HIPPIES, EVEN ALBERT EINSTEIN KNEW GOD EXIIIIISTS... 

 Thats for Dead and Alby


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

*OUTSTANDING* Post Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2005)

I gotta say, that's still REALLY good!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 15, 2005)

Heya fellas thanks for stoppin in!!!

I did legs and shoulders yesterday but didn't write anything down.  They wer ebot half asses b/c i couldn't do a full fledged delt w/o b/c I didn't wanna hurt it and legs I had to much work to do last night so couldn't afford to get tired.

Did some DB MP's, side laterals, front raises, b/o rear delts, leg press, leg ext's, llc's, and sitting leg curls.  Nothing crazy.

Washnight was horrible.  Cleaned the basement out...had to lift the OLD cast iron lockers out of the basement and into a dump truck.  We worked non stop for 3 hours.  I am so damn sore right now its crazy.  I don't have much time to post right now or visit journals but tonight I will.  Gotta run yall!!!

PS: FISH!!!!!!!!   You beast you LOL loving the farmers tan!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey Brother MoFo ,


How's it going ?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 15, 2005)

Liftin' real life iron for a change, huh?  Sounds beastly!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Brother MoFo ,
> 
> 
> How's it going ?


Grandpa MoFo...its been to long since you've stopped by!!!

Life is goin good....takin it one step at a time and enjoying as much of it as I can.  Been some drama but its nothing I can't handle!

How about yourself?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Liftin' real life iron for a change, huh?  Sounds beastly!


Yea putting them muskles to good use!  LOL  They were a bitch to move but it got done!  

How ya been bud haven't seen ya around!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2005)

Just droppin in to see how My Brother Bolt is doin today!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea putting them muskles to good use!  LOL  They were a bitch to move but it got done!
> 
> How ya been bud haven't seen ya around!


 Haven't been around much, but working on it.  Between work and school have been swamped.

 How did the BBQ go?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just droppin in to see how My Brother Bolt is doin today!!!


    Doin good.  Just got home from work headin over to the BBQ!!  Wish me luck!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Haven't been around much, but working on it.  Between work and school have been swamped.
> 
> How did the BBQ go?


Yea I hear ya bud time is tight.  I appreciate you being able to stop by!!!

I'm on my way to the bbq in a few minutes!  Its gonna be good...I was arguing with my girl all night and had a shitty day at work so I'm all raring to go and kick someones ass!!  I'm trying to mellow out before I go so I can try to enjoy myself!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2005)

Have fun at the BBQ! Sorry about the fight, they always feel like crap.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I hear ya bud time is tight.  I appreciate you being able to stop by!!!
> 
> I'm on my way to the bbq in a few minutes! Its gonna be good...I was arguing with my girl all night and had a shitty day at work so I'm all raring to go and kick someones ass!! I'm trying to mellow out before I go so I can try to enjoy myself!


 I'll be thinking about you while I'm grilling tonite.  Hope it goes well.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 17, 2005)

Well everyone sorry I couldn't get on.  BBQ went REALLY good LOL.  Went there everyone was really kewl...I think they have accepted what I'm doing and why!  I didn't have any problems what so ever and all the people I was really angry at were like the kewlest of people.  I had zero problems....well party wise.  Getting up this mornign for my shift at the ambulance core was a different story.  Hangovers are a bitch!!

We all drank alot which I regret but I haven't done it in such a long time I didn't mind getting a little crazy.  I hate being half way decent at beer pong b/c I couldn't leave the table till I lost and after so many games straight I think the beer was coming out of my eyes!!!

But overall I'm coping now...still got a nasty hangover but tomorrow I'll be fine!  Off to get some sleep so I can getup early for the gym.  Gnight all!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 18, 2005)

*7-18-05 Back/Bi's*

Today was a good day!!  Heres what i did:

_20 minutes mod cardio
shoulder warm up
_
*Back*:(same as last weeks)
_Rack Deads_
245*6
275*4 PR!
285*3 PR! 
Drop 185*12
~~I'm still pissed I didn't hit 285*4 reps...I thought for sure I had it but just craped after 3!  I'm happy I moved that weight but will try for 4 next week.

_BB B/o Rows_
115*10
135*9
135*8

_HS High Row_
180*12
180*10*2
_
HS Horiz. Row_
105*12
120*10*2

_CG Cbl Row SS'ed w/ Stiff Arm Pulldowns_
135*10 -/- 100*10
150*8 -/- 120*8

*Bi's:*
_BB Curl_
65*8
75*6
75*7
~~Couldn't get a the right grip width so I the power wasn't there.

_DB Curl_
30's*8*2
_
Machine Preacher_
60*10*2

_DB Hammer Curl_
25's*10
30's*8

_Abs
More shoulder rehab_

Overall it was a really good day.  I felt so pumped and beefy the entire time.  Really good day mentally as well as physically.  Cardio even though it was light busted me a little...I need to adjust.  Come time for bi's I was already really tired!

Deads need work.  I need to start focusing on the locking out with high weights.  I did a full rep but the lockout wasn't a text book one.  I need to pull a little harder on the traps and squeeze it back longer.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice wo DB  

Congrats on the PR's .  Looking like a strong MoFo


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 19, 2005)

*7-19-05 Chest*

*riss & GW* Thanks fellas I appreciate it!!

10 minute warm up on elyptical
Extensive shoulder work lol
Calves

Chest:
DB Flat Press
55's*10
60's*10
65's*3+2
60's*8
~~I'm getting stronger in my muscle stamina but my overall power is not like it use to be.  I use to be able to go alot heavier with low reps but now it seems my muscles have pulled a 180 and are now the opposite.  Very drastic change from the 60's to the 65's!

Pec Deck
105*12
90*15
~~didn't like these to much on the shoulders...stick to cable X overs from now on.

Incline DB Press
45's*10*2
40's*10
~~5 second ecentric 1 second pause 5 second concentric.  That was harder then I thought LOL I don't know how you do it all the time Arch!

Overall it was a sosos workout.  Nothing special.  Really didn't have much time to do much else I had to run and do other things.  I felt it was a good time to stop before more shoulder problems occured so thats my story and I'm sticking to it LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 19, 2005)

W00t got out of work early lol...off to spend some time with the ol' lady!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Great last 2 w/o's Brother Bolt!!! Hows the shoulder now? Have a great time with the woobie, ya deserve it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great last 2 w/o's Brother Bolt!!! Hows the shoulder now? Have a great time with the woobie, ya deserve it!!!


Thanks bud!!  Shoulder is doing good!!

Took today off....just not feeling it today.  Today is a much needed rest day then tomorrow legs and friday tri's/shoulders.  Be back to post later got some stuff to do!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks bud!!  Shoulder is doing good!!
> 
> Took today off....just not feeling it today.  Today is a much needed rest day then tomorrow legs and friday tri's/shoulders.  Be back to post later got some stuff to do!


I hear ya, sometimes ya gotta take off!!! Enjoy the rest and look forward to your future w/o's!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> W00t got out of work early lol...off to spend some time with the ol' lady!


 ol' lady    is that a promotion or demotion ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ol' lady    is that a promotion or demotion ?


Thats a good thing....if she gets that title from me that means she is going to be around for a while.  She's a keeper!!!  She's the only girl that has ever taken care of me like she did the other day.  I was home sick all day yesterday and she stayed with me from sun up to sun down taking care of me.  If thats not a good girl man I don't know what is!!



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya, sometimes ya gotta take off!!! Enjoy the rest and look forward to your future w/o's!!!


Heya man thanks for stoppin in!  I guess I have to wait till next week.  Just had a nice working house fire and tomorrow I have a fire attck drill.  I'll post about it in a bit!



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

>


Heya pal how ya doin?  Hows the music gig goin?  Didn't you have another event coming up or something like that?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 21, 2005)

7-20-05 Sick day!

I took the day off from the gym b/c I just wasn't feeling all there and come about noon it just hit me!!!  I was dead sick...couldn't even move.  My girl got me some meds and hung out with me all day till I got better.  My stomach is still bothering me 2day but its not as bad!!

7-21-05 Morning Fire!!!!

This morning at 6:32am there was a report of a working structure fire!!!  and man what a blaze it was.  Got to the firehouse and we rolled.  Unfortunatly it was on the other side of the town so we were one of the last ones to arrive.  Just tag'ed a hydrant and brought a line to the rear.  Once all the flames were down I went in for overhaul!  That was a mission boy....full gear riping walls down.  This house was a DAMN MESS!!!!!  These people lived like pigs.  So after we re-modled the house and re arranged some walls  we packed up and left.  It was all over the news but I could have cared less...just doin my job!!!  

My entire body is soooo sore right now.  You would never believe how many muscles you use fighting a fire!!  Its insane.  My legs back shoulders arms EVERYTHING lol.  Well I'm off to shower and head down to the fire scene so I can check it out!  be back later tonight!

PS: Wont be able to hit the gym tomorrow b/c I'm going to a drill at the academy for some mass confidence fire drills and some live fire attacks.  Should be fun!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2005)

Incredible day!!! Sorry your feelin bad, hope you get better soon!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible day!!! Sorry your feelin bad, hope you get better soon!!!


Thanks bud!  Still got some stomach pains and a headache but I'll manage.  Just gonna rest up as much as possible this weekend!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya pal how ya doin?  Hows the music gig goin?  Didn't you have another event coming up or something like that?


Good buddy  Gettin ripped  
I play nearly every Sunday, 3 times....  we do 8.30, 10.30 and 6.00 services...
Love it 

By the sounds of your story, i think your a little pyromaniac...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks bud!  Still got some stomach pains and a headache but I'll manage.  Just gonna rest up as much as possible this weekend!


   You deserve it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 22, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Good buddy  Gettin ripped
> I play nearly every Sunday, 3 times....  we do 8.30, 10.30 and 6.00 services...
> Love it
> 
> By the sounds of your story, i think your a little pyromaniac...


Glad ya enjoy it!

A true fireman loves fire...if they didn't they would fear it and then you would never be able to act under pressure in the mist of a dangerous situation.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 22, 2005)

Heya DB...hope you're feeing better.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya DB...hope you're feeing better.



Yea I'm doin good.

Was suppose to go away this weekend but the person covering for me at the ambulance core just backed ut so I need to find someone to cover me or else I can't go.  Lil bumbed but I have a few members to call.  If no one can cover I'm shit outta luck all weekend!  Of to make some phone calls!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 24, 2005)

Dead, you rock! I miss ya, bro, I miss ya!! My dad's got the XM radio, and I get to listen to Bluegrass all the time, its sweeeeet!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 24, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Dead, you rock! I miss ya, bro, I miss ya!! My dad's got the XM radio, and I get to listen to Bluegrass all the time, its sweeeeet!


 Heya man!!!  Just got back from the moutains.  I found someone to cover me and took off right after work yesterday.  Just relaxed and hung out all weekend....damn good time!!

Nothing new to report really....just the same ol' shit!  Back to the gym 2morrow!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 25, 2005)

*7-25-05 Back/Bi's*

Not to great of a day.  Didn't do rehab all week so my shoulder was bothering me...even after the warmup.  And I thought I could have gotten by with eating enough yesterday and drinking more water but no....I drank way to much this weekend and didn't eat enough food.  Still a tad dehydrated from being sickl then drinkin alot.  So I knew today was going to be a shitty day!

Back:
Full Deads
225*4*2
225*3
~~haven't done these in like a month so I knew they would be low but not that low.  I figured I'd nail 6-8 on these but this shit felt heavy!!  I will no longer cycle that long between rack and full deads anymore.  I think I'll do every 3 weeks..full, then rack, then sumo then repeat!

BB Rows
115*10
135*8*2

HS Low Row
140*12
180*10
180*8

HS Horizantal Row
120*10*3

Bi's
EZbar Preacher Curl
50*8
60*6

DB Curl
30's*8
25's*10

Corey Curls
30's*15
40's*12

Abs/Shoulder Rehab

Overall nothing special.  Bi's REALLY sucked....just had nothing left in me for em.  Maybe I'll hit em again at the end of this week b/c they got no intensity what so ever.  But what can you expect I was sick all last week then drank all weekend so I can't expect much more then what I got.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2005)

> I think I'll do every 3 weeks..full, then rack, then sumo then repeat!


yeah , it doesn't take long to lose your strength in an exercise, at least not for me


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

Pretty good lookin w/o there, especially coming back from being sick!!! Hope you feel 100% soon my Friend!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> But what can you expect I was sick all last week then drank all weekend so I can't expect much more then what I got.


  Yeah  There's a good combo for ya... 
 Just what are you thinkin boy!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 25, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah  There's a good combo for ya...
> Just what are you thinkin boy!!


Well when I was sick I was thinkin....man I feel like I'm gonna die !!  
When I was drunk I was thinkin...man how come I can't feel my face  !! 
When I was hung over I was thinkin...why did I do that   !!  LOL

I know I know its no time to make jokes...I'm sorry!!  But its summer...I'm on break...and all the boys from the firehouse were there!  I only do this for like 2 months out of the year....the other 10 months of the year I don't even drink; only over the summer at the BBQ's.  



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Pretty good lookin w/o there, especially coming back from being sick!!! Hope you feel 100% soon my Friend!!!


Thanks bud!  I feelmuch better today!!  Little shoulder tingle but I'm gonna ice it tonight and I'll be 100% for chest/tri's tomorrow!  Thanks for the kind words bud!!



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> yeah , it doesn't take long to lose your strength in an exercise, at least not for me


Heya bud how goes it?!

Yea I hear ya...some exercises I can go forever without doing them and just jump right back into them with no problems but others man it kills me the drastic difference!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well when I was sick I was thinkin....man I feel like I'm gonna die !!
> When I was drunk I was thinkin...man how come I can't feel my face  !!
> When I was hung over I was thinkin...why did I do that   !!  LOL


Well at least it sounds like you've got yourself convinced


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 26, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Well at least it sounds like you've got yourself convinced


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 26, 2005)

*6-26-05 Chest/Tri's--Inspired my Arch*

Today was an intense w/o!!!  No rest intervals what so ever.  Just moving from one set to another.  All the supersets were within 2-3 feet so the supersets were REALLY killer!!!  Then it was a walk over to the next superset station!  I set it all up before I even started!

Chest:
Flat DB Press -/- Cable X Over
55's*10 -/- 40's*10
55's*8 -/- 40's*8

Incl. BB Press -/- DB Pullover
115*8 -/- 50*12
95*12 -/- 60*10
~~Shoulder pain so went extra light.  I don't like the restricted range of motion w/ BB's!

Incl. DB Press -/- DB Flat Fly
40's*6 -/- 20's*12
40's*10 -/- 25's*10 
~~not sure why I go an extra 4 reps here LOL.

Tri's:
EZ BAr Skullcrushers -/- Vbar Pushdown
60*10 -/- 110*6
60*7 -/- 90*6
~~tri's got a good beating from chest b/c I can no longer bench wide...always narrow.  So this was expected to be as low as it was!

Single Arm Pushdown -/- Single Arm HS Ext.
30*12 -/- 40*12
30*10 -/- 40*10

Dropset DB French Press 
45*10
40*8
35*8

Calves/Shoulder Rehab

Shoulder was bothing me a tad today so I went light but kept a strict mind/muscle connection.  Did ALOT of slow negatives and the total TUT was insane!  Overall it was a very intense w/o!!!!  I miss my shock w/o's from prrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also can't wait till I start training solo again!  I love training with my cousin when I have nothing to do all day but when Im on a tight schedual like I am now I need to get in and do my thing without waiting.  So come fall semester I'm sure I will be working out either VERY early morning or night time so he wont be with me!  I think I'll start prrs again then!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Today was an intense w/o!!! No rest intervals what so ever. Just moving from one set to another. All the supersets were within 2-3 feet so the supersets were REALLY killer!!! Then it was a walk over to the next superset station! I set it all up before I even started!
> 
> Chest:
> Flat DB Press -/- Cable X Over
> ...


Whoa !!!!!  You intense MoFo


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Whoa !!!!!  You intense MoFo


Thanks bud!  Felt good to get a mean ass sweat going...Today's w/o made me really miss p/rr/s thought LOL!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 26, 2005)

Excelent w/o today BRother!!! Hope the shoulder is okay!!! It really looked intense, I agree with BRother Gary too


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excelent w/o today BRother!!! Hope the shoulder is okay!!! It really looked intense, I agree with BRother Gary too


Heya bud thanks!!!  It was more fun then everything b/c the entire w/o was like one super long superset with a dropset at the end LOL.

Today I think is shoulders....its all I have left b/c 2morrow is legs so it should go fast.  I have been pounding down alot of cals lately in hopes to help my body recoup!  Been drinking a ton of water...close to 5 liters a day like I use to in the past.  Im determined to make my body jump back into gear.

I've noticed my hunger coming back every 2 hours again.  For the longest time I was lucky if I ate twice a day b/c of time restraints but for a while now I've gone back to 5-7 meals a day and my metabolism is catching up again.  I am very pleased.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 27, 2005)

*7-27-05 delts*

Today was a good day...didn't go crazy or nuttin but felt strong.

DB Milt Press
40's*12
45's*8
50's*6
Mach MP
70*20  last week I barely got 12 with 60!

DB Front Raise
20's*15
25's*10

DB Side Lateral
20's*12*2

DB B/O lateral (rear delt) 
20's*10
stopped b/c it caused paind...alot!!

Also tried to do some reverse pec deck but that was brutal as well!!!  So that is my probblemed area I need to work on now!

MP's felt strong...they went up very easy!  I see myself being able to go much heavier with them in the near future without causing any pain!

Everything else was just sorta going through the motion b/c I don't want to get carried away with working my shoulders to much right now.  It still way to early!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2005)

Lookin GOOD!!! Thats a bummer that rev. pec decs hurt too, thats what I use when my shoulder acts up   What about Face pulls?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 27, 2005)

Are you doing those military presses seated or standing? If you're doing them seated, is it a full bench at max incline, or is it one of the shorter backed 90 degree seats?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin GOOD!!! Thats a bummer that rev. pec decs hurt too, thats what I use when my shoulder acts up   What about Face pulls?


Face pulls do not bother me but I just dont "feel" it getting worked.  I feel like my traps get in the way to much maybe or other muscles are doing the work.  I will get the form down though so I can hit my rear delts some more........hopefully!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 27, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Are you doing those military presses seated or standing? If you're doing them seated, is it a full bench at max incline, or is it one of the shorter backed 90 degree seats?


Seated....one notch off of 90 degrees.  Yea I know the weights should be higher but I don't want to push it.  Standing I was never big on unless it is with a BB but I can't do them just yet and a full 90 deg is uncomfortable for me right now.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 27, 2005)

Lots 70x12 is plenty, highest i ever did was 50's by 5 or so. I can't do much on BB either...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Lots 70x12 is plenty, highest i ever did was 50's by 5 or so. I can't do much on BB either...


The 70*20 was on a machine.  After I do a few sets of DB milt press's I like to finish it off with some light high rep machine presses just to toast the delts completely.  Best I ever got on db's was like 60's*4 but that was a while ago.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 28, 2005)

No legs today....I am just way to tired and I have to get my house organized.  My entire family just left for vacation for the next 3 weeks so I got stuck babysitting 3 dogs and a cat.  The dogs take more pills then a 112 y/o man I swear to god.  I have a friggin graph chart and shit its insane!  It took me over an hour to feed them and let them out.  

Tomorrow I have to wake up even earlier just to let them out and shit before work.  I will def try to get to the gym tomorrow after work but I'm not making any promises.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No legs today....I am just way to tired and I have to get my house organized. My entire family just left for vacation for the next 3 weeks so I got stuck babysitting 3 dogs and a cat. The dogs take more pills then a 112 y/o man I swear to god. I have a friggin graph chart and shit its insane! It took me over an hour to feed them and let them out.
> 
> Tomorrow I have to wake up even earlier just to let them out and shit before work. I will def try to get to the gym tomorrow after work but I'm not making any promises.


Hey it's Dr. Doolittle !!!  I don't evny you today !


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hahaha, that's hilarious because my parents are going to Japan on August first, and my brother and law and sister are going to Sturgess(sp?) that same week... So I get to babysit not only our dog and cat, but my brother in law and sister's as well...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hahaha, that's hilarious because my parents are going to Japan on August first, and my brother and law and sister are going to Sturgess(sp?) that same week... So I get to babysit not only our dog and cat, but my brother in law and sister's as well...


I baby sit my little cousins all week so this is like a 3 week break from them LOL.  I don't midn the kids...they are pretty cute so they are kewl.  My dogs aren't bad but they get babied!!  My old english pointer was a working dog and we never spoiled him...he was my favorite dog and easy to tend to!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey it's Dr. Doolittle !!!  I don't evny you today !


LOL funny.  Well I envy you all the time haha.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL funny. Well I envy you all the time haha.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Face pulls do not bother me but I just dont "feel" it getting worked.  I feel like my traps get in the way to much maybe or other muscles are doing the work.  I will get the form down though so I can hit my rear delts some more........hopefully!!!!


Just keep at 'em, you'll defiantly feel the rear delts hard when you get 'em down!!! Hows it goin my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2005)

so...what's a face pull?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just keep at 'em, you'll defiantly feel the rear delts hard when you get 'em down!!! Hows it goin my Friend!!!


Heya bud glad ya stopped in!!  Yea I guess I'ma just have to work harder at it.  I need to work harder at hittin my quads and hams more though....I can never seem to get my fourth w/o in though...something always comes up!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...what's a face pull?


HOLY SHIT!!!!  Look who stopped in...lol.  Welcome back bud glad to see ya around these parts...just wasn't the same without ya!

A face pull hits the rear delts....I use a cable off the top pulley and just pull a rope to the sides of my face.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

Thats the nature of the beast my Friend!!! Just do what you can do, it'll fall in place for ya!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...what's a face pull?


Keep your elbows up too...  That may be your problem DB.....?
Great to see you hittin it hard, hows the progress feel... your w8 and bf%, gettin some muscle on??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats the nature of the beast my Friend!!! Just do what you can do, it'll fall in place for ya!!!


I'm workin on it....just as long as I keep at it I'll get better.  I have faith it will all fall together!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 31, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Keep your elbows up too...  That may be your problem DB.....?
> Great to see you hittin it hard, hows the progress feel... your w8 and bf%, gettin some muscle on??


Heya bud thanks for poppin in!

Yea I keep my elbows in the same plain as the cable....it all stays level ig you look from the side.  But hey maybe its time to get one of the guys to watch me and make sure I'm doing em right.

Progress is good...I'm getting stronger every day.  BF isn't going down to much at all but I'm adding some LBM on.  I am just keeping it fairly clean but eating enough cals to keep growing.  I will go on a cut later on b/c I am to happy with all my gains I have been getting right now and don't wanna lose it!!  Weight is still somewhere around 190-191.  I came down from about 196 within the past month and a half or so.  But thats just because I cut out my sugars and so much fat....now its just clean carbs, leaner protein and a small amount of efa's!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm workin on it....just as long as I keep at it I'll get better.  I have faith it will all fall together!


    It WILL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> But hey maybe its time to get one of the guys to watch me and make sure I'm doing em right.


now me...I'd personally like to have a female PT...but whatever makes you happy...

Was'sup, DB! 191? Gawd, I've so much work to do to get my fat carcass down there....But, it IS gonna happen..so watch out, brotha....

Face pulls then...might be a nice break from the other rear delt exercises I do...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> now me...I'd personally like to have a female PT...but whatever makes you happy...
> 
> Was'sup, DB! 191? Gawd, I've so much work to do to get my fat carcass down there....But, it IS gonna happen..so watch out, brotha....
> 
> Face pulls then...might be a nice break from the other rear delt exercises I do...


LOL yea well they cost to damn much....

I have faith in ya bud....I know it will!!!

Yea face pulls are suppose to be really awsome I just don't feel em....I like wide grip cable rows better,.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Face pulls do not bother me but I just dont "feel" it getting worked.  I feel like my traps get in the way to much maybe or other muscles are doing the work.  I will get the form down though so I can hit my rear delts some more........hopefully!!!!


What rep range are you doing your face pulls in? Should be higher, like around 15-20. Are you doing any rotator cuff exercises?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> What rep range are you doing your face pulls in? Should be higher, like around 15-20. Are you doing any rotator cuff exercises?


Heya pal thanks for droppin in!  Hows everything....arm still bothering you?

Yea I use anywhere from 12-20 reps with them otherwise if i go any heavier I feel my traps do more work.  And yes I do alot of cuff work.  I use my hour glass band every time I go to the gym as well as other db exercises which I don't know the names.  I work them alot and it has been paying off some....def getting stronger.  But I need to get to the gym more often.  I am gonna try and work some stuff out so I can get asome more cuff rehab in as well as some cardio.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2005)

O and BTW I hit 300 on my rack deads today!!!!  I dont have the time to post the w/o but 300 is my new 1RM on rack deads with a solid lockout and a slow negative LOL.  Off to work!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice work, was that with straps or without?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> O and BTW I hit 300 on my rack deads today!!!!  I dont have the time to post the w/o but 300 is my new 1RM on rack deads with a solid lockout and a slow negative LOL.  Off to work!!!


   AWESOME job my Friend!!!

 It better have been strapless


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice work, was that with straps or without?


Straps!?!?!?!  Straps?!?!?!  they are for pussies   

It was *RAW*no belt no straps no buzzers no whistles!!!

I'll post the entire w/o after I take a shower!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> AWESOME job my Friend!!!
> 
> It better have been strapless


C'mon you should know me well enough for that bud!!  I actually just ordered a COC and a book on grip training from ironmind!   I was the grip of a beast damnit!!

Thanks for the support bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2005)

*8-1-05 Back/Bi's*

Had zero time to w/o today so i just did some quick rack deads then everything else was superseted for back and bi's.

Back:
Rack Deads
245*6
275*4
300*1 *PR!!* 
drop 225*6

T-Bar Row ss'ed w/ Stiff arm Pulldowns
90*8 -/- 90*12
90*8 -/- 110*8

DB Row ss'ed w/ HS High Row
55's*10 -/- 140*10
55's*8 -/- 140*10

DS HS Horiz row
120*8 -/- 105*8 -/- 90*8

Bi's
BB Curl
65*8*2

DS Db Curl
30's*8 -/- 25's*8 -/- 20's*10 -/- 15's*10   

Today would have been a really good day but I had to rush through so it really sucked!  Hit a major PR on my rack deads.  I'ma stick with these for a while longer (even though I said I wasn't) till they get to be some solid reps at 300.  It went up super slow but I got a really solid lock out and a slow negative so I was happy.

Bi's were screaming after that quad drop set.  I put alot of intensity into the workout with no rest after any of the sets.  I was sweating my ass off!!!  I feel tomorrow will be a really good chest day...just gotta wait and see!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2005)

*300 !!!! *

Way to go MoFo


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *300 !!!! *
> 
> Way to go MoFo


  Thanks bud!!!  It was one hell of a rep LOL!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2005)

*8-2-05 Chest!*

I promised ya an awsome day and I had one!  The weights aren't crazy like monstars or archies but hell they are decent enough for me!  Still held back some with the shoulder though...didn't get to crazy!

Chest:
Incline DB Press
45's*12
50's*10
55's*8
60's*6 *PR!!*
~~never thought I would be able to go this heavy on inclines with my shoulder in its shape!  These felt really easy....had it not been for an injured shoulder I would def push it to 65's or 70's but I opted to keep my shoulder and stay lighter!

Cable X Over
50's*12
60's*8

Flat/Decline DB Press
50's*10
55's*8
55's*6
~~I put a thick 45 under the foot of the bench b/c someone was on the decline bench.  This made it like an in between flat and decline...its was pretty kewl!!  Didn't think my chest would have been able to put up the 55's but I managed without to much of a strugle!

SS DB Flys -/- DB Pullover
25's*12 -/- 55*10
~~Finished off with a quick SS here.  Just something to wrap it up...went very slow and good solid squeezes each rep!

Abz/Rehab

Overall a really good w/o!  I felt very very strong today and there was little shoulder pain!  I hope these w/o's keep up b/c I am enjoying it very much.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 2, 2005)

First things first, *300* Awesome job!!!    

Congrats on that my Friend!!! Your other w/o was great too, especially on the Inclines, glad there is no shoulder pain too!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> First things first, *300* Awesome job!!!
> 
> Congrats on that my Friend!!! Your other w/o was great too, especially on the Inclines, glad there is no shoulder pain too!!!


Thanks brotha!  I'm on my way to cathing you..... yea OK!!

Just an update.  I don't know if you guys remember what happen to fishorcutbait when he hurt his neck ont he leg press?  But the same thing happened to me on inclines.  I went to adjust my shoulders and strained my neck...very hard to turn my head right now.  I have been rubbing it and all but its really killing me!!  I hope it doesn't affect my leg w/o tomorrow!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2005)

No gym today....woke up and couldn't move my neck!  It hurts so damn much.  We'll see how it goes for tomorrow!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No gym today....woke up and couldn't move my neck! It hurts so damn much. We'll see how it goes for tomorrow!


Yesterdays wo ....  
PR  
Today ...   eh, take the day of bud


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yesterdays wo ....
> PR
> Today ...   eh, take the day of bud


Thanks bud!!  Yea today I needed off but tomorrow I'll rip it up!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey there buddy 

I see you're on the ball.  Sorry about your neck.  Try an ice pack and some stretching.

Anyway, just wanted to stop in and say a fast hello and then return to work.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hey there buddy
> 
> I see you're on the ball.  Sorry about your neck.  Try an ice pack and some stretching.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to stop in and say a fast hello and then return to work.


Hey where the heck have you been?????  I miss ya around here!

yea I'm getting back on track...slowely but I'm gettin there!

So hows everything goin for ya?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks brotha!  I'm on my way to cathing you..... yea OK!!
> 
> Just an update.  I don't know if you guys remember what happen to fishorcutbait when he hurt his neck ont he leg press?  But the same thing happened to me on inclines.  I went to adjust my shoulders and strained my neck...very hard to turn my head right now.  I have been rubbing it and all but its really killing me!!  I hope it doesn't affect my leg w/o tomorrow!


You'll pass me in no time!!!  
Sorry to hear about your neck, hope it gets better my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You'll pass me in no time!!!
> Sorry to hear about your neck, hope it gets better my Friend!!!


Neck is almost 100%...almost!  But its getting good!!

Give me another 6 months and I'll hope to be hitting some killer deads and maybe even be able to bench again!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2005)

*8-4-05 Delts/Tri's*

Today was a shitty day in the gym.  I didn't eat much at all yesterday so I think that had something to do with it.  I hate a big shake before I went to bed and a decent size breakfast but I think that made me more sluggish then anything.

Delts:
Db Milt Press
40's*10
50's*8
50's*6
Mach press.
90*12
80*14

Rev Pec Deck
60*10*2
~~pain...me no like!!

Face pulls
80*12
90*12
90*12
~~still don't like these

Single arm face pulls
50*17*2
~~LOVE these...hits your rear delts so much more....gonna stick with em for a while!

Front raises ss'ed with side laterals
10's*12 
15's*12
~~Both arms at same time do a front raise then side lat then all over again.  These burned like hell!!!

Tri's:
100*12
120*12
130*10
120*12
100*12
~~15 second RI's!

I tried to do legs but my MCL in my left knee is acting up again since I tore it earlier this year!

I did 5 sets of squats with light weight...2 with 135 then 3 with 185 and just didn't have it in me.  I am gonan try tomorrow and get a full leg w/o in.

Shoulders weren't hit to great today....really good mp's but everything else lagged big time!  Tri's I was just to damn tired to finish an entire w/o so I hammered em with some quick pushdowns and took off.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey, it looks like for the most part you have made great strides in your recovery.  In particular, congratulation on that 300 deadlift.  3 plates is right around the corner.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 5, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Neck is almost 100%...almost!  But its getting good!!
> 
> Give me another 6 months and I'll hope to be hitting some killer deads and maybe even be able to bench again!!


  
W/o is lookin great my Friend!!! I sent you some info, hope it's enough, let me know!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2005)

hola, mi amigo! Dang..think we have all strained our necks one way or the other...I have done the same dang thing you did...glad u are feeling better...
Well, I better get offm y butt and get to the gym, or I am not gonna make it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, mi amigo! Dang..think we have all strained our necks one way or the other...I have done the same dang thing you did...glad u are feeling better...
> Well, I better get offm y butt and get to the gym, or I am not gonna make it.


Que pasa primo!  Yea that shit hrut with my neck but its getting alot better.  I have just been takin it easy with it and now I'm set to w/o again!  Sorry to hear ya did it to yourself....guess we just all have to be more carefull LOL.  Thats right you get to the gym or I may catch up to some of your lifts LOL....



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> W/o is lookin great my Friend!!! I sent you some info, hope it's enough, let me know!!!


Hey bud thanks for the kind words.  I don't feel shit in my shoulders or tri's today but those 5 sets of squats nailed me.  Each rep took about 10 seconds b/c I was going for the whole TUT deal and my legs are sore as hell today!



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey, it looks like for the most part you have made great strides in your recovery.  In particular, congratulation on that 300 deadlift.  3 plates is right around the corner.


Holy shit where have you been bro?!?!  Last time I talked to ya you were still doing westside then you fell off the side of the earth!  How have ya been?  Ever go back to prrs?  Still at the airport job?  Damn man come back and fill me in!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Que pasa primo!  Yea that shit hrut with my neck but its getting alot better.  I have just been takin it easy with it and now I'm set to w/o again!  Sorry to hear ya did it to yourself....guess we just all have to be more carefull LOL.  Thats right you get to the gym or I may catch up to some of your lifts LOL....


well...I am sure you have pased me..


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2005)

Didn't get any sleep last night....maybe an hour or 2.  As soon as I went to sleep I got a firecall for smoke coming out of an AC unit.  Once we got there I noticed the free-on (sp? lol) was leaking out.  As we started to bring it down the steps the pipe broke open and I was covered in the shit.  All in my eyes and everything.  After that I couldn't go back to sleep the rest of the night b/c I had a massive headache and my eyes were burning.  So I stayed up doing archies diet till morning before work.  Then showered and went to work.

Right now I feel really sick I am guessing from lack of sleep and food b/c I have had no appetite.  I'll post later tonight but for now I'm reasting!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 6, 2005)

Sounds like a wild night there DB  

Get some rest !


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, I hope you feel better and get your much deserved rest my Friend!!! Thank you SO much for your help!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2005)

Yea so you know how I said I was gonna rest....never happened!  I went down to the ambulance core to eat with my girl and our friends and I was swamped all night with calls.  As soon as the shift ended....bout midnight....we went out to a friends house.  Hung out there till about 2:30 when the pager went off for a massive car wreck with possible fatality.  As soon as we got there we loaded a guy into the rig and the medic hooked up the IV as we pumped and compressed him the entire was to the hospital.  He was pronounced dead upon arrival I believe.

It was a pretty sick wreck....little honda hit a tele pole doin about 50-60mph.  Thing was toast.  Got to sleep about 5:30am and am up at 11am for my sunday shift from 12-6pm.  See ya guys later tonight!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that!!! Hope you can get caught up with relaxation soon my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2005)

Sounds like a rough nite, DB.  Glad to know you're on the job!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 8, 2005)

Heya guys thanks alot!!!

Yea sunday I got up and did my rotation and was busy all damn night with calls.  I never got a chance to get a nap or anything so I slept in really late today!

No gym b/c I was just sooo tired!  I'll make it up this week sometime I hope!  Can't wait for summer to end so I don't have to work as much while I go to school!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

I hear ya, just hang in there my Friend, your an inspiration to us all!!! Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

You can do it Brudda Dead!!! Youre a good man, and a strong one, like Pylon said, its good to know YOU are out there savin lives!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> You can do it Brudda Dead!!! Youre a good man, and a strong one, like Pylon said, its good to know YOU are out there savin lives!


Heya pal glad you could find time to stop in here with your limited access!  I try my man I am only one person but in the years to come I hope to save as many lives as possible in all aspects of life!

{*Arch*  I appreciate it...I hope I am as big of an inspiration to some as others are to me around here!  Just the circle of life ya know!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2005)

*8-9-05 Back/Chest/Bi's/Tri's*

Today I was just gonna do back and chest but then my cousin showed up so I did some fast bi's and tri's.  I'm sore already LOL.  I didn't have to much energy b/c I am still beat from those 3 days of no sleep so this week is a light week to recoup!

*Chest/Back*-supersetted everything

_DB Flat Press -/- BB B/o Row_
55's*12 -/- 115*10
55's*12 -/- 125*10
55's*6 -/- 125*10
~~shoulder was bothering me the last set so I did 6 very slow reps with a pause at the bottom of each--TUT idea!
_
DB Incl. Press -/- Stiff Arm Pulldown_
45's*10 -/- 100*10
50's*8 -/- 110*10

_Dropset Pullovers_
55*12 -/- 50*8 -/- 45*8

_Dropset DB Row_
60*8 -/- 50*8 -/- 40*8

*Bi's/Tri's*--alternated each body part so did 3 sets bi's then 3 for tri's then repeat.

_BB Curl_
50*12
70*6
70*6
_
BB Skull Crusher_
50*15
60*12
70*6
~~these got heavy fast!

_DB Curl_
30's*10
35's*6
40's*3 drop 20's*12   the burn!!!!!

_Vbar Pushdown_
100*15
120*12
120*12


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh yea there were no RI's!  I did that all in roughly 45 minutes.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice look W/O there DB.  Downright punishing!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice look W/O there DB.  Downright punishing!


Heya bud glad ya could stop by!!!  It means alot to me.

Thanks bud!  It really was LOL.  Tomorrow will be easier...only squats, deads, and some other quad/ham work.  Not going to crazy I dont think...


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 9, 2005)

Only squats & deads? On the same day?.......Yeah, that's not very punishing....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 10, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Only squats & deads? On the same day?.......Yeah, that's not very punishing....


Na not to bad.....thats a cake day.  Unfortunatly I cann't go....I woke up and I have way to much shit to do before work so I'll crame deads, squats, and delts tomorrow!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

NICE!!!! Dead, you rock.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Na not to bad.....thats a cake day. Unfortunatly I cann't go....I woke up and I have way to much shit to do before work so I'll crame deads, squats, and delts tomorrow!


 What are you on?  Those are the two hardest lifts in my opinion. 
 Especially squats... I hate doing them... Deadlifts are at least fun to do while still being challenging, but squats....


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Incredible w/o Brother Bolt!!! You are a BEAST though.............Deads/Squats/Delts? Oh Brother I'd be puking for sure!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2005)

I can't imagine doing deads and squats on the same day.  I think I'd just fall over at some point.  Yikes.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I can't imagine doing deads and squats on the same day.  I think I'd just fall over at some point.  Yikes.


C'mon am I the only one that thinks this is fun?!?  LOL.  I like deadlifting lightly after squats b/c the back is all nice and warmed up ya know!  I say this now I'll hate it tomorrow LOL.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o Brother Bolt!!! You are a BEAST though.............Deads/Squats/Delts? Oh Brother I'd be puking for sure!!!


Heya bud thanks for poppin in!

Yea I plan to eat a light breakfast LOL just to keep it down.  I figure squats, deads, some standing MP presses and something else!  I'll probably end up standing in the same power rack most of my w/o LOL.



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What are you on?  Those are the two hardest lifts in my opinion.
> Especially squats... I hate doing them... Deadlifts are at least fun to do while still being challenging, but squats....


LOL I am not much for squats but I got to get em done!  Haven't been squatting like I should so I need to get back into the swing of things.  Shit has to get done!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm not saying it doesn't sound like a good time...just that I don't think I would be able to pull myself out of the locker room after!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

Eeeew... Squats are way bad enough... I just realized how bad that would suck...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 11, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Eeeew... Squats are way bad enough... I just realized how bad that would suck...


I prefere squatting with a partner....when I'm solo I can move nearly as much weight b/c I'm always worried about my form.  O well we'll see!



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm not saying it doesn't sound like a good time...just that I don't think I would be able to pull myself out of the locker room after!


     Yea well I just got up....got a damn good rest before this w/o!!!  Gotta shower and hit the gym....wish my luck!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 11, 2005)

Good luck .


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 11, 2005)

*8-11-05 Legs/Delts/Low Back*

Today was a weird ass workout LOL.  Found out I can no longer squat...brings way to much pain to my shoulder.  Ahh hell I'll explain as I jot down the lifts!

*BB Squats*
135*12<<little pain in delt
135*6<<extreme pain in delt   
~~OK scratch these off of my book for leg workouts....not gonna do these for a long time.    

*Caton Squats(powertec ) *
135*10
185*10
225*10
275*10
275*8
~~kept these nice and light and went for the mind to muscle connection.  Really hit the quads hard!

*Rack Deads (back already warmed up lol)*
135*10
225*8
275*3
305*1 PR!!! 
315*1 PR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
~~the 305 was the first PR with a very solid lockout and shrug so I know that was legit.  315 didn't feel like it was a 100% locked out...but I got it up paused at the top just couldn't pull my shoulders back as far as the 305.

*Quad Ext's ss'ed w/ Sitting Leg Curls*
100*10 -/- 90*10

*Quad Ext's ss'ed w/ Lying Leg Curls*
100*10  -/- 70*10
100*8 -/- 80*9
~~these SS's were just to hit the quads and hams a little more.  All those squats did a number on my legs but I wanted more so these ss's were done with no rest between any of the sets.  They were burnin boy!! 

*Standing BB Milt Press*
65*10
85*6
85*4 dropset to machine 70*15
~~been a while since I did these.  Gonna start doing them again to get my strength back up.  they didn't bother the shoulder to much but there was still that tingle.

*DB Side Laterals*
25's*10
30's*7 drop 20's*6

At this point in the w/o I was just so damn tired I said fuq it and just left!!  I was so tired LOL the squats and 1RM's really killed me.  I barely got through the rest of my w/o after the deads!

Overall it was a decent w/o.  Hit everything hard and with intensity so I'm happy.  Pissed I can't squat anymore but I'll get over.  I'll be using the powertec machine alot more I guess.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Look at that PR!!! Awesome job my Friend, sorry about the delt and Squats!!! Killer w/o there Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice w/o bud, sorry to hear about the delts on the squats though.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice work, Bolt!  Congrats on the PRs!  (Most people would have settled for one, you know!)


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o bud, sorry to hear about the delts on the squats though.





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Look at that PR!!! Awesome job my Friend, sorry about the delt and Squats!!! Killer w/o there Brother Bolt!!!


Thanks fellas....I really appreciate it!!!  Those were some tuff PR's though LOL!



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, Bolt!  Congrats on the PRs!  (Most people would have settled for one, you know!)


Thanks buddy!  Last time you checked when was I ever like "most" people?  Always gotta push your body to its limits!!!  I honestly didn't think I was even gonna move the bar an inch b/c 305 was so damn hard...but I said fuck it I'll shoot for the even 3 plates!!  And it went up...slow but it went up!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 14, 2005)

*my weekend!*

Well worked all day friday and saturday.  Saturday night went out to a pool party.  There was alot of drinking but i wasn't involved.  Just had a few drinks with the guys but didn't even get close to a buzz so I am pleased!  I was sober the entire time and just enjoyed all the grilled flesh LOL!

Ended up playing tackle football in the pool for a few hours.  Got pretty beat up and am sore as hell today.  Also broke my right big toe.  Its pretty swollen and black and blued.  I don't think it will affect my w/o's just yet but I'll test it out.

Well off to watch the contest prep of a female in the O...some video documentary thing can't wait LOL.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 14, 2005)

Sounds like you had fun, but you broke your toe? How'd that happen?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had fun, but you broke your toe? How'd that happen?


Well I jumped to get the ball and as I landed I came straight down on my toe.  It bent at the knuckle but I was fine it didn't hurt.  Then a second later one of the guys steped on the back of my foot while my toe was still bent and there was a massive pop that you heard from under the water.  That was my toe LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2005)

No gym today.  I was just about to hit the bed early....around 11pm when i got a firecall for electrice wires dwon from a pole and igniting a house.  Once we got the we found 6 wires had come down and all of them were wurrounding the house.  Evacuated the house while all the bushes and trees burned around it.  Waited for 4 hours for PSE&G to show up.  

The whole time it was pouring....I was walking around in knee high water the entire time pretty much and was soaked head to toe!!!  It was one of the biggest t-storms I've seen in a while.  So needless to say I couldn't sleep all night and woke up feeling like shit.  So I have decided to cram another 3 day a week deal again.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 15, 2005)

Sounds like you need to hit the sack


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah... that sounds really lame, sorry bro!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah... that sounds really lame, sorry bro!


Yea tell me about it bro...wait till my semester starts.  I'll be juggling volly FD and EMS, EMS school, my regular college credits, working damn near full time, the gym, and a girlfriend.  And not in the order!



			
				BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need to hit the sack


Heya sexy mama where have you been?  Hows the kids?  hows yoga going?  job still giving ya headaches?

O I got some decent rest maybe 7 hours of sleep or so before work.  I am good now and tomorrow I will have to make up some lost time in the gym and pull a double!  But hey I do what I gotta do right babsie!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need to hit the sack


I'm sure he hits his sack often 
Hey DB


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I'm sure he hits his sack often
> Hey DB


   Funny LOL!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2005)

bah-dum..BAH!
(rimshot)

how's the toe, brotha?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry about the toe my Friend, hope it heals quickly for you!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> bah-dum..BAH!
> (rimshot)
> 
> how's the toe, brotha?


Yea he's a regular wise ass LOL!

Toe is fine...just as long as I don't move it its fine!  Its not the first time....I broke m left toe 2 years ago and it took a while to heal...just can't do calves.  So I will just let it heal the same way and stay away from calfe work heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry about the toe my Friend, hope it heals quickly for you!!!


Heya bud thanks!  Yea toe is fine...just gonna rest it and let it heal.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 16, 2005)

UPDATE:
Just decided to take the week off....just can't get the time to get into the gym this week...I'm so busy!!  Have a ton of shit to do so just gonna get it done!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey DB, hope your doin well. Have a nice relax hey....
Just know you are appreciated  Keep at it


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2005)

hola, mi amigo!
como..the hell are you? Big plans for the weekend? Me? gotta...work...oy.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 19, 2005)

I have taken a week off also my Friend!!! You are missed when not here, take it easy and we await your return!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I have taken a week off also my Friend!!! You are missed when not here, take it easy and we await your return!!!


Heya man glad ya could stop in with your busy schedual!!  Yea I didn't plan this week but its just the way it turned out!  Can't wait to get back to the gym I'm cramping up from not working out LOL.



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, mi amigo!
> como..the hell are you? Big plans for the weekend? Me? gotta...work...oy.


I'm doin good my man!  Thanks for askin!  Same shit I do every weekend.  I was suppose to go out for a bachler(sp? party tonight but I missed it b/c I pretty much had to work a double.  So I came home and was just so damn tired I am gonna crash.  Other then that same shit working all weekend the volly all day sunday for the emt squad!



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey DB, hope your doin well. Have a nice relax hey....
> Just know you are appreciated  Keep at it


Thanks for the kind words my friend!!!  I'm doin good.  Steadily losing weight and workin lol.  I'll be back at the norm starting monday of course!!!  Pretty soon I'll have much more time to go to the gym.  I'll have like 3 whole days lol instead of this one or two days a week shit!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey man, this is the first that i have been able to check out your journal.  the pic in the avatar is SICK!  awesome back, do you have more pics?  that week off should do you well, i always hate that first workout after time out, though, strength is nil, and the pump just isnt the same.  keep up the good work!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2005)

Just take it as it comes mate, we all know your committed. When it falls into place you smash it like never before


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2005)

Try to enjoy the time off, Bolt.  The iron will still be there when you are ready, and it don't care how long you been gone.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Try to enjoy the time off, Bolt.  The iron will still be there when you are ready, and it don't care how long you been gone.


Words of Wisdom Brother Pylon!!!  
How goes it today Brother Bolt?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Hey man, this is the first that i have been able to check out your journal.  the pic in the avatar is SICK!  awesome back, do you have more pics?  that week off should do you well, i always hate that first workout after time out, though, strength is nil, and the pump just isnt the same.  keep up the good work!


Heya brotha glad you were able to stop in to my journal.  Its nothign special but its work in progress lol.  Thanks about the avi....thats from last year but my bf% was very low LOL.  I was around 8%bf when I took that picture.  I haven't taken any recent ones though...I was to drop a few more lbs before I do.  But I'll let EVERYONE know once I do LOL.

Yea I hate those first workouts after a week off I am always so week but the weeks to follow make up for it!  I ussually jump back into the swing of things pretty fast depending how I fuel my body food wise.  It will probably take me longer b/c I'm cutting cals as we speak!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Just take it as it comes mate, we all know your committed. When it falls into place you smash it like never before


Heya big fella glad you could stop in your presence is always welcomed.

Yea you know how I am...no matter what I always come back to this....I'm addicited!!  Man even major injuries can't keep me away for to long...even though theys hould have lol!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Try to enjoy the time off, Bolt.  The iron will still be there when you are ready, and it don't care how long you been gone.


Great words my friend....these are the reasons I love when all you guys stop by my journal!!  Keeps me kickin!  I really accomplished alot this past week so I think it was more productive that I took the week off!  I'll be back in harder then hell on monday though!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Words of Wisdom Brother Pylon!!!
> How goes it today Brother Bolt?


It goes good my friend....thanks for poppin in!  My body has been crampin up from not working out for so long but hell I'll give it what it wants tomorrow   

How about you man?  Hows the moving going?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2005)

*8-22-05 Back/Bi's*

First day back in a week and half pretty much.  Body needed a good rest but it really kills me in the gym to come back after such a long break!!!

Back:
Conventional Deadlift
185*8
195*8
205*8
~~these felt good....got alot more power left in me but didn't want to go crazy first day back at them in months.

BB B/o Row
95*12
115*10*2

HS High Row
140*12
180*8

HS Horiz. Row
105*10*2

SS pulldown -/- stiff arm pulldown (forgot to wright weights)

Didn't go to crazy on back today....kept it low volume but intense.  Kept things lighter for now and in the next few weeks I'll get back into the swing of things.  

Bi's:
BB Curl
65*10
75*6 drop 65*5 drop 45*5

DB Curl
25's*8*2

DS mach preacher
50*8 drop 40*6 drop 30*6

Really had no explosive raw power like I ussually do for bi's.  I guess they were to tired from back.  I just did alot fo drop sets and stuff for them b/c thats all that felt right today.  There was pretty much no rest between and of the bi exercises.

15 minutes mod cardio
hip stretching--forgot how much hip rotation is in full deads...gotta stretch em gooood!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2005)

Little extra crdio!  As soon as I posted I got called out for a car-b-q!  Awsome truck fire..I'll post about it later but the thing was cookin!!!  Gotta head to work!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 22, 2005)

You and i are in similar positions, taking a week off.  I needed it this week to celebrate my b day with family, and to prepare my lesson plans for school, which starts this week.  I know what you mean when you say that you are "addicted,"  man, thats how i feel.  The whole week that i have been out, i have been pining for the gym, but there were other obligations calling to me.  That just shows a person that their mind is still there, focused, where it needs to be, though the body cannot be.  Keep lifting, great journal.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> You and i are in similar positions, taking a week off.  I needed it this week to celebrate my b day with family, and to prepare my lesson plans for school, which starts this week.  I know what you mean when you say that you are "addicted,"  man, thats how i feel.  The whole week that i have been out, i have been pining for the gym, but there were other obligations calling to me.  That just shows a person that their mind is still there, focused, where it needs to be, though the body cannot be.  Keep lifting, great journal.


Heya bro thanks for stoppin in!!  

Hey happy b-day man I had no idea!!!

Hell yea all week I was thinkin about goin back to the gym but I just couldn't get in there!  Hell everyone has those busy weeks ya know.  Hopefully I will have it a little easier now that school is starting.  I'm droping down to roughly 32 hours at work and only working 4 days a week now so I have 3 days off to lift in a row plus the weekends with no class.  

What do ya teach?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 22, 2005)

What do you study? where do you go to school?  Do you have access to a decent gym?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> What do you study? where do you go to school?  Do you have access to a decent gym?


Currently I am majoring in sports medicine.  I am going to a community college to build some credits b/c I'm broke but next fall I am transfering to William Paterson University here in Jersey.  Its got one of the best local programs.  As for the gym...the campus gym is GARBAGE!!!!  But I go to a local gym geared more towards lifting rather then those damn bally's cardio rooms!  Its pretty good I've been at this gym for a long time now...going on 3 years and I enjoy this place alot.  Beats my garage and other shit holes I was in the few years prior to this place.  Its one of the best around little expensive but its worth it IMO.

This is just for the time being though....my future plans are Fire Dept.  I want to become a paid fireman but b/c that is such a long and drawn out process I figured I'd go to school for now and volly as much as possible.  I'm a volunteer fireman, emt, and I drive an ambulance here in northern new jerey for my bread and butter!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 22, 2005)

LOL... there IS, however, something primal about training in the garage, provided that one has adequate weight to develop mass and strength.  There are times, due to raising an infant son, that i cannot make it to the gym, and my garage must provide.   I have enough weight, luckily, to deadlift, clean, pushpress, snatch pull, front squat, and shrug, but I need the gym.   I currently work out at the (dont laugh) park district gym, and i think, honestly, i am the only serious lifter there.   Mostly used for rehab and for half-assed workouts, it has enough to keep me progressing.   I am sketchy about going back to the local bodybuilders gym, formerly a "powerhouse" gym.  The prices here in Chicago are outrageous.  Most people here go to "Lifetime Fitness," a megaplex of yuppie stair climbers and tank-top posers.  I am more old fashioned, I want a powerlifters gym.  Soon enough.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

Solid jump back into it my Friend!!! lookin good, real good!!! Having the inspection on our house today, and the inspection on our new house (HOPEFULLY) Friday!!! Will know more then, wish me luck, I need it!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks great Bolt!  Welcome back!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> LOL... there IS, however, something primal about training in the garage, provided that one has adequate weight to develop mass and strength.  There are times, due to raising an infant son, that i cannot make it to the gym, and my garage must provide.   I have enough weight, luckily, to deadlift, clean, pushpress, snatch pull, front squat, and shrug, but I need the gym.   I currently work out at the (dont laugh) park district gym, and i think, honestly, i am the only serious lifter there.   Mostly used for rehab and for half-assed workouts, it has enough to keep me progressing.   I am sketchy about going back to the local bodybuilders gym, formerly a "powerhouse" gym.  The prices here in Chicago are outrageous.  Most people here go to "Lifetime Fitness," a megaplex of yuppie stair climbers and tank-top posers.  I am more old fashioned, I want a powerlifters gym.  Soon enough.



O yea I use to love working out in my garage lol....listen to my own music all that good stuff.  But that was back in the day when I had no equipment...just some basic free weights.  I gave all my stuff away though.  I hear ya on the serious gym thing.  I can only go to my gym at certain times or else everyone and their mother try and tell you everything you are doing is wrong.  Oh you shouldn't deadlift its no good or this or that you know how they are.  Free weights are horrible stick to machines.  I just feel like saying....yo man stfu I think addings 40lbs of LBM in 3 years is pretty god damn good so I'm doing something right so fuck off!

I play the whole fireman thing off though to shut people up.  Like the other day when I hit 315 on my rack deads I was gloating a little to my cousin b/c I was so damn hyped and some guy was like wtf are you doing that for hyper extensions do just fine no need for all that extra weight.  I was like you ever been in a burning building with a collapsed wall on a family and needed to get them out.  I don't think doing pansy hypers is gonna get me strong enough to lift that wall long enough for them to crawl out before they burn to death....so yea go grab your pink dumbell and keep at those abs my friend b/c the real men have to work here.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid jump back into it my Friend!!! lookin good, real good!!! Having the inspection on our house today, and the inspection on our new house (HOPEFULLY) Friday!!! Will know more then, wish me luck, I need it!!!


Thank you my friend....boy my traps and hips are soooooo sore from the deads LOL can't wait till next week to do em again haha thats sick!

Congrats on the house and I pray they get to the new one on friday.  You and your family are in my prayers my friend!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks great Bolt!  Welcome back!


Thanks man feels good to be back!!!  Can't wait for the rest of the workouts tis week!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> O yea I use to love working out in my garage lol....listen to my own music all that good stuff.  But that was back in the day when I had no equipment...just some basic free weights.  I gave all my stuff away though.  I hear ya on the serious gym thing.  I can only go to my gym at certain times or else everyone and their mother try and tell you everything you are doing is wrong.  Oh you shouldn't deadlift its no good or this or that you know how they are.  Free weights are horrible stick to machines.  I just feel like saying....yo man stfu I think addings 40lbs of LBM in 3 years is pretty god damn good so I'm doing something right so fuck off!
> 
> I play the whole fireman thing off though to shut people up.  Like the other day when I hit 315 on my rack deads I was gloating a little to my cousin b/c I was so damn hyped and some guy was like wtf are you doing that for hyper extensions do just fine no need for all that extra weight.  I was like you ever been in a burning building with a collapsed wall on a family and needed to get them out.  I don't think doing pansy hypers is gonna get me strong enough to lift that wall long enough for them to crawl out before they burn to death....so yea go grab your pink dumbell and keep at those abs my friend b/c the real men have to work here.


\
gym rage! gym rage...remember: oooosah.....oohhsah....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> O yea I use to love working out in my garage lol....listen to my own music all that good stuff. But that was back in the day when I had no equipment...just some basic free weights. I gave all my stuff away though. I hear ya on the serious gym thing. I can only go to my gym at certain times or else everyone and their mother try and tell you everything you are doing is wrong. Oh you shouldn't deadlift its no good or this or that you know how they are. Free weights are horrible stick to machines. I just feel like saying....yo man stfu I think addings 40lbs of LBM in 3 years is pretty god damn good so I'm doing something right so fuck off!
> 
> I play the whole fireman thing off though to shut people up. Like the other day when I hit 315 on my rack deads I was gloating a little to my cousin b/c I was so damn hyped and some guy was like wtf are you doing that for hyper extensions do just fine no need for all that extra weight. I was like you ever been in a burning building with a collapsed wall on a family and needed to get them out. I don't think doing pansy hypers is gonna get me strong enough to lift that wall long enough for them to crawl out before they burn to death....so yea go grab your pink dumbell and keep at those abs my friend b/c the real men have to work here.









 Excellent!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> \
> gym rage! gym rage...remember: oooosah.....oohhsah....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

*8-23-05 Chest/tri's*

Today was nothing special.  Did some BB bench today...wasn't bad.  Was gonna try some decline BB but didn't wanna push it..thats next week.  Overall just an intense w/o....short Ri's!

Chest: 45s RI's
BB Bench
95*10
115*10
135*6*3
~~felt decent...been 6 months since I've done it LOL.  I use to max out for like 175 before I tore my shoulder so I figured thats not to bad.  I'm gonna take it slow and work up those reps.

DB Incline Press
40s*8
45s*6*2
~~lower RIs killed me LOL!

Cable X Over
40s*10
50s*6 drop 30s*10

DB Pullover
55*12
65*8
~~busted my ass bringing the 55lb db back!!    I was walking back and stepped on a crack and twisted my ankle a little....then that extra 55lbs on one side did its job and brough me crashing to the floor LOL...I felt like such a jackass!!!  Thats the reason tri's were done w/ 15s RIs lol wanted to get out!

Tri's: 15s RI's 
Vbar Pushdowns
120*7
110*7
100*7
~~7 the magic number?...started heavy and worked my way to light...all to failure!

DB French Press
50*7
45*7
45*7
~~again I don't know why but every weight I picked I would fail at 7.  1-6 were cake but 7 was like a house LOL.  I think its from my prrs days and picking the proper weight to hit failure.

HS Tri Ext. 
single arm 30*12
two arms 60*15
two arms 70*10

15 minutes cardio @ 70% MHR


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh and a side note:  My back is KILLING me...lol sooo sore.  Traps were so sore when I was benching LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

Great w/o Dead. The DB Pullovers don't hurt your shouler?!? Always hurts mine. A "killing" back is always good


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Dead. The DB Pullovers don't hurt your shouler?!? Always hurts mine. A "killing" back is always good


Thanks man I appreciate it!  Surprisingly they don't hurt it at all...but then again my form is very good and strict...don't ever let the weight get uncontrolled so I think thats why they don't bother me to much.  My traps are killin me LOL!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thank you my friend....boy my traps and hips are soooooo sore from the deads LOL can't wait till next week to do em again haha thats sick!
> 
> Congrats on the house and I pray they get to the new one on friday.  You and your family are in my prayers my friend!


Thank you so much, awesome w/o, glad the shoulder is doin good for ya!!! Declines scare me though, they always shred my shoulder!!! I hear ya about 1-6 fellin fine, then all of a sudden it's like, hey, who put this monkey on my back!!!  

Your doin great my Friend, keep at it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you so much, awesome w/o, glad the shoulder is doin good for ya!!! Declines scare me though, they always shred my shoulder!!! I hear ya about 1-6 fellin fine, then all of a sudden it's like, hey, who put this monkey on my back!!!
> 
> Your doin great my Friend, keep at it!!!


Declines never use to hurt then one day it hurt so I stopped and haven't tried again but I think its time lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 24, 2005)

No gym today....I was just to sore to lift head to toe lol.  

Tomorrow is my day off but I have to help my cousin empty a 40 foot trailer full of garbage LOL.  So I'll probably be sore as hell but I will DEF get legs and shoulders this week!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't think that quite qualifies as a day off...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah... That really doesnt count, Dead!! Where ya been man, its been... Oh... Only like 3 days, lol.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 28, 2005)

What up DB??


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2005)

Heya guys....sorry I have been super busy all weekend!  Tried to spend as much QT with my girl this weekend b/c I haven't been able to see her much then she goes away to school so I rarely see her then.  

Everything is the same....taking my diet to the next level starting tomorrow.  Going on my last few weeks of a strict cut before I can start bulking again. I'm gonna eat and train heavier and harder then ever!  I'm looking to hit a solid 200lbs or more by the end of this bulk.  I've only dropped like 5lbs or so lately...I think I'm coming in somewhere around 180-183lbs.  I'll be happy if I can shed just a few more lbs to maybe 170 so I don't have to worry about my bf through the bulk b/c I will be low enough.

Other then working all weekend I have been busy with my volly squads all weekend.  And I never got to the gym...yea well get a load of this remember the other day I sprained my ankle when I was lifting well I did it again at work (bad) the other day and couldn't walk till today.  There was no way I was doing legs on an ankle I could barely walk on....not lookin to kill myself here!

I'm gonna start posting my diet daily I think...nothing to crazy just going as close to 0 carbs as possible right now.  I did keto once and it worked really good for me....lost alot of fat....mentally I was F'ed up but its worth another go.  Just gonna keep the fats and proteins high.  Not coutning the cals to strict...just gonna eye ball it and see how it works out.  Shooting for like 15-25g's of fat per meal and 40-45g's prot a meal.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck with it, Bolt.  The biggest problem I think I would have with that is trying to find a protein shake with no carbs that's worth drinking!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good luck with it, Bolt.  The biggest problem I think I would have with that is trying to find a protein shake with no carbs that's worth drinking!


Heya bud thanks for the support!  Right now I'm using designer whey but I'm gona switch it up after this last 10lb tub is gone.  I just throw some ice into a blender, the whey, and pb and it tastes fine to me.  I'm not a real picky person by nature so things like that don't bother me heh.   Splenda does wonders as well.

This weeks schedual:
Mon-Deadlifts/Back/Traps
Tues-Chest/Delts
Wen-Legs
Thrus-Bi's/Tri's

We'll see how this goes.....I'm also going to try and do some circuit training on saturdays as well.  May just use the one that pat gave me a while back just for starters then I can get creative with my weekends.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2005)

*8-29-05 Back/Traps*

Today was a soso day...really nothing special.  For some reason my head wasn't in it....it was very hard for me to keep that mind/muscle connection and that threw my entire workout off.  not pleased at all.

Back:
Full Deadlifts
225*5
225*4
205*6
~~I don't think I'm warming up properly for these.  I did a warm up of 135x10 and 185 for like 8.  Then went to 225.  For some reason it doesn't feel like my back is ready for that.  I need to start working with % I think.  Last week I got 205*9 with gradualy increases.

Pulldown
135*8
120*10*2
~~still makes the shoulder tight  

HS Low Row (underhand grip)
140*12
160*12

HS Horiz. Row
105*12
120*10*2

SS Rev Pulldown -/- Stiffarm Pulldown 
#8*10 -/- 80*12
#8*10 -/- 80*12

Traps:
Smith Machine Shrugs(dbl overhand)
135*15*3
155*12*2
~~been about 6 months since I've worked traps directly so I didn't go crazy.  It really hurts like hell on my hands to work traps though....my hands are just so shredded from the rest of my w/o that it literally brings such intense pain to me that I want to stop and ice it or something.  Feels like the skin is ripping right off.

Overall nothing special of a workout.  I don't think for these next few weeks I will be going to crazy.  I'm going to be to low carb to get to crazy.  We'll see how things workout though!

Diet:
M1-2 scoops whey, 2tbl natty pb
workout
M2-1.5 scoops whey, 2oz cheese
M3-1 bunless burger(roughly 6oz), 1.5 slice cheese, veggies medly
M4-1 bunless burger(roughly 6oz), 1.5 slice cheese, veggies medly
M5-1 bunless burger(roughly 6oz), 1.5 slice cheese, veggies medly
M6-Haven't decided!

Off to work see ya'll later!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

Great w/o Dead and good luck with the diet!! Yeah, don't go too fast with the warm-up for Deads. You may even want to start with some pull-thru's to warm up with, translates graat over to squats and Deads!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice start, DB.  I'm starting a new routine today as well, so we'll be adjusting together!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with Brother Pylon my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Dead and good luck with the diet!! Yeah, don't go too fast with the warm-up for Deads. You may even want to start with some pull-thru's to warm up with, translates graat over to squats and Deads!


Pull-thru's ??  Explain plz heh!

Thanks bud I appreciate it.....once I get time I need to research some more on deads squats and bench.  My deads are just ready to explode once I get my form perfect and learn all the tricks.  Bench is going to be slow with the shoulder but I want to do everything perfect and same with squats!  I want to learn em fresh and get damn good at it heh!

*Pylon & Arch* Thanks guys!  I wish i could have done better on my deads though....that really bothers me ALOT!  In time I guess right?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 29, 2005)

GO for it bro, i'm sissy-footing my way back to bench, i screwed my back up last month doing them, now 315 is where i stop until I feel fit and ready.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 29, 2005)

i said bench, i meant deadlift.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2005)

Legion-Yea man I'd kill to be able to go crazy but I don't think I know enough about the major movements to do so.  I know I need to train my abs more and work on my form.  I believe those are really holding me back some ya know?  Just don't have the time for research!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2005)

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=123D6D6FB16A279091F96486AC8FB4CF.hydra?id=488461

Scroll down to pull throughs. I do mine with a band, but you can use a pulley machine as well.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=123D6D6FB16A279091F96486AC8FB4CF.hydra?id=488461
> 
> Scroll down to pull throughs. I do mine with a band, but you can use a pulley machine as well.


  Thanks bud...I am gonna have to check out t-nation a little more.  I have the addy savedbut never get a chance to read it.  I may have to do some extra reading there to pick up a few pointers.

Also...what % do you normally warm up to when doing deads?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2005)

*8-30-05 Chest/Delts*

Just another normal day of lifting.....nothing special really.

Chest:
BB Bench
135*8
135*6*2
~~first set I got 2 more reps then last week and I could have probably forced the other 2 sets to 8 reps as well but didn't want to kill the shoulder.  I'm not going max effort here at all so I'll let it go slow for now.

Cabl X Over
40s*12
50s*10*2

Inc DB Bench
40s*10
45s*8
50s*6

DB Pullover
60*12
70*8

Delts:
Machine Milt Press
70*10
80*8
80*5 drop 50*5
~~man doing chest first really kills the delts....haven't combined these 2 body parts in a while!

Mach Side Lateral (1arm at a time)
80*12
90*10

Cbl Side Lateral SS'ed w/ DB Side Lateral
20*8 -/- 20s*8
20*8 -/- 20s*8

B/o Db Rear Delt
20s*2*2
~~first time I've done these with no pain....really watched my form and went light. 

Single Arm Cbl Face Pull
50*20
70*12
~~best exercise ever!  After the db's warmed the rear delts up these are a great finisher....isolates the rear delts and really shreds em up!

Abs
situps SS'ed with machine crunches

20 minutes cardio @ 70%MHR....for about 8 minutes or so I dazed out and got extremely angry with what ever I was thinking about and when I realized it I was training at about 90-95% MHR.  I don't remember what I dazed off and started thinking about but what ever it was it made me drive my body to a new eliment LOL....never had that happen before.  I was soaked after that!

Ovrall just another w/o....nothing special.  Just looking to keep these up for a while....if that happens I'll be happy.  I dont want to degress to much!

Diet:
M1-6oz burger, 1 slices cheese, 3 cherrie tomatoes, 2 slice bacon
Workout
M2-1.5 scoops whey, 2oz kilbasa, 1tbl blue cheese dressing
M3-6oz burger, 2cups lettuce, 2 slices cheese, tomatoes, 2tbl ranch dressing
M4-6oz burger, 1 slice cheese, 2 slices bacon
M5-3 eggs, 2 hot peppers stuffed with ham, 2 slices of cheese, spinach


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 30, 2005)

Solid w/o my Friend, don't be so hard on yourself!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 30, 2005)

Sounds like a good time.  Man, where do you get your endless supply of burgers?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o my Friend, don't be so hard on yourself!!!


Thank you my friend!!  I try not to be so hard on myself considering there wasn't really to much wrong with that w/o!  But I'm trying to accept that even 6 months after my injury I am still so limited and weak from one stupid mistake!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good time.  Man, where do you get your endless supply of burgers?


Oh yea always a good time when I go to the gym!  My own little party every day!

I bought a 25lb bag of chopped meat and I made a bunch of burgers out of it!  Its awsome.  I didn't have time this batch but ussually when I do that I season the entire batch with a bunch of stuff then make the burgers.  They taste awsome and you don't need to dress them up....really great when your on the go alot and you need soemthing fast.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh yea always a good time when I go to the gym!  My own little party every day!
> 
> I bought a 25lb bag of chopped meat and I made a bunch of burgers out of it! Its awsome. I didn't have time this batch but ussually when I do that I season the entire batch with a bunch of stuff then make the burgers. They taste awsome and you don't need to dress them up....really great when your on the go alot and you need soemthing fast.


 I do pretty much the same thing, only with chicken.  It's nice to have that kinda thing in the fridge, especially at work.  Much easier to resist temptations!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I do pretty much the same thing, only with chicken.  It's nice to have that kinda thing in the fridge, especially at work.  Much easier to resist temptations!


Yea I do it with all my meats....everything I buy is always in bulk heh.  Just to lazy to keep going to the store every week!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I do it with all my meats....everything I buy is always in bulk heh. Just to lazy to keep going to the store every week!


 I still find myself going to the store quite a bit, mostly for fresh veggies like mushrooms (I know, not really a veg) peppers, etc.  But for the meat, I hit Sam's each month, then grill a bag of chicken each Sunday.

 My favorite part is Monday night.  My wife invariably tries to find the chicken in the fridge and can't figure out where it is.  Each week I tell her that I have it at work, and she always seems suprised.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I still find myself going to the store quite a bit, mostly for fresh veggies like mushrooms (I know, not really a veg) peppers, etc.  But for the meat, I hit Sam's each month, then grill a bag of chicken each Sunday.
> 
> My favorite part is Monday night.  My wife invariably tries to find the chicken in the fridge and can't figure out where it is.  Each week I tell her that I have it at work, and she always seems suprised.


Yea I eat alot of frozen veggies b/c its hard for me to get time to go to the store.....but my garden all summer has provided me with alot of fresh veggies.  I ussually always have somethign on hand like lettuce or cabbage or soemthing along those lines for when I crave frweshness heh!

Yea my brother always tries to eat my food as I'm cooking it....I'm like you wanna lose a hand boy?  LOL.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I eat alot of frozen veggies b/c its hard for me to get time to go to the store.....but my garden all summer has provided me with alot of fresh veggies. I ussually always have somethign on hand like lettuce or cabbage or soemthing along those lines for when I crave frweshness heh!
> 
> Yea my brother always tries to eat my food as I'm cooking it....I'm like you wanna lose a hand boy?  LOL.


 frozens are great.  Once I learned they cook better if you leave them in the bag (with a few pokes holes for steam) I started going through a lot more.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> frozens are great.  Once I learned they cook better if you leave them in the bag (with a few pokes holes for steam) I started going through a lot more.


Never tried that.  I ussually just buy the really big bags and throw what I need in a pot of boiling water for a few seconds.  Good idea though I may have to try that!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 31, 2005)

*8-31-05 Legs!!!!!!*

FINALLY got a leg w/o in with no excuses not to!  I thought I would be weaker then I was but I was happy with my results.  They are still pretty low b/c I've been slacking but I'm glad I didn't lose to much strength!

5 min warmup-elipticle

Powertec Squats
225*12
275*10
315*10

BB SLDL
135*8*3
~~didn't go crazy on these b/c its been a REAL long time since I've done em so I wanted to watch my form.

SS Leg Press -/- Quad Ext
180*15 -/- 70*8 
270*12 -/- 60*8
360*8 -/- 60*8

SS Lying Leg Curl -/- Sitting Leg Curl
60*10 -/- 70*8
70*4 drop 50*4 -/- 90*4 drop 70*5 drop 50*6
~~just kept doing dropsets of each during the SS till failure....really fried the hams out.

5 min cool down-elitpticle
lower body stretching
5 min brisk walk-treadmill

Overall a decent w/o.  Hams are really weak and quads have lost alot of strength but it will all come back soon enough.  Plus the RI's between the supersets were very short to keep the intensity up.  All in all I'm happy.  Also got a compliment that I am lookin leaner which made me happy at the end of my w/o!

Diet:
M1-6oz burger, 1 slice cheese, 2 slices bacon
M2-1.5 scoops whey, 1 fat free yogurt, 1.5tbl natty pb
M3-6oz burger, 2 slice cheese, lrg salad, 2tbl ranch dressing
M4-6oz burger, 1 slice cheese, 2 slices bacon
M5-6oz burger, 1 slice cheese, 2 slices bacon
M6-???


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice job there hamburglar!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thank you my friend!!  I try not to be so hard on myself considering there wasn't really to much wrong with that w/o!  But I'm trying to accept that even 6 months after my injury I am still so limited and weak from one stupid mistake!


we ALL go through that my Friend!!! Keep your chin up and heart light, your doing GREAT Brother!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice job there hamburglar!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice job there hamburglar!


   Very funny LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> we ALL go through that my Friend!!! Keep your chin up and heart light, your doing GREAT Brother!!!


Thanks bud your words really do mean alot!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2005)

Well today is my first day of my fall semester.....

Last night I had an small electrical fire and somehow I hurt my hand.  I don't know how but I know it hurts LOL.  Feels like its something with a nerve or tendon.  I 

Well off to shower then class!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well today is my first day of my fall semester.....
> 
> Last night I had an small electrical fire and somehow I hurt my hand. I don't know how but I know it hurts LOL. Feels like its something with a nerve or tendon. I
> 
> Well off to shower then class!!!


 Good luck with the new classes...

 Hey, if the hand hurts too much, you can start using straps....


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good luck with the new classes...
> 
> Hey, if the hand hurts too much, you can start using *straps* ....


    Did I hear the "*S* " word???


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Did I hear the "*S* " word???


No way I think your hearing things arch b/c EVERYONE knows my opinion on those little bugga's!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good luck with the new classes...
> 
> Hey, if the hand hurts too much, you can start using straps....


Thanks bud....psych, writing comp, and western civ are gonna be easy A's....chem is the only one I have to worry about.

STRAPS!?!?!?!?!?  HAHAHAHA never.  Archie I though everyone knew...I guess not.  I need to start a new journals and name it strapless tom!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2005)

*Bi's/Tri's*

Today was a quick day...I didn't have much time so I flew through the w/o with 30s RIs.

Bi's:
DB Curl
30s*8
35s*8
40s*4 drop 20s*10

BB Curl
50*12
60*10

DB Hammer Curl
25s*8
30s*8

HS Preacher Curl<<killer dropset!!!
70*4drop60*6drop50*6drop40*10drop30*10

~~I didn't pick heavy enough weights for my bb curls or hammer curls so I thought I needed some more stress on the bi's just didn't have the time for other exercises so I just kept dropping till my hands went numb lol.

Tri's:
Smith CG Bench
115*15
135*10
135*8
~~surprised the shoulder held up for this...still not going heavy though.

BB Skull Crusher
50*12
60*10

Vbar Pushdowns
100*12
120*8

HS Tri Ext.<<another dropset heh
80*12drop70*12drop60*12drop50*12

~~should have started heavier...maybe 100 or 110.  80 was way to light.

Abs

Extensive shoulder rehab...felt good.

Overall it was a decent w/o.  I've been running around all day so I was rushed in the gym but I am happy with the results.  I also noticed my veins coming out a little more.  I guess I'm dropping some water but my weight isn't really going down.  Gonna try for another 2 weeks of super low carb.  I'm trying to lean out as much as possible before my bulk then I'll give myself a transition period to let my body adjust to carbs before I go crazy with the eating heh.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2005)

That was a great w/o my Friend, glad the shoulder is holding up!!! Sounds like youv'e got a great plan in the works!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice drop sets, Bolt!  Always fun!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That was a great w/o my Friend, glad the shoulder is holding up!!! Sounds like youv'e got a great plan in the works!!!


Thanks bud!  I've got a solid plan of attack set in mind....theres only one thing that worries me and its catching a virus.  I wont injure myself b/c I will take all precautions against it but the flu season is coming around so I don't want to catch it.  I'm gonna start back up on my vit c sup everyday to build my immune system up some to prevent myself from getting to sick this year.  But other then that the next 4 months or so of my life are set in stone LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice drop sets, Bolt!  Always fun!


Drop sets are my FAV thing to do by far.  I could keep doing them till the body part breaks in of my body and quivers on the floor.

Thanks for the kind words bud!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey man, congrats on the smith benching there.  Those are good numbers that are indicative of a shoulder on its way to a full recovery.  Keep at it brother.  Once you can train unabated again, you will be dropping PRs all over the place.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey man, congrats on the smith benching there.  Those are good numbers that are indicative of a shoulder on its way to a full recovery.  Keep at it brother.  Once you can train unabated again, you will be dropping PRs all over the place.


Thanks for the kind words btu I apreciate it!!

Oh I can almost guarantee it heh.  I am really holding myself back on alot of lifts so I don't re-injure myself but once I can go full fledged I am just gonna let loose LOL.  I honestly just can't wait to eat carbs and lift heavy again....gonna be a good few months of bulking I can feel it!  I want to hit around 200-210lbs.  Then cut.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2005)

9-2-05 Day off!

Had school this morning--chemistry for the first time in 4 years LOL--wasn't to bad. The professor is a little goofy and sounds like bob ross but it will be a decent class I think.

And I jsut had to say I'mt he man!!  I'm the only guy in a chemistry class full of non english speaking students and 45y/o men to take charge of a class.  HAd him talking about calories and anabolic/catabolic theories the entire time.  Got him to explain alchamahol takes 7.5kcals to burn vs the 4kcals foer prot's/carbs and 9kcals for fats.  I'm gonan enjoy it LOL.

Diet:
M1-6oz burger, 1 slice cheese, 1tsp ranch dressing, 2 leaves romain lettuce (sandwhich LOL)
M2-1fried chicken breast, 1 thigh--all breading taken off and extra fat removed.  
M3-10oz burger, 1 slice cheese, 2tbl ranch dressing, lrg salad
M4-7oz steak, 2slice cheese, veggies
M5-7oz steak, 2slice cheese, veggies


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2005)

Tomorrow I wanna do some circuit training...something like this:

Speed squats(smith)x15-20
Pushupsx15-20
Pullups/Pulldownsx15-20
B/O Rowsx15-20
DB Milt Press.x15-20
BB Curlsx15-20
Cbl Pushdownsx15-20

Gonna be hell ont the shoulder but I'll deal!!  I love doing this!  I'll just do that entire circuit then rest for a minute then do it all over again.  Keep repeating till I just can't push anymore.  Shooting for 3-4 times through?...we'll see!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Got him to explain alchamahol takes 7.5kcals to burn vs the 4kcals foer prot's/carbs and 9kcals for fats.


 Does that mean that alcohol is good for cutting?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Tomorrow I wanna do some circuit training...something like this:
> 
> Speed squats(smith)x15-20
> Pushupsx15-20
> ...


Looks like a killer routine, good luck with it my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Does that mean that alcohol is good for cutting?


Sure if your a true born alcoholic....b/c they only drink they don't eat.  The reason people gain weight from drinking is the calories and carbs.

When you digest booz there is nothing for the body to do with it but turn it to fat hence the empty calorie deal.  Its a foreign item to the liver so they just say fuq it and store it as fat heh.

Nice try py...didn't work this time


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looks like a killer routine, good luck with it my Friend!!!


Yea I was doing that before I hurt my shoulder and it really kicks your ass heh!  I love it though!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Diet:
> M1-6oz burger, 1 slice cheese, 1tsp ranch dressing, 2 leaves romain lettuce (sandwhich LOL)
> M2-1fried chicken breast, 1 thigh--all breading taken off and extra fat removed.
> M3-10oz burger, 1 slice cheese, 2tbl ranch dressing, lrg salad
> ...


I was doing good all day then went to my buddy's rehersal dinner (I'm in the wedding sunday) and was in a pinch to order bc the dude was waiting for me.  I read the dish and figured it wasn't breaded and fried but it was...so I made that error.  The beer well theres nothing I can say but I was craving it and we needed to toast so I ordered one.

I mean it wasn't like a full out binge or anything just a small cheat....still doesn't make me feel better about it.  I know sunday I will go off the diet for sure being in the wedding and everything but I may just do the bacardi and diet thing to take the better of two evils.  

Gees only a few more weeks of this crap!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

Dead, bro! That burger sounds good right about now... One of my weaknessessessses, is the albertsons chicken... MMMMMM... Garlic Herb is delicious, thats what i had for dinner tonight!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Dead, bro! That burger sounds good right about now... One of my weaknessessessses, is the albertsons chicken... MMMMMM... Garlic Herb is delicious, thats what i had for dinner tonight!


Heya stranger!!!  Yea the burger isn't bad.....except theres no bun LOL...just lettuce, cheese, and burger heh.  No bread!

MMMM albertsons!!!  I use to eat theat chicken when I lived down south but they dont have em here in jersey!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2005)

Today Sat 9-3-05 was one hell of a day so far!!!

This morning....I am suppose to leave at 7:45am and I didn't wake up until 8am!!  LOL so I had to rush out of my house.  Had no time to make food so I had to wing it on the road while I was working.  Then to top it off I had to play Mr. Muscle today and do all the heavy lifts at work....bringing people 200lbs+ up sets of steps 15-20 steps high.  It was killer all day.....really kicked my ass in this heat!

Todays diet thus far:
M1-1/4 cup seafood salad, 1/4 cup tuna salad, small coffee
M2-1 can world wide protein shake (25g protein, 2carbs, 1 fat)
M3-1 shake same as above, 1 bag pork rinds (20g fat) 
M4-1/2 cup CC, 3 eggs, 1/4 cup seafood salad, handfull grapes
circuit training
M5-???
M6-???

Well off to the gym!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

I sometimes wrap my burgers inside of lettuce, should try it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Today Sat 9-3-05 was one hell of a day so far!!!
> 
> This morning....I am suppose to leave at 7:45am and I didn't wake up until 8am!!  LOL so I had to rush out of my house.  Had no time to make food so I had to wing it on the road while I was working.  Then to top it off I had to play Mr. Muscle today and do all the heavy lifts at work....bringing people 200lbs+ up sets of steps 15-20 steps high.  It was killer all day.....really kicked my ass in this heat!
> 
> ...


Sheesh Brother Bolt, busy day!!! And your gonna work out now? Your an INSANE BEAST!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I sometimes wrap my burgers inside of lettuce, should try it!!!


Yea thats what I was talking about...used the lettuce as a bun!  Love it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2005)

Ok scratch that idea!!!  Gym closed early this weekend...why on a sat I don't know.  He is still open tomorrow so it makes no sense to close early today.  I guess I'll have to get up early and do it tomorrow before the wedding.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2005)

*9-4-05 HOT DOG circuit training*

Wow you wanna talk about a humbling workout?  I was huffin and puffin during this damn thing.  I really need to build my cardiovascular abilities up LOL.  I guess this will help a ton!

I did one set of every exercise back to back with no rest....then started all over again!

Speed Squats
a-95*20
b-95*20
c-105*20

Pushups
a-bw*20
b-bw*20
c-bw*20

Pulldowns
a-90*20
b-105*20
c-105*20

B/O Rows
a-70*20
b-70*15
c-60*20

DB Milt Press
a-30s*15
b-25s*15
c-20s*15

BB Curl
a-30*20
b-30*20
c-30*20

Vbar Pushdown
a-60*20
b-60*20
c-60*20

DB Side Lateral
a-10s*17
b-10s*15
c-10s*15

RI between each circuit was 15s....RI inbetween exercises was 0.

Only thing I need to do is up the weight on pushdowns.  Other then that I picked just enough weight to complete the work.  I was running late so I didn't have time to do some shoulder rehab but from now on I'll do extensive shoulder rehab afterwards.

Off to a wedding now...god shoot me LOL.  My whole body is numb!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 4, 2005)

I love circuit training like that.  It is definitely killer.  You must be conditioned pretty good to only wait 15 seconds in between circuits!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow you wanna talk about a humbling workout? I was huffin and puffin during this damn thing. I really need to build my cardiovascular abilities up LOL. I guess this will help a ton!
> 
> I did one set of every exercise back to back with no rest....then started all over again!
> 
> ...









  Wow!  That's quite a circuit, Bolt!  You should be able to skip attending a wedding after that kinda load...I mean, unless it's your own...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2005)

hola, brotha! looks like u are up to full speed...as usual.....I better get off my fat arse...

I ma trying to make changes in my life....and get things back under control.....hope u are doing well!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I love circuit training like that.  It is definitely killer.  You must be conditioned pretty good to only wait 15 seconds in between circuits!


Thanks for comin in bro!  Hows life treatin ya with that shoulder?

You actually turned me on to it a long time ago and man I love that stuff.  Your right you have to be very conditioned LOL.  I'm gonna stick to the same w/o for a few weeks till I get better at it then maybe I'll change things around.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Wow!  That's quite a circuit, Bolt!  You should be able to skip attending a wedding after that kinda load...I mean, unless it's your own...


Hahaha thanks bro!

Yea I was a grooms men in the wedding so I couldn't miss it.  I didn't mind as soon as we were done with dinner the tux came off and I was down to my tight black under shirt....the girls just flocked over to me it was the best!  A few brides maids that never even looked at me once were all over me....damn shame I'm taken for though so I couldn't do anything.

But still damn good to know I still got it LOL!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, brotha! looks like u are up to full speed...as usual.....I better get off my fat arse...
> 
> I ma trying to make changes in my life....and get things back under control.....hope u are doing well!


Whoooaaaa!!!!  Mi Amigo still vives!!!!  LOLOL

Whats up bud how the hell are ya!??!?!

Yea things are really gettin in order with my life now.  Gettig more and more hectic as the weeks go on but I'm getting full control of it this time!  Feels damn good to!

Damn straight you better get in gear....before you know it I'll be 200lbs and ripped and leavin you in the dust......hahahahaha just a wet dream sorry!!

Hows life other then work though bud?  You make it with real estate?  hows the girl you mentioned a while back she still around?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2005)

OK so sunday wasn't that great of a day diet wise LOL. I was good up to the working out part but after that it went down hill.  I had 2 slices of bread with some lunch meat for lunch before the church.  Then after church I had a small chicken breast and  2tbl of mached potatoes.  That was all the solid food....but I drank ALOT!!!  I wasn't gonna but you know how it goes when your caught up in the moment!!

Started with shots and beers before the church....little buzzed for church LOL.  Then it was 5 bottles of champaign split between 8 guys downed within like 10 minutes.

Then more beers after that while we took pictures.  During dinner it was just mixed drinks and then it got ugly.  Everyone started doing shots....I was doing doubles and had to polish off 3/4 bottle soco by the end of the night.  I was sober though come time to go home.....got into a little fight but it was all in words and no one got hurt.  Lucky for them I was sore LOL.

Woke up this morning with nothing but a headache!  Overall I had a damn good time...best time I've had in months and it felt good to kick back, relax, dance, and just enjoy myself.  

Jumped right back on the diet today though:
M1-3 slices cheese
M2-small cobb salad w/ bacon, eggs, and ham...blue cheese dressing
M3-salad bar (2eggs, tuna salad, seafood salad, cheese, cucumbers, tomatoes, grapes, pinapples) I shouldn't have had the fruit but with the hangover it helped me out some.
M4-boston market chicken breast, cream spinach, string beans
M5-4 pork ribs, 1/2 cup peas

Overall I thought it was pretty good LOL.  These are my last 2 weeks of dieting like this so I want to try and be as strict as possible and stop using so many poor fats....get more efa's in there....or try to.  I've been told I have been leaning out but I don't see it and the scale doesn't show.  Still holding strong at 193 in my work uniform.  Thats how I've been judging progress.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey man, go to your pharmacy or w/e and buy some enteric coated fish oil, that stuff is awesome! Im glad that you got to relax, you needed it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hey man, go to your pharmacy or w/e and buy some enteric coated fish oil, that stuff is awesome! Im glad that you got to relax, you needed it!!!


Whats that stuff for?

Yea relaxing was fun!  LOL  and its even better I have the next 3 days off of work.  Alot of school but no work so i can be in the gym for 9 hours straight and not have a problem                        

Can ya tell I'm happy about that LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Whoooaaaa!!!!  Mi Amigo still vives!!!!  LOLOL
> 
> Whats up bud how the hell are ya!??!?!
> 
> ...


well, I have the 200lbs part.... 
There is life outside work? I have forgotten. I somehow got a weekend off last weekend. It felt like a mini vacation! I took my niece to gosee the Bothers Grimm on Saturday and then went ATV riding in the montains on Sunday. THat was very much needed.....go risk your life...get away from the daily grind...good stuff. I am better. I tell ya..if I can get all these people that I am in some sort of contact wiht to the closing table..I'd be in GREAT shape...
Girlfriend? DOn't have one. I talk to a few..but rarely goes beyond that. DOn't have the time for more than that. I think I am slowing down in my 'evil' ways too. I'd rather be alone for the right reasons than to be with then for the wrong. I wanna be in a relationship...and that is not possible right now...oy.
But I am trying to get consisstant again...one thing at a time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, I have the 200lbs part....
> There is life outside work? I have forgotten. I somehow got a weekend off last weekend. It felt like a mini vacation! I took my niece to gosee the Bothers Grimm on Saturday and then went ATV riding in the montains on Sunday. THat was very much needed.....go risk your life...get away from the daily grind...good stuff. I am better. I tell ya..if I can get all these people that I am in some sort of contact wiht to the closing table..I'd be in GREAT shape...
> Girlfriend? DOn't have one. I talk to a few..but rarely goes beyond that. DOn't have the time for more than that. I think I am slowing down in my 'evil' ways too. I'd rather be alone for the right reasons than to be with then for the wrong. I wanna be in a relationship...and that is not possible right now...oy.
> But I am trying to get consisstant again...one thing at a time.


There ya go bud!!!  be positive!!!  Love to hear it. 

Off to cook my food for the day and get going to class.  See ya later man!

And hey you better stop in more often now damnit!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2005)

Sounds like a great time, Bolt!   You deserved a break anyway.  Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great time, Bolt!   You deserved a break anyway.  Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2005)

*9-6-05 Back/Chest*

This week I gotta cram b/c gym was closed monday so I did chest and back today.  Actually a decent w/o today I guess it was all the carbs over the weekend LOL.  Barely ate anything befor the gym so I was surprised I had enough energy.  Well sort of LOL.

Chest:
DB Flat Bench
50s*12
55s*10
60s*8

HS Incline Bench
90*12
105*8
105*8

Pec Deck
60*15
75*15
90*12

DB Pullover
60*10
70*10

Back:
B/O Row
95*10
115*10
135*6
~~low RI lol

HS High Row
140*12
180*8

HS Horiz. Row
120*10
135*8
150*5+2

Pulldown
105*12
120*10
135*6

CG Cable Row
120*12
135*10

20 minutes Mod Cardio (10-10.6mets)

Overall a decent w/o.  Back was really pumped for this w/o and hit some decent weights for my standards LOL.

Diet:
M1-3 ribs
M2-myoplex carb sense bar
workout
M3-6oz meat, 1 cup peas (i needed real food a whey shake wasn't gonna hold me)
M4-6oz burger, 2slice bacon, 1slice cheese


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks for comin in bro!  Hows life treatin ya with that shoulder?
> 
> You actually turned me on to it a long time ago and man I love that stuff.  Your right you have to be very conditioned LOL.  I'm gonna stick to the same w/o for a few weeks till I get better at it then maybe I'll change things around.



My shoulder feels better every day.  I have my first PT appointment on Friday.  I'm kind of doubting I need as much as they say, and I'm hoping I can get some take home workouts so I don't have to keep coughing up the $15 co-pay.  I will if I must, but we'll see.

I'm glad to hear that.  I really got into it, and it whooped my ass hardcore.  I'm thinking that I might get into it again when my shoulder has fully recuperated.  How long does it take you to do that routine?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> My shoulder feels better every day.  I have my first PT appointment on Friday.  I'm kind of doubting I need as much as they say, and I'm hoping I can get some take home workouts so I don't have to keep coughing up the $15 co-pay.  I will if I must, but we'll see.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that.  I really got into it, and it whooped my ass hardcore.  I'm thinking that I might get into it again when my shoulder has fully recuperated.  How long does it take you to do that routine?


Glad the shoulder feels better....in time it will get stronger.  I hear ya on the co-pay its a pain in the ass but if it helps man its money well spent!!

I honestly am not to sure how long it took me.  I did some warmups and shoulder work then some cooldown stretching then just took off without looking at the time but if I had to pin a time to it maybe 15 minutes?  This week I'll time it for ya and let you know exactly how long it took.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Glad the shoulder feels better....in time it will get stronger.  I hear ya on the co-pay its a pain in the ass but if it helps man its money well spent!!
> 
> I honestly am not to sure how long it took me.  I did some warmups and shoulder work then some cooldown stretching then just took off without looking at the time but if I had to pin a time to it maybe 15 minutes?  This week I'll time it for ya and let you know exactly how long it took.



Sounds about like what I did, excpet you packed in a bit more than me in a similar amount of time.  You're a freakin' animal man!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sounds about like what I did, excpet you packed in a bit more than me in a similar amount of time.  You're a freakin' animal man!


   Its been a while since I could do it....I was so happy I just kept on going LOL.  Thanks man I appreciate it!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey, the fish oil caps are EFA's, with your DHA and your EPA and even a little GLA in there too... Jodi and Emma are real keen on em, and they're pretty convenient for when your diet needs that couple extra grams of fat. Props on that workout, chest/back is a tough day to handle!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hey, the fish oil caps are EFA's, with your DHA and your EPA and even a little GLA in there too... Jodi and Emma are real keen on em, and they're pretty convenient for when your diet needs that couple extra grams of fat. Props on that workout, chest/back is a tough day to handle!


I knew they were fish oil caps LOL thought you had a enw reason for taking em!  Yea I have alot of fishoil on hand.  I bought a big batch in bulk one time!  Thanks for the kind words bud!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2005)

*9-7-05 Legs/Deadlifts/Traps*

Today wasn't anything to special but was very busy!!

Class from 9am-2:30pm, 3pm-5pm helped my girl move into her dorm, 5:30-6:30 gym, 7:15pm-8:45pm bought books for class($250 thus far), and now laundry all night lol.

Forgot my notebook so I didn't write anything down but I remember most of it.  Had to cut the w/o really short b/c I had to buy books for school!

Legs/Deadlift/Traps

Powertec Squat
95*20
135*12
185*10
225*8
225*8
~~Really watching my form and instead of sticking my ass out to far I'm trying to bend at the knees and drop my ass.

SS Deadlift -/- DB Shrugs 
185*7 -/- 60s*20
205*6 -/- 65s*15
225*5 -/- 70s*12
~~This was a good SS....felt good but should have gone heavier on the shrugs.  Deads were as norm...can't seem to grow with em heh...maybe once I get some carbs in me or something who knows?!

SS Leg Ext -/- Sitting Leg Curl
90*10 -/- 80*10
100*10 -/- 80*10
110*8 -/- 90*8

Overall just a quick intense w/o.  Felt good but a little to low volume I think.  

I also tried to do some sumo deads and those things were tuff.  Bothered my hips b/c I was so tight from the squats.  I need to read up on how to do them again and the proper form etc.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

Sumo deads are tough to get the hang of, especially if you haven't done them in a while.  Looks like a great w/o, especially in limited time!  (Hey, just think of all the people who would've loved the excuse to skip the gym!)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, I gotta admire your drive! You're gettin in there and doin it to it while some feller is skippin out because he tivo-d "Lost"... Lol, TV IS THE DEVIL!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm surprised you can't grow with deadlifts.  Deadlifts always seem to grow with me and rarely hit a plateau.  They're just so damned killer my body can't help but grow, heh.

Check out this article about training your weak points in the deadlifts:
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=A8859A780073789BFA09E3ADDE815E3F.hydra?id=586815

Check out this one on deadlift form.  We can always re-evaluate form:
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=A8859A780073789BFA09E3ADDE815E3F.hydra?id=459744


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sumo deads are tough to get the hang of, especially if you haven't done them in a while.  Looks like a great w/o, especially in limited time!  (Hey, just think of all the people who would've loved the excuse to skip the gym!)


Yea I use to do them all the time a long time ago but then stopped deadlifting b/c I hurt my knee.  Then I just did rack and conv deads.

Hell no make an excuse not to go those people are losers *points and laughs at pylon for making an excuse all week*    Just teasin big guy!

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah, I gotta admire your drive! You're gettin in there and doin it to it while some feller is skippin out because he tivo-d "Lost"... Lol, TV IS THE DEVIL!!!


Hey I figure if I can't lift much weight or I don't look all that great its fine b/c I have one thing many people don't and its drive so in the long run that drive will help me to prevail!

Thanks bud always the motivator of the group!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 8, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you can't grow with deadlifts.  Deadlifts always seem to grow with me and rarely hit a plateau.  They're just so damned killer my body can't help but grow, heh.
> 
> Check out this article about training your weak points in the deadlifts:
> http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=A8859A780073789BFA09E3ADDE815E3F.hydra?id=586815
> ...


Heya man thanks for the links.  I'll read em after class today!

I am surprised as well....my rack deads always grow from week to week but my regular deads haven't been growing one bit.  Always stuck at 225 for 4 or 5.  But then again my cals are not the greatest right now and I'm not eating any carbs.  But I should still be improving a little but....I will def read through those links fully and see if I can fix the problem!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 8, 2005)

*9-8-05 Delts/Bi's/Tri's*

Today was a good w/o...had to get up early to get into the gym though b/c I don't have time later today.  Up at 6:30am and in the gym by 7am!!!!!

Milt Press
_DB_
40s*8
45s*8
50s*6
_Mach_
80*12
100*7

Side Lateral
_DB_
20s*10
25s*10
30s*8
_Mach. single arm_
70*12
80*10

Oly BB Curl
65*8
75*7
85*5+5sec negative 

DB Curl
30s*10
30s*8

HS Preacher Curl
50*12
60*9+5sec negative

BB Skull Crusher
50*12
60*10
70*4 SS w/ cg bench same bar x 12

Straight bar Pushdown
100*10
110*10
120*9

HS Tri Ext
70*15
90*10

Abz

Wish I had more time to BS but I am late for class LOL so i need to run!  I'll be back later tonight to hit all your journals and post my diet for the past 2 days!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2005)

look at you go, brotha!
nice work out!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 8, 2005)

Awesome w/o my Friend!!! Wish I had the time to get on, but right now I am strapped for time!!! Your in my thoughts and prayers Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 8, 2005)

Heya guys.  Sorry I'm super busy with everything right now between school, fire dept, ambulance core, and work its insane!!!  

I started EMT classes today.....that should be a royal pain in the ass for the next 5 months!

Also I signed up to go to the gulf states for the fire dept b/c anywhere the storm hit especially Lous. is just burning down so they need fire fighters.  They are offering $25/hr for 12 days work.  12 hour on 12 hour off time.  Do that for 12 days straight!  Its gonna be tuff but I'm ready for the challenge!!!!  I'm not really doing it for the money...that I could care less about b/c if they do deploy me I will lose a semester at school, fail my emt class, and lose 3 weeks pay at work but IMO its worth it!!!

OK off to do things around the house that need to be done!

Diet has been standard...all the same crap I always eat.  I'm also sick and tired of this shit!!!  I want a normal diet already.  I feel myself getting ready to binge anytime now!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2005)

We all know you're a good man, volunteering to head to the shores is just proof.  (That doesn't include the cash.  No amount of money can really pay for what you will see.)

 Let me know if you end up in the NOLA area.  I will be headed down to our office in a couple of weeks.  If we are close, maybe we can hook up!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> We all know you're a good man, volunteering to head to the shores is just proof.  (That doesn't include the cash.  No amount of money can really pay for what you will see.)
> 
> Let me know if you end up in the NOLA area.  I will be headed down to our office in a couple of weeks.  If we are close, maybe we can hook up!


Thanks bud!  I am stuck betweena rock and a hard place now though. 

Let me start this way my parents are divorced....from age 1-10 I live with my mother in florida.  From age 11-20 I have been living with my father.  3 years ago I started trying to convince my mother to move back to jersey where I currently live so i could see her more often.  This summer she actually moved here and it took a butt load of work....3 years worth.  So I told her and she said she will move back south if i take the job.  Now its like do I do what I love to do and ruin all this hard work I did with my mother and everything or do I pass on a chance of a lifetime to keep my mother happy?  Understand the the problem?  Ahhhhh decisions decisions!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 9, 2005)

UPDATE!!!!

Like I said yesterday I felt a binge coming on and it did.  Right before work I had a piece of choc. cake!!!!  Rather then eat the entire cake I ran out of the door.  But while at work I just couldn't do it anymore so I had a sandwhich on stone ground multigrain bread and some baked chips.  I went for the healthier options and now I am no longer attempting keto.  The mind is getting to worn down and instead of binging all week and putting on more weight I have decided to add carbs back in a cut fats down drasticly.  Not going to many carbs just yet....trying to keep it under 100 or so for now and the rest of the week.  Then I'll start my bulk after vacation!!

Progress I went from like 188lbs to 174lbs.  Stomach got smaller...upper abs are slightly showing but got the flab on the bottom ones.  Not worried my bulk will be well worth it and I plan to put on enough weight I could lay 2 bears down to hybernate for a year!!!  Lookin to hit 200-210 by the end of this bulk!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2005)

I wouldn't sweat the cake too much, DB.  Sounds like you are adjusting before it becomes and issue.  Well done.

 Sorry to hear about your delimma.  There is no quick answer, it sounds like, but the first thing I would do is determine what would be the best thing (and the best reasoning) if she weren't in the picture, then see how much adding her changes it.  I would be sure the decision is made on what is best going forward rather than what is past.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I wouldn't sweat the cake too much, DB.  Sounds like you are adjusting before it becomes and issue.  Well done.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your delimma.  There is no quick answer, it sounds like, but the first thing I would do is determine what would be the best thing (and the best reasoning) if she weren't in the picture, then see how much adding her changes it.  I would be sure the decision is made on what is best going forward rather than what is past.


Yea I think I caught myself soon enough so I don't go back into my old days of binging!!!  Off toc heck the rice cooker......mmmmmm I miss that smell LOL!!

You see I love the women to death and me and her are identicle.  She is the only person in my entire family like me.  So its tuff to throw away those 3 years I worked so hard to get her to move here away.  Like I know she would always be there for me but I wanna be there for her now ya know?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You see I love the women to death and me and her are identicle. She is the only person in my entire family like me. So its tuff to throw away those 3 years I worked so hard to get her to move here away. Like I know she would always be there for me but I wanna be there for her now ya know?


 Does that mean her offer to move back south with you would be more trouble than it is worth, or that the offer was a nice gesture but unrealistic?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> 30s*8


NICE!!! Anyway man, Im not really sure I understand the whole situation...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I am surprised as well....my rack deads always grow from week to week but my regular deads haven't been growing one bit.  Always stuck at 225 for 4 or 5.


The rack deads of course are working a different rom and muscles from the conv dead. Those are great articles Cow gave you. It could be your form, lack of mobility, or muscular imbalance holding you back from upping the weights.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Does that mean her offer to move back south with you would be more trouble than it is worth, or that the offer was a nice gesture but unrealistic?


No you see she will move back to florida....I will be in Lous.  Once my term is up I'll come back to NJ and she will stay in florida heh.  What that means is I will never be able to see her unless I buy a plane ticket to florida.  Not sure if I explained it all properly.  Anyhoot thanks for caring!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> NICE!!! Anyway man, Im not really sure I understand the whole situation...


Heya bud thanks!  Eh no worries just some little things I'm trying to workout right now!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> The rack deads of course are working a different rom and muscles from the conv dead. Those are great articles Cow gave you. It could be your form, lack of mobility, or muscular imbalance holding you back from upping the weights.


Yea I know the rack deads are different but I figured if those were always progressing then maybe my conv deads would to.  I have to read those articles I've been so damn busy.  I'm off to pull a double at work right now so I'll try to get on later tonight!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks bud!  I am stuck betweena rock and a hard place now though.
> 
> Let me start this way my parents are divorced....from age 1-10 I live with my mother in florida.  From age 11-20 I have been living with my father.  3 years ago I started trying to convince my mother to move back to jersey where I currently live so i could see her more often.  This summer she actually moved here and it took a butt load of work....3 years worth.  So I told her and she said she will move back south if i take the job.  Now its like do I do what I love to do and ruin all this hard work I did with my mother and everything or do I pass on a chance of a lifetime to keep my mother happy?  Understand the the problem?  Ahhhhh decisions decisions!!


Sorry your in such a dilemma, My first response would be pray!!! Your in my thoughts AND Prayers my Friend, hope it works out for you!!! I'm here if you need to unload or just someone to talk to!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 11, 2005)

hey man, that sounds like a tough position, but not one that should be handled hastily.  keep your chin up and do what is best for YOU.  Those deads will come along as well, get that weight on the floor and focus on form before you focus on the weight.  Ego is as much a detriment as impatience.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No you see she will move back to florida....I will be in Lous. Once my term is up I'll come back to NJ and she will stay in florida heh. What that means is I will never be able to see her unless I buy a plane ticket to florida. Not sure if I explained it all properly. Anyhoot thanks for caring!!


 Wow, that blows.  Sorry to hear it, bro.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

I get it now!! Ill be prayin for you, Dead!!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> UPDATE!!!!
> 
> Progress I went from like 188lbs to 174lbs.  Stomach got smaller...upper abs are slightly showing but got the flab on the bottom ones.  Not worried my bulk will be well worth it and I plan to put on enough weight I could lay 2 bears down to hybernate for a year!!!  *Lookin to hit 200-210 by the end of this bulk!*



Damn, you would be huge! 

Sorry to hear about your moms.. I dont know what I would do.  You need to remember its your life though, and do what is best for you in the long run.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey everyone thanks for all the support.  I wont be departing if at all for another week or so....so we'll see what happens.  I appreciate you all keeping me in your prayers!!

Prem--Hell yea man thats the whole goal right?  This season will be sweet LOL lookin to gain as much LBM as possible b/c for the last 2 years or so I have always been cutting so I think my body is ready for some extra cals and growing.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry everyone I haven't been around....no training this week just no time!  I have been organizing with everyone at my firehouse for our firemans convention in wildwood the entire week and you know for me to miss the gym I have to be real busy heh.  Next week I'll start up fresh though and get the ball rollin.  Diet hasn't been so great all week b/c I'm so busy but I'll even out next week.

Don't know if I'll be able to make it on at all till next week so hope everyone has a great weekend...I know I'll make the best of mine.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds like you got your mitts full, DB.  No need to apologize.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2005)

New Routine:

M- off
T- Back/Traps
W-Chest/Shoulders
Th-Legs
F-off
Sat-Bi's/Tri's
Sun-off

Now I have to organize a new prrs routein for each!!!  Thats gonna be fun considering I can't do much!  We'll see what my bright mind can come up with!!!!

Sorry I apologize again for not being able to get in here...I hit a few journals I'll hit the rest later.  Off to EMT class!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2005)

You're a busy fellow, but at least you stop by periodicially to keep this thing updated.  Hell, I slack off on my journal a lot of times and I'm not nearly as busy.  Just keep doing what you gotta do man!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2005)

This is what I came up with...pretty basic to the original routine just changed a few things to suit my shoulder better!

Power

Tuesday:
	Rack Deadlift							3 x 4-6
	Bent Over Row BB 						3 x 4-6
	CG Pull down				 			2-3 x 4-6
	CG Seated Row (cable) 						2-3 x 4-6

	Barbell Shrugs							3-4 x 6-8

	Cable Crunch							3 x 6-8
	Straight Hanging Leg Raises 					3 x 6-8


Wednesday:
	Barbell  Press 							3 x 4-6
	Incline DB Press 							3 x 4-6
	Decline BB Press 						3 x 4-6

	DB Military press  						2-3 x 4-6
	Cheat Lateral 							2-3 x 4-6

Thursday:
	Power Tec Squats						3 x 4-6
	Leg Press (45° version) 						3 x 4-6
	Single Leg Extension 						2 x 4-6
	Lying Leg Curl							3 x 4-6
	Stiff legged Deadlift BB 						2-3 x 4-6

	Cable Crunch 							3 x 6-8
	Hanging Leg Raises 						3 x 6-8

Saturday:
	Oly Barbell Curl							2 x 4-6
	Preacher Curl EZ 						2 x 4-6
	Hammer Curl 							2 x 4-6

	CG Bench Press (smith)						3 x 4-6
	Skull Crushers BB 						2 x 4-6
	French Press DB							2 x 4-6

	Wrist Curls BB 							2 X 8-10
	Reverse Wrist Curl BB 						2 X 6-8









Rep Range

Tuesday:
	Full Deadlift							3 x 6-8
	DB Row								2 x 6-8
	HS Row (low/high)						2 x 8-10
	HS Horz. Row							2 x 10-12
	Pull down							2 x 12-15

	Barbell shrug 							1 x 8-10, 1 x 10-12
	DB shrug 							1 x 10-12, 1 x 12-15

	Weighted Machine Crunch					2 x 10-12
	Twisting Crunches (focus on abs and obloquies) 			2 x 10-12
	Knee Raises (flat bench knees to chest) 				1 x 15

Wednesday:
	Incline BB Press (Smith)			 			3 x 6-8
	Bench Press DB 							3 x 8-10
	Flyes Flat 							2 x 10-12

	Smith Milt. Press					 		2 x 6-8
	HS Side Lateral				 			2-3 x 8-10
	Cable Side Lateral 						2 x 10-12

Thursday:	
	Leg Extension 							2 x 8-10
	Hack Squat 							3 x 10-12
	One legged Leg Press (these rock!) 				3 x 12-15
	Lying Leg Curl 							2 x 6-8
	DB SLDL	 						2 x 8-10
	Sitting Leg Curl 							2 x 10-12

	Weighted Machine Crunch 					2 x 10-12
	Twisting Crunches (focus on abs and obloquies) 			2 x 10-12
	Knee Raises (flat bench knees to chest) 				1 x 15

Saturday:
	Alternating dumbbell curl 					2 x 6-8
	Corey Curls		 					2 x 8-10
	Concentration Curl 						1-2 x 10-12

	Pushdown V							3 x 6-8
	HS Tri Ext. 							2 x 8-10
	Kickback DB 							1-2 x 10-12

	Wrist Curls 							1 X 12-15
	Reverse Wrist Curls 						1 X 15-20











Shock

Tuesday:
	Deadlift/Hyper Ext						2 x 8-10
	Reverse Grip B/O Row/Stiff Arm Pull Down/(SS) 	 		1-2 x 8-10
	HS Row (low/high)/Pulldown					1-2 x 8-10
	CG Pully row (DS) 						6-8,6-8,6-8

	BB Shrug/Machine Shrug SS 					1-2 x 8-10 each

	Cable Crunch/Hip Raises SS 					2 x 12-15
	Twisting Crunch/Hanging Knee Raise SS 				2 x 12-15
	Weighted Machine Crunch DS 					8-10,8-10,8-10

Wednesday:
	Incline Smith Press/Cable crossover (SS) 				1-2 x 8-10
	Incline Flyes/Pullover (SS) 					1 x 8-10
	Seated Machine Press (DS) 					8-10,6-8,6-8

	HS Milt Press/DB Front Raise					1-2 x 8-10
	Seated Side Lat/HS Side Lat (SS)	 				1-2 x 8-10
	Face Pull (single arm) (DS) 					6-8,6-8,6-8

Thursday:
	Leg Extension/PowerTec Squat(SS) 				2 x 8-10
	Leg Extensions/Leg Press (SS)					2 x 8-10

	SLDL BB/lying leg curl 						1-2 x 8-10
	Sitting Leg curl(DS) 						1-2 x 8-10,8-10

	Cable Crunch/Hip Raises SS 					2 x 12-15
	Twisting Crunch/Hanging Knee Raise SS 				2 x 12-15
	Weighted Machine Crunch DS 					8-10,8-10,8-10


Saturday:
	Standing EZ Curl/DB Curl (SS) 					1-2 x 6-10
	HS Preacher Curl/Reverse Curl (SS) 				1-2 x 6-10
	Concentration Curl (DS) 						6-10,6-10

	CG Bench Press (smith)/Pushdown (SS) 				1-2 x 6-10
	Reverse pushdown/DB French Press (SS) 				1-2 x 6-10
	HS Tri Ext. (DS) 						8-10,8-10

	 Reverse Wrist Curl/Wrist Curl SS					2 X 10-12


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks awesome bud  Great to see some smart adjustments 
Hope your doin great otherwise 

Just one note, Lately i have been steering clear of any bicep exercise that pronates the wrist. If you hold your arm bent at 45* and rotate your wrist you can flex your bi better with your wrist more sup... so i even made a bar to use that excentuates (sp?) that.... Why miss out on maximum contraction i reckon. Just my 2cents


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Looks awesome bud  Great to see some smart adjustments
> Hope your doin great otherwise
> 
> Just one note, Lately i have been steering clear of any bicep exercise that pronates the wrist. If you hold your arm bent at 45* and rotate your wrist you can flex your bi better with your wrist more sup... so i even made a bar to use that excentuates (sp?) that.... Why miss out on maximum contraction i reckon. Just my 2cents


 Are you talking abour the wrist position for a hammer curl being better than a BB curl for bi flex, or did I misunderstand something there?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like you got your mitts full, DB.  No need to apologize.


I completely understand my Friend!!! Life gets REAL busy for us sometimes, you do what you need to do, just know your in my thoughts and Prayers my Friend!!! Your routine looks interesting, you know I'll be here and along for the ride!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

Archie, its wild, you are everywhere, always, it seems.

In any case, DEAAAAD!!! My man, you rock. What kind of rep cadence we lookin at here? After P/RR/S and HIT, ill never be able to ignore it again... And how about RI's?? WHAT ABOUT THE RI's, MAN?! Lol, its late here. In any case, itll all pull together, The Lord works in some CRAZY ways sometimes, but, life moves along in spurts, IMO.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Looks awesome bud  Great to see some smart adjustments
> Hope your doin great otherwise
> 
> Just one note, Lately i have been steering clear of any bicep exercise that pronates the wrist. If you hold your arm bent at 45* and rotate your wrist you can flex your bi better with your wrist more sup... so i even made a bar to use that excentuates (sp?) that.... Why miss out on maximum contraction i reckon. Just my 2cents


Hey thanks for stoppin in bud!!!  Whens the comp?!?!?!

Yea I had to make some adjustments....took alot of the shoulder work out and stuff like that but I'm sure alot of it will have to be changed again as well.  Not sure what the shoulder is ready for yet when I'm going full fledge!!

Yea when your in sup you hit one of the muscles in the bi and when your in pron you hit the smaller head.  I feel both need to be worked but I work mostly in the sup angle you are refering to!!  Gotta love hittin them hard and fast in that angle really shreds em up!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Are you talking abour the wrist position for a hammer curl being better than a BB curl for bi flex, or did I misunderstand something there?


I think its the opposite bud....BB curl better then the hammer curl.  Unless he has confused his words LOL you know them damn aussies!!!  

Hows the neck bud back to lifting yet?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I completely understand my Friend!!! Life gets REAL busy for us sometimes, you do what you need to do, just know your in my thoughts and Prayers my Friend!!! Your routine looks interesting, you know I'll be here and along for the ride!!!


Heya big guy thanks for stopping in!!!  Love to see you in here even though your so busy!

Yea times are tuff now....again!!!!  I'm trying to deal with it.  this week will be screwed up as well but I'll explain later.

The routine should be fun...nothing to crazy but I'll make it intense!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya big guy thanks for stopping in!!!  Love to see you in here even though your so busy!
> 
> Yea times are tuff now....again!!!!  I'm trying to deal with it.  this week will be screwed up as well but I'll explain later.
> 
> The routine should be fun...nothing to crazy but I'll make it intense!!!




Hey man, our thoughts are with you.   Stay focused.  Keep working out.  Its hard to keep the gym in the gym and life out of the gym.... an artist can use them to their advantage when need be.  Good work.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Archie, its wild, you are everywhere, always, it seems.
> 
> In any case, DEAAAAD!!! My man, you rock. What kind of rep cadence we lookin at here? After P/RR/S and HIT, ill never be able to ignore it again... And how about RI's?? WHAT ABOUT THE RI's, MAN?! Lol, its late here. In any case, itll all pull together, The Lord works in some CRAZY ways sometimes, but, life moves along in spurts, IMO.


Heya lil guy 

RI's will be 2-4 power, 1-2 rep range, nothing during shock just the time it takes me to get back to my station and start over.  

Rep cadence its gonna be slow and controlled b/c of my shoulder but I will play around with some explosive movments from the hole of each exercise.  Its all up to the shoulder bud!!

I hear ya with the Lord....right now I figure he is testing me once again and as always I will keep in control!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Hey man, our thoughts are with you.   Stay focused.  Keep working out.  Its hard to keep the gym in the gym and life out of the gym.... an artist can use them to their advantage when need be.  Good work.


Thanks man i appreciate it!!!  I'm workin hard at it but lately its been like I take one step forward and two back.  Hopefully by the end of this week I'll be on track.  I'll explain in a post after this one.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

*This weekend!*

Well it was a tuff but fun weekend.  Friday morning I drove for 3 hours to the shore for the Firemans convention.  Swam alot, ate little, and only drank one night.

Friday night I had my Chiefs party which was a blast....biggest one in years everyone said and it was alot of work but it was still fun.  Had 2 fights but nothing crazy.  One guy my captain beat the piss out of him...I didn't have a chance the guy was huge so I just helped him out LOL then some little dude we brought out the door then he starting giving us lip so my chief went after him b/c hes a detective in my town.  He just scared him a little.

At the end of the night while we were cleaning up I rolled my left ankle and came crashing down on my right knee and busted myself up pretty bad.  So bad I couldn't walk someone had to help me to my hotel.  Iced it all night and woke up in some serious pain.  The cuts on my right leg hurt like hell and the left ankle is still pretty swollen.  Saturday just hung out all night and relaxed.  Sunday attempted to go home but there was a big fire that closed down the highway so we where trapped in town for another night.  Relaxed all night and then got up early to go home.

The second I went to work today I started to feel sick and bow 10 hours later I feel like total SHIT!!  Sore through. caugh, headache, the whole nine!!  So I am gona take alot of meds and get some solid rest.

Only good thing about this weekend was I got a decent tan and some quality relaxing time.  But now I'm a mess.  I was gonna try the gym out with my busted legs and do simple stuff but now that I'm sick I have to wait till I'm better.

So all in all thats my weekend in a nutshell didn't get into to much detail trying to keep it short.  But damnit I want to bulk already and it seems I can't even get into the gym!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your weekend.  That sucks!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your weekend.  That sucks!


even though I got hurt and am sick now it was still alot of fun!!!  Id do it all over again!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2005)

Weight-183lbs
Height-5'7''
Neck-17in
Shoulders-47in
Chest-43in
Waist-36in 
Abdomen-37.5in 
Hips-39in
Thigh-26.5in
Knee-16.25
Calf-17.25
Ankle-10in
Arm-14in(cold un-flexed)
Forearm-12in
Wrist-7.5

These are my current measurments done to my best ability.  I'm waiting for my brother so I can get my bf% but I know it will be HIGH!!  Even after that cut this weekend really destroyed me.

EDIT: Ok did the 3 site test (chest, abdomen, quad) and it reads @183lbs I'm at 12%BF.  Seems pretty accurate to me....just by the way I know my body.  Now according to the sites where you plug in your weight height and age I'm at about 40% bf LOLOLOL!!  Damn those doctors don't klnow shit!

Now its off to making a new diet for my upcoming bulk!!  My goal is to hit 200lbs.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I rolled my left ankle and came crashing down on my right knee and busted myself up pretty bad.  So bad I couldn't walk someone had to help me to my hotel.  Iced it all night and woke up in some serious pain.  The cuts on my right leg hurt like hell and the left ankle is still pretty swollen.


aloha, my brotha!
remember the saying: pain is temporary, chicks dig scars, glory lasts forever.

Your weekend was better than mine....


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> aloha, my brotha!
> remember the saying: pain is temporary, chicks dig scars, glory lasts forever.
> 
> Your weekend was better than mine....


The replacements LOL....

Yea it wasn't bad and I figure by me getting hurt and sick it has givenme plenty of time to form a new diet and take my measuments.  All the little things I needed to do before I started my bulk.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2005)

Here is my new diet for the next 2-3 months:
M1:
7oz meat
9oz yam(two 5???) or ½ cup rice

M2:
2 scoops whey
½ cup oats 
Fruit(1med banana or berries 10oz)
2tbl natty pb

M3: (post workout)
2 scoops whey
½ cup oats
Fruit(1med banana or berries 10oz)

M4:
7oz meat
9oz yam(two 5???) or ½ cup rice

M5:
7oz meat
9oz yam(two 5???) or ½ cup rice

M6:
½ cup cottage cheese
2tbl natty pb or flax seed oil

Thats roughly 2600cals 40/40/20 prot/carb/fat. I will also add some fish oil caps through the day as well as some vegies. But thats an impulse thing so I'm not worried about writing em down. I will gradually increase the cals as I need it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> The replacements LOL....
> .


 Good flick...

strippers for cheeleaders...think they were onto something there....


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good flick...
> 
> strippers for cheeleaders...think they were onto something there....


Hell yea I have seen that movie so many times its insane LOL.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good flick...
> 
> strippers for cheeleaders...think they were onto something there....


 If you remember, it was also the biggest draw for the XFL...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If you remember, it was also the biggest draw for the XFL...


Oh really????  LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

O yea!!! lol


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 21, 2005)

Dead, lol, you madman. Sounds like a pretty crazy weekend to me! Hope you're feelin a bit better, goin for 200lbs? ATTA WAY!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Dead, lol, you madman. Sounds like a pretty crazy weekend to me! Hope you're feelin a bit better, goin for 200lbs? ATTA WAY!!


Yea crazy weekend but I'm paying for it all week LOL....I have to get better by next week so I can start damnit!  Na I'm not going for 200lbs....I WILL get it LOL!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice pic, by the way!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice pic, by the way!


 you know it!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

Just got a new dog!  Pretty damn kewl....got a 6month old yellow lab.  Will be perfect for  my brother, father, and I to go hunting with!!  Just a good dog just a little neglected by the previous owner.  We got him for free with all his papers and everything.  YAY a new hobby training my new pup lol.  I will have to try and get some pics for you guys!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just got a new dog! Pretty damn kewl....got a 6month old yellow lab. Will be perfect for my brother, father, and I to go hunting with!! Just a good dog just a little neglected by the previous owner. We got him for free with all his papers and everything. YAY a new hobby training my new pup lol. I will have to try and get some pics for you guys!!


 Cool!  Labs are great dogs, very friendly and very smart (generaly speaing, anyway.)  Good on you for taking in one that needs a good home.

 Got a name picked out/inherited?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Cool!  Labs are great dogs, very friendly and very smart (generaly speaing, anyway.)  Good on you for taking in one that needs a good home.
> 
> *Got a name picked out/inherited*?


I vote for "Archie"   

Hows it goin Brother Bolt? Miss you and your posts, this house stuff is driving me mad!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Cool!  Labs are great dogs, very friendly and very smart (generaly speaing, anyway.)  Good on you for taking in one that needs a good home.
> 
> Got a name picked out/inherited?


Yea I have always wanted once since I was a kid...then last year I got a pointer and fell in love with him.  Then complications arose and I lost the dog to the original owner and was pretty upset.  I wanted to get another pointer but when I saw this little pup I fell in love with labs allllll over again!!!  Such a great dog and already natrually a hunter which is what I want!

Yea me and my brother came to a name but its portuguese...its gafanhouta(sp?) LOL.  It means grasshopper in portuguese.  Name suits him since he can jump over a moutain!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I vote for "Archie"
> 
> Hows it goin Brother Bolt? Miss you and your posts, this house stuff is driving me mad!!!


I miss you stoppin by as well.  I wish I had more time to hit your journal as much as I would like.  Soon enough I will now that everything is getting in order!!  Can't wait to start bulking.  Hopeing to put some serious size on FAST!  I feel my body just wanting to grow.

I actually thought about naming him archie but my brother didn't like it.  So I compramised and named him grasshopper but in portuguese.  He will most likely only understand portuguese hunting commands so no one else can mess with our hunting and since my brother, father, and myself all speak it fluently it makes alot of sense.  He will be a bi lingual dog LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2005)

Heya everyone sorry I haven't been around.  I promise I'll hit all your journals eventually....thats if anyone even reads my journal LOL.

Training was shitty this week.  Only got back and chest in so far and tomorrow I'll do bi/tri/delt.  Ankle still hurts.  Weight were crap...very weak.  Really disappointed in myself.

EMT class has been killing me!!!  All I fuckin do is read every waking moment and it isn't doing shit for me.  Its killing my life and I have nothing to show for it.  Just got back from my second mod test and I failed!!  I read ther entire chapter twice did all this other shit and its like I still can't pass.  There are so many variables that should be factored in and its like the test doesn't.  In the real world you would help everyone equally and this test is like well what if you have these 4 criticly ill patients all in one room who would you treat first.  Well wtf when am I gonna go into a room with 4 people who od'ed, fell down 4 flights of steps, is severley burned, and was eaten by a dog?!?!?!?!  NEVER!  Its not real life shit its all made up book smarts.  I am one of the few in the class who has done all the practical (hand on work) flawless.  Its like wtf I know in the real world I can do it but I can't get through the fuckin tests!!!!

Just had to vent and I am just so pissed.  I want to drop the class but in my mind I don't!  I have never given up on anything and I know I can do the friggin work its just the tests I can't get through.  The state tests I can retake so I will pass em all but the national test is a one shot deal and i can guarentee i wont pass it so its like a waste for me!  I'm outta here!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey, buck up there little cowboy!

 Tests are supposed to be tough.  It should help to know that in the real world it will be easier for you!

 Don't quit on this.  Doing something hard is worth the reward.  Come on, was getting ready for a comp easy?  Are you glad you did it?  Don't you feel a little superior to those who say they are going to do it but can't handle the effort it takes?  

 Deep breath, then back in the pool.  We got faith in ya.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya everyone sorry I haven't been around. I promise I'll hit all your journals eventually....thats if anyone even reads my journal LOL.
> 
> Training was shitty this week. Only got back and chest in so far and tomorrow I'll do bi/tri/delt. Ankle still hurts. Weight were crap...very weak. Really disappointed in myself.
> 
> ...


 Lol Bud I here ya... My workouts have been pretty bad this week and school's taking some time to adjust to for my eating schedule... Especially since one of the class is from 5:30 to 9:30 pm... That means I have to leave at 5:00 and I generally get back around 9:45... I've been forced to realize I don't really have much in the way of goals set for my weight training right now and I'm weaker than I was 6 months ago as a result. I gotta get back on track somehow too. I'm kinda considering taking some time off until I get my schedule on track, some goals set, and a solid routine to follow.

 I know my classes are different, but I'm kinda feeling the same way about my English Composition class... I know how to write formally if I need to thank you. I don't need another high school explanation on it for a full quarter...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 29, 2005)

I have a friend who's been getting into the world of EMTs.  She said they design those tests so everyone fails at least once, if not more.  I'm sure you'll pass.  Don't fret.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Dead,
I guess I'm a fellow rehabber [my injury is broken ankle, not shoulder issues].  Thought I'd stop by and see how its going for you.
Best of luck,
Dan


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 30, 2005)

Pimp, Pylon, Sean-thanks for all your kind words I appreciate it!  Well last night was like a total venting night and I slept for a solid 12 hours just to rest my mind up.  Never got to the gym lol what a surprise!  This sunday I will get everything organized and starting next week will be growing time!  I also wont be touching my EMT book ALLLLLLLL weekend I want nothing to do with it right now.  I want a clean start next week....this weekend I'll worry only about college homework!

Dan-Heya bud thanks for stoppin in!  Yea rehabin is going good.  Not to much pain anymore...only on a select few exercises but I'll weed them out as I go along.  Other then that I woke up today in a damn good mood and am rarin to go!

Hows things with you and your ankle?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 2, 2005)

Heya guys. Thought I was gonna have time to get on but just finished a 24hr shift at the ambulance core!!!  Man was that a pain in the ass LOL.  But I did get a little back and bi w/o at a local ballys.   Man is that place a shit hole.  Either way all I did was:
6 sets pulldowns
3 sets db rows
3 sets pullovers
3 sets db curls
3 sets machine preacher curls.

Sick part is I was one of the strongest guys there.  I felt so out of place its scary LOL.  Everyones form was awfull!  Even my 2nd leut who I was training with has crappy form but I didn't say anything.  Me and him are of equal strength but he cheated his weights around when I kept strict form.  Just makes me glad I know what I'm doing and I'm half his age LOL.  I'll start back at my gym tomorrow where real people train not these little half ass folk!

Hey I really can't wait to get back my gym tomorrow but for now I have a few hours of laundry to do LOL.  Be back laterz!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks like a decent workout.. sometimes ya gotta use what you have available.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Looks like a decent workout.. sometimes ya gotta use what you have available.


It worked for me and I was surprised I was able to put the amount of weight up I did.  Pulldowns didn't bother my shoulder one but and I went heavy in the 4-6 range.  

Today is a day off.  School and work all day.  Tomorrow chest/delts, legs, bi/tri.

Yea my schedual will look like this after some more changes:
m-off
t-back/traps
w-chest/delts
th-legs
f-bi/tri
sat-off
sun-off


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2005)

*10-4-05 rep range Chest/Tri's*

Today was just another day.  I always hate coming back to a w/o after a long break!!  

Chest:
Incline Smith Press
135*8*3

Flat DB Press
55*8
50*8
50*6
~~pathetic....man my chest is so weak!!

Flat DB Fly
20's*12
25's*12

Tri's:
DB Skull Crushers
25's*8*3

Vbar Pushdown
100*12
110*12

HS Tri Ext-single arm
30*5
40*12

Abz
30 crunches SS'ed w/ 30 knee raises*3

Shoulder Rehab


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 4, 2005)

Ive come to really like those flat DB flyes, they really NAIL ya!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 4, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, do you use a slower tempo during RR week as opposed to P week?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, do you use a slower tempo during RR week as opposed to P week?


Normally you should but I use a very slow tempo on most lifts no matter the week b/c of my shoulder.  For example my bench....I could put up alot more weight if I were able to add more speed into the lift but b/c my shoulder hurts when I move the weight to fast I can't use anwehre near my max.  Yea it sucks a shit load LOL but I guess it is good for hypertrophy right?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Ive come to really like those flat DB flyes, they really NAIL ya!


Yea I can't go to heavy on em but once I get use to em again and find my groove I'm sure they will hit me harder.  I'm more partial to cable X over's.  They really nail my chest!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah, there's a crapload of studies on how much more growth a slow negative count causes. Also on "maximal negative training" but that's another story for another day.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Normally you should but I use a very slow tempo on most lifts no matter the week b/c of my shoulder.  For example my bench....I could put up alot more weight if I were able to add more speed into the lift but b/c my shoulder hurts when I move the weight to fast I can't use anwehre near my max.  Yea it sucks a shit load LOL but I guess it is good for hypertrophy right?



Personally, I see no point in moving slowly on the concentric portion of any lift for any reason, save for rehabilitation purposes or to stimey pain like you're doing.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2005)

Brother Bolt, hows it goin my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 5, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Personally, I see no point in moving slowly on the concentric portion of any lift for any reason, save for rehabilitation purposes or to stimey pain like you're doing.


Well for maximal hypertrophy idealy you would want to move slower for more TUT but its not beneficial for sports and activity related exercises.  I just do what work for me....no explosive movements just controled steady movments.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Bolt, hows it goin my Friend!!!


Things are coming along can't chat right now but I'll come on later 2nite to BS!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 5, 2005)

I disagree with cowpimp on the slow eccentric portions not helping to stimulate growth, you are able to focus more on the muscle, thereby, possibly contracting more muscle fibers (depleting more glycogen, causing more glycogen supercompensation, and a bunch of other crap that I dont understand, and have no clue about), but not causing hypertrophy. Hypertrophy is really only during the negative portion, right? In any case, it's better for Dead's shoulder, which is really all that matters in the long run


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well for maximal hypertrophy idealy you would want to move slower for more TUT but its not beneficial for sports and activity related exercises.  I just do what work for me....no explosive movements just controled steady movments.



Yeah, but you could also increase the TUT by using a faster tempo and doing more repetitions.  You activate more FT muscle fibers by using compensatory acceleration, and you also do a better job of "training" your CNS.  Again, it is just my opinion that there is no point in slow concentric movements, but I stand by it.  Hehe.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2005)

*10-6-05 RR legs*

I haven't been on much b/c I friggin lost my email account and all my favorites AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so fuqin pissed!!!  I fed up with netscape gonna move to like yahoo or something stable like that!

Today was a good workout.  Didn't go to crazy at all being the first time I've done legs in a while b/c of my ankle.

PowerTec Squats
185*83
225*8
275*8

Rack Deads
225*8
255*8
255*6

Leg Press
270*10
320*10
360*8

Leg Ext
70*12
90*12

BB SLDL
95*8
135*8
135*6

LLC
50*10
60*10
70*8

Sitting Leg Curl
60*12
70*12

All in all nothing special but I'm sure in a few weeks the weights will be moving nicely.  Gota adjust to prrs again ya know!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2005)

*10-7-05 RR delts*

Today was a good day for shoulders.  Did some basic stuff nothin to crazy.  

Shoulder warmup
DB Milt Press
40s*8
45s*8
50s*6
55s*4 

DB Cheat Laterals
20s*10
25s*10
30s*8
HS Machine Lateral
70*10-sinlge arm

Cable Single Arm Face Pulls
60*12
80*12*2

Calves

Pretty low volume and simple.  Pretty damn happy about getting the 55s up for 4 on my own!!!    All in all a decent w/o very fast.  Off to work!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 8, 2005)

Today was work all day and study all night then tomorrow is another practical for emt class.  10 hours of straight class which blows!!!  Off to studying!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Today was work all day and study all night then tomorrow is another practical for emt class.  10 hours of straight class which blows!!!  Off to studying!



Just think of it as part of your lifting routine.  It's "brain day."  Hehe.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Today was a good day for shoulders. Did some basic stuff nothin to crazy.
> 
> Shoulder warmup
> DB Milt Press
> ...


Wow !  Look at DB go !!! 
EMT classes !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2005)

55's on DB shoulder press is impressive    Nice job.   Are you doing them seated or standing ??


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just think of it as part of your lifting routine.  It's "brain day."  Hehe.


LOL yea I guess that would work.  I'll throw that in after shouder rehab LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow !  Look at DB go !!!
> EMT classes !


Heya old man how the hell are ya.  Long time no see.  Yea I'm workin hard at it man and in due time mi amigo.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 55's on DB shoulder press is impressive    Nice job.   Are you doing them seated or standing ??


Thanks pal.  Yea I was pretty happy about that lift especially after hurting my shoulder and everything.

Yea those were seated....


----------



## Pylon (Oct 10, 2005)

Heya bolt!  How's life?  Feeling better about the EMT stuff?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya bolt!  How's life?  Feeling better about the EMT stuff?


Lifes OK I guess.  I have been very tired lately I don't know why.  I have been really slacking on my school work.  I decided to take next semester off so hopefully I could go for my trainer cert and I guess I just got lazy this semester and have no desire to got o class.  I'm trying to tuff it out though.

EMT goes well I guess.  The tests are impossible but I will end up failing the first one...go for remediation...then pass the makeup.  I have a practicle today on patient assessment and its insane....so hard LOL.

Other then that life is normal!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

Stick it out my Friend, your gonna be fine, I have FAITH in ya!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2005)

*10-11-05 Power Back/Traps/Abz*

Today was a good workout.  Felt good to really start training heavy again since the shoulder injury.  I'm sure chest will be hell but I still enjoy it!

Back:
Rack Deadlift
265*4
275*4
275*3

BB B/o Row
135*6
155*6
165*4<underhand grip

CG Pulldown
135*6
150*6
165*3

CG Cable Row
150*6
165*6
180*6
~~up the weight

Traps:
BB Shrugs-Dbl Overhand
135*8
185*8
225*8*2<straps

Overall happy with my numbers and I know they will be growing as I adjust to this routine again! 

One thing I'm not happy was with my deadlifts.  Several months ago my rack deads were heavier...hit a 1RM of 315 so I figured for 3-4 reps my weight should have been a tad higher.  But hell in time it will grow I'm sure.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Today was a good workout. Felt good to really start training heavy again since the shoulder injury. I'm sure chest will be hell but I still enjoy it!
> 
> Back:
> Rack Deadlift
> ...


 WTF BOY !!!! I thought you were the Mr. ANTI-STRAPS !  Just teasin ya.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> WTF BOY !!!! I thought you were the Mr. ANTI-STRAPS !  Just teasin ya.


Oh I hated every damn minute of it.  The pressure they put on your wrists, the marks they leave, the un realistic strength you get, but this time around they are purely cosmetic.  After such a heavy w/o my grip was shot and couldn't hold the damn weight without extreme pain with dbl overhand.  But I want massive traps from this bulk so fuq it I'll have to come to and use straps for my shrugs which I don't mind so much!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 12, 2005)

It's not that bad, Bolt.  Think of them as one more tool in the bag.  Use them right, and they can be a big help.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice wo DB  


I sure hope I get to do some kind of deadlifts soon.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It's not that bad, Bolt.  Think of them as one more tool in the bag.  Use them right, and they can be a big help.


Yea I know its not to bad but if I dont have to use it I don't like to.  No belt straps and of that non sense ya know?  I don't like to rely on things but sometimes I guess ya just gotta!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo DB
> 
> 
> I sure hope I get to do some kind of deadlifts soon.


Hey man I miss ya around these parts!!!  Just aint the same!  Thanks for the kind words.

Hey dont worry gary you'll be deadlifting in no time!  Gees I thought I'd never bench again and todays workout I hit like 5 PRs!!  Anything is possible gw ya just gotta work extra hard at it if ya really want it!!  And knowing you...you'll work harder then anyone I know to get back into it!

Time to post the BEST chest w/o I've had in a while LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 12, 2005)

*10-12-05 Chest/Delts/Rehab*

Today was an awsome w/o!  I got like 12 hours sleep so I guess that had something to do with it as well LOL.  Well here it is:

Chest:
BB Press
135*4
155*4
175*4 PR!!
185*3 PR!! 

DB Incline Press
50s*6
55s*6
65s*6 PR!!
70s*3 PR!! 

BB Decline Press
135*6
145*6
155*6 PR!! 

Delts:
DB Milt Press
50s*6
45s*6
~~dropped the weight for slower more controlled reps...felt much better on the shoulders!

DB Cheat Laterals
30s*6
35s*6

Shoulder Rehab

I had a damn good w/o!  Not only did I stick to my rep ranges I hit some PRs with no pain.  I thought I'd be stuckl at 135 for months.  But to hit 185 is just otu of this world for me LOL.  And to get the 70's up for 3 was awsome....had some trouble getting em off the knees but was aok after that.  Didn't wanna push to shoulder to much though so I stopped at 3.

I normally only do 3 sets for major body parts but b/c its been so long since I have gone heavy with chest I had to adjust a tad and get my bearings.

I will also no longer be doing shoulder with chest.  Just don't like the feeling anymore....don't have enough stability and with my injured shoulder I can't afford any mistakes.  So I think I'll switch it up a tad but I have to work that out.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice work, Bolt!  Glad to see the shoulder held up!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2005)

nice !!!  look at the PR's


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome w/o Brother Bolt, look at all those PR's!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> nice !!!  look at the PR's



    We all like PR's!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 12, 2005)

way to go, brotha! I bet u were PUMPED when u wer done!
My studpid gym does not havea  BB decline bench...have to use DB's...only press movement I do not like using them on...
keep pushin!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> way to go, brotha! I bet u were PUMPED when u wer done!
> My studpid gym does not havea  BB decline bench...have to use DB's...only press movement I do not like using them on...
> keep pushin!


 Could be worse.  The guy that owns my gym doesn't believe in declines, I think.  The only decline is the HS decline press.  No benches.  (Unless you count the one that is a flat bench but adjusts on each side.  You can kinda do declines, but not really that well.)


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 12, 2005)

Damn nice w/o DB, your bench is looking pretty good .


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Could be worse.  The guy that owns my gym doesn't believe in declines, I think.  The only decline is the HS decline press.  No benches.  (Unless you count the one that is a flat bench but adjusts on each side.  You can kinda do declines, but not really that well.)


I think declines are overlooked as a good exercise...plus it is  different angle. As I recall...it also involves less ant. delt. = more pec.


I still use straps on my of my pulls, but I do it to take pressure off bis / froearm. (do not want to reinjure my tendonitis) eventually can start going back w/out straps for basics and then use them for heavies...
Kinda like my belt; I do not use it until I put on 315lbs on squats.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I think declines are overlooked as a good exercise...plus it is different angle. As I recall...it also involves less ant. delt. = more pec.


 You don't have to tell me.  I like declines a lot.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 12, 2005)

ok...I'll tell DB then....
Hey DB...I like declines too.....

Well, time to boogie!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2005)

You PR breaking bastard.  Good job!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 12, 2005)

Holy shit guys...this journal goes from nothing to 15 people stoppin in!  Ever heard of easing your way into things.  I'm not use to replying to this man posts heh!

Thanks for all the support guys!

I have also been looking into my tattoo lately...hope I can set up an appointment soon so I can get it started!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You PR breaking bastard.  Good job!


Well ya know your my idol and all that time I was watching you bulk you were always setting PRs so I figured now its my turn LOL!

Thanks for stopin in man!



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn nice w/o DB, your bench is looking pretty good .


Heya bro!  Thanks for the compliments...I hope this progress keeps up with my pace b/c if it does this is just the begining!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> way to go, brotha! I bet u were PUMPED when u wer done!
> My studpid gym does not havea  BB decline bench...have to use DB's...only press movement I do not like using them on...
> keep pushin!


Heya brotha!!!  Man you have no idea the high I was on walking around my gym!  I felt like god after pushing 185.  All thr guys at mygym were so proud lol after the injury and all!

My gym has just about anything you would really need....but he still doesn't believe in alot of exercises like good mornings or using chalk but fuq em LOL!

I never did declines when I first started training...maybe the first 2 1/5 years then I started for a while and loved them.  Not I'm right back to em.  I feel it does take alot of pressure off the ant delt but it puts alot more pressure on my injured portion of my cuff....more stabalization I take it.  Can't max out on these at all or I'll be screamin for a doctor!



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> We all like PR's!!


Heya bud glad ya could make it in here!

Yes we do love those PR's LOL....I hope there will be more to come as well LOL.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Bolt, look at all those PR's!!!


LOL thanks man I enjoy all of this really keeps me pumped and wanting to do more! 



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> nice !!!  look at the PR's


Heya GW glad ya could stop by....I appreciate the kind words!!  I'm workin at it!!



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, Bolt!  Glad to see the shoulder held up!


Thanks pal!  I was very happy my shoulder held up to that punishment....little tight and sore but nothing I can't deal with!  I'm looking to blow those numbers away by the end though


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 13, 2005)

*10-13-05 Power Legs*

Today was a good day of legs....felt very strong.  Nothing like a rep range leg w/o though!

Power Tec Squats
275*6
295*6
315*4

45 Press
360*6
450*5
450*4

Single Leg Ext
60*6
70*6

LLC
90*6
110*6
120*3

BB SLDL
135*6
155*6
175*6

Very pleased with these weights and I have a real big feeling my press, ext, and sldl weights will be shooting up very fast b/c I haven't gone to crazy on em that past few months.  Something new my legs will just eat up!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice wo DB !   Still using the PowerTec I see


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo DB !   Still using the PowerTec I see


Thanks bud!!  Yea I love that power tec....and since I can't do conventional squats its the next best thing!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2005)

Update:

Decided not to train today.  Its been raining non stop here for a week now and we have had massive flooding so we have been on standby for the fire dept so I was up way to late.  Didn't get enough rest so I decided I'd workout tomorrow after work.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 14, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Decided not to train today.  Its been raining non stop here for a week now and we have had massive flooding so we have been on standby for the fire dept so I was up way to late.  Didn't get enough rest so I decided I'd workout tomorrow after work.



I feel you man.  We've been getting a lot of rain too.  Pretty crazy, because it didn't rain for a few weeks before that.  Get some sleep and you'll be back and poundin' the iron once again in no time!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel you man.  We've been getting a lot of rain too.  Pretty crazy, because it didn't rain for a few weeks before that.  Get some sleep and you'll be back and poundin' the iron once again in no time!


Yea this rain sux.  I feel like I should be building a boat and finding 2 of every damn animal!  

I'm not worried about the training...I lifted 3 days straight so I could use the break.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice leg w/o Dead  So have you set an appt. for the tattoo yet?


----------



## Oz lifter (Oct 14, 2005)

hi deadbolt

Man i just read this journal and wanna say thanks man u are an inspiration to me   .  I tore my rotator cuff almost 3 months ago and everything ive read here about your feelings and the shoulder randomly hurting is exactly what i feel.  Unfortunately my shoulder hasnt healed as well as yours i think I must have had a really bad tear   , i tried to do some light weigths a few weeks back but it went back to the same  :mad

So how is your shoulder feeling now can you put your arms above your head toghether like a swimmer without pain ??

Its amazing how bad a rotator cuff injury is hey, i broke my leg few years ago and in 6 weeks i was starting to feel good, I now have no problems with lifting with my leg.  The rotator seems to be a life injury, your story of recovery is truely amazing


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice leg w/o Dead  So have you set an appt. for the tattoo yet?


Heya bud look who found his way over 

Thanks man I appreciate it!  I haven't had a chance to get the appt set up yet.  I have to sort out an ongoing doctor appt problem LOL.  Need to get in and get checked out for stupid  shit but I need to get it done.  Hopefully next week sometime I'll be able to set everything up.  I want to get in asap b/c he will only be able to outluine it before he colors it b/c its such a large and in depth tattoo so I want to get the ball rolling.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 15, 2005)

Oz lifter said:
			
		

> hi deadbolt
> 
> Man i just read this journal and wanna say thanks man u are an inspiration to me   .  I tore my rotator cuff almost 3 months ago and everything ive read here about your feelings and the shoulder randomly hurting is exactly what i feel.  Unfortunately my shoulder hasnt healed as well as yours i think I must have had a really bad tear   , i tried to do some light weigths a few weeks back but it went back to the same  :mad
> 
> ...


Wow glad I could be of some help to yea heh.

Have you gone and gotten an MRI or had it checked out at all or did you rule it out yourself?  If the later of two I'd say def go get it checked out and see exactly what your working with and see if surgery is needed!

I layed off the weights for like 3-4 months except doing legs.  Then when I came back it was alot of grueling rehab work and going very light (like benching the 10lb DBs with intense pain and struggle).  I'd have to say just now 9 months later I am lucky if I get through any w/o without pain.  There is still pain I just learn to read it sooner and work around it.  I have gotten much stronger but I never push it if I don't have to.  Honestly I'd say go get it checked out by a doc if its been 3 months and you have no mobility with it.

As for the bone yes it is amazing but then you have to consider for 6weeks you had a cast on to protect it.  What do you have protecting your shoulder?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 15, 2005)

Had a nasty scare just now!  I was sleeping and out of no where I got the most intense pain in my upper right quadrant of my abdominals.  Right under the ribs.  I can sleep through anything and even this pain woke me up so it was something bad!!!!!  I looked through a few books of mine to see what it might be but can't pin point anything and the only organs there are the liver and gallbladder.

Now about an hour later I just have some serious ass heart burn.  I don't know if this was like acid reflux or something or if the pepto I took but that scared the the hell out of me!  Honestly felt like something exploded inside of me and that I was gonna die LOL.  I started to palpate the area but nothing was out of the norm except maybe a little pressure from my upper abs tensing up from the pain but other then that it seemed ok.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Had a nasty scare just now!  I was sleeping and out of no where I got the most intense pain in my upper right quadrant of my abdominals.  Right under the ribs.  I can sleep through anything and even this pain woke me up so it was something bad!!!!!  I looked through a few books of mine to see what it might be but can't pin point anything and the only organs there are the liver and gallbladder.
> 
> Now about an hour later I just have some serious ass heart burn.  I don't know if this was like acid reflux or something or if the pepto I took but that scared the the hell out of me!  Honestly felt like something exploded inside of me and that I was gonna die LOL.  I started to palpate the area but nothing was out of the norm except maybe a little pressure from my upper abs tensing up from the pain but other then that it seemed ok.



Weird wild stuff.  Abdominal pain is so hard to diagnose.  There is so much in that area.  Hell, people go in and out of the emergency room all the time with completely undiagnosed abdominal pain.  Hopefully it was nothing except maybe some gas; I imagine so.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 15, 2005)

Sounds like your training came in handy, though I hear self diagnosis is the worst kind.  (That's way back from my psych days.  Problem was, we were all in psych classes to find out what was our own issue, right?)

 Anyway, I get worked up about anything bad enough to wake me, but it usually passes...if you get my drift.  

 Suck it up.  Take a lap.  You'll be fine.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2005)

Well arm training wasn't all that great saturday. But before I get there I'll go over my weekend:

Thursday I worked all day then had washnight for my firehouse. Didn't get out of there till maybe 4am then had no energy friday morning to go to the gym. So I decided to push it to saturday. Well friday night I got out of work at about 11pm and went down to the firehouse with the guys. Didn't get out of there till maybe 3:30 is and just couldn't go to sleep. Got to bed at about 4:30am and had to wake up at 7am for work. Busted my ass at work all day...very busy day...then figured I'd hit the gym right after work. Well little did I know my gym changed hours and now clsoes at 6pm on sat's. Got to the gym at 5:50pm!!!!!!!!!! I ended up doing the following:
SS'ed Oly BB curls with DB curls
SS'ed Vbar pushdowns with DB french presses
HS tri ext x 3
Dropset Vbar pushdowns

10 minute drive home cursing my gym out and stopped in at the firehouse. Then remembered I had dumbells in the basement. Went downstairs and did another 5 or so sets of db curls and french presses. I was in the 15 rep range for the french b/c I only had a 60lb DB. I was curling 40's for like 4-6. Overall a shitty w/o. 

From there I went to the ambulance core for my shift.  I rode till 6am sunday morning then went straight to work till 6pm.  I haven't gotten any decent sleep in 3-4 days so I'm all jacked up.  I'm gonna hit the bed early tonight and get some solid rest.  Diet was really crappy this weekend as well alays being on the run.  Towards the end of the weekend I lsot alot of my appetite from lack of sleep.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2005)

Py, GW, Pimp...thanks for the support guys.  The pain has gone away but I have still been getting alot of heart burn.  That may be due to my hectic schedual though.  I was also thinking of ulcers.  Don't know much about em though!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 16, 2005)

No knowledge of ulcers here either.  Sorry.

 Don't be so hard on yourself about the w/o.  How many people would have relocated and then continued?  Hardcore, baby.

 But feel free to curse the gym.  They deserve it.  Gyms should never close.  Ever.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No knowledge of ulcers here either.  Sorry.
> 
> Don't be so hard on yourself about the w/o.  How many people would have relocated and then continued?  Hardcore, baby.
> 
> But feel free to curse the gym.  They deserve it.  Gyms should never close.  Ever.


Yea I know I'm hard on myself but I think its what keeps me striving for more!

I wish I wasn't paid up for the next year at my gym or I'd switch over to the 24/hr gym by me.  I may go in there anyhow and check out the price for those days I need to get in late.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2005)

*10-18-05 RR Back/Tri's*

Today was a good w/o....felt strong all the way around.

Back:
Deadlift
185*6
205*6
225*6(lost grip on 6th rep)
225*4(lost grip on 4th)

DB Row
60s*8
70s*6 PR!
75s*6(grip issues) PR!

HS High Row
180*10
200*10

HS Horz. Row
120*12*2

Pulldown
105*15*2

Tri's:
Vbar Pushdown
110*8
120*8
130*8 PR!!

HS Tri Ext.
90*10*2

Kickback
15*12

Abz

All in all a good w/o!  Even though it was so low volume my back was fried and my tri's were screaming by the end of it.....


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 18, 2005)

Lookin good, nice DB rows especially.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice work, Bolt.  No rest for the wicked!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice DB  

*PR's *!!!!!!!!! Got to love 'em!!!!  kEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 18, 2005)

Awesome job my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya everyone thanks for the support!  Wish I had more time to post individualy but I have to get up in 4 hours to bring my mother to the airport.

Hopefully tomorrow will entail bringing her to the airport...a nap...then legs so thats my goal we'll see how it rolls out to really happen!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2005)

Good workout!  Looks like it's time to hit the grip work hard DB.  Hehe.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 19, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good workout!  Looks like it's time to hit the grip work hard DB.  Hehe.


Yeeeeaaaaa I hate doing that shit though LOL!!  I ussually use  chalk but the time I w/o now the owner of the gym is there and he doesn't let me!

What would you suggest for some grip work?  I will be adding in some direct forear work...but don't know what else.  Maybe some static holds or something?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yeeeeaaaaa I hate doing that shit though LOL!!  I ussually use  chalk but the time I w/o now the owner of the gym is there and he doesn't let me!
> 
> What would you suggest for some grip work?  I will be adding in some direct forear work...but don't know what else.  Maybe some static holds or something?



You could try some Rest-Pause sets to work on your grip


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You could try some Rest-Pause sets to work on your grip


What like static hold till failure...rest...then again?  Would that be considered a rest-pause?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 20, 2005)

*10-19-05 RR chest/forearms*

Felt strong in this w/o!  Shoulder bothered me a little on inclines so I didn't go to heavy but I was pleased with my weights for flat DB press...even though it hurt my shoulder getting into potition it didn't bother me while in the motion.

Chest:
Incline Smith
135*8
145*6
155*6

Flat DB Press
55s*10
60s*10
65s*9
~~could have gone heavier but didn't.

Flat DB Fly
25s*15
30s*12

Wrist Curl
50*15*2

Reverse WC
20*12*2

All in all a small w/o but I want to keep it like that for chest....don't wanna go to crazy and hurt my shoulder again so I am trying to keep every w/o short and brief but intense.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 20, 2005)

*10-20-05 Quads/Bi's*

Today was a really shitty day!  I felt very strong...legs were pumped to realy kick ass but my posterior chain was just on fire.  It hurt me so bad!

Quads:
Leg Ext
110*10
130*8

Hack Squat
185*12
205*12
225*10

Single Leg Press
90*15
110*12
130*12

Bi's:
DB Curl
35s*6
40s*6PR!
40s*6PR!

Corey Curl
40s*10
50s*10

Concentration Curl
25s*10+2
20s*15

Today was a w/o I don't like.  My muscle were raring to go but my low back just couldn't handle it!!!  Leg ext's were fine...hack squats it started to tingle...then on single leg presses I could barely finish the set without a killer pain and burning!!  I stopped there and decided not to do hams b/c there is no way I could deadlift with my back in this shape or do any other ham work for that matter.  The db curls were killer to do but I got through them.  Tomorrow is delts and hams I guess!

Really hope my back starts to feel better.  Its been like this all week and I am not sure what it is.  I can't even sleep at night b/c I am so stiff and tight it hurts that bad!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> What like static hold till failure...rest...then again?  Would that be considered a rest-pause?



Just do your set .... let the weight down, take about a 15 second break - take a bunch of deep breathes, pick up the weight, do as many as you can, let the weight down, take about a 15 second break - more deep breathes, pick up the weight, do as many as you can again.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the back still frettin' ya.  I feel your pain.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice wo 's DB.

Take of that shoulder/posterior chain. 

posterior chain ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2005)

Go to a Chiro or massage therapist. My back when I started back on Westside would be in incredible pain 3-4 days after a w/o. After a few visits I haven't had pain at ALL from the w/o's. I feel SOoooooo much better.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 20, 2005)

Take it easy on that back my Friend, hope it's okay!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 20, 2005)

Heya everyone thanks for the kind words!!

YM-would that be with my static holds or with my deadlifts?

Gary-Yea my posterior chain...it involves more then your erector spinea but that is my main problem right now. 

Rocco-I was never partial to chiro's or anything....but if this persists I may need to hit one up.  For god sakes I'm 20 y/o and I'm falling apart LOL.  I just don't know how much one of them suckers is gonna run me! Which would be better a chiro or a therapist?  Chrio is more of bone alignment and therapist is more of muscle and tendon issues.  I know a deep tissue message would help but which would help me more do ya think?

Arch-thanks bud I'm trying but just sitting here typing is KILLING ME!!!

Sorry to keep these message short but I really can't even sit here and type I'm in somuch friggin pain!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 21, 2005)

Arrggh I'm sorry to hear about your back DB


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2005)

Actually I think either would help. I'd look for a Chiro that does ultrasound and massage also IMO.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks sean...yea I know you had some problems a while back same with you rocco!  I hope it gets better soon.  

Rocco I will look into that....maybe sometime next week when I get a day off!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 21, 2005)

*10-21-05 RR Delts/Hams*

Today was a good delt w/o....hammies not so good!

Delts:
Smith Milt. Press
115*6
135*6
145*6 PR!!

HS Side Laterals (1arm at a time)
70*10
80*10

DB Side Laterals
20s*12
25s*10

Cable Sinlge Arm Face Pull
80*15*3

BB Shrug
225*8
185*12

DB Shrug
75s*12
70s*15

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curl
90*8
100*6

DB SLDL
60s*8
60s*4
~~way to much lower back pain for these man!!!

Sitting Leg Curl
70*12
80*12

Body Weight Calves

I tried some abs and rehab but my back was just hurting way to much so I had to leave!

Delts felt good....nice and strong on the presses.  Actually hit a PR there!  Pretty awsome after my injury!  Hammies were miserable....my lower back just couldn't handle it.  Actually the entire posterior chain was tight today....low back, hammies, glutes, hips.  Just couldn't warm em up enough or stretch em out enough to actually do any real work with it.

Oh well got a weekend to stay away from weights and maybe it will heal up!  Not sure if I'll get on the boards at all this weekend got work and the ambulance core all weekend so I'll be busy!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2005)

Lookin' good DB  

Congrats on the PR !   Now I have a new goal ... catch DB in the press


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Lookin' good DB
> 
> Congrats on the PR !   Now I have a new goal ... catch DB in the press


   Catch me if you can!  I think it should be easy considering I wont be tring to go to heavy on them.  These past few weeks were just to see my maxes in different exercises...now I'll coast a bit so I don't hurt myself.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks sean...yea I know you had some problems a while back same with you rocco!  I hope it gets better soon.


 Well, I've never really had any SERIOUS lower back pain... There was just like... 3 or so times when I used to do deadlifts for higher reps....around 8 or so, I'd sometimes get a pinched nerve that would hurt for about a week... Even since I cut the reps down the problem's gone, but I just did 4 sets of 8 reps on rack deads today, so I hope the problem doesn't crop up again... so far so good though. Plus, I think I maybe didn't take the proper time to reset myself for form each rep when I did the a while ago... (I'm talking like 6-8 months ago)


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 22, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Catch me if you can! I think it should be easy considering I wont be tring to go to heavy on them. These past few weeks were just to see my maxes in different exercises...now I'll coast a bit so I don't hurt myself.


good thinking


----------



## Pylon (Oct 22, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Catch me if you can! I think it should be easy considering I wont be tring to go to heavy on them. These past few weeks were just to see my maxes in different exercises...now I'll coast a bit so I don't hurt myself.


 Good call, Bolt.  No more setbacks.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

Hitting a PR on overhead presses is always awesome, but even more so when returning from a rotator cuff injury.  Good going DB.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 22, 2005)

GW & Py-thanks guys...I figured from now I'll be much safer about my training.  No sense in living in pain!

Pimp-Hell yea man thanks!  Last time I attempted that heavy I think I hit 135*1 with help!  So for me to blow that away and add that much more weight simply with db's is just awsome to me!  I hope my strength keeps growing...after all my years of cutting and injuries I need all of it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

*10-24-05 RR Back/Tri's*

Today was a very good w/o!  Felt very strong all my lifts were up!

Back:
Deadlift
205*6
225*6
245*6

DB Row
70s*6
75s*6
75s*6 

HS High Row
200*10*2

HS Horiz. Row
120*12
135*10

Pulldown
105*15
120*15

Tri's:
Vbar Pushdown
120*8
140*8
150*6-whole rack PR!! 
~~not sure what to do here lol...I can't go any heavier on this bad boy I guess I'll need to switch it later in the w/o for more reps or something!

HS Tri Ext
90*10
100*10

French Press
50*12
55*12

Abz

All in all a good w/o...very happy with my results.

Off to do chest/forearms!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2005)

Great w/o, bolt!  Glad to see the back is feeling better.

 If your pushdowns are maxed out and you can't find a small child to stand on the stack, you can always change it to a single arm pushdown.  It's a little different, but it also pulls more stabilizers in.  It might be worth a try.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great w/o, bolt!  Glad to see the back is feeling better.
> 
> If your pushdowns are maxed out and you can't find a small child to stand on the stack, you can always change it to a single arm pushdown.  It's a little different, but it also pulls more stabilizers in.  It might be worth a try.


Thanks bud....yea the back is alot better this week but I'm trying to limit myself to sitting at the computer b/c that kills it!

Yea I was thinking that....I'll see what happens next time around!  I use to do them alot but never enjoyed them to much.  Thanks for the advice I'll give em another try.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice wo DB.

Congrats on the pushdowns    Nice db rows too!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo DB.
> 
> Congrats on the pushdowns    Nice db rows too!


Heya bud thanks I appreciate it!

Yea man those rows were killer LOL....felt like I was lifting a house!

And hey which journal ya using?  I see 3 in th sig and the latest one says oct 9th you will return to lifting yet no w/o's!  Fill me in where can I find ya LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

*10-25-05 RR chest*

Today was probably the shittiest w/o I've had in months.  What was suppose to be a chest w/o felt like a shoulder w/o b/c every inch of every movement brought pain to my shoulder.  

Chest:
Incline Smith Press
145*6*3

Flat DB Press
60s*10*3

Flat DB Fly
25s*12
30s*12

Extensive shoulder rehab!!!

I knew it would be a shitty w/o b/c my normal schedual was thrown off with an early morning fire and my diet was very shitty.  Last night I was busy with the fire dept so I didn't have time to eat and just passed out then this morning the same so I didn't have nearly enough cals in me for a w/o!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2005)

Great job on the deads and those DB Rows!! 

Sorry about the w/o today, how's the shoulder now? You ARE rehabing it correct?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2005)

hey brotha-
at least  you went. Was better than nothing, right? Always look for the good / positive.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey DB- watch it, brotha..u are catchin up to me!
When u did your DB rows, do u use any 'body english' and row past or just keep back flexxed and bring DB to lower abs?
I've heard oth...I usually go to lower abs...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Today was probably the shittiest w/o I've had in months. What was suppose to be a chest w/o felt like a shoulder w/o b/c every inch of every movement brought pain to my shoulder.
> 
> Chest:
> Incline Smith Press
> ...


 Doesn't sound too bad to me.  You could've taken the easy road and curled up on the couch with a box of ho-hos, so you did good!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 25, 2005)

Workouts are looking good sir.  I have a suggestion for you on the v-bar pushdowns.  Besides going for higher reps, you could rest a dumbbell on top of the stack.  I have seen a couple of real big guys do this for pulldowns.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great job on the deads and those DB Rows!!
> 
> Sorry about the w/o today, how's the shoulder now? You ARE rehabing it correct?


Thanks bud!  Glad to see ya around here!

Yea the shoulder was a bother today!  I am rehabing it as much as possible but I guess it has its days.  Past few days its been hurting alot...maybe I tweaked it on back day or something and chest finished it off.  Who knows.  I will work on it a little harder now and try to build more strength in it.  Gonna start rehabing it before and after every workout consitantly.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey brotha-
> at least  you went. Was better than nothing, right? Always look for the good / positive.


Heya man long time no see!!

Yea I guess but if I didn't go maybe I could have saved my shoulder a little...who knows.  I figure if I'm not dead it made me stronger!!!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey DB- watch it, brotha..u are catchin up to me!
> When u did your DB rows, do u use any 'body english' and row past or just keep back flexxed and bring DB to lower abs?
> I've heard oth...I usually go to lower abs...


I told ya better start bustin your ass or I'ma catch ya!  I am no where near your numbers but soon enough I hope to LOL.

When I do my rows I keep my core and back very tight and slowely bring the db up level with my lower abs.  It is a very controlled and slow movement....most of my movements are actually.  All my lifts are done very slowely with good form...its rare there is an explosive movement with my shoulder in its condition.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Doesn't sound too bad to me.  You could've taken the easy road and curled up on the couch with a box of ho-hos, so you did good!


Well if I compare them to my numbers from last week they are worse and I should have improved but I guess its better then doing nothing!  Thanks for all the support py your always there for me!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking good sir.  I have a suggestion for you on the v-bar pushdowns.  Besides going for higher reps, you could rest a dumbbell on top of the stack.  I have seen a couple of real big guys do this for pulldowns.


Heya man glad ya could swing by!

On the cable stack in my gym the weight is all enlosed so you can't really add anything else on it!  But what I think may be different is the other set of cables on the other side of the gym.  I think they go up to like 180 or something like that so next time I'll try it over there.  I know on that side you can tie additional weight to it so I may just have to play around some lol.  Thanks for the great advice!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man glad ya could swing by!
> 
> On the cable stack in my gym the weight is all enlosed so you can't really add anything else on it!  But what I think may be different is the other set of cables on the other side of the gym.  I think they go up to like 180 or something like that so next time I'll try it over there.  I know on that side you can tie additional weight to it so I may just have to play around some lol.  Thanks for the great advice!!!



I'm sure you'll find a way to placate your instiable hunger for adding more weight.  Moo.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll find a way to placate your instiable hunger for adding more weight.  Moo.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2005)

I do my pushdowns on the lat pulldown machine, the stack is bigger 
HEY DB!!  How the  hell are ya  Great to see you still at it (pain and all) dedication bro... dedication... 

Hey, whatya think about this.... "guess who??"


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2005)

Well hellfire...I best get busy...now I have to keep u from catching me.....






			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man long time no see!!
> 
> Yea I guess but if I didn't go maybe I could have saved my shoulder a little...who knows.  I figure if I'm not dead it made me stronger!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I do my pushdowns on the lat pulldown machine, the stack is bigger
> HEY DB!!  How the  hell are ya  Great to see you still at it (pain and all) dedication bro... dedication...
> 
> Hey, whatya think about this.... "guess who??"


Heya bud long time no see around these parts!!  I posted in your journal about your comp!  I think you looked awsome man!

Thats a good idea about the lat pulldown never thought of that!  Will be a little tuff to get into position b/c it is so high but I'll work it out!!!

That is a killer pixture my friend who is on the right?  I take it your the left unless you got one HELL OF A TAN!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Well hellfire...I best get busy...now I have to keep u from catching me.....


Damn straight mi amigo!!!  I'm spitin fire and pissin vinigear here my friend!

But ya got one leg up on my no leg training today b/c of a hurt knee!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 27, 2005)

Heya guys sorry no leg training today!!  I had a nice fire the other day and busted my knee with a tool!  It is all enflamed and swollen but doesn't hurt when I walk or run or anything.  But it hurts a butt load when you touch it.  I figured I'd be able to lift on it still b/c I was sprinting the other day with no problems but it hurt like hell to lift.  So today is another rest day...tomorrow is shoulders and bi'!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud long time no see around these parts!!  I posted in your journal about your comp!  I think you looked awsome man!
> 
> Thats a good idea about the lat pulldown never thought of that!  Will be a little tuff to get into position b/c it is so high but I'll work it out!!!
> 
> That is a killer pixture my friend who is on the right?  I take it your the left unless you got one HELL OF A TAN!!!!




Thats Big Ron Coleman.. Makes Pete look like a 12 year old girl!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats Big Ron Coleman.. Makes Pete look like a 12 year old girl!


Thats who I figured it was but wasn't 100%....and yea he does make pete look damn small LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm spitin fire and pissin vinigear here my friend!


that's gotta hurt...u might wanna go see a Dr. for that..


----------



## Pylon (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry bout the knee, Bolt.  Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 28, 2005)

*10-28-05 RR Delts/Bi's/Traps*

Today was a good workout....lifts were pretty much all up.  got to the gym late b/c I went into work early.  Enough BS here it is....

Smith MP Press
135*6
145*6*2

HS Side Lateral
80*10
90*10.

DB Side Lateral
25s*12*2

Single Arm Face Pull
80*15*2
~~only 2 sets today b/c my rear delts got fried early I guess...had no more steam in em!

DB Curl
40s*6
40s*5 1/2
35s*8

Corey Curl
50s*10
60s*10 PR!!

Concentration Curl
20*12

HS Lever Shrug
230*6*2

DB Shrug
65s*15
75s*12*2

All in all a good w/o very pleased!!  Had a nasty case of that heart burn again....I think it may be from to much salt and dairy I have to experiment a little to find out.  Today my salt intake was high and water in take was low so that may be it!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2005)

good workout!
What is a HS side lateral


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

Continuing to look good there DB.  What is a Corey curl?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good workout!
> What is a HS side lateral


Hammer Strength Side Lateral

Looking good Dead!!! Have you thought of doing something other than P/RR/S?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice wo DB  


What is salt and dairy


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Continuing to look good there DB.  What is a Corey curl?


 Front double bicep pose, using cables on each side for resistance.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 30, 2005)

*Amigo-*yes HS Side Lats are the hammer strength machines.  It is ment to do two arms at the same time but I hate doing that so I do one arm at a time and can focus on the medial delts much more.  

*Pimp*-thanks bud glad ya could stop in!  Pylon summed it up just the double front bi pose using top cables.  Gives ya a damn nice pump lol.  Can't go to heavy on em but I like em.

*Rocco*-Heya man much appreciated!  Yea eventually I'll switch off of it but I wanted to give it a few runs through.  My shoulder still isn't up to anything to crazy like westside or anything like that but I will change it up eventually.  I figured it was a good starter routine for my poor shoulder....I just doubled up on RR week back to back for the easier shoulder work plus its by far my favorite week for hypertrophy.

Anything you would recomend once I'm done?

*Gary*-Thanks big guy!!  I need to figure out what I'm eating that is giving me such bad heart burn.  Its really really bad to where I can't even sleep!  Haven't narrowerd it down but I think its tomatoes/tomato sauce, to much dairy, and high salt foods.  I have been drinking anywhere from 1/2-3/4 gallon of milk a day so maybe the dairy is getting to my stomach again.  We'll see!!

*Pylon*-Thanks for clearing that up bud!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2005)

Before you go to bed, drink a tbsp of apple cider vinegar.. that should help the heart burn.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Before you go to bed, drink a tbsp of apple cider vinegar.. that should help the heart burn.


Wouldn't that make it worse LOL?  I'll have to try it tnx bud!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2005)

No, it wont make it worse..  However drink it with water


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No, it wont make it worse..  However drink it with water


Yea I wasn't about to take it straight up LOL....heart burn today has been out of control though!!!!!  Nasty hang over LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 31, 2005)

Update!

Decided to weight myself and progress is coming along nicely!  My current weight is 197lbs with some bf increase but some def nice changes happening here!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Update!
> 
> Decided to weight myself and progress is coming along nicely! My current weight is 197lbs with some bf increase but some def nice changes happening here!


Way to go DB


----------



## Pylon (Oct 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Update!
> 
> Decided to weight myself and progress is coming along nicely! My current weight is 197lbs with some bf increase but some def nice changes happening here!


 Well done, Bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 1, 2005)

*11-1-05 SHOCK Back/Tri's*

Gary and Pylon! Thanks guys I appreciate it!

Today was an ass whoopin of a w/o!  So not use to so many supersets and dropsets LOL....I was really huffing and puffing.  I need to start some cardio or some shit LOL.

Back:
Rack Dead -/- Hyper Ext
225*8 -/- BW*12
225*8 -/- BW+25*10

Rev Grip B/O Row -/- Stiff Arm Pulldown
125*10 -/- 100*10
145*8 -/- 110*8

HS Low Row -/- Pulldown
180*8 -/- 135*8
140*10 -/- 135*6+2

Dropset CG Cable Row
180*6 -/- 150*8 -/- 120*8

Tri's:
Smith CG Bench -/- Vbar Pushdown
135*8 -/- 100*10
135*8 -/- 120*8

Rev Grip Pushdown -/- DB French Press
100*10 -/- 50*8

Dropset HS Tri Ext
90*10 -/- 80*8 -/- 70*8

Shoulder stretch and rehab!

I was so fried I forgot to do abs LOL.  I'll do em tomorrow.

All in all it was a good w/o for shock week.  As I adjust to shock weeks again they will get better.  I wasn't hoping to set any PRs today or anything but I was pleased with my weights!

Off to get contacts YAY!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2005)

You're training like a madman   make that a MoFo !!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 1, 2005)

Another fine w/o, Bolt.  You're doing great!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 1, 2005)

Once again my two fav people swingin by here!  Thanks for the kind words guys.  Lets hope I don't die by the end of this week with all this damn shock LOL!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Once again my two fav people swingin by here! Thanks for the kind words guys. Lets hope I don't die by the end of this week with all this damn shock LOL!


 I thought that was the idea behind shock week!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I thought that was the idea behind shock week!


Yea I think eric just made this week to kick the crap out of his patients he didn't like and forgot to take it out for us!  LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2005)

Also no workout today....got called into work early today so I will do chest/bi's thursday and legs/delts friday!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 2, 2005)

Brother Bolt, hows it goin my Friend!!! Still training like a Madman I see!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Bolt, hows it goin my Friend!!! Still training like a Madman I see!!!


You know it brotha!!!!  Why train any other way?!?  LOL

Same ol' stuff here mi amigo!  Work, shool, gym, repeat!!

Hows the house stuff goin??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2005)

yep...DB is on a quest....


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yep...DB is on a quest....


Oh you know it bud!  How many people do you know who can set 2 PRs during shock week!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2005)

*11-3-05 My Birthday...shock chest/bi's*

Today was a good day.  Had an awsome friggin w/o....got to shoot my bow....and its my birthday.

Chest:
Incline Bench -/- Cable X Over
135*10 -/- 50s*10
155*8 -/- 50s*8(un-official PR)

Incline Fly -/- DB Pullover
30s*8 -/- 55*12
35s*8 -/- 75*8

HS Flat Press Dropset
120*6 -/- 90*8 -/- 60*10

Bi's:
Standing EZ Curl -/- DB Curl
80*6 -/- 30s*8 (PR for ez curl)
80*6 -/- 30s*8

HS Preacher -/- Reverse BB Curl
70*6 -/- 40*9
70*6 -/- 50*6(grip failure)

Concentration Curl Dropset
20s*8 -/- 15s*10

100 reps for abz!!!

Overall a good w/o....I can see my arms really growing alot which is nice!  I am noticing some really nice gains all in all.

I honestly forgot it was my bday till I saw a card from my father with some cash.  I felt bad b/c if I didn't remember why should he LOL.  So I figured I'd buy him something nice with the money he gave me....no sense in me keeping it for myself!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice w/o, Bolt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  How on earth do you forget it is your birthday? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you have a happy and all that.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice w/o, Bolt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ty Gary!  I never really celebrate my bday so I think nothing of it....just another day on the calendar.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 4, 2005)

*11-4-05 Shock Legs/Delts*

Holy Sh$t this w/o kicked my asssss!!!!  It was such low volume but man my body never knew the difference!

Legs:
Leg Ext -/- Powertec Squat
100*8 -/- 185*8
100*8 -/- 185*8

Leg Ext -/- Leg Press
100*8 -/- 270*10
100*8 -/- 320*10

SLDL -/- LLC
135*8 -/- 70*8
135*8 -/- 70*8

DS Sitting LC
90*8 -/- 70*8

Delts:
HS MIlt Press -/- DB Front Raise
110*8 -/- 20s*10
110*5, 80*80*3 -/- 20s*8

DB Side Lat -/- HS SIde Lat-single arm
20s*8 -/- 60s*8

DS Cable Face Pull
80*10 -/- 60*10

All in all a really taxing w/o....for god sakes the RI's were like 20-30 seconds if that lol.

Lower back really got a good tingle out of this w/o....the normal pain has been gone for a while but legs today must have struck a nerve or something.

By the time delts came along I was just so tired I had to cut traps out and drop some sets b/c I was dead.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2005)

Damn I missed a couple of wo's and whats this !!!!!!!!!!  Your Birthday !!!!!  

Happy B-day MoFo !


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh you know it bud!  How many people do you know who can set 2 PRs during shock week!!!


...at least one...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2005)

well, hell..happy Belated B-day!
Yeah...after 21...doesn't really matter any more...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2005)

Happy birthday!  How old?

Also, that's a bitchin' workout there Deadbolt.  You're going to have trouble taking a shit tomorrow, haha.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

Great looking w/o, Bolt...you know...for a guy your age, anyway....


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 4, 2005)

Gary-Thanks bud!!  Ya aint missed much lol...but don't miss next weeks its power week LOL

Burner-Yea thats what they tell me but I don't have a problem getting served now so it doesn't really fase me.  My brother is 23 and he still gets id'd but I never do.  They all think he's my little brother LOLOL!

Pimp-Thanks my man!  Yea I'm 20 now LOL still a youngin buit I think I can hold my own around here.  Man I had to jump off of a ramp at work about 3 feet high I damn near went crashing to the floor b/c my legs were jello LOL.

Py-Thanks for poppin in ya know at your age and all its tuff to bring the walker over to the comp   Oh dont' worry I'll pun with the best of em mi amigo!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 4, 2005)

I had no clue you're only 20 now DB... Practically the same age as me... I thought you were around 22 or so for whatever reason.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Py-Thanks for poppin in ya know at your age and all its tuff to bring the walker over to the comp   Oh dont' worry I'll pun with the best of em mi amigo!


 Hey, the way my calves are barking today, a walker's not that bad an idea!

 Yeah, I remember being 20...vaguely...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

I was 20...3/4 of DB's life ago....
damn, I'm gettin' old....


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Pimp-Thanks my man!  Yea I'm 20 now LOL still a youngin buit I think I can hold my own around here.  Man I had to jump off of a ramp at work about 3 feet high I damn near went crashing to the floor b/c my legs were jello LOL.



Good age to be.  Feels weird not being a teenager anymore doesn't it?

I feel you on the jelly legs.  My ass is sore today from unilateral squats; everyone is looking at me like I have hemorroids because of the way I sit down.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

yeah...but I love that feeling of when you leave the gym..and your legs nearly give out on you when you step off the curb....

the 2 - 3 days of DOMS sucks...but what can u do?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...but I love that feeling of when you leave the gym..and your legs nearly give out on you when you step off the curb....
> 
> the 2 - 3 days of DOMS sucks...but what can u do?



I like DOMS now for some reason.  Call me a masochist if you must.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like DOMS now for some reason.  Call me a masochist if you must.


cow-masochist-pimp.
Hmm...has a certain snap to it, don't ya think?

I could do w/out the Frankenstein type walk though...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> cow-masochist-pimp.
> Hmm...has a certain snap to it, don't ya think?
> 
> I could do w/out the Frankenstein type walk though...



Haha, it truly does.  

Yeah, I could live without the walk too.  When I waddle around it looks like I got raped in the ass without any lube the night before.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

TMI, Pimp!


What sux, is that on weekends, I am a bouncer at a night club...if I do not get my legs knocked out early in the week..I cannot do them...don't wanna look 'weak / injured' while working...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> TMI, Pimp!
> 
> 
> What sux, is that on weekends, I am a bouncer at a night club...if I do not get my legs knocked out early in the week..I cannot do them...don't wanna look 'weak / injured' while working...


 I can see where that might slow you down!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't mind the DOMS too much, except in my calves.  That seems to be the worst of all.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2005)

so.....I will be hammering them on Tuesaday....RIGHT after work.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so.....I will be hammering them on Tuesaday....RIGHT after work.


 You're doing leg work after bouncing?  Hardcore, baby.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2005)

Heya guys!!!!

Sean-Yea brotha only 20!  I don't act my age most of the time......most of the time!

Pimp-Yea I use to love DOMS...now I could do without LOL.  In my line or work it only gets in the way but I deal with it!  

Burner-LOL man you old fart!   Your not that old bud c'mon now you can still hang with me anyday!  But hell I hang out with guys twice my age all the time at my firehouse so I'm use to it LOL.

Py-I'm not even gonna touch that one LOLOL but I will agree doms in the calves OUCH!  I remember 2 semesters ago I had to do a physical fitness shit and walked 1 mile then ran a 1 1/2 miles for my health and fitness class.  30 minutes later I met up with my cousin for shock legs!!!!!!!  You wanna talk about pain LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2005)

Weekend went good.....cals were low but weekend was well worth it.

Friday worked all night.

Saturday worked all day then went to my chiefs vacation home in PA in the middle of nowhere!!  Stayed till sunday evening then came home.  

Very relaxing and enjoyed the wildlife!  I am a wildlife nut and man I can't wait till it cools down some more so I can go hunting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Weekend went good.....cals were low but weekend was well worth it.
> 
> Friday worked all night.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you had a good time.  Hope your chief doesn't find out about it!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2005)

It's good to get out into nature sometimes.  Natural beauty is so underappreciated.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had a good time.  Hope your chief doesn't find out about it!


Had an awsoem time....deer, turkey, and bear everywhere!  He was there no worries....it was like 8-10 of use from the firehouse including the wives and my GF.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It's good to get out into nature sometimes.  Natural beauty is so underappreciated.


Very true my friend!  I could sit in the woods all day and never want to leave!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Had an awsoem time....deer, turkey, and bear everywhere! He was there no worries....it was like 8-10 of use from the firehouse including the wives and my GF.


 Sounds like a great time!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2005)

*11-7-05 POWER Back/Tri's*

Today was an awsome day!!!  I got like 10 hours of sleep and still couldn't wake up while I was lifting.  Tried cardio, everything, and was still like a zombi.  I was yawning through my 315 PR for deads LOL.

Back:
Rack Dead
275*4
295*4
315*4 PR!!

B/o Row
155*4
165*4-grip failure - dbl overhand
165*6-no problem - alt grip 

CG Pulldown
150*4
165*4*2

CG Cable Row
180*6
195*4*2 PR!!

Tri's:
Skull Crusher
70*6
80*4*2 PR!!

CG Bench Press
135*6
155*6
~~start at 165 next time

Vbar Pushdown
150*6*2-racked it
~~~I was to lazy to walk across the entire gym again just for my pushdowns so I just pounded out the entire stack for 6.  From now on though I need to move to the heavier stack b/c that wasn't to failure at all!

All in all a very good w/o!  Was tired all the way through LOL but I hit some awsome weights!

*QUESTION*: On B/o rows is it wrong to use an alternating grip...are there any problems with doing this?  I can move alot more weight this way and much more controled....same with double underhand.  But double overhand I just can't hold on to it very long.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You're doing leg work after bouncing?  Hardcore, baby.


oh...no sir...that is just a weekend job. I have a full time job. I just do that on weekends for fun, 'beer money' and something to to add some excitement to my otherwise dull life..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2005)

Good workout!
Nice rows! I dunno what I can do w/ out straps. (I do not wanna take a chance on screwing up my tendonitis again..)
Speaking of which:
**** bar story! ***

Had to walk out a REALLY trashed guy on Saturday. He was mute and I think Mexican. No communication. He was about 5'5" and just as round as he was tall. He could barely stand. I was on his left and had my right arm hooked under his left to hold him up and walk him out. He was easily 200lbs. He would lose his balance and knock into me, and I would have to brace his weight to keep from knocking into customers as well as keep moving. It took a toll on my right arm..and it started to get aggrivated, (tendonitis) by the time we got him outside and on a bench..I was wiped. That was a mini-workout in itself...and I was worried I don't get enough cardio....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 7, 2005)

DEAD!!! Whats up?!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2005)

Burner-LOL yea I have to carry alot of firemen well over 200lbs LOL and man you aint kiddin thats a damn mission!!!

Fish-WASSSSSUP!  Man I haven't been able to get to your journal I've been damn busy....haven't even touched my aim!  I need to get over there bud!  How ya doin?


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 7, 2005)

Whoa, nice workouts today DB !!! Good job on getting some PR's


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Whoa, nice workouts today DB !!! Good job on getting some PR's


   Thanks buddy!  Hows westside treating ya??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

yo! DB! U are on!
que pasa, hombre!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yo! DB! U are on!
> que pasa, hombre!


NM same ol' shit!  Just got back from a very pleasing power chest w/o!  I'll post it in a minute or so!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

*11-8-05 Power Chest*

Today was a good day...slept in an extra half hour or so.  

Chest:
Flat BB Press
175*4
185*4 PR!!!
185*3

Incline DB Press
60s*6
70s*4 PR!!!
75s*4 PR!!! 

Decline BB Press
165*4 PR!!!
175*4*2 PR!!!

Shoulder Rehab!

Hey I can't complain my chest is numb, I set 5 PRs, and I enjoyed it LOL.  I had a little shoulder pain from the declines but other then that I was fine.  I will try not to go that heavy next time maybe keep it in the 6RR next month.

I was gonna do bi's and abz but I plan on shooting my bow all afternoon so I had to hold off.  If I did those my shots would all be way off b/c those are some main stablizers for bow shooting.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

good job, brotha!
U sure the declines buggered the shoulder?
As I've read and come to know..declines deploy very little of the delts...that's why I like them.

GJ on hitting the new PR'S! makes u feel gooooood!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good job, brotha!
> U sure the declines buggered the shoulder?
> As I've read and come to know..declines deploy very little of the delts...that's why I like them.
> 
> GJ on hitting the new PR'S! makes u feel gooooood!


Thanks bud!!  Feels good to be getting stronger!

Yea those declines really kill me sometimes.  It doesn't hurt the entire should I think its just the different rom and angle of motion that puts some pressure on my torn cuff.  I never got surgery so it is still injured I'm simply strengthening the muscles around it so I can still workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

gotcha
I'm starting to enjoy the 'full' muscle feeling of being consisstant again...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> gotcha
> I'm starting to enjoy the 'full' muscle feeling of being consisstant again...


Yea it feels good doesn't it?  It only gets better as you stay consisstant and keep a steady diet.  Thats just pure moivation for me!

I ussually just go home after I'm done working out but today I had to change b/c I was going to vote.  I didn't realize how much I've really changed till now since I've seen the full body shot in the mirrors all over the locker room.  I feel like a fucking ape.  Not overly big but very stocky LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

Awesome job on the PR's!!! And coming back from a shoulder injury  Congrats!! 

When you do the Decline, are you bringing the bar to your sternum, tucking the elbows in some and pulling your shoulder blades together? It's a bad ROM on the shoulder without a really good set-up. With a good set-up it's not as bad.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 8, 2005)

Geez DB you're really tearing it up here, nice work. Westside's going pretty well, I like the routine itself. Right now I'm having a little back trouble that developed Sunday night, but it's gotten better the last couple days.... I should be fine for benching tomorrow, but I don't know about squats + ham and lower back work on friday... I'll have to see how it feels... Plus, I'm going paintballing saturday.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

hey sean...u have your own gear? 
I am on a team..or..was...my..um...friend / captain of the team had a bit of a falling out. (I wrecked his sport bike..and he feels I owe him more than what I payed. (which was the value of the bike)
here's the link to our team: http://www.sunspiders.com/

Gonna be 'fun' runnin' and gunnin' on jelly legs!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't like that word: stocky..or worse: husky.
oy.
I still try to avoid mirrors...
 well..from the rib cage down..


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Rocco-heya big guy I just posted in your journal congrats buddy!  Yea thats the way I bench...to the sternum, elbows in and shoulder tucked back.  It seems when I flare my shoulders it doesn't hurt but when I tuck ow boy it kills!!!

Sean-thanks man I appreciate it!  I also just posted by you!  Sorry to hear about the back you should get it checked out again.  Yea I use to painball a shit load in highschool...I was on a speedball team (malic jag was the name), I also referee'd just to cover some of my expensis in the sport heh but that only laster one season.

Burner-you played?  wtf you never told me man!!!!  What do you shoot?  I miss it so much I haven't played in a long time.  I still have my a-5 though all pimped out.  Need to break her out and shoot around a little!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

it's an old, hand me down auto cocker. when it works...it's suh-weet...but tempermental.
just got it back from the shop. was blowing air thru the jackhammer. We turned the reg pressure all the way down, but still blew too much air. Hoepfully the shop got it all fixed. I do want that a5 though.
Have u ever been to D-Day in Oklahoma? Been twice. Good times. (biggest scenario painball event. over 3k players in '04)


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> it's an old, hand me down auto cocker. when it works...it's suh-weet...but tempermental.
> just got it back from the shop. was blowing air thru the jackhammer. We turned the reg pressure all the way down, but still blew too much air. Hoepfully the shop got it all fixed. I do want that a5 though.
> Have u ever been to D-Day in Oklahoma? Been twice. Good times. (biggest scenario painball event. over 3k players in '04)


No I wanted to go but couldn'd afford it.  My boss went a few times though.

Autocockers are nice.  Sounds like either you blew an internal O-ring or the regulator is off.  That happen to my a5 but all it was the outside temp was to cold for my co2 and the O-ring inside was cracked so it froze everything up and was shooting air out of everywhere!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

I was @ D-Day..and it happened. got out about 50 rounds...right on target, then all pessure blew out. Pull the trigger, balls would just roll out of barell, so all I could do was rush (self-sacrifice) a hard point to draw fire while the team took them out


Did it again after thought it was fixed here at home field. Well, if you aren't out, u don't have toget off field. They did not know my marker was out of commision.
I kept popping up as a target to draw fire and then retreat...they followed....right into a hasty ambush by another team mate...suckers...

got three of them that way...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> It seems when I flare my shoulders it doesn't hurt but when I tuck ow boy it kills!!!


Interesting. Proper form says it's safer for your shoulders to tuck, but I experience the same thing sometimes. It hurts more tucked on reg bench sometimes and if I untuck it seems to go away (the pain).


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I was @ D-Day..and it happened. got out about 50 rounds...right on target, then all pessure blew out. Pull the trigger, balls would just roll out of barell, so all I could do was rush (self-sacrifice) a hard point to draw fire while the team took them out
> 
> 
> Did it again after thought it was fixed here at home field. Well, if you aren't out, u don't have toget off field. They did not know my marker was out of commision.
> ...


 I guess I shouldn't be suprised there are players on the boards, but I never really thought about it.

 I used to have a party each March that we would kick off with a trip to a range.  We called it the St. Patrick's Day massacre.  Haven't played in about a year and half, but trying to get a game together in the near future.

 I have a regular old Tippman 98, stock other than the flatline barrell.  It's not flashy, but works for my style.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I have a regular old Tippman 98, stock other than the flatline barrell.  It's not flashy, but works for my style.


That was my first and it lasted me a long time.  Then I upgraded to the a5 with a flatline or I switch to my 2002 all american for speedball.  Love the tippmans though....def a great gun style!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

don't do speed ball...go thru paint too fast...
Like to stalk my prey...
muhahahahaaaa...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't do speed ball...go thru paint too fast...
> Like to stalk my prey...
> muhahahahaaaa...


Yea I use to eat through that paint like a mad man!!

I love the woods though.  I'm the crazy guy out there though....the second the whistle sounds I sprint to the outside of the field and take cover.  The second their main force moves in I flank em and take em all out from behind they never knew what hit em!  Especially with me spitting 12+ balls per second!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

that's my kind of game.
Did u check out the link to our site? It has some pics in there as well. I am the one with the mask, marker and BDU's... recognize me..


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

That style of play gets way to pricey for me...and it was always a little hard for me to get upfield fast enough to make a difference.  That may have changed...

 I'm much more of a slow advance and moving defender.  That's why I like the flatline.  I like being able to snipe people from cover without wasting ammo.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's my kind of game.
> Did u check out the link to our site? It has some pics in there as well. I am the one with the mask, marker and BDU's... recognize me..


 Wow...matching pants and everything...

 My friends and I started to put something like this together, but we didn't play enough to make it worthwhile.  We even had a name picked out (The Dancing Cadavers) and were working on a shoulder patch.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

well....dunno how much longer I am gonna be on the team....

Kinda funny....we are all 'uniform': all wear basically same gear: same BDU / DCU / black BDU depending on practice site, harness (holds magazines / pods, remotes) etc. A lot of us had AT-4's (used to be actual military A-4's. (mini-m-16, short barel and collapsable stock)
When the whole team went out, there were 9 of us. We could never get people to play against us. We even  had toshow them that the markers only shot 25 round magazines...
we finally got a goup of 17 to play us...we still won.

Hooah!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Man some hard core shit there LOL.  I had a few buddies from the marines I use to share paint with and man were they fanatics!!!!  I use to love playing with them!

Yea I'm the crazy guy in shorts, a wife beater, cleats, and my mask just running like a mad man from bunker to bunker.  There are occations I attempt to snipe but I'm an action player and I need to be in the shit of it.  So I get a few guys and we rush the field then I ussually take charge and send guys to my left and right then we just rush our enemy picking them off before they know whats going on.  One solid sweep....we are a sight to see!

On the occation you dont see me you know its trouble LOL!  Man we need to all get together and play its killing me!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 8, 2005)

A delayed response to your post DB, yeah I have my own gear... I used to play a lot more than I do now... Now it's just a once or twice kinda year thing, but I still love it... Most of my friends just kinda gave up on.... Due to money and laziness I guess


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> A delayed response to your post DB, yeah I have my own gear... I used to play a lot more than I do now... Now it's just a once or twice kinda year thing, but I still love it... Most of my friends just kinda gave up on.... Due to money and laziness I guess


What kind of gun do you shoot?  Yea I don't play nearly as much as I use to....I actually didn't even play this year b/c I've been to busy!  This spring/summer I am going to play much much more though!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

yeah....I dunno how much longer I am gonan be on my  'team'...
The main guy..the guy who I seem to be having tensions with is in Afghanistan. The #2 guy is on vacation and works almost as much as I do. With the exception of one other guy..we are all that's left of the 'original' team...
I've posted emails on our site to go out and play...w/ nothing in response...so fuq 'em.
I like it, but if I do not play, no real loss...
I like action too. 
The last time we went to D-Day, we just got going. (game commenced) we were assigned as a tactical spec ops unit and had small missions to run. Well, all hte 'fighting' was "out there" we...were still moving low and slow...through our own friggin 'safe area'. The 'captain' called for our halt...again...and were supposed to go prone in out 360 degree security set up. I didn't I barely took a knee.
(I was in a bit a fowl mood) He asked me what my problem was.
"the game started over an hour ago. We culd have supported two scirmishes since then, but we moved wide and away. We are in a 'safe zone' and u want us to be all tactical. We've not strayed more then 300 yards from the starting point. Are we gonna engage anybody at anytime?"
I can be an ass every once in a while...but we drove for 13 hours for this..and it seemed like we were gonna do as 'little' as we did the previous year...and this cost a few bux in travel expenses and vacation time to be there.
he finally swung us towards one of the 'villages' where we got to engage the enmy..where my marker shot ofr 50 rounds...and crapped out. Fuqqin great. Walked back and popped open a beer. (cold, protein replenishment and mood enhancer)


(later, we got my marker fixed and we went back and kicked ass and had a great time...and drank more beer...)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

no workout last night. I came down with a case of heartburn or something..oh..and a small case of 'puss-itis'
Will be cured by this afternoon...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

Sounds like a damn good time to me!!!  I would have killed to been there man!  My buddy went and his entire team was built of strangers b/c he went solo.  They all pulled your teams same approach and he said fuq it and just ran off solo.  He engaged the first group and kept hiding on em.  Finally he knew it was to much and retreated about 30yards and waited for his team to catch up with a few pot lock shots and took the game with a final ambush move!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL no workouts huh!  Don't worry I didn't w/o today either....needed a day off in between!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

It was. overall. I'm just kind of bitter at this 'friend' of mine. I posted in my journal what happened between us. I'm not perfect, but I like to think I am a pretty good friend, and when the incident happened, I immediately took steps to pay for the damages. And he wasn't satisfied w/ that. So, I am waiting to see if he mails me back. (Have not heard from him in a few weeks.) This happened back on Easter. LONG story.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> It was. overall. I'm just kind of bitter at this 'friend' of mine. I posted in my journal what happened between us. I'm not perfect, but I like to think I am a pretty good friend, and when the incident happened, I immediately took steps to pay for the damages. And he wasn't satisfied w/ that. So, I am waiting to see if he mails me back. (Have not heard from him in a few weeks.) This happened back on Easter. LONG story.


Yea I remember what happened.....that was a while ago.  Ir emember you doing what i thought was more then enough to compensate for the bike.  I think if he were a real guy he would have shruged it off and delt with it.  Shit happens ya know!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks. Well, if he doens't reply to my email this time...write off, and no more cash from this kid.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

When is the D-Day event?  That would be cool if we got a group together to meet up there.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks. Well, if he doens't reply to my email this time...write off, and no more cash from this kid.


There ya go bud gotta put your foot down sometimes!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 9, 2005)

This is getting confusing trying to follow two threads about the same subject with the same people posting .


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> This is getting confusing trying to follow two threads about the same subject with the same people posting .


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2005)

I wish I knew more about paintball.  It seems like fun, although I've never done it before.  It's so damned expensive.  I'll have to make myself bust loose sometime and do it though.  You ever compete in tournaments or anything?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I wish I knew more about paintball.  It seems like fun, although I've never done it before.  It's so damned expensive.  I'll have to make myself bust loose sometime and do it though.  You ever compete in tournaments or anything?


Yea it is pricey but addicting!!!

I competed in 2 tourneys but didn't make it to the finals.  We were a new team when we competed but stuck together for a while after that without doin another.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea it is pricey but addicting!!!
> 
> I competed in 2 tourneys but didn't make it to the finals.  We were a new team when we competed but stuck together for a while after that without doin another.



Ah well.  It's all about having fun anyway.  There's something about a real competition that makes sporting events more fun, even if you lose.  That increased arousal is a great feeling.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea it is pricey but addicting!!!
> 
> I competed in 2 tourneys but didn't make it to the finals. We were a new team when we competed but stuck together for a while after that without doin another.


 Well, it's really pricey the way DB plays!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For those of us who know how to preserve ammo (one ball, one kill) it's not so bad.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, it's really pricey the way DB plays!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Yea OK I wanna see someone play speedball with that mind set LOL.  I don't think they would get very far.  When it comes to woods ball I ussually use my flatline so I don't dare rapid fire to big of a chance of choppin paint in that barrel.  But I ussually do shoot 2 balls at a time with a slight change in direction just in case they move.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea OK I wanna see someone play speedball with that mind set LOL. I don't think they would get very far. When it comes to woods ball I ussually use my flatline so I don't dare rapid fire to big of a chance of choppin paint in that barrel. But I ussually do shoot 2 balls at a time with a slight change in direction just in case they move.


 Well, sure, you wouldn't last long that way in speedball...


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea OK I wanna see someone play speedball with that mind set LOL. I don't think they would get very far. When it comes to woods ball I ussually use my flatline so I don't dare rapid fire to big of a chance of choppin paint in that barrel. But I ussually do shoot 2 balls at a time with a slight change in direction just in case they move.


 Hahaha I hear that... conserving ammo.... in paintball ??  ... Paintball guns are relatively innaccurate unlike real guns, so you gotta throw a lot out there unless the target's pretty close. Woods play is a little difference because of all the foiliage, but if you can shoot through that, you're going to want to shoot at least 5 or more times.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I wish I knew more about paintball.  It seems like fun, although I've never done it before.  It's so damned expensive.  I'll have to make myself bust loose sometime and do it though.  You ever compete in tournaments or anything?


It depends on what gear you run. You can go0 to ebay and get a tippman 98. (solid, reliable marker and some basic accessories and u are up and running)
Or, you can go balistic and get REALLY nice gear...markers over 1k PLUS mods and accesories...plus pakr time, paint, maintenance, etc.
Depends on how often you go out and how serious you are.

Your marker is inacurate? If mine is working...<cough, cough> I can hit a tight grouping from 30 feet in calm conditions...I've even amazed myself sometimes...got this guy....40 feet away...three rounds...hit im in the goggles thru a hole in a barier not 8" in diameter. rare, but it happens.

Do you really see much of a difference w/ the flatline? I know it is supposed to reach an extra 100 feet, but is it accurate?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> This is getting confusing trying to follow two threads about the same subject with the same people posting .


welcome to IM...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Do you really see much of a difference w/ the flatline? I know it is supposed to reach an extra 100 feet, but is it accurate?


 I think the biggest difference I see with the flatline barrel is the lack of arc on a long shot.  You don't have to guess trajectory nearly as much, as the spin keeps it level.  It's worth having for sure.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

well...if I do stay w/ the team and keep playing, I will be getting my a5 and flatline...


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think the biggest difference I see with the flatline barrel is the lack of arc on a long shot. You don't have to guess trajectory nearly as much, as the spin keeps it level. It's worth having for sure.


 My friend had a flatline on his Tippmann 98 custom... While they might increase distance, I think they're less accurrate close range, and a little more cumbersome... Also, they seem to chop balls a lot which is never good.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

u should heft my friend's customized a5...it's friggin HEAVY. 
THIS is what I want...
http://shopping.netsuite.com/s.nl/c.322764/sc.22/category.907/.f


----------



## Pylon (Nov 10, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> My friend had a flatline on his Tippmann 98 custom... While they might increase distance, I think they're less accurrate close range, and a little more cumbersome... Also, they seem to chop balls a lot which is never good.


 Like I said, it all somes down to your style of play.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah Screw it, I may as well post some pics of my paintball gear... Gimme 30 mins or so.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2005)

On the 98 the flatline is iffy b/c its hard to install it properly.  You need to really dial that bad boy in!  The a5 on the other hand either goes on right or wrong no precision needed!  I would have to agree if you paint is to big or of shitty quality go home b/c you matters well name it a wagner.  But once you dial in on some good paint your set.

As for cumbersom(sp?) hell no the barrel is shorter then most barrels on the market!  I find it to be very compact in all aspects.  Now the shit burn is posting.....thats bulky LOL.  I can get paint into holes and bunkers you never thought possible.  Only problem is sometimes it doesn't break b/c it looses alot of velocity but keeps up the travel time.

Hell to each is own as long as you have fun thats all that matters!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 10, 2005)

Some of the picture are a little grainy, but then again it's my cell phone...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2005)

Very nice markers mi amigo!  I almost got a cocker but stopped playing for a while and decided to pass.  I regret it lol but hell theres always next season!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah... I'm somewhat interesting in getting the new Smart Parts Ion... pretty much a full featured electric marker for relatively cheap... I just don't think I'd use it that much.... Plus, I could put the $320 I'd spend on it into upgrade for my cocker... It'd be nice to get an e-grip for it, but they're so expensive for my gun... Around $300-400.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2005)

Hell yea thats alot for an egrip....damn!

I dont sink to much into painball anymore....I'm an avid hunter so thats priority! And especially with me spending over $1400 dollars this week on a new bow and some new toys yea I'm tapped!!!  LOL  Plus a new paintjob on my car heh!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2005)

I dont understand women at fucking all!!!!!!

My girl asks me for help with diet and such over the summer.  So I give it to her and she starts following it and she starts to look damn fine!  Not that she didn't already.  Now she goes back to her school....lives on cammpus....and totally ditches everything Ihelped her with and gains it all back or what ever!  And then tells me she doesn't do it for her own reasons.  WTF?  What ever happened to doing it for health b/c if you dont you'll die?

So now for the past month or so I mention how much fast food she eats....even when in a pinch I'll get a salad, baked potato, and maybe a chili or some shit but her and her friends get the nasty shit!!  Now she gets all fucking offended about it and self concious saying people dont mention it only I do.  Of course its my life!  For god sakes Imet her while doing my last competition why can she not understand I'm nto fucking normal! 

I can't deal with a girl like this who doesn't take care of herself!  It makes me sick sometimes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I dont understand women at fucking all!!!!!!
> 
> My girl asks me for help with diet and such over the summer. So I give it to her and she starts following it and she starts to look damn fine! Not that she didn't already. Now she goes back to her school....lives on cammpus....and totally ditches everything Ihelped her with and gains it all back or what ever! And then tells me she doesn't do it for her own reasons. WTF? What ever happened to doing it for health b/c if you dont you'll die?
> 
> ...


 Hahaha... I understand... To be honest, that's kinda of why I'm staying away from some choices I have at school (girl wise)... Not the entire reason, but if someone's not going to take care of themself when they're young and able, who is?

 And you can't really mention it because if you do, they're likely to pull the "you're so vain" card on you...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I dont understand women at fucking all!!!!!!
> 
> My girl asks me for help with diet and such over the summer. So I give it to her and she starts following it and she starts to look damn fine! Not that she didn't already. Now she goes back to her school....lives on cammpus....and totally ditches everything Ihelped her with and gains it all back or what ever! And then tells me she doesn't do it for her own reasons. WTF? What ever happened to doing it for health b/c if you dont you'll die?
> 
> ...


 That sucks.  I have a similar situation (though on a smaller scale) with my wife.  She doesn't get upset, but I get lots of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  The only time we realyl argue is when I say if I ever catch her taking my kid to a fast food place she will loose her feeding priledges.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She got upset, so I told her to watch  Supersize Me and read Fast Food Nation, then see how she felt about it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You just have to deal with the fact that some people will eat whatever they want because of taste/grease/peer pressure/convinience, and knowing it will likely kill them soon won't stop them.  (Trust me on this one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  There isn't much you can do except refuse to join in.  Eventually she will (a) get the point and come back from the dark side, (b) find some slob to go with her, or (c) never notice at all and end up looking like her mom in 10 years.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hahaha... I understand... To be honest, that's kinda of why I'm staying away from some choices I have at school (girl wise)... Not the entire reason, but if someone's not going to take care of themself when they're young and able, who is?
> 
> And you can't really mention it because if you do, they're likely to pull the "you're so vain" card on you...


 Amen, brother!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 11, 2005)

Yea I dont know it just pisses me off b/c I know she'll never change b/c she has no will power to do it.  I just figured if I was capable of doing it anyone is.....and I guess I still have that mind set!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

I dunno what to tell ya, db-
Eating right is hard...I still fall far short of the 'mark' in that aspect. 
All I can suggest is be supportive. If / when she whines about it, just politely remind her how she did an awesome job over the summer and how she can do it again.

I still do 'fast food'...but mostly in the AM....get a breakfast burrito. Usually eat ok after that.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I still do 'fast food'...but mostly in the AM....get a breakfast burrito. Usually eat ok after that.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

u outta try monicas breakfast burritos....steak egg and cheese....
hhmmm...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u outta try monicas breakfast burritos....steak egg and cheese....
> hhmmm...


 

  (Give me a break.  I'm trying to convince myself that I really don't want one. )


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

oh..then...the horror of it all. 
U don't want one....u want a protein shake...with chunks of clumped powder...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh..then...the horror of it all.
> U don't want one....u want a protein shake...with chunks of clumped powder...


  mmm...sounds yummy...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

now I'm hungry...


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 11, 2005)

Protein drinks with milk, oats, banana, strawberries, PB, and ice all in the blender is quite tasty .

 I also enjoy my cottage cheese at the end of my breakfast.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

cottage cheese for breaky? oof.
think I'll stick to eggs...


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 11, 2005)

eggs, egg whites, oatmeal and cottage cheese.... yummy =)

 You also should keep in mind, I usually don't get up until 11-noon.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

some people tend to call that: 'Brunch'


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 12, 2005)

Heya guys sorry I haven't been around....glad to see ya got some good use out of my journal LOL.  Keep it up boys!

Yea so my weekend sucks ass in lamens terms!!!  I had to get my car painted so I dropped it off friday.  So that means no leg w/o and having to rely on people for rides.  Last night after work I met my buddy at the local bar so we could leave...he punched out early....but he was drinkin a beer and ordered me one and a shot.  OK so I wasn't gonna turn it down lol so a smitty and a shot of tequila later he orders another drink so I took his keys and went to my firehouse.  My ol lady came to pick me up but we didn't leave till like 2am.  

Got to bed by 3am and up at 7am for work today.  One shitty day!  Was going good till I had to bring a 195lb lady up 27 steps which were only 4in wide!!!  Now if they were normal steps I could have picked the entire wheel chair up and ran up the steps.  But no I had to do a romanian deadlift with 200+lbs for 27 reps!!!  Man it sucked ass!

Now I have no car to go out satruday night so I am waiting for my girl to come by and pick me up so I can watch her drink.  B/c I have to ride tonight for the ambulance core so I can't even enjoy myself.  I can see a miserable night coming and me walking home in the damn cold!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

Tough breaks, DB.  But I think 27 reps of rom deads at 200 lbs qualifies as a leg workout!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Tough breaks, DB.  But I think 27 reps of rom deads at 200 lbs qualifies as a leg workout!


Hell no there was no leg work....all back!  I couldn't bend my knees b/c my legs were twisted to the sides.

But thanks for the kind words bud!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hell no there was no leg work....all back!  I couldn't bend my knees b/c my legs were twisted to the sides.
> 
> But thanks for the kind words bud!


 Um...ok...does it count for cardio?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Um...ok...does it count for cardio?


O yea I was huffin and puffin LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 13, 2005)

Well just had an awsome time!  I rode all night at the ambulance core then woke up super early to take yet another ride to the country.  Bought about 300lbs of feed/corn for my hunting property and threw a few piles out there.  I think next sunday I may do the same thing but see if I can up it to about 600lbs!!!  And maybe some pears and such.

Just glad to get out there and enjoy the wildlife again!  Man I love that stuff!!  Can't wait for my car to get back damnit!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2005)

Brother Bolt, just droppin in, thinkin about you, take care my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

kinda interested wat was going thru your mind when u were hauling her up he stairs..
"oooh....almost there....just keep going...no pain...NO PAIN!"
 or was it something else?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2005)

I was thinking more like a battle cry of the Ozarks..."I GOT ME A WOMAN!!!"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

"And she gotz all her teeth too!"


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2005)

LOL you guys are out of control!!  Na I was more like man I should drop her b/c I know I'm not getting a tip!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

u get tips for saving people's lives?? wow...they never show that in the movies....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

"ok...you are safe...now gimme a 20.00, biatch!"


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2005)

Whats up BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

"Hmm...nice house fire you got goin' here...be a real shame if nothin' happened to it..."


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

ahh...capitalism....


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 21, 2005)

OK yea so I haven't been around haven't had any time.  

Took last week off from the gym b/c I didn't have my car and was busy.  I kept busy around the house and at work though so it wasn't a total flop.  One day me and my brother demolished a 30y/o solid oak waterbed and brought it to the dumps then another day I had a 400lb lady I had to bring down 40 steps then back up 40 steps at work so those were my 2 fullbody workouts for the week.  Diet has been really of.

This week started a new week and it started off bad.  I was about to get ready for the gym when I had to go to a fire and now there isn't enough time for me to go workout and get ready for work so I will have to cram a 2-3 day workout this week.  Not happy!

Other then that life is the same.  Went hunting last week almost got a nice deer....tomorrow I am going again and will def nail that sucker this time!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

I had at leat a 6-point buck almost run out in frnt of my car the other night...almost got me one too!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 21, 2005)

Heya bolt, good to see you're still with us.  (I get nervous if I know someone in the fire/police/EMS profession who suddenly stops checking in.)

 Good hunting!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice oldschool workout with the tree chopping.  Haha. It's all good man, you'll get back in the swing of things.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice oldschool workout with the tree chopping.  Haha. It's all good man, you'll get back in the swing of things.


wood chopping....swing of things?
Very punny of you, Cow!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> OK yea so I haven't been around haven't had any time.
> 
> Took last week off from the gym b/c I didn't have my car and was busy.  I kept busy around the house and at work though so it wasn't a total flop.  *One day me and my brother demolished a 30y/o solid oak waterbed and brought it to the dumps then another day I had a 400lb lady I had to bring down 40 steps then back up 40 steps at work so those were my 2 fullbody workouts for the week.*  Diet has been really of.
> 
> ...



That's one hell of a workout right there.  Enjoy our hunting trip, hope you get that buck this time.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 21, 2005)

400lbs lady  Isn't that like.... A world record?  What was this for?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

she had 'cankles'...didnt' she?


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> she had 'cankles'...didnt' she?


 How could she not?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

"That's a big bitch!"
-Deuce Bigalow


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2005)

Take care my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 23, 2005)

Heya everyone thanks for stopping in!  Sorry I can't be around as much as I use to.  These damn doubles at work are brutal!!!

Yes that 400lb lady was a monster and no she didn't have cankles.  Well you couldn't even tell she had feet b/c it was one big blob!!!!!!!!!  So nasty!

As for the deer....the bastard got lucky it rained so it was a miserable day of hunting.  Only saw 2 does (female deer).  I'm going again early friday morning before I go to work.  I better see something damnit LOL.  Well got another double ahead of me so I need to run...I'll try to stop in soon!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yes that 400lb lady was a monster and no she didn't have cankles.  Well you couldn't even tell she had feet b/c it was one big blob!!!!!!!!!  So nasty!



WTF?!  Hahaha.  That is one crazy visual.

Keep on truckin' DB.  Double shifts suck ass, but usually you are only stuck doing them briefly.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2005)

Hope you have a GREAT Thanksgiving my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 24, 2005)

Yea Pimp it was nasty and hopefully next week I'll be back to normal w/ working out and normal shifts!

Archi thank you my friend.  I hope all is well with you I'm sorry I haven't been around to see how the house and family is!  I promise I'll get there soon enough!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

Heya bolt-

 Hope the holiday was good.  Sorry to hear you are so busy. Be careful out there...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea Pimp it was nasty and hopefully next week I'll be back to normal w/ working out and normal shifts!
> !


better get crackin' brotha...I am getting pretty consisstant..and a few people around me are saying that they can tell I am going to the gym again....my #'s are gonna start ranking up again! watch out now!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 25, 2005)

Py thank you my friend!  Did a double today then a firehouse detail till midnight!!  Off to bed to be up by 6am for another double then another detail! 

Sunday I will get up early and hit the gym for some light back/tri's.  I'm gonna regret it monday though lol.

Burnsy baby!  Glad to hear it....shit if I knew all I had to do was take 2 weeks off to keep yu rollin I woulda done it a long time ago!!!  No worries my friend its recomp then a small cut to drop 10lbs or so then right back at bulking again my amigo!  I'm not a sprinter I'm a marathoner.  I work hard year round not just summer time to look good for the girlies!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

well...u might get a little repeieve...I dinked up my friggin tendon again today....


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...u might get a little repeieve...I dinked up my friggin tendon again today....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

I feel beter....legs tonight...watchout!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

Well everyone I know I've been gone for a long time and it sure does suck heh.  Once hunting season opened up I took a week off and then it was all downhill from there....I got sick as a dog and have been in bed every chance I get for the past 3 weeks or so.  Haven't gone to the gym in like a month.  Hopefully next week I'll be better to get back in there and crank some light sets out.

Lets just say fat is a friend bc he is all over me LOL.  But its no big I'll get through it with some hard work as always.  Just glad to be back around these parts ya'll!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

Forgot to add ontop of me being sick for a damn long time I have been pulling sone really long shifts so I haven't been able to get better.  Then any other free tiem I have been trying to spend with my girl. 

Update on her:  Been trying to spend as much time with her b/c as of january 1st she moves to australia for 4 months to go to school.  So I wont be able to see her just phone chats.  I figured I can take some time off now and spend it with her b/c when she is gonwe its gonna be nothign short of boot camp with me.  I'm gonna be goin at it like the good ol days and kickin ass in the gym.  Its gonna be my life for the next few monthgs.  Wak up, workout, go to work, sleep, repeat.  With a solid ass diet and nothin but determination running through my veins!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey DB, I've been wondering where you were. Sorry to hear you got sick as well. You plan for the gym sounds good as well.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Forgot to add ontop of me being sick for a damn long time I have been pulling sone really long shifts so I haven't been able to get better.  Then any other free tiem I have been trying to spend with my girl.
> 
> Update on her:  Been trying to spend as much time with her b/c as of january 1st she moves to australia for 4 months to go to school.  So I wont be able to see her just phone chats.  I figured I can take some time off now and spend it with her b/c when she is gonwe its gonna be nothign short of boot camp with me.  *I'm gonna be goin at it like the good ol days and kickin ass in the gym.  Its gonna be my life for the next few monthgs.  Wak up, workout, go to work, sleep, repeat.  With a solid ass diet and nothin but determination running through my veins!!![b/]*


*

Can't wait to see you get back to it. I'll be needing the motivation at the first of the year.*


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

You'll be back at it in no time.   You seem to have no trouble returning with a vengence if you ever encounter a setback.  That is key to a successful bodybuilding career.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah, well....when's the next workout?  You got some catching up to do, bro!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome back.  When I heard Jersey was having a bear season I thought about you.  Did you get a chance to enjoy that short bear season? Hope you get completely well soon and can get back into the gym, until then enjoy the time with your girlfriend.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

Brother Bolt, sorry to hear your under the weather, hopr you get well quick!!! Spend the time with her my Friend, the weights will be there for you when you come back!!! You'll be right back in the swing of things in no time at all!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Welcome back.  When I heard Jersey was having a bear season I thought about you.  Did you get a chance to enjoy that short bear season?




People hunt bears in New Jersey?     Are they good eatin? Or do you just skin them to make rugs?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> People hunt bears in New Jersey?     Are they good eatin? Or do you just skin them to make rugs?





> More Than 200 Bears Killed So Far In NJ Hunt
> 
> (AP) VERNON At least 230 black bears have been killed in New Jersey's bear hunt, which ends Saturday.
> 
> The last time New Jersey held a bear hunt, in 2003, 328 bears were killed.



Don't know about the good eating, but I'd vote for a rug


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

Sean-Hey thanks my man!  Yea I was MIA for a while but I'm back at it.  Time for some recomp though!  

GARY- Heya gramps thanks for coming by I appreciate it.  No worries my friend I'll be at it the 1st for sure.  I'll be sad b/c thats the day my girlfriend leaves but I'll harness those emotions for the gym! 

Pimp-Thanks my man your always full of great wisdom!  Yea I always get back into it I just have that problem of staying at it before something comes up to screw me up.  I'm determined to look better then ever come summer time.

Pylon-Can always count on you to give me no slack!!!  I love it!  I'll be posting w/o's in no time...they will be very crappy full bodies most likely but I'll give em my best!

Devlin-Thank you my friend!  No I didn't enjoy the bear season.  I passed this year b/c I didn't have the time to invest in it.  I concentrated mostly on bow season.  Spend over $1000 on the new bow I wanted to get something heh.  But I will try to spend as much time as possible with her she is almost gone.  

Archy-My main man down with the man upstairs!!  Thank you very much my friend!  I am feeling much better every day but it seems every day the weather gets worse heh.  I am determined though...I have gotten to many comments that I am getting very fat.  That alone is enough to get me living in the gym again.  Can't have my reputation go down the gutter with love handles on me!

Pylon II-Yea the bears are getting out of control so now they raffle permits off to have a hunt.  The activists are out of control but they will get their own little by little.  Let them come onto my property and see how fast they can run with me shooting at them.

I heard a funny story of an activist who changed her mind real fast.  One day while walking her dog with her kid a bear came out and her dog ran after it.  Int he shuffle of things the bear attempted to retreat but the dog kept rounding the bear up and by accident the bar trampled the child due to the dogs actions.  After the bear left and the activist brought her child to the hospital a reporter went to interview her.  When the reporter asked about the bear hunt the activist simply said "let the hunt begin" and walked away.  Yea those bear aint so cuddly when they get that close huh?  LMAO

As for the bear they taste nasty!!!  Most people just skin em what not but I hate the meat and I eat anything.  Very stringy and fatty.  If the people can actually get them out of the woods they take the skins alot of people just can't move them b/c they are so heavy.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Don't know about the good eating, but I'd vote for a rug


  for the meat and the rug is to damn expensive to get made.  Screw that crap.  A hunt like that takes more time, money, and effort then its really worth in a state so new to this hunt.  States where its been legal for decades is a different story b/c they are suited for those hunts but here and jersey people dont know wtf they are doing.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> jersey people dont know wtf they are doing.


you point the business end  of the gun at the bear and shoot...right?


Was'sup, brotha! wonder if u had what I did....get as much rest as u can...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2005)

I heard a story once about a family visiting Yellowstone.  The bears up there are well fed and used to people, so not much of a threat normally.  This bear walked up to a fam at a picnic area.  They took some pics and said "we should get one with the bear and the baby."  So they smeared honey on their infant's hand, hoping the bear would lick it while they snapped a pic.  Needless to say, the bear took the kid's hand clean off.

Now, I have my doubts that this story is true.  But can you image being that kid, growing up knowing exactly how stupid your parents are?  And if they don't give you what you want...

"Dad, can I borrow the car tonight?"

"Sorry slugger, you're only 12!"

"Oh.  OK.  I'll just go upstairs and rest my stump."

"Um...take $200 for gas as well!"


----------



## Devlin (Dec 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> jersey people dont know wtf they are doing.



 OMG that is sooo true.  Sorry DB, but the farther north towards NYC you go the more stupid they get in regards to hunting.  Atleast people in North Jersey know how to drive in morning rush hour traffic.  There is nothing like traveling the northern end of the turnpike (above the exit 8 split) in bumper to bumper traffic that is moving at 75-80 mph   Can you tell I used to live in Jersey  Hate to admit it, but I was born and raised there.  I'm so glad I finally got out and moved south, life is soo much better down here


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you point the business end  of the gun at the bear and shoot...right?
> 
> 
> Was'sup, brotha! wonder if u had what I did....get as much rest as u can...


Yea thats the gist of it LOL.

I' doing good today.  Been getting some solid rest and will be ready for the gym come monday!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I heard a story once about a family visiting Yellowstone.  The bears up there are well fed and used to people, so not much of a threat normally.  This bear walked up to a fam at a picnic area.  They took some pics and said "we should get one with the bear and the baby."  So they smeared honey on their infant's hand, hoping the bear would lick it while they snapped a pic.  Needless to say, the bear took the kid's hand clean off.
> 
> Now, I have my doubts that this story is true.  But can you image being that kid, growing up knowing exactly how stupid your parents are?  And if they don't give you what you want...
> 
> ...


Yea that is true sorry to say.  People are morons!!  I would move out....I couldn't live with people like that LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 16, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> OMG that is sooo true.  Sorry DB, but the farther north towards NYC you go the more stupid they get in regards to hunting.  Atleast people in North Jersey know how to drive in morning rush hour traffic.  There is nothing like traveling the northern end of the turnpike (above the exit 8 split) in bumper to bumper traffic that is moving at 75-80 mph   Can you tell I used to live in Jersey  Hate to admit it, but I was born and raised there.  I'm so glad I finally got out and moved south, life is soo much better down here


Yea you can def tell you have lived here LOL and you are dead on with what you say!  I miss florida sometimes just for that reason!!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 16, 2005)

You moved from Florida to Jersey   Are you nuts  Sorry, just can't picture willing doing that move


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 17, 2005)

Hope your weekend is going GREAT my Friend, rest up, and enjoy life Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 17, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You moved from Florida to Jersey   Are you nuts  Sorry, just can't picture willing doing that move


Yea I know I'ma fool LOL shoot me!  I moved here b/c this is where all of my family is and wanted to be closer to them.  Only reason.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope your weekend is going GREAT my Friend, rest up, and enjoy life Brother Bolt!!!


Heya brotha how goes it?

Weekend thus far is going OK....stressfull but OK.

Friday night after work we got paged out for a large dumpster fire.  We cleared there at about 2am.  At 2:30am we got paged out again for a lighting detail to help the cops with a major MVA and an investigation.  I didn't get home till about 7am and was suppose to be in work by 6am LOL.  I called out sick and am just resting up.  Screw it heh.  But it was fun I didn't mind it at all.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 17, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I know I'ma fool LOL shoot me!  I moved here b/c this is where all of my family is and wanted to be closer to them.  Only reason.



 Can't shoot you for that.  I on the other hand did the opposite.  I moved out of Jersey not only to escape some family, but for work.  My immediate family all back in Jersey and extended family in Atlanta so I'm flying solo here. However, my immediate family will be departing Jersey on Friday to decend on my place for a week


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea thats the gist of it LOL.
> 
> Been getting some solid rest


..at least one of us is...I may get to sleep in a bit NEXT Saturday...

(I'm tired...)


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 18, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Can't shoot you for that.  I on the other hand did the opposite.  I moved out of Jersey not only to escape some family, but for work.  My immediate family all back in Jersey and extended family in Atlanta so I'm flying solo here. However, my immediate family will be departing Jersey on Friday to decend on my place for a week


Yea I feel like I need a break from my family LOL.

I'm lucky though I have a firehouse to escape to I just spend alot of time there and its as good as a vacation LOL.

Sorry to hear they are goin over for a week....thats gonna be a very long week LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..at least one of us is...I may get to sleep in a bit NEXT Saturday...
> 
> (I'm tired...)


IF it weren't for sunday I wouldn't have gotten any rest!

Aftet those 6 hours of fire calls I had friday night/saturday morning I got 3 hours of sleep then got banged out for another 5 calls!!!!!  Had a water condition where the entire house was flooded, then got banged out for a bedroom fire, then got banged out for another basement fire, then had some drills to do then another activated fire alarm, and another stupid call.  All of these back to back didn't clear there until 5pm.  Went home showered and had our monthly meeting for the firehouse and then enjoyed the rest of my night and the last time I will get to really party for the next few months.  Went to my ambulance core and got a lil tuned up and enjoyed in some other recriational fun   c'mon it was our anual x-mas party I had to enjoy myself.  Now I just woke up and am rarin to go with no hangover very happy!

Bro you need to really watch yourself.  Workin so many hours and bustin your hump like that is gonna catch up to you bro!  Maybe not now or within the next few weeks but in time man its really gonna mess ya up you need to chilaxe some and cool down the work volume.  $$ is def very nice but its not everything my friend!  Remember that!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 18, 2005)

Heya guys sorry was busy today couldn't get on.  Here is my plan of attack for at least next week to get me to adjust to working out.  Probably wont record my weights or anything so don't expect my normail detailed workout.

Full Squats 3 x 8-12
Straight-Legged Deadlifts 2 x 8-12

Deadlifts 3 x 8-12
Bent Rows 2 x 8-12

Bench Press 3 x 8-12
Military Press 2 x 8-12

BB Curls 2 x 8-12
Vbar Pushdow 2 x 8-12

Decline Situps 3 x 8-12 

Really basic to get me back into the swing of things.

Outlined plan of attack:
now till end of january = diet and cardio big time LOL
february-mid april = bulk again
mid april-may = reduce cals slightly and taper off for cut
june-till I see fit = reduce body fat as much as possible


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

Good to see you getting back in the game.  Did you by chance take a post I made on full body routines and modify it a little bit?  That looks kind of like the format I've posted full body routines in.

Your legs are going to fall off after you do squats, SLDLs, and deadlifts all in a session.  Haha.  Prepare for soreness.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 18, 2005)

So, more or less a full body workout for this week?
I'm getting antsy not working out... Even a week seems like an eternity to me... I FEEL good enough to tomorrow.... it's just this damn cough...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

well...it caught up to me last night...I missed the club Christmas party...

Was tired and had a headache.(think form lack of sleep) got home, ate, watched some TV and fell asleep..by the time I woke up, it was too late to get cleaned up and get to it....and...that was gonna be my last party w/ them..I am not gonna be an employee there next Christmas...

Glad to hear u had a good time tho!
Funny thing is...once I get to where I am back to just one job...I duno what I will do with all that 'free' time.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good to see you getting back in the game.  Did you by chance take a post I made on full body routines and modify it a little bit?  That looks kind of like the format I've posted full body routines in.
> 
> Your legs are going to fall off after you do squats, SLDLs, and deadlifts all in a session.  Haha.  Prepare for soreness.


That is exactly what it is bro!  When I saw you post that I made sure to make it a word document so I could copy and paste it for new people.  I always tell em it was from you and to search some more of your posts to get themselves started.

I only added some curls and pushdowns.  And man you aint kiddin my legs are caputs!!!  What a mission it was to get up and downt he steps!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> So, more or less a full body workout for this week?
> I'm getting antsy not working out... Even a week seems like an eternity to me... I FEEL good enough to tomorrow.... it's just this damn cough...


Yea just a full body w/o for a lil bit now.  Maybe a few weeks not to sure.  THis was a mission in a half to get through considering I've been off for like 2 months so I'm not gonna push it.

I hear ya though it feels good to be back in the gym man!  Just imagine taking 2 months off and getting back into it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...it caught up to me last night...I missed the club Christmas party...
> 
> Was tired and had a headache.(think form lack of sleep) got home, ate, watched some TV and fell asleep..by the time I woke up, it was too late to get cleaned up and get to it....and...that was gonna be my last party w/ them..I am not gonna be an employee there next Christmas...
> 
> ...


I'm tellin ya man its gonna fry you out.  You need a few nights like that of just some good ol relaxin to really get ya rollin!  Sorry ya didn't get to the party but sounded like ya needed the rest man!

When are you gonna knock back a few jobs and get to that 9-5 you were talkin about?  Once you get to that point you'll have time to hit the gym and do all the things you love to do bro.  And plenty of time for girls girls girls


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> What a mission it was to get up and downt *he* steps!


maybe you should have taken the 'she' steps...coulda been easier...


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2005)

Well just got back from the gym and holy cow LOL.

Ended up only doing 2 working sets of each exercise rather the 3 on the majors.  Did additional warmups and that was plenty.

Squats: I got good depth...def strength loss...some shoulder pain.
SLDL: LOL what a lack of strength here but they felt good.
Deads:These felt good didn't have as much strength loss here...grip issues
B/O Row: These felt awsome...not much strength loss
Bench: Don't even ask!!  Killed the shoulder major loss of strength
MP: Felt ok...some shoulder tightness but nothing crazy
ez Curl/Pushdown:both felt great little lack of strength
Abs:100reps total...oucher

All in all it was a good w/o. RI's were kept low and only problem I wasn't expecting was grip issues.  Grip was fried and really crapped out on me fast.  Wasn't pleased with that.  I'm gonna have to work on that alot.

Also had some shoulder pains but that was expected....haven't put that kind of strain on my shoulder in a long time.  Did some rehab before workout and then more after.

Also did 20 minutes of cardio @ 70%MHR.  Plan on doing cardio 4-5 days a week not for fat loss but more for cardiovacular benefits. 

ALL IN ALL it was fun but I'll be paying for it tomorrow LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> maybe you should have taken the 'she' steps...coulda been easier...


ahahhahhaha funny...shat up 

My fore arms are so friggin sore I can't even type.  All my posts are all jacked up but I don't have the time to go and edit them LOL.  But ya'll get the gist of it!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm tellin ya man its gonna fry you out. You need a few nights like that of just some good ol relaxin to really get ya rollin! Sorry ya didn't get to the party but sounded like ya needed the rest man!
> 
> When are you gonna knock back a few jobs and get to that 9-5 you were talkin about? Once you get to that point you'll have time to hit the gym and do all the things you love to do bro. And plenty of time for girls girls girls


I've got the 0730 - 4:30....that's nice...but I have some bills I HAVE to get knocked out....so, no time for girls, girls, girls...

I actually have more time off now that I am not doing shift work.
If everybody I am talking with...actually BUYS a home thru me...I'll be in gooood shape...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> ahahhahhaha funny...shat up
> 
> My fore arms are so friggin sore I can't even type. All my posts are all jacked up but I don't have the time to go and edit them LOL. But ya'll get the gist of it!


you know what they say:
Do too much of *'THAT'*,and you'll go *BLIND*! 
 HA!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I've got the 0730 - 4:30....that's nice...but I have some bills I HAVE to get knocked out....so, no time for girls, girls, girls...
> 
> I actually have more time off now that I am not doing shift work.
> If everybody I am talking with...actually BUYS a home thru me...I'll be in gooood shape...


Yea I hear ya man!  I have been trying to get caught up on some bills but with the holidays and everything going on its like a never ending battle!

But once my girlfriend goes to australia it will be just work work work for me to kill time ya know!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

what's she going.....down under for?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> ALL IN ALL it was fun but I'll be paying for it tomorrow LOL.



Thats right


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you know what they say:
> Do too much of *'THAT'*,and you'll go *BLIND*!
> HA!


Hey with my ol' lady going away there will be alot of 'THAT' goin on LOL.  I will be one jacked blind guy though heh!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> what's she going.....down under for?


She is going there for a semester of school type deal.  4 months she goes to an australian college and studies all kinds of kewl aussie things!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats right


Heya bud how goes it?

Yea my legs are like jello right now I dont wanna wake up for cardio already!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey!  There was a workout in here!

Um...no weights listed?  You're not going shy on us, are ya bolt?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey!  There was a workout in here!
> 
> Um...no weights listed?  You're not going shy on us, are ya bolt?


I didn't put any real numbers up so I didn't bother jotting them down but I can give ya a few now:
Squats 135*10*2
SLDL 95*10 - 115*8
Rack Dead 185*12*2
B/o Row 95*15 - 135*10
Bench 95*10 - 115*8 - 135*6
DB MP 35s*10*2
EZ Curl 60*8*2
Pushdown 100*12*2
Abs

Like I said I just took it nice and easy and am not rushing anything.

And no gym today woke up early but got stuck babysitting my little cousin b/c her mother had tog o to work and her grandmother had a dr apt or some crap.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey with my ol' lady going away there will be alot of 'THAT' goin on LOL. I will be one jacked blind guy though heh!
> 
> 
> She is going there for a semester of school type deal. 4 months she goes to an australian college and studies all kinds of kewl aussie things!


 
Sounds  like a good time...(your girlfriend in Oz, that is...)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Sounds  like a good time...(your girlfriend in Oz, that is...)



...as long as Pete is trolling the boards!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

Sorry DB, given how much I just love NJ, I had to post this.  I just don't understand why they nixed the ones they did, they fit  



> PHILADELPHIA (Reuters) - New Jersey, trying to overcome its reputation for corruption, traffic and toxic waste dumps, has rejected dozens of sardonic and sarcastic entries in a contest for a new tourist slogan. A list of five possible slogans released on Wednesday leaves out "New Jersey: We can always use another relative on the payroll," and "Come to New Jersey: It's not as bad as it smells."


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

Were you limping the next day after that full body deal?  I would hope so!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

Helloooooooooo?  Anybody home?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

<ding! Ding! DING!>
FIRE! FIRE! FIRE!

(bet that will make him respond)


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> ...as long as Pete is trolling the boards!


He'd better keep his mits to his wife LOL....I'll have to go over there and show him how us americans take care of buisness!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry DB, given how much I just love NJ, I had to post this.  I just don't understand why they nixed the ones they did, they fit


 So sad yet so true!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Were you limping the next day after that full body deal?  I would hope so!


Oh my god I was so damn sore!!!  I lifted monday then couldn't get to the gym tuesday.  Lifted wensday and oh the pain LOL.  My legs were so friggin sore still I had to cut squats and SLDL's back some and the 20 minutes of cardio was just brutal LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Helloooooooooo?  Anybody home?


I'm here bud just spendin that QT with my girl!  I'm countin the days and it scares me more and more every time I realize hwo close it really is!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> <ding! Ding! DING!>
> FIRE! FIRE! FIRE!
> 
> (bet that will make him respond)


  Funny LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey sorry I haven't been around everyone have been trying to spend some mroe time with my girl.  Wen gym experince was miserable LOL I was so sore its not even funny.  Cut back on squats and sldl's but continued much stronger through all the workouts.  I also added some variety:
squats
sldl
rack deads
b/o bb row
pulldown
bb bench
pec deck
db milt press
db curl
french press
pushdown

I did like 2 sets of every exercise pretty much and with little to no rest heh.  I completed the entire w/o in 20 minutes.  I did soemthing like archie does.  DO the first lift then 20-30 second rest then do it again then move on to next lift.  It wasn't bad but not sure if its for me.  LOL

Thursday: I opted to go to a bon jovi concert instead of cardio heh sorry I had to.  It was one hell of a concert though....diet was real shitty the entire day but hell what ever the new year is coming.  

Today: slept in b/c I was out so late from the concert and now I'm off to work.....can't afford to be sore this weekend b/c all my patients are going home for the holidays so that means carrying these people up gastronomical amounts of steps.  So that will be a workout in itself!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh yea if I don't get a chance any other day which I probably wont

*MERRY X-MAS YA'LL!!!!!*

Got work till 11:30 tonight then all day eve I work and dinner with the family.  x-mas day I work the morning shift then probably dinner with the family again so I wont be around much.  Hope everyone has a great holiday!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

Was'sup, brotha!
Merry Christmas to you as well!
Bon Jovi? How were they? One of the best 'hig hair' bands of the 80's....good stuff....damn, I'm old.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Was'sup, brotha!
> Merry Christmas to you as well!
> Bon Jovi? How were they? One of the best 'hig hair' bands of the 80's....good stuff....damn, I'm old.....


Heya man didn't think yoju'd be on!

Oh man the concert was awsome!!!!  At first he had a shitty mic so he sounded like shit and I was thinkin it would be like that all night.  Once he got to the mains tage though it was totally different and he sounded awsome.....just a great concert!  They stopped serving beer at like 10 though I was pissed LOL.....then it was off to the diner for some late night grub will all the people from the firehouse!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man didn't think yoju'd be on!
> 
> Oh man the concert was awsome!!!! At first he had a shitty mic so he sounded like shit and I was thinkin it would be like that all night. Once he got to the mains tage though it was totally different and he sounded awsome.....just a great concert! They stopped serving beer at like 10 though I was pissed LOL.....then it was off to the diner for some late night grub will all the people from the firehouse!


where else would I be...the gym?  
ok....enuf with the I don't go to the gym slams....

I gotta work..normal day..BUT! It' is like a ghost town here....I am gonna work on my web site. Kind of annoying...I spent a couple hours 2 Fridays ago, updating my link exchange. (it's a way to get my web site higher on the search pages.) After I knocked out about 1/2 of the links in a folder, I was whooped of copy and pasting. Was gonna just do a few per day to get back on top of it. Well...all of a sudden..I guess something clicked on the service I used that I was being active again...they sent me a shite load of new links...that is gona take me HOURS to go thru...but..it's not like I have anything better to do.... 


Did u have....pancakes? Pancakes are best in late night....


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> where else would I be...the gym?
> ok....enuf with the I don't go to the gym slams....
> 
> I gotta work..normal day..BUT! It' is like a ghost town here....I am gonna work on my web site. Kind of annoying...I spent a couple hours 2 Fridays ago, updating my link exchange. (it's a way to get my web site higher on the search pages.) After I knocked out about 1/2 of the links in a folder, I was whooped of copy and pasting. Was gonna just do a few per day to get back on top of it. Well...all of a sudden..I guess something clicked on the service I used that I was being active again...they sent me a shite load of new links...that is gona take me HOURS to go thru...but..it's not like I have anything better to do....
> ...


Damn man that sounds like alot of tedious work!  I'd take a ten hour day of manual work over tedious shit like that I HATE it!  Best of luck to ya heh.

Oh hell yea I had pancakes!  My diet went like this.

breakfast/lunch - seafood and rice, pork cubes and potatoes, shrimp & garlic, stuffed mushrooms.

Dinner - pizza and a salad haha

at the concert was a few beers and a pretzle

at the diner - tomato and rice soup, pancakes, eggs, canadian bacon, and homefries.  

I was gonna go for the pie but decided not to LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*Merry Christmas my Friend!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn man that sounds like alot of tedious work! I'd take a ten hour day of manual work over tedious shit like that I HATE it! Best of luck to ya heh.
> 
> Oh hell yea I had pancakes! My diet went like this.
> 
> ...


true..but if u type in Colorado Springs Real Estate...my name will come up..hopefully on 1st page somewhere...depending on which search engine...the more links I do, it goes up....higher it is...more likely, get more traffic...might mean more business... + new BMW 

I LOVE Pancakes...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays to everyone sorry I can't get to your journals right now I'm workin on 3 hours of sleep and I still have to go to the families house for dinner and such.

Be back monday everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

Mery Christmas, brotha!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 28, 2005)

Heya everyone hope all your holidays were great!

I just worked all holiday weekend and went to dinner at the families house.  Nothing to crazy and other thent hat I have just been spending every waking moment with stacy (my girlfriend).

Ya know its strange that the fact that she is actually gonan be leaving has actually hit me.  I was never the mushy type of guy but with her its totaly different.  With any other girl I could have cared less that they were leaving b/c I never really loved any of them but stacy is totally different.  I really love this girl.

I would love to just say to her not to go and stay here with me and as selfish as I would love to be I can't do it.  Even though every day she says she doesn't want to go I so want to say so dont and stay here with me but deep down inside I know she wants to go and she needs to go to complete herself.  

Like on monday I was at work and she called me to say she got tickets to the football game.  I just wanted to spend a quiet night alone with her b/c we hadn't in a while so I told her I didn't feel like going in hopes she would blow it off and spend the night with me but instead she called a friend and they ended up going.  And right then it hit me she is actually leaving and this is what its gonna like when she is gone.  I wont have her close by where I could just run to her house and see her.  I sat at work for the next 2 hours so damn bumed out its not even funny.....just so depressed.  But I came out of it and made up for it today b/c I spent the entire day with her from when I woke up until now its was great.  Even buffed a big ass firecall together which was pretty kewl....yea she froze and bitched she was hungry but I didn't care here was a big ass fire and I wanted to see it LOL.

But I've made alot fo plans with her for the rest of the week....romantic night away, a night of partying with all her friends for a last good bye, then a big new years eve party with everyone at the firehouse the night before she leaves.  So my week is pretty crammed and probably wont go to the gym but once she leaves I'll have nother better to do then workout LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

Hows it going Mr. Mushy ?

Give her a big wet one from me before she leaves


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

It's a tough deal to go through.  I had a similar situation with my gf in college, though she was leaving for a year.  (She ended up not going.)  But 4 months isn't so bad.  Just think how much you'll appreciate seeing her when she gets back.

Remember what the man said.  Distance and love are like wind and fire.  Extinguishes the insignificant, stokes the great to nw heights.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hows it going Mr. Mushy ?
> 
> Give her a big wet one from me before she leaves


Hey just b/c when you were dating they didn't even have planes so your girlfriends couldn't go anywhere unless it was on horse-back doesn't mean you need to make fun    Just joshin with ya bud!

I'm sure she will enjoy the kiss from ya!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It's a tough deal to go through.  I had a similar situation with my gf in college, though she was leaving for a year.  (She ended up not going.)  But 4 months isn't so bad.  Just think how much you'll appreciate seeing her when she gets back.
> 
> Remember what the man said.  Distance and love are like wind and fire.  Extinguishes the insignificant, stokes the great to new heights.


I bet you were glad she didn't go LOL.  Yea when I think about it 4 months isn't that bad......but then it is ya know.  Lik I know it will fly by in no time but when I think about it its gonna drag.  I just can't wait till its over with ya know!

And I have never heard of that quote I love it!  TY.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, feel free to use it sometime.

Besides, in 4 months, think of how much work you can get done in the gym!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

'Mr. Mushy"
Looks like DB has a new name!

I know how u feel about the one u love going away....It'll be ok. 4 months...like a walk in the park, brotha. Just keep in touch and before you know it..she'll be back..


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, feel free to use it sometime.
> 
> Besides, in 4 months, think of how much work you can get done in the gym!


Yea I'll def use it sometime thankyou!

Yea that is really what I want to accomplish while she is away.  I have been slacking alot but its just b/c she is leaving so once she goes back it will be alot of ass bustin work in the gym!  I can't wait!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'Mr. Mushy"
> Looks like DB has a new name!
> 
> I know how u feel about the one u love going away....It'll be ok. 4 months...like a walk in the park, brotha. Just keep in touch and before you know it..she'll be back..


Wait I thought we were talking about your stomach not my name?!?   

Just messin with ya man.....yea I know 4 months isn't that bad but its not easy.  I was use to it b/c she went away to college for the longest time so I didn't see her much during the week but my weekends were all about chillin with her so now it will be weird not doing that.  Plus she has been on winter break so I am use o spending alot of time with her.  But once she leaves I'll fill my empty time with more hours on the treadmill LOL.

Hey did you ever finish all of thos elinks you had to post for work?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

hell..I've been slacking a lot myself...I just don't have a girl to distract me...


I just got a guy from LA who is looking to buy a B I G!!!!! home soon.....yeah...could be good....

(Didn't have any bearing on this topic...I just felt the need to share it)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wait I thought we were talking about your stomach not my name?!?
> 
> Just messin with ya man.....yea I know 4 months isn't that bad but its not easy. I was use to it b/c she went away to college for the longest time so I didn't see her much during the week but my weekends were all about chillin with her so now it will be weird not doing that. Plus she has been on winter break so I am use o spending alot of time with her. But once she leaves I'll fill my empty time with more hours on the treadmill LOL.
> 
> Hey did you ever finish all of thos elinks you had to post for work?


 
   about my stomach!   
Actually, I prefer to not hink of it as fat..but as untapped fuel for my sex drive...so the next poor girl that become intimate with..... 

Nope. After I did the 30 - 40 I did...the next couple days...I got 90! new ones...oy...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey my Friend, sorry your so bummed about it, but 4 months isn't really that long!!! Plus look at the bright side, you will miss her, your hearts will grow fonder and be able to hold more emotions since they will be missing each other, hope this makes sense, and sorry for rambling on like a lovesick puppy, but I honestly don't know what I'd do without my wife, I feel for you my Friend, keep your chin up and your heart light, Love finds a way Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hell..I've been slacking a lot myself...I just don't have a girl to distract me...
> 
> 
> I just got a guy from LA who is looking to buy a B I G!!!!! home soon.....yeah...could be good....
> ...


Hey shit happens ya know man just gotta get with the program!

Hey man hope he goes through with it!  A big house means a big pay day heh....good luck mi amigo!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> about my stomach!
> Actually, I prefer to not hink of it as fat..but as untapped fuel for my sex drive...so the next poor girl that become intimate with.....
> 
> Nope. After I did the 30 - 40 I did...the next couple days...I got 90! new ones...oy...


 Thats a good way to think of it bud!  I should use that one.  I just say I'm prone to cold muscles so I like to keep a nice layer of insulation to keep em warm....its not fat damnit its like gortex for my tummy!!

Damn how do you keep up with all those damn links bro?  That would drive me crazy LOL.....but hey do what ya gotta do right?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey my Friend, sorry your so bummed about it, but 4 months isn't really that long!!! Plus look at the bright side, you will miss her, your hearts will grow fonder and be able to hold more emotions since they will be missing each other, hope this makes sense, and sorry for rambling on like a lovesick puppy, but I honestly don't know what I'd do without my wife, I feel for you my Friend, keep your chin up and your heart light, Love finds a way Brother Bolt!!!


Heya big guy I appreciate all your kind words they always fill my heart with warmth!

Yea I'm better today got some good times planned for the rest of this week so we will end on a really good note!  4 months isn't to long of a time but like you its tuff to be away from her for to long ya know!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats a good way to think of it bud! I should use that one. I just say I'm prone to cold muscles so I like to keep a nice layer of insulation to keep em warm....its not fat damnit its like gortex for my tummy!!
> 
> Damn how do you keep up with all those damn links bro? That would drive me crazy LOL.....but hey do what ya gotta do right?


I have to be creative to explain the gut away.. 

I keep the links I have yet to connect with in a mail folder, after I link them up, I put them in the appropriate catagory....easy fo sheesy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I keep the links I have yet to connect with in a mail folder, after I link them up, I put them in the appropriate catagory....easy fo sheesy!


Makes sense to me!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

I have an order system.
for nearly everything....even....
if someone ticks me off...I tell them where they can go...filed. Done.
There's a place for everything and everyone...


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I have an order system.
> for nearly everything....even....
> if someone ticks me off...I tell them where they can go...filed. Done.
> There's a place for everything and everyone...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

...and nobody nominated me for being funny this year...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

oh....was looking thru my journal...didn't realize I started that journal in MAY! We're still on for a beer in 'Vegas next October...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh....was looking thru my journal...didn't realize I started that journal in MAY! We're still on for a beer in 'Vegas next October...



does that mean you aren't coming to the comp in STL in May?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya big guy I appreciate all your kind words they always fill my heart with warmth!
> 
> Yea I'm better today got some good times planned for the rest of this week so we will end on a really good note!  4 months isn't to long of a time but like you its tuff to be away from her for to long ya know!


 
Hang in there my Friend, I'll be thinking about ya BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> does that mean you aren't coming to the comp in STL in May?


that would be...St. Louis?
hmm...could be a good time...within fairly easy driving range...let's see what 06 brings me for business!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that would be...St. Louis?
> hmm...could be a good time...within fairly easy driving range...let's see what 06 brings me for business!



Yup.  Archie is planning on competing.  It's sometime in May, but no date set yet.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

hmm...will have to look into that!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 30, 2005)

DEADBOLT!!!! I MISSED YOU!!!

How are things?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 30, 2005)

Holy cow you whores!!  I LOVE IT!!

Burns....was that suppose to be for this october or next LOL!  Hey man if its october of 06 I'm game but if it was 05 I may be a little late!

Py my man how goes it!  Damn may is coming around way to fast!  I wanna go to his comp but I may have to check into that now LOL.  Get me some cheap tickets and a place to stay!

Archi thank you my friend!  I can't wait till I can get around more next week!

My lil man from the west side fish wassup brotha!  Same ol same ol around here.....just gettin into the swing of things ya know!  How about you man whats happenin?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 30, 2005)

Pretty good bro, just workin... Working in a grocery store isnt good for getting lean, LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 30, 2005)

Ummm lets see what has happened since I posted last?  Just went out for a nice romantic night with my ol lady last night.

Woke up feeling like shit today....really dont wanna get sick again ya know.  Worked all day and felt fine but come the th or 9th hour of work I really couldn't handle it much longer and just had to go home b/c I was so ill.  On the way home saw all the guys at the firehouse and noticed I missed a nice kitchen fire WITH A VICTIM!!!  After they briefed me about the fire I became so upset and not even that I missed it simply b/c the way everyone reacted and the lack of people doing their jobs just pissed me off so much.  I don't claim to know everything but what I do know is the order of operations...protect yourself, then victims, then property.  AHHH dont get me started I could ramble for hours about how I had volunteers and wish I could get paid tomorrow!

OK so I'll go a little....everyone on a volly squad wants to friggin grab a hose and fight fires....ok thats fine but ya know what if its not your job damnit don't do it!!  Everyone has their own specific jobs and when people dont do their jobs others get hurt.  The victim should have been out about 8 minutes shorter then he really did and thats rediculous!  And as for the medical treatment they gave them jesus christ (im sorry i shouldn't say that but i need his help right now) he was better off staying in the fire.  They could have killed the guy with the way the administered treatment.  I wish i was there b/c even though these guys have 10-15-20 years of exerpeince they don't know the first thign about ems, medical field ideas, or how to get rid of a damn splinter!

I became a fireman not just to put water on fires.  Yea sure its kewl and all but its the entire aspct of firefighting....preservation, rescues, and on and on.  Fighting the fire is just a perk of the job and with my background of ems and medicine especially with all my college courses it just makes me a more well rouned person in a scenario like that where this person could have died.  He was lucky he got out and they didn't blow his lungs up or fill is abdomen with air and killed the guy.  Had I been there he may not have gotten out any sooner b/c the fire was so far away from us but I can damn guarantee I would have treated him 100% better then they did!

Sorry to rant a rave and you don't have to read it I just needed to get that out b/c there is no one else around at this hour I can vent to!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 30, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Pretty good bro, just workin... Working in a grocery store isnt good for getting lean, LOL.


  My man forget about getting lean bro!  You need to start adding on some quality lbm right now while your young.  I myself made that mistake and regret every minute of it!  I wish I would have eaten like an animal the first 3-4 years of me working out b/c I would have been twice the size I am today with half the injuries.  Every time I got injured it was b/c of my cals being to low and me pushing myself to hard.  

All I can say is eat up!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh my god I was so damn sore!!!  I lifted monday then couldn't get to the gym tuesday.  Lifted wensday and oh the pain LOL.  My legs were so friggin sore still I had to cut squats and SLDL's back some and the 20 minutes of cardio was just brutal LOL.



That's the good stuff.  Hehe, welcome back.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sorry to rant a rave and you don't have to read it I just needed to get that out b/c there is no one else around at this hour I can vent to!



Hey, if you can't vent here, where can you vent, right?

sounds like a frustrating situations, but think of how much worse it coul dbe if you weren't there at all.  Hopefully some of the others learn a thing or two by watch you when you are on duty.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Bolt.  Be safe!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Ummm lets see what has happened since I posted last? Just went out for a nice romantic night with my ol lady last night.
> 
> Woke up feeling like shit today....really dont wanna get sick again ya know. Worked all day and felt fine but come the th or 9th hour of work I really couldn't handle it much longer and just had to go home b/c I was so ill. On the way home saw all the guys at the firehouse and noticed I missed a nice kitchen fire WITH A VICTIM!!! After they briefed me about the fire I became so upset and not even that I missed it simply b/c the way everyone reacted and the lack of people doing their jobs just pissed me off so much. I don't claim to know everything but what I do know is the order of operations...protect yourself, then victims, then property. AHHH dont get me started I could ramble for hours about how I had volunteers and wish I could get paid tomorrow!
> 
> ...


u wanna stop holding back and let us know how u really fel? Sheesh!

Tis ok to vent, brotha- U just have days and events that just leaving frustrated and shaking your fists in the air...
Ok...'06 it is! 
I watched Ladder 49...so I know ALL about each man has his job...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

DB,

Happy New Years !!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 31, 2005)

Feel free to rant all you need to.  Better to vent than to keep it bottled up.  Have a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 1, 2006)

Pimp-hell yea good to be back....back first thing tomorroe morning can't wait!

Py- thank you my friend....always the voice behind reason.

Archi-thank you for your well wishings my friend!

Burn- LOL always there to throw a smile on my face!  Yea now you have a taste of what its like to be a fireman huh?  Can you hack it?!

Gary- right back atcha bud!  Thank you!

Devlin- my sista! I appreciate ya stoppin in hun and all the kind words!

To everyone thank you for all your support and help I just wanted to wish everyone a happy new year!!

The time has come I am getting ready to take my girlfriend to the airport.....man this aint gonna be easy!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

It not easy saying goodbye, but just imagine the home coming   You have a lot of friends here that are here for you when you need to rant about anything.  Try to enjoy the New Year.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It not easy saying goodbye, but just imagine the home coming   You have a lot of friends here that are here for you when you need to rant about anything.  Try to enjoy the New Year.


Yea you aint liyin!  I never thought saying good by to her would be that hard!  And her crying didn't make it any easier on me....I was so miserable yesterday it wasn't even funny.  I just wanted to be alone all night and thats what I did.  I had no patience to hang out with anyone b/c I was so bummed out I felt so deperessed.  I woke up today and read an email from her and it made me sad again that she isn't around but I know I'll get better as the days go on. I wish my back would get better so I could friggin workout and release some of these emotions heh.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 2, 2006)

Hang in there, remember my Friend, 4 months is but a blip in time when it comes to the whole picture!!! Concentrate on making you better, and before you know it she'll be right back and into your arms!!! Another thing you can do is set aside 2 days a week that you will call her and she will call you, that way you will hear her voice and settle your heart down a bit, am I making sense or just rambling on like an Old man???


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea you aint liyin!  I never thought saying good by to her would be that hard!  And her crying didn't make it any easier on me....I was so miserable yesterday it wasn't even funny.  I just wanted to be alone all night and thats what I did.  I had no patience to hang out with anyone b/c I was so bummed out I felt so deperessed.  I woke up today and read an email from her and it made me sad again that she isn't around but I know I'll get better as the days go on. I wish my back would get better so I could friggin workout and release some of these emotions heh.



Yeah, you're really going to release some "emotions" when she comes back, haha!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're really going to release some "emotions" when she comes back, haha!



Hhhrmm.. CP, next time keep that to yourself 

Anyway DB, how's it going? When does the training start?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I could friggin workout and release some of these emotions heh.


better get it ready, brotha....I'm back. full tilt, hard core....I'm even...gonna work in...<cough...cough> cardio.....
Hey, at least u still have email...that's something. can u get that speak thru hte internet thing? I forget what It wsa ...I've spoken w/ rissole that way..both voice and video. 
(pretty funny...I had him say:"DANGER! DANGER! DANGER!)
Sounded just like the crocodile hunter!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> (pretty funny...I had him say:"DANGER! DANGER! DANGER!)
> Sounded just like the crocodile hunter!



Hey Deads


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Bolt, glad to see you unloaded the chick.  Now get to the gym, ya slacker!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Deads


well...you did...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hang in there, remember my Friend, 4 months is but a blip in time when it comes to the whole picture!!! Concentrate on making you better, and before you know it she'll be right back and into your arms!!! Another thing you can do is set aside 2 days a week that you will call her and she will call you, that way you will hear her voice and settle your heart down a bit, am I making sense or just rambling on like an Old man???


Yea since she has been there I've talked to her a total of 10 minutes.  The time is reversed and its really expensive to talk so she keeps it short.  Money isn't an issue for me but she always cuts the convo short.

I'm gonna work as hard as I can at it....its the least I could do.  

Thanks for all help bud I totally understand you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're really going to release some "emotions" when she comes back, haha!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hhhrmm.. CP, next time keep that to yourself
> 
> Anyway DB, how's it going? When does the training start?


Its going lol....tomorrow I go back to training tomorrow.  I have been trying to work and make up some lost hours.  Tomorrow is back/ni's/traps!!!!  Can't wait LOL.

How about you bud hows everything?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> better get it ready, brotha....I'm back. full tilt, hard core....I'm even...gonna work in...<cough...cough> cardio.....
> Hey, at least u still have email...that's something. can u get that speak thru hte internet thing? I forget what It wsa ...I've spoken w/ rissole that way..both voice and video.
> (pretty funny...I had him say:"DANGER! DANGER! DANGER!)
> Sounded just like the crocodile hunter!


Bring BIAAAAATCH!

Im ready for you...I'ma lean out a bit more then get back to bulking all summer then winter, then fall then the next how many years LOL.  I'll catch up to you yet!

Yea we email when she has a chance....not sure about that vidoe stuff though I'll have to ask her about it and stuff.  Where would I look that stuff up my man???

I can't picture risso doin that LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 3, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Deads


Big risssss!!  Whas happenin my man!!  Hows life treating ya??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey Bolt, glad to see you unloaded the chick.  Now get to the gym, ya slacker!


Consider it done!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Its going lol....tomorrow I go back to training tomorrow. I have been trying to work and make up some lost hours. Tomorrow is back/ni's/traps!!!! Can't wait LOL.
> 
> 
> How about you bud hows everything?



 Tear it up tomorrow !

Pretty good for the most part... School just start again after break today. There are some decent looking gals my my math class . Training's going great all around, making good progress and not any abnormal pain to complain of. The only thing I'm somewhat dissapointed with is my weight... Currently at 185... I was 190 in late November/Early December, then I got sick for 2 weeks(1.5 weeks off training), and spent another 2 weeks getting used to eating normally again. Hopefully I can get up to 190 quick again, but I don't think I'll hit my goal of 200 by Feb anymore .


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Bring BIAAAAATCH!
> 
> Im ready for you...I'ma lean out a bit more then get back to bulking all summer then winter, then fall then the next how many years LOL. I'll catch up to you yet!
> 
> ...


I just got a logitec camera. I forget what program I used. I think Pete told me what site to type in.
Oh..yeah...he did it! U saw him w/ the roll eyes thing? I have witnesses! (his wife and his son were in the room w/him....)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Lookin forward to your w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 4, 2006)

Heya everyone.  I indeed got to the gym today and did back/tri's/traps.

Didn't write anything down b/c I know my weights are off but I was staying in the 4-6 rep range probably just for a mental lift me up so I don't think I'm weak LOL.

Here is what I remember

Back:
BB B/o Row
135*6
145*4
155*4

DB Row
60s*8
70s*6
80s*4

HS High Row
180*8
230*6

Stiff Arm Pulldown
100*8
120*6

Tri's:
BB Skull Crusher
70*8*2

French Press
60*8
70*5

Vbar Pushdown
100*8
120*6

Traps:
combo between upright row/bb shrug
135*10
145*8
155*6

BB shrug
185*8*2

DB Shrug
70s*8
80s*4 drop 60s*5

Abz rehab

That is pretty much all I did and the reps may be off with one or two but I don't remember.  You get the gist of it.

Tomorrow I'll do legs/shoulders.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

What.................. no journal written down?!!? LOL!!! Good lookin return my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

Nothing wrong with those weights.  Well done, bro!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

way to go, dynamo!

look! I rhymed! 
WHERE ARE THE PULL UPS????


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks guys I was happy I could still move some decent weight around!!!  Its a small accomplishment but it will keep me going heh.

Burner pullups.....hell no LOL.  That is what I tore my rotator on I don't do them anymore....but in time I'll work my way back to them.  It hurts like hell for me to do pulldowns at a light weight so gettin my fat ass up like that aint happenin heh.  Hopefully by this summer though I will be able to do them again.  

NOTE: Im trying to figure out what workout routine Iw ill be following starting next month....I was leaning towards max-ot but after reading the workouts and such I was not in aww over it so I think I'll stick to my bread and butter----prrs!!

NOTE 2: I just emailed my girl and after all the mushy stuff I saw one thing that made my night.  She may be willing to join a gym with me once she gets back!  Oh man not that she wasn't hot already but that just put her over the scale for me heh.  I am going to invite her to join here just so she could talk to people and hopefully get some support from all you guys.  She needs some right now so if ya see a new face around here just be nice to her.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> NOTE 2: I just emailed my girl and after all the mushy stuff I saw one thing that made my night.  She may be willing to join a gym with me once she gets back!  Oh man not that she wasn't hot already but that just put her over the scale for me heh.  I am going to invite her to join here just so she could talk to people and hopefully get some support from all you guys.  She needs some right now so if ya see a new face around here just be nice to her.



Careful...Gary and Burner are going to be hounding her for pics....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

....so DB...u got any pics of her? 

Pylon....smartass... 

That's awesome that she would wanna work out w/ ya! I found out....your girl can be responsible for adding about 20% strength to your workout...true story..


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

Definitely throwing around some respectable weights there DB.  Doesn't look like you turned into a weak bastard after all.  Hehe.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> she could talk to people and hopefully get some support from all you guys.  She needs some right now so if ya see a new face around here just be nice to her.


Yeah we'll give her some support  Get her in here  I'd like to talk to her  
Just kiddin'... Missed ya bud


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Careful...Gary and Burner are going to be hounding her for pics....


Eh they are harmless....just look how old gary is what could he possible do?!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ....so DB...u got any pics of her?
> 
> Pylon....smartass...
> 
> That's awesome that she would wanna work out w/ ya! I found out....your girl can be responsible for adding about 20% strength to your workout...true story..


I'm actually working on it LOL....I am waiting for my friend to email me a few of em so I can post em.

Yea I would enjoy workign out with her....I think I could do alot for her!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah we'll give her some support  Get her in here  I'd like to talk to her
> Just kiddin'... Missed ya bud


LOL funny ya little toad  

We'll see if she comes by....if she does I'll keep you guys in check LOL.

Hows everythign big guy?  Any thoughts of another comp in the future or looking to put on more mass?  Where do you live in aussi land?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Definitely throwing around some respectable weights there DB.  Doesn't look like you turned into a weak bastard after all.  Hehe.


Heya bud thanks!  I was surprised I kept that much strength but then again back was always my most powerfull body part.  I know for a fact chest #'s will def be much lower!  We'll see what happens I guess right?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm actually working on it LOL....I am waiting for my friend to email me a few of em so I can post em.
> 
> Yea I would enjoy workign out with her....I think I could do alot for her!


I can just hear your gym talk now:
Ok baby---hold your breath...and go down...all...the way down...yea..just...like that....now, bring it up..up, up, up....ahhh...good.
Now do it again...just..like that....squeeze at the top! 
ok...now lets' hit the shower.... 

Yep....gonna be gooood working out with her!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I can just hear your gym talk now:
> Ok baby---hold your breath...and go down...all...the way down...yea..just...like that....now, bring it up..up, up, up....ahhh...good.
> Now do it again...just..like that....squeeze at the top!
> ok...now lets' hit the shower....
> ...


   You're out of control LOL!  Na I will ease her into it then work on the kinky stuff LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

get your mind out if the gutter! I was giving an example of a squat, pal!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You're out of control LOL! Na I will ease *into* her then work on the kinky stuff LOL.


pervert!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> pervert!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Today was legs/delts...not to great of a w/o!  Really didn't have much drive today just to stressed out with my court date and all kinds of bullshit!  But here it is....

Squats
95*8
115*6
135*6
155*4
175*4
175*4 drop 135*8

SLDL
95*8
135*6
155*6
175*6

Leg Ext
90*10
110*8
130*6

Lying Leg Curl
90*8
110*5

Smith Milt Press
75*8
95*8
115*6
135*4*2

DB Cheat Lateral
25s*8
30s*6
30s*6 drop 20s*5

Went low volume...nothing to crazy just testing the waters once again to see where the weights are at.  Didn't do any leg presses or conventional deadlifts like I was planning I felt it would have been to much for my already hurt back.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 5, 2006)

Cheat Laterals? Come on DB, you know better


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

whats wrong with cheat laterals ?

Nice wo DB    Good to see you back at it. 135 x 4 on mil press.  I thought you had a bum shoulder ?  Numbers don't indicate it .


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Excellent w/o My Friend!!! Hows my Favorite FireFighter today?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> whats wrong with cheat laterals ?



It's cheating...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> It's cheating...


Its getting the most out of a short workout....studies have actually shown the most hypertrophy occors in the lower 2/3's of the movement and many bro body builders who have been said to have the best delts ever say they rarely ever come up further then that hight ever!  Its just part of my master plan though no worries my friend you know me to well to know I vary what I do more then a homeless man varies what he eats!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> whats wrong with cheat laterals ?
> 
> Nice wo DB    Good to see you back at it. 135 x 4 on mil press.  I thought you had a bum shoulder ?  Numbers don't indicate it .


Yea feels good to be back at it!  Man am I ever sore though holy shit!

My chest and bi's are sore as hell and I work them tomorrow!  Its gonna be a brutal weekend heh!

As for the shoulder....its holding up pretty good....it is somewhat sore but nothing that concerns me.  To someone it may feel like its gonna fall off but the pain I've gone through with it I don't even notice this dull pain anymore.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o My Friend!!! Hows my Favorite FireFighter today?


He's doing damn good today!  I did nothing today just an all out day of relaxing and working out.

I feel guilty b/c I'm a busy bee and always need to be doing something but I slept in late lifted and relaxed the rest of the day.  Even had sushi for dinner!  It was a nice treat!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

HOT DAMN 45 PAGES!  I don't know if I want to change my journal now for this up and coming bulk LOL!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 5, 2006)

Heh, yeah... I think I'll just keeping going with mine when I cut and bulk, switch routines etc...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

Good looking w/o, bolt.  

Hey, isn't your girl headed to Pete's part of the world?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good looking w/o, bolt.
> 
> Hey, isn't your girl headed to Pete's part of the world?


She is in auusi land now not sure where she is though.  If pete would reply to me asking where he lives lol then I could get a def answer from her.  I'm working on finding out though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, yeah... I think I'll just keeping going with mine when I cut and bulk, switch routines etc...


Yea I only use those when going heavy....when I do them normal I go nice and light and very strict.  I only do that to mix it up ya know...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I only use those when going heavy....when I do them normal I go nice and light and very strict. I only do that to mix it up ya know...


Huh?? Oh, you mean the cheat laterals?

I was refering to changing journal in the part you quoted.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Huh?? Oh, you mean the cheat laterals?
> 
> I was refering to changing journal in the part you quoted.


Yea its been a long day LOL!

My bad bro....I dunno though its like turning a new leaf ya know!  Eh I dunno we'll see when the time comes.  When I read through this journal though its depressing to see what I went though...I just want to start fresh ya know!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 6, 2006)

Understandable


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2006)

Yea sorry guys no training today....this is the first time I have ever said it but my chest and arms are sooooo sore I couldn't imagine lifting today.  It would do mroe harm to my shoulder if I were to attempt chest right now so I opted to skip the w/o.  Sunday I start my new schedual for lifting and working so hopefully everything will just fall into place this week!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> . Even had *BAIT* for dinner! It was a nice treat!


was'sup, brotha!

I think Pete is in Queensland. Don't quote me...

hey...if u are tired, listen to your body....


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 6, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Its just part of my master plan though no worries my friend you know me to well to know I vary what I do more then a homeless man varies what he eats!



Haha, what a metaphor.  I like it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> He's doing damn good today!  I did nothing today just an all out day of relaxing and working out.
> 
> I feel guilty b/c I'm a busy bee and always need to be doing something but I slept in late lifted and relaxed the rest of the day.  Even had sushi for dinner!  It was a nice treat!


  Glad to hear that, you deserve it my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that, you deserve it my Friend!!!



I second what Arch said!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I think Pete is in Queensland. Don't quote me...


HAHA just did  

Yea those few days a lifting made me so damn sore it wasn't even funny!  Sunday I start a normal routine so it will be OK!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, what a metaphor.  I like it.


I try its the little things I'm good at heh


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that, you deserve it my Friend!!!


Yea it felt real good heh!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I second what Arch said!!


Thanks hun!  But I think you need one do heh


----------



## Devlin (Jan 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks hun!  But I think you need one do heh



LOL I spoiled myself today well atleast for a couple hours this morning and then it was off to work where I froze my ass off


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> LOL I spoiled myself today well atleast for a couple hours this morning and then it was off to work where I froze my ass off


Yea weekends I dont have that option....fridays I work till midnight (ussually go out afterwards) then its off to work from 8:30am-4:30pm then I volly from then straight through to 6am sunday morning (where I am currently writing this post with 20 minutes left of my shift  ).

You should set at least one portion of your week aside to do absolutely nothing except relax.  No erans no nothing but relaxing.  Great for the body and mind!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

If you are taking a day of rest each week, you should consider meditation.  You can do it for a few minutes a day and it will help relax you quite a bit.

So...um...I don't see a w/out in the last few days.  What gives?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

Meditation, excellent suggestion Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If you are taking a day of rest each week, you should consider meditation.  You can do it for a few minutes a day and it will help relax you quite a bit.
> 
> So...um...I don't see a w/out in the last few days.  What gives?


You know from friday on there aint no w/o's!  Its all about the ambulance core on the weekends! Friday I was far to sore to workout so I skiped it for a day of rest and monday starts a new week with back/tri's again.  Gonne do a 4 day split 2 on 1 off 2 on.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Meditation, excellent suggestion Brother Pylon!!!


Yea I never tried that before....does it really work?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

As for my training I am just gonna keep it a regular workout for the next few week until I get adjusted to the volume and everything again then I'm gonna go back to prrs I have decided.  I was researching alot with periodization and stuff and cowpimp really helped me out but I just can't see myself stopping prrs just yet with all the results I get!

So I'll probably do P/RR/P/RR/S/P/RR/P/RR/S then once those 10 weeks are done I think I amg onna experiment with prrsII or if the strength is up to it 5 weeks into it I will try it out.  Just don't know about the 1RM with my shoulder and everything ya know.

Diet for now is just gonna be clean higher protein mod fats lower carbs.  Not really coutning everything to the T or anything just yet.  BUt I will be doing more cardio and eating very clean to lose some fat before I start another bulk.  Got knows I need to do both right now!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2006)

I was going to suggest that you go to GoPro's website but I see you have already been there .  LOL

I'm looking forward to the Feb issue of Ironman for the PRRS II article.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes my Friend, meditation really does work!!! I like your variation of the P/RR/S routine, hang in there my friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I never tried that before....does it really work?



It works, and it's easy.  If you can get a few minutes in a busy day, it can make a big difference.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

Gary-yea I try to stop oer there and help some people out.  Not an overly busy website though.  But very full of inteligent people!  Man everyone is looking forward to it.....I don't get ironman in my area I hate it!  Only reason i read the first article was b/c I saw it on his website!  I will travel far this month to try and find the article.....I have the basics to set up a routine that eric gave me butI want in depth details!  So I will have to hit up alot of stores!

Arch-I will have to give that stuff a go then b/c I could always use it especially at work when its very stressfull!  As for the prrs...thank you I hope to enjoy it and was considering doing more of p/p/rr/rr/s but haven't decided yet either.  Don't worry bud I'll be there for ya while you dieting and I'm growing 

Py-where would I go to look some of this stuff up?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I never tried that before....does it really work?



I usually use it as a concentration tool.  I've done it before weight lifting before, for example.  I just visualize certain things and get a few things stuck in my mind, like staying tight, envisioning the electrical impulses going through my nervous system and innervating muscle fibers, etc.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

My new meal plan:

Up by 9:30 and prep food

Meal 1 (Breakfast) 10am
-8 oz meat (before cooked)
-1 cup cooked rice

Workout

Meal 2 Post W/O Shake 1pm
-Protein Shake
-½ cup oats/ ½  cup grits 

Meal 3 3 pm
-8 oz meat (before cooked)
-1 cup cooked rice
-1 cups vegetable (broccoli etc.)

Meal 4 6pm
-8 oz meat (before cooked)
-1 cup cooked rice
-1 cups vegetable (broccoli etc.)

Meal 5 9pm
-10 oz lean meat
-1 cup cooked rice      
-1 cups vegetable (broccoli etc.)

Meal 6  11 or 12
1 cup cottage cheese
2 tbl nat pb

Or 

Protein shake (½ muscle milk ½ ON 100% whey)Yea this wont last long I will cut carbs or do something depending how I feel.  But its just my base diet plan so I can tweak later.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I usually use it as a concentration tool.  I've done it before weight lifting before, for example.  I just visualize certain things and get a few things stuck in my mind, like staying tight, envisioning the electrical impulses going through my nervous system and innervating muscle fibers, etc.


Sounds like a good way to keep your form in check and really get the most out of each movement!  I tried doing something like that and until now I totally forgot about it but come to think of it that use to help alot when lifting!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

UPDATE:

Yea just found out tuesday my girlfriend comes home.  She really didn't wanna go but I made her b/c she at one point in her life wanted it more then anything so I wanted her to experience it.  She went....wasn't happy....it did nothing for her to be away from everyone and start all over...so instead of being miserable for 4 months she decided to come home.  I'm happier then a pig in shit.....so glad she is coming back.

Also been talking to her alot about coming to the gym with me.  She says once she gets situated with school again here in the states and getting another job she will think about it.  I wish she would b/c I want her to experience everything that I love so much!  She has gotten a taste of it but I think she would really enjoy it once she saw some decent results!  Plus there is nothing sexier then a girl that works out IMHO!  I mean I work 3pm-11pm so I am free every single morning except saturday mornings!  She would get a free personal trainer, and I would pay for her gym membership b/c her $ is tight right now!  Nothing is better then that is it?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

wahoo! Sounds good, brotha! All things happen for a reason! Glad to hear that u are getting her back...now...about those pics of her...
muhahahaa....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I usually use it as a concentration tool. I've done it before weight lifting before, for example. I just visualize certain things and get a few things stuck in my mind, like staying tight, envisioning the electrical impulses going through my nervous system and innervating muscle fibers, etc.


I've done that before...go to the tanning beds...visualize my workout while I am in there....see myself doing my workout...then going and do it...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wahoo! Sounds good, brotha! All things happen for a reason! Glad to hear that u are getting her back...now...about those pics of her...
> muhahahaa....


Thanks bud!  Yea I'm working on getting a few of us together!  No worries you perv


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2006)

*1-9-06 Back/Tri's*

Just another w/o....

Back:
Deadlift(no straps, gloves, or chalk)
225*4*2
245*1
265*1
285*0
285*0 (what a scene I made with this rep!!!)
I decided half way through to shoot for my current 1RM...I could have gotten 270 for sure but was stubburn LOL.  My grip kept failing me.

B/O Row
135*6
155*6

DB Row
70s*6*2

Pulldown (these were for you burner)
150*6*2

CG Pulley Row
150*6
165*6

Tri's
BB Skullcruchers
60*8
70*6
70*4

DB French Press
65*6
70*6

Vbar Pushdown
120*8*2

Abz
Rehab 
Cardio 20 minutes @ 70%MHR

All in all an OK workout....didn't go to crazy.  I think tomorrow will be chest/bi's.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Yea and just now I decided this week I'ma get my 1RM for squats deads and bech

So far:
Deadlift-270
Bench: ??
Squat: ??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just another w/o....
> 
> Back:
> Deadlift(no straps, gloves, or chalk)
> ...


for me? You..know how to bring a tear to a mans' eye, sir..


Perv? Hey..BM wanted to know..I am just the messenger.. 

Were u using overhand/underhand on the deads? Nice deads, eitherway, brotha!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> Yea just found out tuesday my girlfriend comes home.  She really didn't wanna go but I made her b/c she at one point in her life wanted it more then anything so I wanted her to experience it.  She went....wasn't happy....it did nothing for her to be away from everyone and start all over...so instead of being miserable for 4 months she decided to come home.  I'm happier then a pig in shit.....so glad she is coming back.
> 
> Also been talking to her alot about coming to the gym with me.  She says once she gets situated with school again here in the states and getting another job she will think about it.  I wish she would b/c I want her to experience everything that I love so much!  She has gotten a taste of it but I think she would really enjoy it once she saw some decent results!  Plus there is nothing sexier then a girl that works out IMHO!  I mean I work 3pm-11pm so I am free every single morning except saturday mornings!  She would get a free personal trainer, and I would pay for her gym membership b/c her $ is tight right now!  Nothing is better then that is it?


AWESOME news my Friend!!! See, I told you those 4 months would fly by!!!  Seriously I am happy for you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice wo DB  

But I think you should let Burner do his own pulldowns


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2006)

DEADBOLT!!!! Hahaha on the pulldowns, Im with Gdub, let him do his own pulldowns!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> for me? You..know how to bring a tear to a mans' eye, sir..
> 
> 
> Perv? Hey..BM wanted to know..I am just the messenger..
> ...


Thanks bud!

No the deads were done with an ALT grip.  I suck at double overhand grip its truely horrible!  I need to work on my grip strength!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> AWESOME news my Friend!!! See, I told you those 4 months would fly by!!!  Seriously I am happy for you my Friend!!!


Thanks my brother!  Yes sir it sure was a fast 4 months LOL.  Yep I go to pick her up tomorrow at 9pm from the airport....can't wait!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo DB
> 
> But I think you should let Burner do his own pulldowns


Thanks big guy!

LOL yea he loves those damn pulldowns and pullups.  I'm more of the rowing type of guy!  Just love that motion so much more don't ask me why!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> DEADBOLT!!!! Hahaha on the pulldowns, Im with Gdub, let him do his own pulldowns!


Yo big guy whats happenin?!?!

LOL at the pulldowns!  Well by this summer my goal is to be able to do legit pullups with needing any help so I guess I should start working on that!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice little surprise there with the return of your girlfriend.  Get that woman in the gym with you.  Don't let her make excuses; let her do it.

Nice workout there too DB.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks my brother!  Yes sir it sure was a fast 4 months LOL.  Yep I go to pick her up tomorrow at 9pm from the airport....can't wait!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

sounds like your girl is a quitter.  

Congrats on her coming back so soon.  Don't let it interrupt your w/outs, though.  Get her in there with ya!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2006)

Pimp-Yes I am really pushing for it....she could get alot out of getting to the gym but I need to get her there.  And I see no reason why she can't go!

Arch- Thank you my friend you hae been nothin but supportive in my time of need....I hope I could be the same in the coming times!

Py-She aint no quitter lol...shes a realist...no sense in doing something you wont enjoy right?  Oh no worries it wont interupt my w/o's!  I even changed my work schedual to later.  Instead of starting at 1pm I now start at 3pm so I have an extra 2 hous to get more sleep, make food, and workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks big guy!
> 
> LOL yea he loves those damn pulldowns and pullups. I'm more of the rowing type of guy! Just love that motion so much more don't ask me why!


...maybe 'cause it resembles this:


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> no sense in doing something you wont enjoy right?


well...I dont necessarily like waking up and coming to work....but i don't wanna live in a van...down by the river...either...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...maybe 'cause it resembles this:


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...I dont necessarily like waking up and coming to work....but i don't wanna live in a van...down by the river...either...


Yea well you dont have a choice in that case.....here she had the choice to come back and continue on with her life and nothing would get interupted!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

I do have the chouce...but...I dont wanna live...in a van by the river... 
take the lesser of two evils!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2006)

*1-10-05 Chest/Bi's*

Chest:
BB Bench
135*2
155*1
175*1
185*1 drop 135*6

DB Incline
50s*6
60s*6

Dips
BW*4
BW*6 

Cable X Over
50s*8
60s*6

Bi's:
Oly BB Curl
75*6
85*6

DB Curl
35s*6
40s*4

DB Hammer Curl
35s*6*2

Concentration Curl
20s*12

Rehab
Cardio 20 minutes @ 80%MHR

All in all just another workout.  

Today was the first time I have done dips since my injury a year ago.  Very restricted ROM....I will try to work then in again maybe more towards the begining of a tricept or chest workout...we'll see!  

Bench was SHIT!  I guessed my 1RM at maybe 205 or higher but it was crap only hit 185*1 and it was a struggle!  Before I got sick I was hitting 185*6!!!!  I am not happy what so ever but hey what can I expect its the first real chest w/o I've done in months so I can't really expect much out of it.

Bi's felt very strong!  I was happy where I am with them....I see big weights coming in the near future.  

Also after only one day of my diet I have realized it is entirely to much food and will re work that asap!  I am going to go with just fats/protein pre workout the carbs post and cut my carbs quite a bit.  That is way to much for me and my goals right now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

don't worry about the weights, brotha-
Remember: Check the ego at the door, as well as the: I COULD DO THAT MUCH BEFORE!" thoughts. We all do it. Your muscle memory will kick in and your weights will go back up in no time. Today was the 'reintroduction'. Don't 'expect' too much for a couple weeks, then next thing u know..BAM! U are throwing up 225 like it was nothing!
Hammer curls looked good! I usually don't get over 25 - 30lbs to do them...usually baked and no longer have strength....
good job!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't worry about the weights, brotha-
> Remember: Check the ego at the door, as well as the: I COULD DO THAT MUCH BEFORE!" thoughts. We all do it. Your muscle memory will kick in and your weights will go back up in no time. Today was the 'reintroduction'. Don't 'expect' too much for a couple weeks, then next thing u know..BAM! U are throwing up 225 like it was nothing!
> Hammer curls looked good! I usually don't get over 25 - 30lbs to do them...usually baked and no longer have strength....
> good job!


Yea I know I shouldn't be like that but you know when you wake up and you're like damn I know I'll hit this weight and then ya don't.  No matter what you do or think or say you will still feel a little let down.  An believe me you know I could care less about weights its just about improvement but that one time I knew I could hit it and I didn't.  No biggy though now I wont check this till after my bulk and I will def be 225+!!!

As for the hammer curls I have always been strong with them.  No matter how hard I hit my bi's with preachers, bb curls, db curls etc I can ussually always hit hammers curls full throttle!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey my Friend, I think that was an Excellent w/o!!! Your Bicep strength is really solid there!!! You'll be right back where you started real soon BRother Bolt, just take it easy with that shoulder, those dips where solid too!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey my Friend, I think that was an Excellent w/o!!! Your Bicep strength is really solid there!!! You'll be right back where you started real soon BRother Bolt, just take it easy with that shoulder, those dips where solid too!!!


Thanks my friend!

Yea they didn't feel 100% b/c I was probably holding back but then again they have never felt that kind of weight.  Last time I did those I was like 160s plus like 25lbs of additional weight.  Now I'm like 210 LOL so no need to add any extra weight the fat does enough!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

u weigh 210? U are almost as fat as me!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u weigh 210? U are almost as fat as me!!!!!


I was 215 but shhhhh dont tell anyone!  I am holding alot of water right now don't know why....but over the next month or two I am gonna be dieting pretty hard with lots of cardio to kick the water and hopefully alot of fat so I can get back to bulking.  But no worries by the time I see you I'll be right back to 210-220 heh!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2006)

*1-11-06 Legs!*

Today started off miserable!  Just couldn't get out of bed weather was crappy etc etc.  I got out of bed 2 hours late and was like eh I wont go do legs today I do it with shoulder friday.....then I thought wtf is wrong with me this is how I ended up this fat get the fuck up get dressed and get to the gym.

So I wasn't in the best of moods when I got to the gym especially knowing it was squat day but that was the end of my bad mood!

Legs:
Squats
135*4
165*2
185*1
205*1
225*1 drop 185*4 drop 135*4

Quad Ext
100*8
115*6*3

SLDL
135*8
155*6
175*6

LLC
70*10
80*7*2

Abz & Rehab

So once the squats got started I was in an awsome mood and felt very strong!  I nailed the 225 very solid....not to fast but plenty of force behind it.  I could have gotten 245 for sure and possible 255 but  didn't wanna push my shoulder with that type of weight and no spotter.  So I will count my squats 1RM @ 225.  Not to bad considering before I tore my shoulder I could only hit 225*2 so I haven't lost to much strength since last year and I only squated a few times since then.

I thought I didn't get enough work with just those 1rep deals so I dropped to 185 figuring I could rep out....HAHAHAHA....guess not my legs were fried!

SLDL's felt good could have gone alot heavier but opted not to with my back and all.  My form still isn't 100% but my hips and hams are just way to tight for me to do these properly.  I will start doing them after my LLC's from now on to test it out.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I was 215 but shhhhh dont tell anyone! I am holding alot of water right now don't know why


you're...pregnant?


Glad the gym gave you the attitudinal adjustment u needed....u sir, are a better man than I am...I could NOT haulit out of the bed this morning...
So, I still have squat to look forward to this afternoon...
Get it? have squat...I have to do legs...play on words...hhmm....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

looking good DB.  You be squatting those big numbers you were throwing in no time


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Glad the gym gave you the attitudinal adjustment u needed....u sir, are a better man than I am...I could NOT haulit out of the bed this morning...
> So, I still have squat to look forward to this afternoon...
> Get it? have squat...I have to do legs...play on words...hhmm....


Yea I gotta get my ass in gear man....I gotta get to your numbers soon tired of playing to role of the injured small guy....time to move on to the unstopable BEAST!!!!

LMAO at the squats....the second time I read it I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> looking good DB.  You be squatting those big numbers you were throwing in no time


Thanks bud!  I hope so!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LMAO at the squats....the second time I read it I couldn't stop laughing!




oh yeah...ppsssttt...get yer ass into the gym!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2006)

Great w/o Brother Bolt!!! How can you be in a bad mood on leg day??? LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Good leg work, Bolt!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

Good on the dips the other day DB.  That movement still bother my shoulder a bit too, at least once I pass about 50 pounds of added weight.  I like the movement though!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh yeah...ppsssttt...get yer ass into the gym!


Oh god I never thought I'd see the day you would say that LMAO!  Hipocrit!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o Brother Bolt!!! How can you be in a bad mood on leg day??? LOL!!!


Thanks bud I appreciate it!

I don't maybe the though of tons of weight on my shoulders or hundreds of pounds on a sled sitting above me and then the days to follow I feel like a 90y/o man trying to take a crap that pisses me off LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good leg work, Bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good on the dips the other day DB.  That movement still bother my shoulder a bit too, at least once I pass about 50 pounds of added weight.  I like the movement though!


Thanks bud!  Well I wont be adding any weight anytime soon....I figure once I can rep out my own body weight then I'll add some weight.  Till then I'll use my own fat ass!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2006)

holy rare appearance! It's the aussie meatball!

Was'sup, Pete!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

>


   cool pic!!! How those wheels feel today BRother Bolt???


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

>


That is a kick ass decal!  Love it big guy!

How the hell are ya!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> cool pic!!! How those wheels feel today BRother Bolt???


Doin good big giy!  Just trying to keep the diet clean!

Today was a rest day!  Thank god my body is sore as heck LOL.  Tomorrow is delts/traps/calves!  Can't wait!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

DELTS TRAPS AND CALVES ALL ON THE SAME DAY?!?!?!

You lucky turd! All my favorites...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks bud!  Well I wont be adding any weight anytime soon....I figure once I can rep out my own body weight then I'll add some weight.  Till then I'll use my own fat ass!!



Hey, you just found a nice advantage to being a fatass.  External resistance becomes less of a necessity.  Hehe.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey, you just found a nice advantage to being a fatass.  External resistance becomes less of a necessity.  Hehe.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 13, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> DELTS TRAPS AND CALVES ALL ON THE SAME DAY?!?!?!
> 
> You lucky turd! All my favorites...


Yea it will be a quick one though....dont got much time....off to the gym I'll let ya know how it goes!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 13, 2006)

*1-13-06 Delts/Traps/Calves*

Today was just another w/o.....forgot my book at the gym though so I'll wing the numbers.

Delts:
DB Milt Press
50s*6*2
40s*8*2

DB Front Raise
25s*10
30s*8

HS Side lateral(single arm)
80*10
90*10

DB Side Lateral
20s*10*2

Cable Face Pull(single arm)
80*12
100*7

Reverse Pec Deck
90*10*2

BB Shrugs
135*12
185*10*3

DB Shrugs
70s*10
75s*8 drop 55s*8

Calves/Abz/Rehab
Cardio 20 minutes @70%MHRWent pretty much like that.  No shoulder pain at all so I was very happy.  I know it will be a little sore later.

Next week starts 30 minutes of cardio.  Little by little I will increase it!  I've already lost of a few pounds.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

looks like my delt workout, more or less...

Looking good!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice workout DB, I'm finishing breakfast(yeah, I slept in late) and getting ready to hit the gym myself


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

dam..and I thought I was late...rolled into the office right before 11am...oops.
Gotta lift this afternoon/evening after I leave here..and before the club...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2006)

Awesome w/o my Friend, how ya feelin after that???


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2006)

Overhead pressing looks pretty good there DB.  Getting back into the cardio game is an accomplishment too.  Cardio conditioning goes down the crapper so fast, unfortunately.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> looks like my delt workout, more or less...
> 
> Looking good!


Yea I didn't know what I wanted to do so I did a little of everything heh!

Thanks bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice workout DB, I'm finishing breakfast(yeah, I slept in late) and getting ready to hit the gym myself


You lazy bastard LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o my Friend, how ya feelin after that???


Heya big guy thank you!  I feel good....as good as could be I guess.  I called out of work sick today partially b/c I didn't want to go and mostly b/c my stomach had been cramping like a bastard all night and morning.  Not sure what is making it do that but I don't like it heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Overhead pressing looks pretty good there DB.  Getting back into the cardio game is an accomplishment too.  Cardio conditioning goes down the crapper so fast, unfortunately.


Thanks man!  Slowely my overhead pressing will get there.....as long as I continue to progress I will be happy!

You are so right my cardio conditioning went right to the shitter.  But I want to get back into being able to hit 45-hour with no problems.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya big guy thank you!  I feel good....as good as could be I guess.  I called out of work sick today partially b/c I didn't want to go and mostly b/c my stomach had been cramping like a bastard all night and morning.  Not sure what is making it do that but I don't like it heh.


Hope your stomach feels better quick my Friend!!! Did you eat something or is it more like muscle cramps? Either way hope you kick it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope your stomach feels better quick my Friend!!! Did you eat something or is it more like muscle cramps? Either way hope you kick it!!!


Seems like a little of both.  You know what it might be though....I have been eating extremely clean for a while now and extrememly low carb and last night b/c I had gone like 8 hours without eating I had a hotdog and a small piece of pie.  That may have done it    That on top of shredding my abz in the gym yesterday may be a bad combo.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

That will do it everytime!!! The stomach gets used to eating right and then all of a sudden "Whamo" I have been there before too my Friend!!! Hows things going with ya otherwise???


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That will do it everytime!!! The stomach gets used to eating right and then all of a sudden "Whamo" I have been there before too my Friend!!! Hows things going with ya otherwise???


Other then that doing good!  Gym is good, work could always be better, girlfriend is back to her normal tactics of bothering me .  Just watchin the days pass pretty much ya know.  Just waiting so I can bulk again...I gave myself pretty much to like mid february to cut as much as possible then I'm bulkina gain!  

And you?  Hows the legs holdin up?  Hows everything going?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm not gonna lie, it's tuff, but I want it SO BAD I can taste it!!! Legs are coming around, this was the first week of the full scheduled w/o's and cardio, so I'm ready for a day off (Tomorrow) and then resume *FULL THROTTLE *monday my Friend!!! Other than that lifes been good, so I won't complain!!! Of course work sucks, but thats a given!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna lie, it's tuff, but I want it SO BAD I can taste it!!! Legs are coming around, this was the first week of the full scheduled w/o's and cardio, so I'm ready for a day off (Tomorrow) and then resume *FULL THROTTLE *monday my Friend!!! Other than that lifes been good, so I won't complain!!! Of course work sucks, but thats a given!!!


You have a great head on the shoulders and that is 90% of the battle when it comes to competitions.  Without the proper mentality and mental training you wont go anywhere when the times get tuff but I know you and your desire you will be ten steps ahead of everyone else!  And you have the mind to go full fledged into it!  I wish I had that for my last comp.....I get so close but at the end I always fall apart!  Thats why I vowed not to do another comp for a few years....it is to much strain on me mentally that it was ause me to have a nervous breakdown heh.

Just take it one step at a time and keep kickin ass....riss will tell ya when things need to be changed just make sure you walk one fot in front of the other and keep 100% of your mind int he game!  

Yea I can't wait to get back into the gym....even though I'm sore I msis it already!

Hows lilbit?!?  I love lookin at your pictures in your gallery she is such a doll!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You have a great head on the shoulders and that is 90% of the battle when it comes to competitions.  Without the proper mentality and mental training you wont go anywhere when the times get tuff but I know you and your desire you will be ten steps ahead of everyone else!  And you have the mind to go full fledged into it!  I wish I had that for my last comp.....I get so close but at the end I always fall apart!  Thats why I vowed not to do another comp for a few years....it is to much strain on me mentally that it was ause me to have a nervous breakdown heh.
> 
> Just take it one step at a time and keep kickin ass....riss will tell ya when things need to be changed just make sure you walk one fot in front of the other and keep 100% of your mind int he game!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the encouragement my Friend!!! I appreciate that SO much!!! LB is doing great, thanks for askin, we are going to a birthday party later, so I'm stocking up on Good food, and a couple of protein bars!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You lazy bastard LOL!


don't lie...you are envious of him...as I am...
"Up at the crack..of noon"
This is why I play the lottery...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't lie...you are envious of him...as I am...
> "Up at the crack..of noon"
> This is why I play the lottery...


LOL yea!  But I can't complain I work the night shift (3pm-11pm) so I can sleep in and get to the gym before hand!  heh


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't lie...you are envious of him...as I am...
> "Up at the crack..of noon"
> This is why I play the lottery...



Hey now...... It wasn't noon, it was either 2 or 3 pm 

Plus, I probably went to bed around 4 am or so... I'm not lazy, just HORRIBLY off schedule... It was fun for a while... like during summer... Now it's losing its novelty. You know something's wrong when it's 5pm, and you're just finished breakfast and are "getting a start" to your day...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey now...... It wasn't noon, it was either 2 or 3 pm
> 
> Plus, I probably went to bed around 4 am or so... I'm not lazy, just HORRIBLY off schedule... It was fun for a while... like during summer... Now it's losing its novelty. You know something's wrong when it's 5pm, and you're just finished breakfast and are "getting a start" to your day...


Yea I remember those days....I remember spending an entire month in florida by myself when I was young. By the end of the first week I would sleep during daylight and wake up at sundown b/c it was to hot heh.  I felt like a vampire!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey DB, random question... You aren't planning on going to the Arnold Classic are you?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey DB, random question... You aren't planning on going to the Arnold Classic are you?


Na I wasn't planning on it....I wanted to get to see archies comp.  I am tying to save some $$ up though b/c I'm broke.  When is it again?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 15, 2006)

The Arnold Classic is March 3-5


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks man!  Slowely my overhead pressing will get there.....as long as I continue to progress I will be happy!
> 
> You are so right my cardio conditioning went right to the shitter.  But I want to get back into being able to hit 45-hour with no problems.



Easily attainable goals with dedication like you have.  Whip that body into shape!  Hehe.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey DB....just stopping in to say  I will get caught up in here in a day or so.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey now...... It wasn't noon, it was either 2 or 3 pm
> 
> Plus, I probably went to bed around 4 am or so... I'm not lazy, just HORRIBLY off schedule... It was fun for a while... like during summer... Now it's losing its novelty. You know something's wrong when it's 5pm, and you're just finished breakfast and are "getting a start" to your day...


used to work 'mids':  6pm - 6am...so I wouldn't get up till 1:30. 

Lazy...on Friday...I missed my workout, 'cause my fat ass hit the snooze button on my alarm clock...for three hours...I HATE waking up....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> The Arnold Classic is March 3-5


Na don't think I'll be bale to make it this year....I have to many other obligations!  Wish I could though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Easily attainable goals with dedication like you have.  Whip that body into shape!  Hehe.


Workin on it my man!  Just give me a lil time!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey DB....just stopping in to say  I will get caught up in here in a day or so.


Glad you could pop in hun!!  Always a pleasure!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Lazy...on Friday...I missed my workout, 'cause my fat ass hit the snooze button on my alarm clock...for three hours...I HATE waking up....


I hear ya bro I can't stand waking up in the mornings!!!!  I"m so not a morning person but once I get up and wash up a lil I"m fine.  No matter how much sleep I go....its just a matter of walking those 10 feet to my bathroom LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2006)

Today was just another w/o nothing special.  Lost my book completely so now I need to go out and buy a new one.

Did back/tri's:

Back:
Rack Deads
225*6*2
245*4

DB Row
65s*8
70s*6*2

HS Horiz. Row
135*10
150*7*2

HS High Row
160*10
180*10*2

Tri's:
CG Bench
135*8
145*6
145*5

DB Skull Crusher
25s*10
30s*8

Pushdowns
120*8*2

Rehab
Caradio 20 minutes @ 70%MHR

Or it went something like that....didn't have my book to write it down.  Nothing special of a workout...being carb depleted takes a whole different mind set to workout with then what I'm use to.......as many carbs as I please LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

g'day!
at least you went, right? however possible, look at the positive. You will hit it better next time. 
Kind aof enjoying myday off...was gonna go up into the Mtn's to get some pics for that client who wants mtn property...but it snowed..and looking at the Rockies..looks like they aren't done yet...so am doinga  quick 'once over' thru the house...will hit the gym later, then have togo work the club @ 5pm..guess they are renting the plaec for a 700 person private party...so, that will be my day...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, you better get a new book, I'd be totaly lost without mine!!! Hows the shoulder holding up? You seem to be doing really solid with it!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> used to work 'mids':  6pm - 6am...so I wouldn't get up till 1:30.
> 
> Lazy...on Friday...I missed my workout, 'cause my fat ass hit the snooze button on my alarm clock...for three hours...I HATE waking up....


I feel ya there... I set my alarm for 11 am... I usually don't get up until 1 or 2....  I'm just so comfortable .

During school I could always set it for 6:30 am and be up by 7.... No chance of that now.


What's this about losing books????? I just use a 8.5 x 11 piece of printer paper, and fold it into 4ths so it's 1/4 it's normal size, then each side is a workout or two or three.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice wo !  
And cardio too !  Stick with it


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Or it went something like that....didn't have my book to write it down.  Nothing special of a workout...being carb depleted takes a whole different mind set to workout with then what I'm use to.......as many carbs as I please LOL.



I definitely feel that.  I am not cut for low carb dieting.  I find myself hovering around moderate.  People respond to carb intake totally differently.  As many as you please sounds good to me though, haha.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Heya DB, just catching up.

I'd be lost without my book.  In fact, I'm down to 3 pages, ready for a new one!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> g'day!
> at least you went, right? however possible, look at the positive. You will hit it better next time.
> Kind aof enjoying myday off...was gonna go up into the Mtn's to get some pics for that client who wants mtn property...but it snowed..and looking at the Rockies..looks like they aren't done yet...so am doinga  quick 'once over' thru the house...will hit the gym later, then have togo work the club @ 5pm..guess they are renting the plaec for a 700 person private party...so, that will be my day...


Yea I figure at least I'm getting to the gym.....better then I use to be.

Sounds like a good day for you bud....god I'd love to go into the rockies one day it looks so gorgeous!!!

G'luck on that private party!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o my Friend, you better get a new book, I'd be totaly lost without mine!!! Hows the shoulder holding up? You seem to be doing really solid with it!!!


Yea I will get a new one before todays workout hopefully!!  I feel so lost without it heh!

Shoulder is actually doing great!!!  I can really pus myself without worrying about it. But then again I have been working VERY VERY hard with it rehabing it twice a day and limiting my exercises....yet still experimenting a little.  In time I will be back to 100% but for now I'm hovering at like 95%!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I feel ya there... I set my alarm for 11 am... I usually don't get up until 1 or 2....  I'm just so comfortable .
> 
> During school I could always set it for 6:30 am and be up by 7.... No chance of that now.
> 
> ...


LOL I do the same thing...I set mine for like 8 and get outta bed at like 10 LOL.  And I was the same with school....I use to get out of bed before the alarm clock went off and everything worked like clock work!

Yea I lost my workout book....I always jot downe verything in a notebook so I can look back weeks later to see what I did.  Works great with prrs.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo !
> And cardio too !  Stick with it


Oh yea!  I am kickin ass now!  Weight is comin off nicely!  Cardio is getting easier....I am lovin it!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I definitely feel that.  I am not cut for low carb dieting.  I find myself hovering around moderate.  People respond to carb intake totally differently.  As many as you please sounds good to me though, haha.


Yea when I stay at mod carbs I am fine...but once I get to very low carbs I feel my eating disorder coming back within a few days and thats when I get worried.  It is so easy for me to fall back into that I ussually change my diet again and againt to keep away from it.  I guess thats why carb cycling works so good for me!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya DB, just catching up.
> 
> I'd be lost without my book.  In fact, I'm down to 3 pages, ready for a new one!


Heya bad glad to see ya droppin in here!

Yea it sux not having a book!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2006)

*Update From 1-16-06 Another Workout In The Same Day*

Yea well I went to work monday and they set me home for not having a doctors note b/c I called out sick saturday.  After throwing the biggest fit and going crazy....saying all kinds of stuff I wont get into it unless ya really want I took off with the day free.  As I drove by my gym I saw my cousins car and decided to stop in catch up with him.  I ended up staying there for like 3 hours talking and actaully worked out again....only did bi's though.

Did something like this:

Oly BB Curls
75*6
85*5
95*3

DB Curls
35s*8
40s*6*2

HS Preacher curls
70*8*3

DB Hammer Curls
35s*8*2

Had a compliment from one of the oloder guys I use to workout with that my arms were getting very large so that cheered me up heh!

So yea then I just did stupid shit the rest of the day!

Now off to the gym AGAIN for chest/calves/abz


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

dude!

3 hours to do bis!!!!! WOW! what kind of rest interval was that????? 

oh...that private party sucked ass....did meet a cute girl though....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dude!
> 
> 3 hours to do bis!!!!! WOW! what kind of rest interval was that?????
> 
> oh...that private party sucked ass....did meet a cute girl though....


No I was talking for most of the time....bi's only took me like 10-15 minutes.  

Cute girl eh good work mi amigo!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Man...don't you hate those guys who stand around in the gym talking for hours, then do nothing but bi's?  

Please tell me you weren't doing curls in the squat rack!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh yea!  I am kickin ass now!  Weight is comin off nicely!  Cardio is getting easier....I am lovin it!!



Don't say that too loud, people will think you are mental


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Man...don't you hate those guys who stand around in the gym talking for hours, then do nothing but bi's?
> 
> Please tell me you weren't doing curls in the squat rack!


exactly...probabaly also talking on his cell phone...and wearing...spandex...and a weight belt...AND! A head band...

Shock the body! Shock The Body! SHOCK THE BODY! WAHOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Cute girl eh good work mi amigo!


hhmmm...won't know unless she calls me....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Man...don't you hate those guys who stand around in the gym talking for hours, then do nothing but bi's?
> 
> Please tell me you weren't doing curls in the squat rack!


Well actually I wasn't going to workout and was catching up with some old budies while they were doing cardio.  Then a local highschool football team came in like 10 people strong.  They were all doing bi's and grunting and making fun of people b/c they were 'soooo strong'!  their form was shit and so were their weights.  So in my work uniform and all I just had to go shut them the hell up.  With picture perfect form and no facial expressions but a smirk saying 'I own all you bitches now' I rocked em in all the lifts they challenges me to.  I don't normally do it but I had to....just b/c they were soooo pathetic!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Don't say that too loud, people will think you are mental


Yea I know....I said that the other day in the gym and everyone though I was a freak....I guess its true everyone DOES hate cardio LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> exactly...probabaly also talking on his cell phone...and wearing...spandex...and a weight belt...AND! A head band...
> 
> Shock the body! Shock The Body! SHOCK THE BODY! WAHOOOO!!!!!!!!


No sir I save that uniform for when I do my forearms.... 

I actually had on my boots, bdu's, and my work shirt LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2006)

*1-17-06 Chest/Abz*

Today was a good workout....

Chest:
Flat DB bench
60s*6
70s*6
65s*6

Dips
BW*5*2

Decline Bench
135*8
165*6
185*4

Cable X Over
50s*8

Cable X over SS w/ DB Pullover
60s*8 -/- 50*25  

Abz/Rehab/Cardio 30 minutes @ 85%MHR 

DB bench felt really good....surprised I got the 70s without doing dbs in so damn long.  I only see room for growing with them.

Dips were are coming along.....my delts were sore from the CG Bench yesterday so this was hard to complete.

Decline Bench felt nice and strong....very happy with no shoulder pain.

Cbl X overs were just a finisher then I figured what the hell right after my 2nd set I wanted to see how many pullovers I could crank out.  Only managed 25 though.  No biggy LOL.

CARDIO!!!  Truelly kicked my ass today....I haven't trained in my 85% range in the longest time and to do it for 30 minutes holy shit!  I was huffin and puffin at the end of it....loved it LOL!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job, Bolt.  Much better than last time out!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2006)

You're really tearing it up in here DB


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2006)

Awesome w/o BRother Bolt, way to go!!! Way to put them little girlie men to shame my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o BRother Bolt, way to go!!! Way to put them little girlie men to shame my Friend!!!



I second that.  Just wish I had seen that


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice decline pressing, and way to go with that cardio too.  Training at 85% of your MHR is tough.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2006)

Heya everyone thanks a bunch it really means alot all the kind words!

PY-thanks bud yea little by little I am improving and even with such low cals and carbs I am very happy with my workouts.  I can only imagine once I start eating normal again how well I'll do!

Gary-Someones gotta pick up burners slack around here....we are like a team I deal with the cardio and lifting he deals with the funny stories.  Like batman and robin.....except I look better then him by far!  

Arch & Devlin-Thanks guys!  It was a sight to see!  There were alot of the 'old timers' the guys who helped me when I was new who have been at this for like 30+ years watching me.  I was actually BS'ing with them while I was watching the kids then couldn't take it.  So when I went over to them there were maybe 10-12 guys watching me just laughing their asses off and it was soooo hard to keep a straight face but I did it lol!

Pimp-Thanks man!  Yea I haven't declined in a LONG time anf it always use to bother my shoulder but today it felt awsome.  Can't wait to load the 2 plates soon.  And you aint shittin about the cardio....it kicked my ass LOL!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gary-Someones gotta pick up burners slack around here....we are like a team I deal with the cardio and lifting he deals with the funny stories.  Like batman and robin.....except I look better then him by far!



So, which one of you wears the short pants?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No sir I save that uniform for when I do my forearms....
> 
> I actually had on my boots, bdu's, and my work shirt LOL.


what were you doing in BDU's? didn't know firefighters had to blend in with the natural surroundings...


oh...and SHOWOFF....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> So, which one of you wears the short pants?


that would be him.
now, if you would kindly excuse me, I have to go order a pizza....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> So, which one of you wears the short pants?


I wear the shorts....he wears the skirts


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what were you doing in BDU's? didn't know firefighters had to blend in with the natural surroundings...
> 
> 
> oh...and SHOWOFF....


I wear my blue bdu's b/c I work for a private ambulance company...thats standard uniform for emts/medics.

And sometimes ya just gotta show off.....plus I had to get the aggression out so it was a win win deal!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that would be him.
> now, if you would kindly excuse me, I have to go order a pizza....


mmmmm pizza!  I'd kill for some of that right now LOL....damn this diet shit!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2006)

*1-18-06 Legs*

WHAT A SHIT DAY OF LIFTING!!!!!!!!!!!!

And on with it...

Squats
135*8
185*2 
155*6
155*4

Leg Press
270*10
360*8*2

Quad Ext
100*10
130*7

Lying Leg Curl
70*10
90*8
100*6

Single Leg Curl
50*10
70*10

Sitting Leg curl
100*10*2

I didn't sleep all night....I have been at very low cals....my glycogen is depleted....and I just felt like crap upon waking up.  I almost didn't go but forced myself and it was a horrible day of lifting.  I knew once I put just 135 on for squats and struggled I was f*cked!

I hate dieting for sure!!!!  Just another month thats it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I wear the shorts....he wears the skirts


It's a KILT! Say it with me, laddy: K I L T!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> mmmmm pizza! I'd kill for some of that right now LOL....damn this diet shit!


well...at least it matched your workout....

(sorry...food deprived....)

AT LEAST  WENT...UNLIKE SOME OF THE MOFO MEMBERS HERE....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

Are carb cycling or just cutting carbs or what?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> It's a KILT! Say it with me, laddy: K I L T!!!


 I love bustin your chops!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...at least it matched your workout....
> 
> (sorry...food deprived....)
> 
> AT LEAST  WENT...UNLIKE SOME OF THE MOFO MEMBERS HERE....


lol

Well some of those MOFO members need to step it up or step out!  We are gonna start voting these so called members off the island pretty soon    But I'm not mentioning any names here.....pizza face!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Are carb cycling or just cutting carbs or what?


Currently just cutting carbs....very cal restricted diet but nothing to the T.  Keeping protein high and carbs/fats low.  This isn't a long term diet just something short and sweet to cut a few lbs before I bulk again.  Trying to get down to like 190 or so by the end of feb....then I'll bulk for a few months then go back to carb cycling for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Well some of those MOFO members need to step it up or step out! We are gonna start voting these so called members off the island pretty soon  But I'm not mentioning any names here.....pizza face!!!


Wanna do a 'squat off' 

Just ticks me off that I miss workouts...I used to go reverently...now I gotta reach in to go...or the timing sux. Was gonna go last night...ate, was watching something while food digested....fell asleep on couch...too 'zonked' out when I did wake up to go... 
But, on a good note, my meeting wioth the girl who she and her husband are ready to go looking for homes went well as I have been talking with another guy who is gonna look to move in March (give or take), so my time wasn't completely wasted....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I love bustin your chops!!


kindly leave the busting to a minimum when I am wearing my kilt, sir...people tend to talk....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey my Friend, we all go through those w/o's, and you still did it, so keep your head up BRother Bolt!!! Cutting and w/o is VERY hard, so keep that in mind!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Burner-Na no thanks with the squat off.....especially while your wearing a kilt 

Archi-thanks bud I appreciate it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2006)

How's my Favorite FireFighter doin today???


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How's my Favorite FireFighter doin today???


He's doin!  Just got home from another day of work.....very busy schedual from her till sunday so I probably wont be on much.  Gotta try to fit in delts tomorrow in minimal time....got alot of erans to run before work!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 19, 2006)

Looked like a pretty good leg workout to me.  Your leg workouts in a completely exhausted state beat the Hell out of your average gym-goers lame ass routines by an inumerable distance.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looked like a pretty good leg workout to me.  Your leg workouts in a completely exhausted state beat the Hell out of your average gym-goers lame ass routines by an inumerable distance.


Thanks bud!

Yes that is true but I like to think I have to set an example by putting forth my best and working at nothing less then 110%!  I'm not one to slack nor am I one to show I'm weak so next time I'll hit em ever harder then before!  And them half ass gym goers....well there is no excuse for that!  

Lift heavy or go home cause the 'Minister of Pain' is back in the game baby!!!!        

But you guys can just call me "MP" for short!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2006)

*1-20-06 Delts/Traps*

I was very tight for time today so I just flew through my w/o!

RI's = 30s

Standing Milt Press
75*8
85*6
95*5 hurt the shoulder 

Smith Milt Press
135*5
135*4

Cheat Lateral -/- HS Side Lateral
30s*8 -/- 70*10
35s*6 -/- 70*8

B/O Rear Lateral -/- Cbl Face Pull (2hands)
30s*8 -/- 100*12
30s*8 -/- 130*9

Behind Back BB Shrugs -/- DB Shrugs
185*10 -/- 70s*8
185*10 -/- 60s*10

I was in and out in no time!  Weights are all a little down but cant expect much from myself right now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

...neither do we...
! Just kidding...lookin' good, brotha!
The standing Mil Press; that bb or db?

I never liked the smith machine for mil press: either chair was too far back..arms too far out, or angle of chair back too far...to keep bar from sheering off nose..and I don't even have a big nose...oh..and I NEVER go behind the neck, anything....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing on the standing mils....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Excelent w/o BRother MP!!! Be careful with the shoulder my Friend, I never go behind the neck on anything either!!! I use strictly DB's or Hammer stuff on delts, just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2006)

Heya guys thanks!

The staning Milt Press was with a BB but I really didn't enjoy it at all.

As for the smith I love using the smith for my Milt Presses.  It takes me a while to adjust it properly to fit my body but I get it dont and its perfect.  I adjust everything until I'm set!

And I never do anything behind the neck that just scares the hell out of me.....closest thing is behind the back shrugs but thats with a different type of bar I'll explain later on heh....to tired right now.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice wo MP !  I would tell you to watch the shoulder but I know you already know that


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

Hows your weekend goin my Friend???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2006)

I did standing BB mil press the 1st time in a while a couple weeks ago myself...was kinda odd...but...think I could get into them..every other week...or every third week. (one week, db mil press, next, cybex mil press, last, standing...) keep things fresh.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh man, I love them standing.  It has always felt more comfortable to me than a seated press.  DBs seated aren't so bad, but the barbell just feels wrong.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2006)

Heya everyone!  Weekend was good.  Just another one down the drain!  Diet was off pretty much all weekend and there were alot of carbs but I'm not going to worry about it other wise it will mess me up.  I just need to keep moving on and trying to keep my diet clean the next month or so!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 23, 2006)

I hear ya DB. My diet's not really on track right now... I'm eating good food, but for whatever reason my appetite's not there to eat the amount I should be... I think some illness is still lingering even if I don't feel like it physically.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

what....no details? Where's the fun in that???


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I hear ya DB. My diet's not really on track right now... I'm eating good food, but for whatever reason my appetite's not there to eat the amount I should be... I think some illness is still lingering even if I don't feel like it physically.


Yea sometimes its not easy eating alot...been there done that!  Try lowerring your cals for a week or so then up them again to kick start everything all over again.  Use to work for me!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what....no details? Where's the fun in that???


Sorry bud I was to tired last night to post everything!  But here I go:  

Friday night after work I stopped by the firehouse to see a buddies soon to be wife who flew in from england.  So we started drinking a little but nothing crazy.  Then came out the drinking game.  This weekend was 5card stud best hand picks the drink loser drinks it....all shots!  Well I was smashed within the hour....just couldn't get the cards!  I really didn't want to drink at all but sometimes it just happens ya know?

Well towards the end of the night a fight breaks out in my firehouse just a crazy rumble.  People getting pulled over the bar, getting slamed into the fire truck, going into walls....etc etc.  Crazy shit....finally we break everything up and everyone cools down.  By the end of the night everyone was back to our normal self like nothing had happened!  So by this time I only have like 4 hours before I have to be at work b/c its so late.

I manage about 3 hours sleep then wake up for work with the NASTIEST hang over ever.  I really hate shots more of a beer guy!  So I am sick as a dog ALLLL day and can barely stomach any food.  Saturday night I was suppose to go out to the ambulance core dinner and deal but I turned from hangover with no sleep to just being sick.  So me and my girl just hung out all night.  Sunday got some good rest...caught up on some cals I had missed saturday and rested all day!

And to top it friday night I missed a 3 car MVA...police chase...car vs pedestrian combo!  Took 4 ambulances and about 12 people to get all the people taken care of!  I missed it b/c I was a tad to drunk lol but oh well shit happens!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

u have a bar in the firehouse? Damn....I'm in the wrong business!
..and y'all fight each other? Are you all Irish??? 
Sounds like a good weekend, except the hang over part...I HATE hangovers....rarely allow myself to get drunk enough to get one...take me 3 days to get past it...

oh...ppssst...(I'm back in the gym..u wanna catch me....ya gotz work do do, bro!)


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2006)

*1-23-06 Back/Tri's*

Today was the best damn workout I have ever had I think!!! All those carbs over the weekend really boosted me up man hot dog!!

Back:
Conventional Deadlift
185*6
215*6
245*4
275*1 PR!
285*1 PR II!!!!

Tbar Row
90*8
115*6

HS Horz. Row
150*6*2

HS High Row
180*10
230*8

Single Arm Pulldown
60*8*2

CG Cable Row
150*8*2

Tri's:
CG Oly Bar Bench (no more smith!!)
135*6*2
135*4
~~Man my right tri is so much weaker then my left.  Damn smith machine.  I was so unbalanced thats why I couldn't get more reps!

Dips
BW*6*2
~~getting there!

French Press
55*10
65*8
75*8 PR!

Abz/Rehab

Cardio 30 minutes elyptical @ 70%MHR
5 minutes treadmill @ 6MPH-first time I have ever used a treadmill without holding on to the bars....I really like it.  Tomorrow I will do my 30 minutes on there!

My back was so damn pumped it wasn't even funny....felt like I had 2 damn roast beefs back there!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u have a bar in the firehouse? Damn....I'm in the wrong business!
> ..and y'all fight each other? Are you all Irish???
> Sounds like a good weekend, except the hang over part...I HATE hangovers....rarely allow myself to get drunk enough to get one...take me 3 days to get past it...
> 
> oh...ppssst...(I'm back in the gym..u wanna catch me....ya gotz work do do, bro!)


My man we have a bar that would put most clubs and pubs to shame!  We know how to take car of our own!

I hate drinking to that point.....I prefere gettin a little buzz and chillin with it...not drinking out of control...not my style!

And na we were all italian and portuguese LOL....just as bad as the irish when it comes to tempers and fighting!

Bout time your back in the gym....but c'mon look at them numbers you can't touch that ....yea right I wish!  But I did set 3 PR's!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2006)

Damn !! Nice wo DB  
And PR's too


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn !! Nice wo DB
> And PR's too


Thanks bud!

I guess that goal of pulling 315 from the floor is closer then I thought!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> My man we have a bar that would put most clubs and pubs to shame! We know how to take car of our own!
> 
> I hate drinking to that point.....I prefere gettin a little buzz and chillin with it...not drinking out of control...not my style!
> 
> ...


ya dun good, brotha!
Luv that good 'high' from having a great workout! makes u wanna.. 
oh...u did that... 

*BUZZ*-  That's what I tell people at the club when I cut them off. They try and get upset when I tell them that they cannot drink...I just tell them to ride that buzz and enjoy the rest ofthe night....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2006)

*AWESOME w/o Brother Bolt*, Great job on the PR's too, your doing GREAT my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 23, 2006)

Deadbolt said:
			
		

> Friday night after work I stopped by the firehouse to see a buddies soon to be wife who flew in from england. So we started drinking a little but nothing crazy. Then came out the drinking game. This weekend was 5card stud best hand picks the drink loser drinks it....all shots! Well I was smashed within the hour....just couldn't get the cards! I really didn't want to drink at all but sometimes it just happens ya know?
> 
> Well towards the end of the night a fight breaks out in my firehouse just a crazy rumble. People getting pulled over the bar, getting slamed into the fire truck, going into walls....etc etc. Crazy shit....finally we break everything up and everyone cools down. By the end of the night everyone was back to our normal self like nothing had happened! So by this time I only have like 4 hours before I have to be at work b/c its so late.



Ahh that reminds me of my childhood.  I grew up spending a lot of time at the neighborhood firehouse, but then grandfather was one of the founding members of the neighborhood firehouse and ambulance squad.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 23, 2006)

You're really coming back, my friend. When do you hope to pull 315? Doesn't seem like it will be too long.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> You're really coming back, my friend. When do you hope to pull 315? Doesn't seem like it will be too long.


ppsssttt....DB.....pppsssttt....I'm gonna pull it on Friday....u gonna do it too?
It ain't nuthin' but a thing. Grip up....see yourself in the mirror: See yourself doing it. Every fibre in your being wants to do this. See this. Feel this.
Close your eyes and visualize you standing there, with that 315 lb bar in your hands and comfortably resting on your thighs. It's a good feeling. You can feel your body anticipating the work that is about to be done. Feet finding that 'sweet spot', you take a few cleansing breaths....the surge is upon you. The power is there....the want is there. 
Now open your eyes and make what you saw in your head reality.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ya dun good, brotha!
> Luv that good 'high' from having a great workout! makes u wanna..
> oh...u did that...
> 
> *BUZZ*-  That's what I tell people at the club when I cut them off. They try and get upset when I tell them that they cannot drink...I just tell them to ride that buzz and enjoy the rest ofthe night....


Yea man you gotta love that enforphine high you get!  Makes you feel like god!

Yea I remember when my family owned a nightclub it was a pain int he ass trying to cut people off....especially the women!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *AWESOME w/o Brother Bolt*, Great job on the PR's too, your doing GREAT my Friend!!!


Thank you my friend!!!!  I am really trying at it!  And its paying off!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ahh that reminds me of my childhood.  I grew up spending a lot of time at the neighborhood firehouse, but then grandfather was one of the founding members of the neighborhood firehouse and ambulance squad.


Yea I was like that when I was younger then I joined....now everything there is to volly in my town i do it!  Its just to much fun....I love emergency management and chaotic scenes.  No drug will ever give you a rush like a full alarm blaze and you being the first engine to show up.  Its all on your hands and you gotta try not to screw shit up or you could lose alot more then the one house.  You have numerous men that put their trust in your word and if its wrong they are gonna get hurt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> You're really coming back, my friend. When do you hope to pull 315? Doesn't seem like it will be too long.


Hey thanks bud!  Yea I'm not gonna push anything just yet especially b/c my cals are kinda low.  The only goal I have set thus far is to finish my cut till feb...then I'll start to bulk again.  As for setting number goals eh I never do that.  Just sorta let it happen ya know.  I mean by summer I'd like to be somewhere around 225bench, 285squat, 315+deads.  But if I don't reach those goals its no big deal....especially with my shoulder.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ppsssttt....DB.....pppsssttt....I'm gonna pull it on Friday....u gonna do it too?
> It ain't nuthin' but a thing. Grip up....see yourself in the mirror: See yourself doing it. Every fibre in your being wants to do this. See this. Feel this.
> Close your eyes and visualize you standing there, with that 315 lb bar in your hands and comfortably resting on your thighs. It's a good feeling. You can feel your body anticipating the work that is about to be done. Feet finding that 'sweet spot', you take a few cleansing breaths....the surge is upon you. The power is there....the want is there.
> Now open your eyes and make what you saw in your head reality.


No way I wont be able to do it friday!  If I thought I could hit it I would have gone for it.  I was struggling to get a clean rep with a solid lockout with 285....but it happened.  Soon enough my friend don't you worry!

And I don't wanna think about deadlifting right now....MY ENTIRE body is so friggin sore its not even funny!  Even my medial delts are sore LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Yea well everyone for the past 2 hours of I have been trying to get ready for the gym.  I am really sick right now but I figured it was just b/c I woke up.  So I ate something took a really hot shower and forced myself to get dressed and grab my gear.  As I was walking out the door I got super dizzy and had these nasty cold sweats.  I grabbed onto teh frame and called it a day.  I took some meds and am going to relax all day.  Just do little things around the house I guess but no way can I workout like this.  Maybe it will be only a few hours and I can hit the gym tonight but it doesn't look that way!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

welk, if u are sick, you can get a reprieve.
But just this once...or Pylon os gonna come and sit in the hot tub with you..and if u don't have a hot tub....he's likely to improvise....
here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

Stay home my Friend, recover, you've been pushing yourself pretty good for a while, let your body heal and HIT it agin when you can!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey thanks guy!  I wont be able to lift again till friday so I will have to cram everything into one workout....thats if I'm even better!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

Take care of yourself, rest up and then as Arch said "HIT" it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Take care of yourself, rest up and then as Arch said "HIT" it.


Heya hun thanks but it feels like someone just kicked my head in!  I'ma run to the store and load up on some more meds!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Well since I have nothing better to do I figured I'd re arrange my workout schedual for when I get back!  Gonna be something like this:

Sun-Back/Hams
Mon-Chest/Traps
Tues-Delts/Bi's
Wen-Quads/Tri's
Thur-off
Fri-circuit training
Sat-off

Yea and cutting is down the drain now fuq that shit!  I've had enough of it honestly!  I'ma just keep regular cals for now for a weke or two then go back to bulking.  I just hate this shit and its not for me right now!  I can live with being fat....I just want more mass!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

holy schnikes! U are gonna do your delts the day qafter you pound chest? Won't they already be somewhat wore out from chest?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy schnikes! U are gonna do your delts the day qafter you pound chest? Won't they already be somewhat wore out from chest?


Yea but the only other option would be to do them with quads and put tri's the day after chest.  Either way I'm getting screwed.  I want to keep that circuit training in this time around b/c I need to get that conditoning in but I don't know if its gonna work.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

How about something like this?

Sun-Back/Delts
Mon-Quads/Tri's
Tues-Bi's/Traps 
Wen-Chest/Hams
Thur-rest
Fri-circuit training
Sat-rest

Figure tues bi/trap w/o will be very low volume so it will almost be like an active rest day.  Plus come chest day my tri's/delt's shouldn't be to sore right?

Plus splitting up hams/back is better bc I dont wanna do SLDL and regular deadlifts all in the same w/o!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey BRother Bolt, hows it goin??? I like the second split better, your a friggen Monster for doing that kind of w/o imo, best wishes for you!!!

What................. no more Cutting??? Why oh why must I do it alone, LOL!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey BRother Bolt, hows it goin??? I like the second split better, your a friggen Monster for doing that kind of w/o imo, best wishes for you!!!
> 
> What................. no more Cutting??? Why oh why must I do it alone, LOL!!!


Yea I have decided on the last of the 3 I posted.  That is by far my fav and hope it works out for me!  

Ya no more cutting....I dropped like 10lbs and thats enough for me!  My 16inch guns are gonna be getting to damn small soon LOL.

I wont go full throtle into bulking yet though...I'll still do some cardio and stuff and keep the cals lower then normal but I am not gonna be cutting too strict anymore.  Just not my style!  

Hopefully by the time I see you I'll have some 17" guns to shake your hand with!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh sure, show me up with those Guns!!! Will be great to meet you my Friend, looking forward to it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh sure, show me up with those Guns!!! Will be great to meet you my Friend, looking forward to it!!!


LOL I will never get close to being of your size my friend....I mean c'mon how much taller will I ever get


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Here is my new set up for my prrs for my bulk!  I will be running it p/rr/p/rr/s:

Power

Back/Delts:
	Rack Deadlift							3 x 4-6
	Bent Over Row BB 						3 x 4-6
	CG Pull down				 			2-3 x 4-6
	CG Seated Row (cable) 					2-3 x 4-6

	DB Military press  						3 x 4-6
	Cheat Lateral 							3 x 4-6
	Single Arms Face Pulls (top cable)				3 x 4-6

Quads/Tri???s:
	BB Squats							3 x 4-6
	Leg Press (45° version) 					3 x 4-6
	Single Leg Extension 						2 x 4-6

	CG Bench Press 						3 x 4-6
	Skull Crushers BB 						2 x 4-6
	French Press DB						2 x 4-6

Bi???s/Traps:
	Oly Barbell Curl						3 x 4-6
	Preacher Curl EZ 						2 x 4-6
	DB Hammer Curl 						2 x 4-6

	Behind Back BB Shrugs					3-4 x 6-8

Chest/Hamstrings:
	Barbell  Press 							3 x 4-6
	Incline DB Press 						3 x 4-6
	Decline BB Press 						3 x 4-6

	Lying Leg Curl						3 x 4-6
	Stiff legged Deadlift BB 					3 x 4-6











Rep Range

Back/Delts:
	Full Deadlift							3 x 6-8
	DB Row							3 x 6-8
	HS Row (low/high)						2 x 8-10
	HS Horz. Row						2 x 10-12
	Pull down							2 x 12-15

	Smith Milt. Press				 		3 x 6-8
	HS Side Lateral						2 x 8-10
	DB  Side Lateral 						2 x 10-12
	B/O DB Lateral						3 x 12-15

Quads/Tri???s:
	Leg Extension 						2 x 8-10
	Hack Squat 							3 x 10-12
	One legged Leg Press (these rock!) 				3 x 12-15

	Pushdown V							3 x 6-8
	HS Tri Ext. 							3 x 8-10
	Single Arm Rev. Pushdown					1-2 x 10-12


Bi???s/Traps:
	Alternating dumbbell curl 					2 x 6-8
	Corey Curls		 					2 x 8-10
	Concentration Curl 						1-2 x 10-12

	Barbell shrug 							1 x 8-10, 1 x 10-12
	DB shrug 							1 x 10-12, 1 x 12-15

Chest/Hamstrings:
	Incline BB Press 						3 x 6-8
	Bench Press DB 						3 x 8-10
	Flyes Flat 							2 x 10-12

	Lying Leg Curl 						2 x 6-8
	DB SLDL	 						2 x 8-10
	Sitting Leg Curl 						2 x 10-12





Shock

Back/Delts:
	Tbar Row/Stiff Arm Pull Down	 			1-2 x 8-10
	HS Row (low/high)/Pulldown					1-2 x 8-10
	CG Pully row/	HS Horz Row					1-2 x 8-10
	Deadlift							6-8,6-8,6-8

	HS Milt Press/DB Front Raise				1-2 x 8-10
	Seated Side Lat/HS Side Lat (SS)	 			1-2 x 8-10
	Pec Dec/ B/o Rear Lateral					1-2 x 8-10
	Face Pull (single arm) (DS) 					6-8,6-8,6-8
	BB Shrug/Machine Shrug SS 					1-2 x 8-10 each

Quads/Tri???s:
	Leg Extension/BB Squat(SS) 			 		2 x 8-10
	Leg Extensions/Leg Press (SS)				2 x 8-10
	Leg Press Drop set						6-8, 6-8, 6-8

	CG Bench Press/Pushdown (SS) 				1-2 x 6-10
	Reverse pushdown/DB French Press (SS) 			1-2 x 6-10
	HS Tri Ext. (DS) 						8-10,8-10

Bi???s/Traps:
	Standing EZ Curl/DB Curl (SS) 				1-2 x 6-10
	HS Preacher Curl/Reverse Curl (SS) 				1-2 x 6-10
	Concentration Curl (DS) 					6-10,6-10

	BB Shrug/Machine Shrug SS 					1-2 x 8-10 each

Chest/Hamstring:
	Incline Smith Press/Cable crossover (SS) 			1-2 x 8-10
	Incline Flyes/Pullover (SS) 					1-2 x 8-10
	Seated Machine Press (DS) 					8-10,6-8,6-8

	SLDL BB/lying leg curl 					2 x 8-10
	Single Leg Curl/lying leg curl 					2 x 8-10
	Sitting Leg curl(DS) 						8-10,8-10


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

If it works for you, brotha! U know your body!
U know my split:
chest / bis
legs
delts / tris
back / traps. (deads or SLDL's here)
If you 'shot gun all 4 days in a row, u still get a day of rest between body parts. (then I do a 2 on, 1 off, 2 on, 2 off.)
but, that's just me...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2006)

Damn DB, 
If you make it thru the first 5 weeks of that program you will be MoFo of the month


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> If it works for you, brotha! U know your body!
> U know my split:
> chest / bis
> legs
> ...


Yea  want to keep back in the begining of the week b/c I want to hit it the hardest!

As for a day off in between....I need to get that circuit training in....I need that conditioning so I really can't take a day off in between.  Thanks for all the help bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn DB,
> If you make it thru the first 5 weeks of that program you will be MoFo of the month


Oh I'll make it don't you worry LOL


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ppsssttt....DB.....pppsssttt....I'm gonna pull it on Friday....u gonna do it too?



Burner, you _really_ need to get a girlfriend.  

 DeadBolt and Burner in a DL contest.  This should be good.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks like a Monster of a w/o my Friend, more power to ya!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, why are you choosing to lift 4 days consecutively instead of breaking it up?  That seems counter-productive to me...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, why are you choosing to lift 4 days consecutively instead of breaking it up?  That seems counter-productive to me...


With my work schedual thats all I can do right now.  I dont have alot of time before work to get to the gym so I can't cram it into a 3day workout.  And if I wanted my circuit training in there its the only way I would be able to make it work.  

I will give it a few weeks and see how things go if it doesnt' work out then of course I would drop the circuit for now and space things out more.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> With my work schedual thats all I can do right now.  I dont have alot of time before work to get to the gym so I can't cram it into a 3day workout.  And if I wanted my circuit training in there its the only way I would be able to make it work.
> 
> I will give it a few weeks and see how things go if it doesnt' work out then of course I would drop the circuit for now and space things out more.



Ah see.  I guess the fire department does make for some crazy work hours.  Heh.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

Whats up my Friend??? Hope you have a Great weekend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2006)

Yea thus far the weekend sux LOL....no I just worked ALOT!  Friday I started work at 3pm and didn't en until 1pm saturday!  Yea that was killer LOL!

Still sick but I'm taking meds so hopefully by tomorrow I will be better.....regardless I'm going to the gym!

So now I will relax all saturday pretty much and try and catch up on some lost sleep!  Be back later to post more to tired now!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2006)

Relax and enjoy some "me" time my Friend!!! Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea thus far the weekend sux LOL....no I just worked ALOT!  Friday I *started work at 3pm and didn't en until 1pm saturday*!  Yea that was killer LOL!
> 
> Still sick but I'm taking meds so hopefully by tomorrow I will be better.....regardless I'm going to the gym!
> 
> So now I will relax all saturday pretty much and try and catch up on some lost sleep!  Be back later to post more to tired now!




  You definitely need to relax and catch up on some sleep. I wouldn't blame you if you took sunday off too.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2006)

Heya you two thanks!  I seem to be getting worse the longer I am home!  No matter the meds or anything I keep getting sicker so we'll see what happens!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya you two thanks!  I seem to be getting worse the longer I am home!  No matter the meds or anything I keep getting sicker so we'll see what happens!



MP !!! There is no getting sick allowed in the Kingdom of MoFo !!! LOL  How are you gonna kick ass with that new PRRS routine if you are sick ? 

I guess they are though. Get better then kick azz !!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Hope your feeling better today my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2006)

Yea well there went the training!  I have been in bed since saturday and only thing I've eatin is 1/4 cup cereal and 1/2 cup soup!

I am getting worse and worse...bronchitis (sp?) or some shit like that.  Off to the docotr first thing in the morning!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Get better quick my Friend, if it's bronchitis, be careful, thats how I got Asthma!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Get better quick my Friend, if it's bronchitis, be careful, thats how I got Asthma!!!


Oh my I couldn't deal with that!  That would literally ruin my life and all my goals!  In my line of work they don't let those with asthma in!!

Tomorrow morning I'm going to the Dr so I hope he hooks me up with some ass kickin meds to get me better!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

How you feeling today DB?  Bronchitis can be rough; feel better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh my I couldn't deal with that!  That would literally ruin my life and all my goals!  In my line of work they don't let those with asthma in!!
> 
> Tomorrow morning I'm going to the Dr so I hope he hooks me up with some ass kickin meds to get me better!



But if you're already in, would they kick you out?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

Heya bolt, sorry to hear you are under the weather.  Hope you get hooked up with the good stuff from the Dr.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> But if you're already in, would they kick you out?


if I can't perform my dueties


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> How you feeling today DB?  Bronchitis can be rough; feel better.


I still feel like shit!  I can only hope in the days to come I can get better!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya bolt, sorry to hear you are under the weather.  Hope you get hooked up with the good stuff from the Dr.


Hey thanks bud!  Yea I went to the doc and he gave me some meds but nothing to crazy!  Gotta wait and see how fast I can get better!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

You'll get better soon my Friend, your in my thoughts and Prayers, so keep your chin up!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You'll get better soon my Friend, your in my thoughts and Prayers, so keep your chin up!!!


Tnx Arch!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope you start to feel better.  Just a friendly reminder if the doc gave you antibotics make sure you finish the entire course of them, no stopping when you start to feel better


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hope you start to feel better.  Just a friendly reminder if the doc gave you antibotics make sure you finish the entire course of them, no stopping when you start to feel better


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hope you start to feel better.  Just a friendly reminder if the doc gave you antibotics make sure you finish the entire course of them, no stopping when you start to feel better


Yeah, what she said!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 1, 2006)

Heya everyone just figured I'd post an update!

I am indeed getting better!  Thje cough is still miserable and if thats all you heard you'd swear I was getting worse.  But the sore throat and what not are gone.  Only thing is the cough and the headache.  Can't wait to kick this shit so I can get back at my life!

Been getting all my stuff back for hunting in my free time...trying to keep my mind off lifting or it bums me out.  And realized its gonna cost me some more $ this year LOL....got another $150 for my bow and I'll be set this season....new boots (another $200), and alot of practice time and food for dem dar deers!  But I have decided to primarily use my bow this year b/c it will be in the warmer months of the hunting season and I don't feel like freezing my ass off this year and getting sick again LOL.  So if I get enough I'll be sure to ship yall some tasty bambi!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

dam, DB- sounds like u have what I had.....that is one nasty bug! Have u lost your voice yet? That was usually the last to go..then took a couple weeks to get all that cleared out as well.
Just keep on the meds and rest as much as u can.

and.....if u can get your GF to wear one of those naughty nurse outfits and feed u chicken noodle soup in bed....you will recover that much faster!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 1, 2006)

Your such a perv burns I love it LOL!

No I lost my voice somewhat in the begining of the week but it is pretty much back now.  Still a littlwe scratchy and what not!  But little by little I'm getting better!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 1, 2006)

Sucks sickness is still going around =\


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Sucks sickness is still going around =\


Yea you aint shittin....I refuse to get sick ever again.  I will do everything I can to make sure I don't get sick again for a very long time!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

u can wear a surgucal mask like michael jackson...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

Glad your on the mend my Friend!!! Have you tried this stuff called *Airborne* I think it is, it's supposed to keep you from getting sick, or cut the time down by like half!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u can wear a surgucal mask like michael jackson...


Can I touch little boys and get away with it to???


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad your on the mend my Friend!!! Have you tried this stuff called *Airborne* I think it is, it's supposed to keep you from getting sick, or cut the time down by like half!!!


Thank you my friend!

I have never heard of that I will have to look into it!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thank you my friend!
> 
> I have never heard of that I will have to look into it!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Can I touch little boys and get away with it to???


like that's ever stopped you before....
oops...was that....hitting...below the belt????


feeling any better?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad your on the mend my Friend!!! Have you tried this stuff called *Airborne* I think it is, it's supposed to keep you from getting sick, or cut the time down by like half!!!


have u tried it? I've seen it in the store...what's in it? I am guessing zinc and eccineacia (sp)? does it work?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> like that's ever stopped you before....
> oops...was that....hitting...below the belt????
> 
> 
> feeling any better?


 

Feeling a little better....cough is still kicking my ass!  The prescribed shit the doc gave me did nothing.  I need to go to the store and get some more otc meds.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> have u tried it? I've seen it in the store...what's in it? I am guessing zinc and eccineacia (sp)? does it work?


I havn't tried it personally, but several people in my family have, and they swear by it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Feeling a little better....cough is still kicking my ass!  The prescribed shit the doc gave me did nothing.  I need to go to the store and get some more otc meds.


Do what needs to be done my Friend, get better!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

then go back and tell them it isn't working...they will get something more potent. (while you are at it, see if he will presribe some test. as well, eh?)


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Do what needs to be done my Friend, get better!!!


Thanks bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> then go back and tell them it isn't working...they will get something more potent. (while you are at it, see if he will presribe some test. as well, eh?)


I dont have the time to take off of work so I just need the regular non drowsy crap so I can still work with it!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I dont have the time to take off of work so I just need the regular non drowsy crap so I can still work with it!




I realize I live in Hooterville , but all it takes is a phone call to the doc and he will prescribe something new.

I'm sick of you being sick


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I realize I live in Hooterville , but all it takes is a phone call to the doc and he will prescribe something new.
> 
> I'm sick of you being sick


Yea but the medicine I need all makes you drowsey and dizzy....now couple that with an ambulance...doesn't make for a good day at work at all.  I'm not allowed to be all cracked out when I got to work like some who work in offices and crap.

But no worries sunday I'm def gonna lift!  Im gonna go to the gym then hopefully I'll shoot my bow for a little then go watch the superbowl!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2006)

No we can't have you all doped out on cold meds while working.  I would still ask the doc if he has anything else he could give you, it doesn't hurt to ask.  Atleast you starting to feel better.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 2, 2006)

Get better !!!! Being sick sucks ! Damn unhealthy people spreading germs around.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I realize I live in Hooterville ,



Say hi to Otis for me.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Say hi to Otis for me.


Um, hello....Otis lived in Mayberry....duh.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No we can't have you all doped out on cold meds while working.  I would still ask the doc if he has anything else he could give you, it doesn't hurt to ask.  Atleast you starting to feel better.


Yea I may have to call him and see what he says!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

Hope your feelin better my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Um, hello....Otis lived in Mayberry....duh.....





Refresh my memory.  Who did live in Hooterville?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 3, 2006)

Heya everyone.  Today I actually went to work but didn't last the entire day.

The meds I take make me really dizzy and sweat very heavily.  They actually make me feel worse when I'm on them but I take em in hopes of getting better.  Anyhoot I took the meds right before work and several hours later I just couldn't take it anymore!  I had to leave.  Took a hot shower and in a few hours I was fine!  Tomorrow I wont take my meds until later in the day since I'm working 9-5 but I'm training so its an easy day.

Then monday I get to drive to boston mass to pick a patient up....yay 4 hours there then back!!!

Just wanted to fill ya guys in on how I am doing.  Debating on training on sunday still....may skip and and do a 3xweek....tues, wen, fri.  Very short and low in intensity just to get back into it again.  Plus my lungs are no where near ready for a very intense workout I will just start coughing like crazy!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

Do you have to do a back to back day? Or can you do an every-other day routine??? I sure hope you get better soon my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Do you have to do a back to back day? Or can you do an every-other day routine??? I sure hope you get better soon my Friend!!!


I can't really do a day in between.  Especially not next week.  But in the following weeks I could do something like sun, tues, wen, fri and cut my circuit training out for now until I am 100%.

Today I feel really good but I ussually do when I wake up.  We'll see after a long day of work how I hold up!  Off to my job see ya'll later!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Refresh my memory.  Who did live in Hooterville?



Um....Woodsy the owl?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I can't really do a day in between.  Especially not next week.  But in the following weeks I could do something like sun, tues, wen, fri and cut my circuit training out for now until I am 100%.
> 
> Today I feel really good but I ussually do when I wake up.  We'll see after a long day of work how I hold up!  Off to my job see ya'll later!


  Maybe lighten up the w/o load, just up the intensity so you won't need as many w/o days!!! Hope your day goes well my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Refresh my memory.  Who did live in Hooterville?



Me and my wife, one of my duaghters and her family, two of my sisters and my mom and dad. 
Then there's Mr and Mrs Douglas, Eb, Mr Haney,  Mr Ziffle and Arnold the Pig, Sam Drucker, Kate and Uncle Joe and don't forget Billie Jo, Bobbie Jo, and Betty Jo    . there a few more but they are trouble makers and we don't like to mention them


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

was'sup, DB! U feeling better?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Then monday I get to drive to boston mass to pick a patient up....yay 4 hours there then back!!



Don't forget to wave as you drive by.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

u should honk too...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Me and my wife, one of my duaghters and her family, two of my sisters and my mom and dad.
> Then there's Mr and Mrs Douglas, Eb, Mr Haney,  Mr Ziffle and Arnold the Pig, Sam Drucker, Kate and Uncle Joe and don't forget Billie Jo, Bobbie Jo, and Betty Jo    . there a few more but they are trouble makers and we don't like to mention them



Hey forgot Billie Bob and Mr Ed   

Sorry I couldn't resist.

Hope you have a good day at work and continue to feel better.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

ahem.....DB? H E L L O????????ANYBODY OUT THERE?????


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2006)

Heya everyone sorry I have been working alot thats why I haven't been on!

Well anyhoot I feel 95% better....I say that b/c I still cough every once in a while so I'm not 100%.  Yesterday I drove to Boston Mass to pick up a patient!  That took us 10 hours and I was in no shape to go to the gym.  My body was sore from driving all that time. 

Today I went to work on my day off for some extra hours b/c I missed so many last week.

Tomorrow I will hit the gym for some uperbody work and cardio.  Nothing crazy just some general compounds to get me back into the swing of things.  Friday will be lower body.  Then sunday starts the new routine!

I will be changing my journal b/c this one is bad luck ....can't think of any good names though.  Maybe   Dead-ication! Something generic like "My Way No Highway Option!" from -the babysitter-


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya everyone sorry I have been working alot thats why I haven't been on!
> 
> Well anyhoot I feel 95% better....I say that b/c I still cough every once in a while so I'm not 100%.  Yesterday I drove to Boston Mass to pick up a patient!  That took us 10 hours and I was in no shape to go to the gym.  My body was sore from driving all that time.
> 
> ...


I LOVE it!!! 
Glad your better my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey DB !

New Year, New Journal = New Successes


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

I vote for Dead-ication


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2006)

This case is CLOSED!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2006)

new journal link :

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1259799#post1259799


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

or...deadbolts' journal....


----------

